# Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

Hallo! #h 

Kennt jemand www.mbfishing.de (Michael Bartels), hier mit dem Gummiwobbler und Großhechtfang im Board als micbrtls auch eine Zeit (aktuell zuletzt 13.03.07) zugegen gewesen, auch als ebayer aktiv?
Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen, was dort schon gekauft?

Finde den Gummiwobbler ja ganz interessant, aber ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

*Push* mal, hat da noch nie jemand was gekauft, bestellt, übers Board oder ebay?

Das wäre für mich dann ja auch eine bestimmte Feststellung. :g


----------



## Franz_16 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ja, ich hab den Deepfighter von MBfising hier aufm Schreibtisch liegen. 

Hatte aber mehr oder weniger telefonisch bestellt, deswegen kann ich zum Onlineshop oder ebay nichts sagen...


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi Det!
Mich hat er mal angeschrieben ob ich die Köder nicht anne Bodden benutzen will, wären der Bringer.
Habe aber nix bestellt, war mir nen büschen zu marktschreierisch!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Danke für eure Einschätzungen, deckt sich ja.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Living Dead (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Warum nich Castaic?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Sein Angebot scheint ja günstiger und innovativer. 
Einen Deepfighter mal bestellt, überwiesen, aber Lieferung kommt nicht, trotz vollmundiger Versprechungen. Naja, dann bemühe ich mal die Post usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, Ablauf der Geschichte nach Maildaten (kontrolliert):

Probleme ebay - Angebots/Ident Löschung 15.03.2007
Mailwechsel 16.03.
Bestellung Onlineshop 19.03.
 - gleich darauf Überweisung
Nachfragemail 30.03.
Ärgerliche Mail 16.04.
Rückmeldung/weitere Mail 18.04.
Anruf von MB 18.04.
Sendung mit GuFi kommt am 23.04.
 - sieht soweit schön flexibel aus, Test geht erst später.

Was jetzt wirklich los war? #c 
Jedenfalls macht eshopping so keinen Spaß. :g


----------



## micbrtls (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hier die kurze Beschreibung über den EBAY-Vorfall: Mein Bruder und ich sind im gleichen Haus gemeldet. Der hatte irgendwelche Fehler gemacht und EBAY war nicht in der Lage, uns auseinander zu halten, obwohl die Kopieen unser Ausweise und Gewerbescheine vorlagen und immer noch vorliegen. Daraufhin wurden wir beide (Ich also grundlos!!) für mehrere Wochen gesperrt! Ich hatte keinen Fehler gemacht!

Es sind auch viele Käufe einfach gelöscht worden, auf die ich bis heute nicht zugreifen kann. Ich war mehrere Wochen mit dem Schreiben von Entschuldigungsmails beschäfitgt, ich bin u. a. als Lügner, Betrüger, Ar... und Dieb beschimpft worden. 

EBAY selber hat mir den Zugang zu allen Daten verweigert, so konnte ich auch nichts ausliefern.

Das es zu Verzögerungen kam, liegt bestimmt nicht in meinem Interesse! So gab es bis dato bei den 400 letzten Bewertungen eine negative, weil der Käufer (nachweislich, Foto vom Paketschein schicke ich gerne per Mail zu!) mehrmals zu Hause nicht anzutreffen war!

Sollte ich mich im Ton (sei es schriftlich oder per Telefon) vergriffen haben, so entschuldige ich mich dafür! Durch diese Sperre bei EBAY gab es von vielen Kunden, die bei mir bestellt hatten und denen ich nicht die Ware ausliefern konnte einige sehr unschöne Mails, die mir auch auf den Magen geschlagen sind.

Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn die Ware zumindest in Ordnung ist und so manchen schönen Fang bescheren!

Michael Bartels


----------



## krauthi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

nu wollen wir die kirche mal im dorf lassen 
das es bei 3.2.1 deins schon mal vorkommen kann das sachen nicht oder zu spät geliefert werden ist ja nichts neues ( mir auch schon passiert) und ich finde dadurch das micbrtls dies ja nun erklärt und begründet hat sollte die sache somit erledigt sein 
ich habe selber letzte woche dort was ersteigert und die ware ist mit vollster zufriedenheit problemlos hier angekommen 

fakt ist also, ich kann auch nur positives über mbfishing berichten 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## heinzi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hab über ebay 2 Deepfighter letzte Woche recht preiswert bei mbfishing ersteigert und es hat alles gut geklappt. Die Dinger sehen echt klasse aus, richtig wuchtig. Wie sie in der Praxis sind kann ich noch nicht sagen. Versandrabatt habe ich auch bekommen. Also ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



krauthi schrieb:


> fakt ist also, ich kann auch nur positives über mbfishing berichten


Das ist gut so und ich drücke auch die Daumen, daß sowas, wovon er ja nun extremen Nerv und Probleme bekommen hat, mit den inzwischen doch etwas arg arroganten Leuts von ebay, sich nicht wiederholt! #6

Außerdem finde ich es gut, daß er sich hier im Board dazu auch äußert und eine Sache damit klarstellt. Ein wohltuender Unterschied zu den "Versteckspielern".


----------



## Cloud (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mal kurz was anderes. Weiss jemand ob dieser Michael Bartels Wuppertaler ist?
Weil ich früher immer in seinem Laden gekauft habe, bin da aber schon lange nicht mehr gewesen und weiss gar nicht, ob er geschlossen ist  ... ?!
Oder es gibt 2 mal Michael Bartels  ...
sorry wenn das vom thema ablenkt


----------



## Lachsy (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Michael, es gibt viele farben aber nirgens ist zb ein Zander zu finden. vieleicht wäre das mal eine idee 

oder auch schwarz-Silber /silber eher chromartig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> - Bachforelle
> - Rotauge
> - komplett silber


Mir fehlt da noch Regenbogenforelle, also silber mit schwarzen Punkten und ganz wenig rosa drauf (taugt dann auch im Wechselspiel mit Bachforelle als Seeforelle). Wäre bei Satzforellenteichen mit gutem Hechtbestand, der sich somit daran gewöhnt hat, immer meine erste Wahl.


----------



## micbrtls (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Folgendes: Ich wurde von vier Leuten negativ bewertet: 

1. Der eine war zu blöde um die Versandkosten richtig zu berechnen. Ich forderte den Differnezbetrag nach, diese wurden jedoch nicht nachgesendet. Dafür gab es die erste negative Bewertung!

2. Der nächste hatte die Ware doppelt bezahlt. Da ich keine weiteren Infos hatte, ging ich davon aus, das der die auch doppelt haben wollte. Habe die ein zweites mal geschickt und wurde dafür auch negativ bewertet! Warum schickt der das Geld denn wohl sonst doppelt?

3. Ein Kunde hat einen Koffer erhalten. Dieser war lt. seiner Aussage leicht verschrammt. Wir einigten uns auf eine Rückzahlung von 50 % des Kaufpreises und im Gegenzug sollte die negative Bewertung verschwinden.

4. Ich hatte einen DSL-Wechsel, so konnte ich einige Tage nicht ins Internet. Das wurde auch jedem mitgeteilt. Ein Kunde hat am 29.04. bezahlt, der Geldeingang wurde am 05.05. festgestellt. Am 06.05. wollte ich die Ware verschicken. Ging aber nicht mehr. Nach wiederherstellung der DSL-Leitung ging die Ware umgehend raus. Der Kunde hat die Ware am 19.05. erhalten und bewertete negativ, da er lt. Bewertung vier Wochen (19.05. - 05.05. = 14 Tage) gewartet hat.

PS: Daher auch die Androhung von 25 € Strafzahlung pro Monat, ansonsten ist ein vernünftiges Handeln bei EBAY nicht mehr möglich! 

Der Verkäufer ist bei EBAY meines Erachtens mittlerweile nur noch gebührenzahlender und entrechteter Dreck! In den Bewertungen wird von einigen Käufern gelogen, was die Tastaturen her geben. EBAY scherts nicht! Wenn man um Bewertungslöschung bittet, bekommt man nur unzureichende Standartantworten, die nicht mal zu den Fragen passen! Ist ja wahrscheinlich auch zu viel verlangt, einen Satz zu schreiben.

Und seitdem es sich rumgesprochen hat, das der Verkäufer für Sendungsverluste haftet, bekommen komischer Weise auch immer weniger Kunden die Warensendungen. 

Und der Käufer darf die dann ein zweites mal liefern und bekommt dafür als Dank eine negative Bewertung hinterher.

Nicht umsonst sind 25 % der Händler bei EBAY verschwunden! Ich werde den alten Account auch löschen lassen und einen neuen aufmachen! Leider sehe ich mich dann gezwungen, keinem Kunden mehr den unversicherten Versand wählen zu lassen, da hiermit zu viel Schindluder getrieben wird. 

Ist schon wirklich eine Frechheit von einem Verkäufer, dem Kunden Transportkosten ersparen zu wollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also das Verschwinden unversicherter/nicht-nachvollziehbarer Sendungen kann ich mir leider gut vorstellen. 
Immerhin ist Hermes recht günstig bei Kleinsendungen mit Fullservice #6, bei Rollen und KuKös erste Wahl, und elektronisch incl. ebay-Übernahme haben die auch. Da kann ich nur zu raten, zumal ich hier Annahmestellen habe, die fast 24h offen sind, Videothek z.B. bis 23 Uhr. 

Das entzerrt auch den Streß, den man mit den Öffnungszeiten der gelben Post haben kann, von deren Preisen ganz zu schweigen. 
Aber selbst die Briefträger bzw. Postzusteller sind ja sauer auf ihren heruntergekommenen Spar- bzw. Gewinnmaximierungsverein.


----------



## Khaane (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

habe auch mehrfach sowohl über die Webseite als auch Ebay diverse Rollen Sufix Schnur bestellt, alles völlig problemlos.

Einmal wurde eine falsche Schnurgröße geliefert, aber das wurde schnell geklärt und man fand eine gute Lösung.
Die Lieferzeiten waren immer top, die Verpackung und Ware exzellent.

Bei Ebay sitzt man als Verkäufer am kürzeren Hebel, neuerdings wird man von Käufern mit negativen Bewertungen erpresst, die Provisionen machen jede Gewinnmarge zunichte und es gibt keine vernünftige Alternative zu Ebay. |rolleyes


----------



## khazron khazaz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo zusammen,

also sorry, ich kann zu mbfishing nichts positives verfassen.
Ich habe am 30.06.08 zwei Elektroposen plus Batterien bestellt.
Als nach 3 Wochen bei mir noch keine Ware eingegangen war,
habe ich bei der Firma angerufen und nach mehrmaligen versuchen dann endlich jemanden erreicht, nur um dann festzustellen das "vergessen" wurde die Posen zu versenden.

Bis heute ist bei mir noch keine Ware eingegangen und denkt ja nicht das da einer an das Telefon geht, jeder Anruf ist da Zeitverschwendung.
Aber ich bin ja selber schuld, hab ich doch vorher die nicht allzu berauschenden Bewertungen über die Firma bei ebay gelesen, wollte aber keine Vorurteile hegen und ihnen eine Chance geben - pech. Die knapp 28 Euro hab ich schon abgeschrieben.#c

P.s.:Hab mein lebenlang Warenversand nur unversichert gewählt und jeder ebayer hat es bis jetzt geschafft das die Ware angekommen ist, ob aus Deutschland, China oder Vietnam oder wo ich sonst noch ersteigerungen gewonnen habe.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

30.06 - heute sind aber keine 3 Wochen sondern gerade mal 1 Woche +1 Tag


----------



## khazron khazaz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Sorry, ich meine natürlich 30.05.08 mein fehler- ist aber auch ärgerlich.


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich kann Michael nur zustimmen, es ist eine Frechheit wie ebay mit Verkäufern umgeht, nicht nur mit gewerblichen.
Jede Hanswurst kann einem Verkäufer ne miese Bewertung geben, als Verkäufer kann man einem Käufer dagegen keine negative Bewertung geben...als reiner Privatverkäufer hätte ich schon einige Male, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen, negative Bewertungen abgeben müssen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Powie (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer ist bei EBAY meines Erachtens mittlerweile nur noch gebührenzahlender und entrechteter Dreck! In den Bewertungen wird von einigen Käufern gelogen, was die Tastaturen her geben. EBAY scherts nicht! Wenn man um Bewertungslöschung bittet, bekommt man nur unzureichende Standartantworten, die nicht mal zu den Fragen passen! Ist ja wahrscheinlich auch zu viel verlangt, einen Satz zu schreiben.


Richtig, der Verkäufer ist nur noch der Dumme bei Ebay.Wer hat das denn wohl; dieses Image herbeigeführt ? Die Verkäufer selber - ohne Frage.Vorweg und das ist und bleibt der ganze Auslöser solcher Sachen seit es Ebay gibt.Und zwar diese verdammte Versandabzockerei, die nach wie vor nicht aufhört, sowie ebay selber viel blabla darum macht aber letztendlich doch nichts dagen unternimmt, anstatt das sie diese Händler von heute auf morgen rausschmeißt.Ich vergleiche das gerne mit einer Messe/Ausstellung. Wozu soll ich da bitte Eintritt zahlen ? Wer will denn da wohl was verkaufen ?Also soll ich da bittschön Kohle zahlen um was zu kaufen bzw., NÖ. Daher sieht mich auch keiner mehr da wo man bei solchen Events Eintritt verlangt.Wer will denn was bei ebey verkaufen, der Händler und der ist ja auch kein dummer und weiß im vorraus was an Gebühren anfällt und was für ihn übrig bleibt. Aber ich werd einen Teufel tun und auf diese Art dem Händler seine Gebühren zahlen. Desweiteren, schreibt man mal n höfliche und sachliche Produktanfrage, man bekommt nahezu keine Antwort, falls ist sie mehr denn je pampig.Ungeschiebener Tenor, kann man zugenüge im Netz lesen, kauf, bezahl und halt die Klappe.Hat man Reklamation, Garantiefall, Retoursendung, es wird erstmal und generell nicht darauf reagiert. Rückzahlungen dauern Wochen und Monate wenn überhaupt bis das anwaltschafliche Schreiben auf dem Tisch landet.Die ganzen Retourkutschen an negativen Bewertungen ohne Sinn und Verstand, Nee Danke!Ich für mich werde garantiert und das Zeit meines Lebens bei einem gewerblichen über ebay garantiert nichts mehr kaufen.Was das Angelzeug betrifft bleib ich &quot;Schirmer&quot; treu und der Rest der Händler kann mir den Buckel runterrutschen.Und schließlich wollen die Händler vor Ort auch mehr wie n Dose Maden verkaufen wozu ich auch in letzter Zeit mehr denn je übergegangen bin.So z.B. seit der letzten Umstrukturierung bei ebay, da hängen jetzt jede Menge Anbieter an der 98% Marke +/- damit sie den Powersellerstatus nicht verlieren und versuchen jetzt wo es zu spät ist diese mit obskuren Angeboten zu halten die nicht bunter sein können.Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, ebay hat schon seit Jahren an Image verloren wozu ich denen das seber zu 50% anhefte und die anderen 50% den Händlern.


----------



## micbrtls (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Tja, ich habe JEDEM Kunden den versicherten Versand angeboten!! Bei über 2000 Warensendungen hat KEINER den Mehrpreis in Höhe von 1,5 - 2,00 € angenommen. Alle wollten nur den unversicherten Versand!!

Und bei einem Versandpreis von 2,50 für die unversicherte Versendung oder 4,50 € für den versicherten Versand von Wucher oder Abzocke zu sprechen, finde ich reichlich ungerecht! Das Porto für eine Warensendung kostet 1,65 €, der Umschlag nochmals 15 Cent beim Versand im Umschlag. Versende ich eine Pose, kommen nochmals 0,30 € für den Karton hinzu. Dazu Arbeitsaufwand, bestehend aus verpacken und Anlieferung zur Post! Das sind 16 KM, entweder mit Auto oder Fahrrad. 

Das heißt für mich: 1,65 € Porto, 0,15 € für den Umschlag, 0,30 € für den Karton = 2,10 €! Da werde ich ja glatt richtig reich!

@ khazron khazaz: Bitte um nähere Infos, worüber du bestellt hast und wie die Abrechnung ausgesehen hat!


----------



## micbrtls (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Dart: Was heißt am kürzeren Hebel?? Der Verkäufer hat gar keinen Hebel mehr!


----------



## micbrtls (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ach ja: Ich stehe nicht über den EBAY-Regeln! Aber wenn sich Käufer über die selbigen stellen und dabei wissen, das diese nicht belangt werden, wie soll sich denn ein Verkäufer gegen unseriöse Käufer wehren???

Ach ja, und lt. einiger Urteile stehen die EBAY-Grundsätze über den deutschen Gesetzen und nicht ist alles so einzufordern, wie EBAY es gerne hätte!

Noch ein BSP gefällig: Ein Käufer teilte mir telefonisch mit, er hätte keine Elektroposen bekommen, ich hätte diese auf meine Kosten hin nachzuliefern!! Dummerweise hatte dieser keine Batterien bestellt. Der gleiche Käufer bestellt jedoch eine Woche später über meinen Onlinshop die Batterien für die Pose. Komisch ist nur, das die Pose die einzigste Einsatzmöglichkeit für die Batterie ist. Bekommen hat der nix!


----------



## micbrtls (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Und was auch immer viel Spaß macht: Käufer, die einfach Geld überweisen, ohne irgend einen Betreff!! Und dann wurde evtl. noch am Betrag rumgespielt oder der Kontoinhaber ist nicht derjenige, der bestellt hat.


----------



## micbrtls (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ khazron khazaz: Es gibt keinen unversicherten Warenversand aus China oder Vietnam!


----------



## Powie (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich will mal ein gar nicht so entferntes Beispiel bringen:Sind schon gute 3-4 Jahre her, da wollte ich mir n Digicam im Mediamarkt kaufen.Angebot kam Dienstags raus, Mittwochs vormittags war ich da, natürlich gab es keine Kamera mehr davon und mir wurde was von tausenden verkauften Kameras erzählt.Ich hab lautstark zurückgeworfen, wenn dann habt ihr vielleicht 3-5 Kameras davon gehabt und verkauft.Nur wenn man die Leute mit Angeboten anlockt für Ware die man nicht hat, nur um die Leute in den Laden zu locken damit sie eventuell den Ramsch kaufen den man eh nicht los wird.Und seither ist Mediamarkt und Co. für mich gestorben und das mit den Lockvogelangeboten ist ja auch altbekannt.Letztendlich, nur meine Menung, entsprechend umgelegt, ist der Großteil der Händler bei Ebay keinen Deut besser.


----------



## darth carper (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich werde gleich mal eine Träne für die von ebay und den nervigen Käufern so arg gebeutelten Händler vergießen.
Da stelle sich doch mal einer vor, daß die Kunden ihre Ware pünktlich, funktionstüchtig und komplett haben wollen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn das weiter einreißt?!
Hinzu kommt, daß ebay die Händler förmlich entmündigt und dazu zwingt bei ebay zu verkaufen.

Also liebe ebay - Käufer, nervt den Händler nicht mit euren Käufen und sonstigen Anliegen. Seid froh, wenn ihr was bekommt, egal wann und in welchem Zustand. Kommt mal nix an, dann einfach nochmal was bei dem Händler kaufen, vielleicht habt ihr beim nächsten Mal mehr Glück.
Noch lieber wäre es dem Händler allerdings, ihr würdet gar nichts kaufen. Verdienen tut er eh nichts am Kauf und er kann sich so lästige Sachen wie verpacken und wegschicken sparen. Die Händler hängen eben an ihren Waren, möchten sie lieber selbst behalten und nicht in eine dunkle Kiste packen und ins Ungewisse schicken.
Habt ein Herz für die armen ebay-Händler!

P.S. Was ich noch vergessen habe: immer positiv bewerten, egal wie unzufrieden ihr gewesen seid. Ihr erspart euch eine Menge Ärger, wenn der Händler, dem ihr durch eure negative Bewertung das Herz gebrochen habt, euch verklagt und die Strafgebühr haben möchte (im Übrigen selten so gelacht!!!).


----------



## micbrtls (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Blos wenn jemand negativ bewertet, dann sollten diese auch keine falschen Infos beinhalten! 

PS: Ich habe keine Posenbestellung um den 30.05. bei mir gefunden! Weder bei mir im Shop noch über EBAY! Geschweige eine über 28 €. Daher lässt sich eines erklären: Wenn jemand 28 € überweist und ich keine Bestellung habe, dann kann ich die Ware auch nicht rausschicken! Wenn der Kunde dann anruft und nach der Ware fragt, schaue ich nur nach, ob ich den Warenversand getätigt habe, jedoch nicht, ob die Bestellung eingegangen ist.

@ darth Carper: Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du noch nie was bei EBAY verkauft hast, wenn doch, ist das schon einige Jahre her. Und es gibt genug Auktionen, bei denen ich Geld verloren habe und trotzdem habe ich dafür positive Bewertungen bekommen. Also würde ich mich freuen, wenn du deine Ironie etwas runter schrauben würdest. Ich habe insgesamt 1000 Spulen Schnur und über 4000 große Kunstköder verkauft, warum sollte ich dann den Versand einiger weniger Artikel verweigern??

Und wenn dann gleich einge Leuchten kommen und gedankenlos irgend einen Schrott, mit dem Wissen, das dieser sich nicht wehren kann, über einen Verkäufer schreiben, wie soll der sich dann schützen??


----------



## darth carper (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ micbrtls

Ich habe schon einige Sachen bei ebay verkauft und so lange ist das noch gar nicht her.
Und die Ironie war auch nicht ausschließlich auf dich bezogen, sondern auf das allgemeine Wehklagen der Händler bei ebay.
Wenn es sich doch nicht lohnt und man sich nur mit nervigen Kunden rumschlagen muß, steht es doch jedem frei, dort nicht mehr zu handeln oder?


----------



## micbrtls (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Stimmt. Haber hier noch eine schöne Preis-Leistungsrechnung für EBAY-Verkäufer: Ich stelle einen Artikel für einen Euro ein, dazu ein Foto, dann bin ich bei einem Kostenaufwand von 0,43 €! Verkaufe ich diesen Artikel für einen Euro, dann fallen nochmals Verkaufsgebühren an. Um der Frechheit dann noch die Krone aufzusetzen, müssen (mußten) wir Verkäufer noch Pay-Pal akzeptieren, dann waren schon wieder 0,20 € weg! Und von den einem Euro Verkaufserlös darf man dann noch 19 Cent UST ans Finanzamt abführen. Also rechne ich mal nach:

VK-Preis: 1,00 €
Einstellgebühren: 0,43 €
Verkaufsgebühren: 0,20 €
PayPal: 0,20 €
UST: 0,19 €

Macht einen Wahnsinnsbetrag in Höhe von -0,02 €, d. h. EBAY (inkl. eigener Tochtergesellschaft PayPal) verdient evtl. beim Verkauf mehr, als der Verkäufer überhaupt netto einnimmt!!

Falls ich mich hier oder da mit den Preisen verrechnet haben sollte, sorry. Ich habe aber auch keine Lust, mich mit EBAY in nächster Zeit zu beschäftigen!

Und Kunden sind nicht nervig! Nur die, die meinen, sich alles als Käufer rausnehmen zu können.

Aber wie war das noch: Erst wenn der letzte Verkäufer bei EBAY weg ist, wird EBAY feststellen, das man ein Auktionshaus ausschließlich durch Käufer auch nicht am Leben halten kann!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Michael, ist es denn so viel, einen eigenen kleinen (Standard)shop aufzumachen und z.B. durch eine Werbepartnerschaft dort hinzuleiten? ebay ist in der Tat keine gute Adresse mehr, bevorzugt werden gute Online-Shops frequentiert.
Wenn die Produkte wirklich gut sind , oder einfach das P/L stimmt, dann spricht sich das auch rum. Und das ist die wichtigste Sache für ein Shop.


----------



## khazron khazaz (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe direkt im Onlineshop bestellt und anschließend sofort überwiesen, wie sich das gehört.
Hier ein teil der Original email die ich nach meiner Bestellung bekommen habe.Aber wie ich eben festgestellt habe fehlt hier schon eine Autragsnummer.
Als Verwendungszweck habe ich die bestellten Teile sowie meinen Namen angegeben.

Ihre Bestellung bei MBFishing

<p><font face
<p><font face
Auftragsnummer:

1. Position
-----------------------------------------------------------------
2 x 1014a Filigrane Leuchtpose kurz
Einzelpreis: EUR 9.99
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Gesamtpreis: EUR 19.98, MwSt EUR 3.19 (19%)

2. Position
-----------------------------------------------------------------
2 x 1015 Stabbatterie passend zur LED Leuchtpose
Einzelpreis: EUR 2.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Gesamtpreis: EUR 4.00, MwSt EUR 0.64 (19%)

================================================================Summe: EUR 23.98

Zahlungsart (Vorkasse)
Gebühr (Vorkasse): EUR 0.00
Versandkosten (Warensendung (siehe Artikelbeschreibung)): EUR 2.50
================================================================Rechnungsbetrag: EUR 26.48


Enthaltene MwSt (19%): EUR 4.23


MfG


----------



## Powie (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Unabhängig jetzt von dem eigentlichen hier ... Paste:---------------------------------------------------------Ein Leser hat gegen die Abzocke geklagt und Recht bekommen. Der Ebay-Händler musste ihm die überhöhten Versandkosten zurückerstatten (verlangt wurden 7,50 Euro versicherter Versand, Ware kam unversichert an). (Amtsgericht Wuppertal Az: 39C / 190-06 vom 06.07.2006).  Grundlage für die Entscheidung war § 280 Abs. 1 des Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB), wonach die Kosten, die entgegen der Artikelbeschreibung nicht angefallen sind, zurückerstattet werden müssen !Diese Geschäftspraktiken verstoßen auch eindeutig gegen die Ebay-Richtlinien (Niedriger Startpreis - hohe Versandkosten). Ebay schreibt dazu wörtlich: &quot;Das Einstellen von Artikeln mit einem niedrigen Preis, aber unangemessen hohen Verpackungs- und Versandkosten ist nicht zulässig&quot; ... (... warum wird es dann trotzdem tausendfach geduldet ? ...)Im übrigen darf auch eine Selbstabholung nicht verweigert werden, es sei denn, diese ist bereits in der Artikelbeschreibung ausgeschlossen worden ( Az: 151 C 624 / 06 Amtsgericht Koblenz vom 21.06.2006 )


----------



## dieina (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Na Hallo,

also ich muss mal sagen - ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit mbfishing gemacht. Ich habe mir bisher ein Funk BA Set, einige Jerks und jetzt ganz frisch 2 LED Posen. Ich weiß nicht was bei euch so abgegangen ist, aber bei mir kam die Ware innerhalb weniger Tage nach Bezahlung an. Ich hab die Seite von mbfishing auch an ein paar kumpels weiterempfohlen - auch da gabs keine Probleme
Vielleicht sollte man nicht vorurteilen. 

P.S. Die LED Posen sin cool


----------



## micbrtls (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@tommoator: Du hast nicht ein PAAR, du hast mehrere hundert, wenn nicht tausende neuer Köder verkauft! 

Ich habe dich zur EBAY-Auktion Nr. 280337579990 gefragt, wie viele du hast, hier deine Antwort:

"Mehrere Tausend, für dich ist auch was mit dabei!!". Gut 21,49 € x tausende Köder ergibt nun mal einen Gewerbetreibenden!!

Wenn jemand 10, 20 oder gar insgesamt 30 Köder verkauft, habe ich doch kein Problem damit. Du hast den Bogen bei EBAY aber klar überspannt und definitv gewerblich gehandelt.

Wenn ich so schlecht wäre, wie du es hier darstellst, hätte ich mit einer kostenpflichtigen Abmahnung handeln können und dir das Ordnungsamt und Finanzamt auf den Hals gehetzt! Habe ich aber nicht! Hast wohl noch nie davon gelesen, das ganze Heerscharen von Anwälten auf Abmahnfälle warten!

Melde doch einfach dein Gewerbe an, zahle Umsatz- und Gewerbesteuer, dann noch die Einkommenssteuer und gut ist!

Du hast dich aber gefragt, warum Porzellan aus einem Nachlass versteigert wurde! Toller Vergleich!


----------



## sc00b (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi, 

also ich bin kruz davor dort was zu kaufen und zwar die Miniwobbler für 2,49:k was ja fast geschenkt ist...

Wollte nur wissen ob die auch gut laufen bei den Preis...


----------



## schadstoff (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



sc00b schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich bin kruz davor dort was zu kaufen und zwar die Miniwobbler für 2,49:k was ja fast geschenkt ist...
> 
> Wollte nur wissen ob die auch gut laufen bei den Preis...




Die sind sicherlich der Oberhammer !!!


----------



## sc00b (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab mir jetz 15 stk bestellt. Und werde sie dann testen.. allerdings mit einem Einzelhaken versehen.

Es muss ja nicht immer nen Wobbler von 10€+ sein.. Angeln so spaß machen und kein Vermögen kosten... und Angst zu haben son Teil zu versenken ... Kann dann ja wenn intresse besteht mal son Testbericht veröffentlichen.


----------



## JimmyEight (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



sc00b schrieb:


> Kann dann ja wenn intresse besteht mal son Testbericht veröffentlichen.




Absolut - bin auch schon auf die dinger gestossen und bin gespannt auf deinen Test.


----------



## sc00b (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



JimmyEight schrieb:


> Absolut - bin auch schon auf die dinger gestossen und bin gespannt auf deinen Test.



Wenn die Teile da sind heute/morgen werde ich erstmal die Einzelhaken montieren und dann am nächsten WE probier ich es..
Da ich Nachtschicht die Woche habe... Werde dann auch versuchen ein Video zu machen, wie die laufen wenns denn geht...^^


----------



## Tinctorius (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe auch dort bestellt und kann nur sagen alles Top.
Schnelle Lieferung und gute Qualität!!!
Ich würds jederzeit wieder machen!!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## sc00b (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So die Ware kam heute, gab auch nett Shads mit dabei.
Kontakt: Top
Ware: OK
Versand: Top
Preise: Top
Wobblerlaufverhalten: Im aquarium mit Einzelhaken machen sie bisher ein schlanken Fuß, die Barsche jagen ihn.. aber nur weil die Hunger haben.. am WE dann zum Teich -> testen


----------



## bernie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin,
hatte denn einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen Kontakt zu mbfishing???

Ich hab vor über einer Woche eine Reklamation per E-Mail geschickt und da rührt sich GAR NIX 
Ich war eigentlich positiv über die schnelle Lieferung und die Ware überrascht..... dass aber eine Woche warten muss, bis ich endlich mal eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekomme, relativiert meine Begeisterung ziemlich.....


----------



## sc00b (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> hatte denn einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen Kontakt zu mbfishing???
> 
> Ich hab vor über einer Woche eine Reklamation per E-Mail geschickt und da rührt sich GAR NIX
> Ich war eigentlich positiv über die schnelle Lieferung und die Ware überrascht..... dass aber eine Woche warten muss, bis ich endlich mal eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekomme, relativiert meine Begeisterung ziemlich.....



Ich hatte bis vor 3-4 Tagen noch Kontakt via PNs #ckA was da los ist.. bin ansich top zufrieden.


----------



## bernie (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo scoob,

danke für Deine Antwort!

Komisch das Ganze........ ich dachte, der hat evtl. Urlaub oder so.....
Wäre es vermessen, wenn Du mal in meinem Namen anfragen würdest, was da los ist und ob meine Mails angekommen sind ????


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@sc00b
Wie sind denn die Wobbler nu so? Schreib doch bitte mal ´nen kurzen bericht.

DANKE|wavey:


----------



## sc00b (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @sc00b
> Wie sind denn die Wobbler nu so? Schreib doch bitte mal ´nen kurzen bericht.
> 
> DANKE|wavey:




Hi, 

nein kann ich leider nicht |bla:

war noch gar nicht los|kopfkrat
Werde aber morgen in den Abendstunden los gehen da ich diesen Samstag zum glück nicht arbeiten muss.





bernie schrieb:


> Hallo scoob,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort!
> 
> ...



Schick ihn doch hier im Forum ein PN|kopfkrat mach ich viel lieber als per e-mail. Wenn man weiß das er hier regestriert ist.

bis denne


----------



## Beribol (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @tommoator: Du hast nicht ein PAAR, du hast mehrere hundert, wenn nicht tausende neuer Köder verkauft!
> 
> Ich habe dich zur EBAY-Auktion Nr. 280337579990 gefragt, wie viele du hast, hier deine Antwort:
> 
> ...



Wenn Sie schon dabei sind andere zu Kontrollieren und zu belehren, dann darf ich Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, das das Impressum auf Ihrer Internetseite / Shop völlig unzureichend ist.

Es fehlen sämtliche Angaben die in §5 des TMG festgelegt sind. Denn Sie wissen ja auch, das ganze Heerscharen von Anwälten auf Abmahnfälle warten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich kann nur von TOP Erfahrungen berichten. Vielen Dank an MB, besser geht es schlicht nicht.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## sc00b (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin, 

sodala ich bin Back:vik: zwar kein Fisch dran gehabt, aber die Minis wurden immerhin von Fischen verfolgt so...

ersmal mein Tackle mit dem ich getested hab:
Rute: Sänger Pro T Jig 5-20g wg sehr weiche spitze
Rolle: Sänger ds-r 800 mit 0,18mm Stroft GTM

Muss dazu auch sagen, dass ich die Miniwobbs auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet hab.

SO Wobbler am dran gemacht (hab davor 50cm Fluocarbonvorfach gemacht da das Wasser sehr klar ist!)

Also bei normalen langsamen einkurblen laufen sie ganz Ok leicht links/rechts immer, aber bei Rutenschlägen find ich persönlich sind die überfordert und kränkeln da nur rum schlagen dann immer nur zu einer Seite aus Weiß nicht wie das mit Drillingingen ist vllt. ist es da anders.Mit den kleinen Teilen kam ich gut 10-20m raus:k. Joa das wars..


Fazit: für 2,95€ kann man nix falsch machen, würden mir welche kaputt gehen würde ich sie wieder bestellen.


So hatte mir auch noch ein Wobbler bestellt in Naturdekor Barsch bei mbfishing und muss sagen ich bin überrascht, unter Wasser sehen die Teile aus echte Fische halt, von den farben her TOP. Laufverhalten ist auch i.o aber mit Rutenschlägen sind sie auch etwas überfordert.
Also kein Wobbler zum Twitchen. Sind aber dafür ja auch nicht gedacht..

getestet wurde im Fluss/Teich


mfg
ach bei fragen immer raus damit!#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@sc00b#h

Danke für den Bericht.

Frage: Wie tief laufen die Minis beim einfachen Einkurbeln?

Kann man sie ganz flach über Kraut führen?


----------



## sc00b (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,

ja nicht tief 50cm vll. muss man mit der geschw. variieren. Konnte auch übers Krautziehen nur halt dann Stopps einlegen das diese wieder auftauchen und nocht im Kraut versinken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ah ja,

Aber arbeiten sie bei der langsamen Geschwindigkeit auch gut?


----------



## sc00b (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Japs. halt nicht zulangsam kurbeln.
sonst kauf dir erst einen für 3€ kann man nix falsch machen.. hab da schon andere fehlkäufe gemacht die weit aus teurer waren


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

DANKE!!!|wavey:#:


----------



## sc00b (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> DANKE!!!|wavey:#:




Kein Ding bin nun weg zum Aalangeln x)


----------



## bernie (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin,
muss Michael jetzt mal lobend erwähnen

Meine Reklamation wurde umgehend und sehr kulant bearbeitet.
SO solls sein! Danke!


----------



## tommator (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Beribol schrieb:


> Wenn Sie schon dabei sind andere zu Kontrollieren und zu belehren, dann darf ich Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, das das Impressum auf Ihrer Internetseite / Shop völlig unzureichend ist.
> 
> Es fehlen sämtliche Angaben die in §5 des TMG festgelegt sind. Denn Sie wissen ja auch, das ganze Heerscharen von Anwälten auf Abmahnfälle warten!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 
genau!!!


----------



## perikles (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

servus,
ich bin bei der testaktion dabei, ich kann absolut nichts schlechtes sagen über mbfishing, im gegenteil, freundlicher kontakt und im meinem falle sehr zuverlässig,

hier ein paar bilder von seinen testködern,
der hammer-shad brachte mir schon einige bisse ein, siehe barsch foto, der zweite köder der sich als fängig erwies, war das modell "killer shad" leider hat mir ein barsch oder zander den schwanz abgebissen, auf die jin-shads, hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen biss, aber diese gummiköder haben beim schleppen, schöne roll-bewegungen zur seite, bin gespannt, ob die anderen gummiköder mir auch noch fische bringen
mfg aus münchen


----------



## Strandling (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin!
Ich bin auch bei der Testaktion dabei! Super coole Aktion, super netter Kontakt! Konnte auch schon zwei Zander mit den Shads verhaften #6!



 



 

Gruß
Strandling


----------



## marca (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Schöne Fische!
Bin auch bei der Test-Aktion dabei und habe die Gummis gestern ausführlich getestet.
Leider kein Fischkontakt.War einfach ein besch... Tag.
Das extrem weiche Material ist schon auffallend.
Das Gummi rutscht sehr leicht vom Haken,kann man aber leicht mit Sekundenkleber fixieren.
Bei einem Hänger ist mir jedoch ein Gufi an der Laminierkante,
also der Übergang von einer Farbe zur nächsten,auseinander gegangen.
Habe die Stelle allerdings mit dem Feuerzaug wieder verkleben können.
Ansonsten laufen die Teile toll im Wasser und die Farben passen bei mir auch.
Die großen Gufis werde ich Ende August ernsthaft in Irland testen.


----------



## tommy tulpe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe am 16.06.09, 4 Bißanzeiger bestellt, wurden leider nicht wie besprochen geliefert. Habe die Falschen auf meine Kosten zurückgesendet, dann hatte plötzlich "Hermes" Probleme, mit dem Versand. 
Es wurden die 2 fehlenden Bißanzeiger nachgeliefert, leider wieder nicht wie besprochen und einer defekt.
Habe dann auf Wandlung bestanden, es wurde mir zugesagt Geld ist unterwegs.
Nach "8", in Worten ACHT Werktagen kein Geldeingang zu sehen.
Tolle Firma, aber ich bestimmt nicht noch einmal.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



tommy tulpe schrieb:


> Habe am 16.06.09, 4 Bißanzeiger bestellt, wurden leider nicht wie besprochen geliefert. Habe die Falschen auf meine Kosten zurückgesendet


Leider deine eigene Schuld. Rücksendung bei Falschlieferung oder Defekt geht zu Lasten des Verkäufers. Manche versuchen natürlich gerne sich darum zu drücken.


----------



## micbrtls (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Und ohne Rücksendung der ganzen Ware brauche ich das Geld auch nicht zurück erstatten! Das bitte auch mal erwähnen!!


----------



## robinhood23 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ach ja mbfisching is schon ne schöne sache;+

ist er im uhrlaub?? hat er kein internet ?? oder hat er waren verkauft die er nciht hat ??

ich weis es nicht! das einzige was ich schade (ja sind ja auch kinder hier unterwegs) finde das es keinerlei kontackt möglichkeiten gibt die auch funktionieren!

telefonisch - keiner zu erreichen
per mail - keiner antwortet

naja was solls hab ich in 7 tagen keine antwort wo meine bazahlte ware bleibt mach ich eine anzeige! 

31. Jul 2009 wurden 43€ via paypal verrechnet

edit:

habe grade einen anruf gehabt das er heute aus dem urlaub zurückgekommen ist und meine waren morgen in den versand gehn


----------



## robinhood23 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

tchja für alle dies interresiert seit dem anruf und dem versprechen das die ware am montag in den versand geht hat sich leider noch ncihts getahn ........#q


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

hört sich ja nicht so gut an hier.


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich kann nur von top Servce berichten. Vielleicht kam ja was dazwischen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin!

Hab gerade mit Michael telefoniert, da ich auch noch auf eine Lieferung warte.
Der Gute ist gerade im Vollstress und ackert wie doof. 

Ich denke er wird das schon alles gerade ziehen und will Ihm mal die Zeit lassen.

Mit den Testködern konnten wir in Norwegen einige nette Fischlein auf die Planken legen.
Im Süßwasser hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg, was aber weniger an den Ködern liegt sondern
mehr am Wetter, da auch andere Gummiköder keine Erfolge gebracht haben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ach ja kurzes Vorfazit zu den Gummis. 

Durch Ihre Weichheit laufen sie natürlich super. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, das sie 
bei größeren Jigköpfen leicht einreißen.

Deshalb drücke ich (das mache ich auch eigentlich bei allen Gufis) den Bleihaken 
an und bei Köpfen 50Gramm+ entferne ich den ganzen Bleischaft bis zum Kopf.

Den Halt übernimmt dann ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber.


----------



## robinhood23 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab gerade mit Michael telefoniert, da ich auch noch auf eine Lieferung warte.
> Der Gute ist gerade im Vollstress und ackert wie doof.
> ...


----------



## robinhood23 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

huch nu is auch noch das packet weg gekommen ... ne ne ne de böse hermesdinst der ... ne ne ne #q is mir echt nen retzel wie der gute seine geschäfte macht

naja lange rede kurzer sin nach nun mehr heute drei telefonaten: das versprechen das er das packet heute weg schickt und fals das nicht der fall sei dürfte ich ihm den kopf abreissen 

tchja der gute weis aber auch nciht das ich wegen 19,49€ mal 192km gefahren bin #h


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

bin  froh dass ich nicht in dem Geschäftszweig arbeite

Gruß


----------



## robinhood23 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

soooooo mein packet ist da und alles ist drin,

das erfreuliche ist:

12 güfis drei wobbler nen paarmeter von seiner neun schnur udn dtadt dem 3+1 nen 4+1 bissanzeigerset als entschuldigung.

von daher kann ich nur sagen passt.

auch wenn die versandzeit echt nen witz war


----------



## Student (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Und ohne Rücksendung der ganzen Ware brauche ich das Geld auch nicht zurück erstatten! Das bitte auch mal erwähnen!!



FALSCH! 

Du bietest im Shop ein Widerrufsrecht an und *musst* das Geld umgehend nach Eingang des Widerrufs, nicht der Ware, zurück überweisen.

Das Risiko trägt in diesem Fall der Verkäufer: Wenn das Paket also verloren geht, berechtigt das den Verkäufer keineswegs zum Einbehalt des Geldes. Im Gegenteil würde ich als Kunde dann umgehend Anzeige erstatten und dem Verbraucherschutz eine Kopie zukommen lassen.

Echt der Hammer, wie wenig einige Shopbetreiber deutsche Gesetze kennen ;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ...da ich auch noch auf eine Lieferung warte.
> ...und will Ihm mal die Zeit lassen....



Sooo nun hab ich ne Menge Zeit ins Land gehen lassen (Bestellung Ende Juli), 
zweimal angerufen und diverse Mails und PN geschickt.

Nur meine paar Köder für läppische 4€ sind trotz zweimaligem "schicke ich sofort raus" versprechen noch nicht da!

Bei allem Stress den man so hat darf man so nicht mit seinen Kunden umgehen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ende gut, alles gut- meine Bestellung ist angekommen!

Eine kleine Wiedergutmachung habe ich auch gefunden sowie 
die "hechtsichere" zum testen. (Bericht folgt) 

Geht doch #6


----------



## bertman (15. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So,

ich hab mir grade mal einige der Miniwobbler bestellt und auch ein paar kleine Jerkbaits. Ich hoffe, dass die Bestellung hier schnell ankommt, damit ich die Köder testen kann 

Gruss Robert


----------



## bertman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo an alle Besteller,

wie aktuell ist denn das Status System im Kundebereich? Da steht leider immer noch "unbearbeitet" trotz zwei Tagen Bearbeitungszeit 


Gruss Robert


----------



## Experte8 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Bertman,

das System solltest du nicht beachten. Bei mir stand selbst nachdem ich die Lieferung erhalten habe noch unbearbeitet drin.


----------



## bertman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

sollte man auch nicht beachten!

Hab die Ware vorhin bekommen und alles ist in aller bester Ordnung!

Gruss Robert


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Eine kleine Wiedergutmachung habe ich auch gefunden sowie
> die "hechtsichere" zum testen. (Bericht folgt)



So einen Test bin ich Euch und Michael ja noch schuldig.

Nach nun einer gewissen Testzeit und den Eindrücken während meines einwöchigen Angelurlaubes vorletzte Woche kann ich folgendes zu der Schnur berichten.

Die Schnur lässt sich gut verarbeiten da man sie Knoten aber auch Quetschen kann. 

Ich habe beides gemacht und beides getestet. Was nun besser ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden, stabil waren beide Verbindungen. Ich quetsche jedoch lieber weil man so weniger Verschnitt hat.

Durch Ihre dicke und das harte Material ist das Vorfach schön steif und wirkt somit Ködertüddel (für nicht Norddeutsche "dem Überschlagen des Köders") entgegen. Man konnte es besonders deutlich merken wenn Gäste mit auf dem Boot waren die normale Vorfächer benutzt haben.

Die Schnur ist unter Wasser für das menschliche Auge fast unsichtbar, man beachte bitte die gelbe Geflochtene Schnur im Hintergrund.






In unseren trüben Gewässer hat diese Eigenschaft aber keine große Rolle gespielt, alle Angler auf dem Boot egal ob mit HardFC, Flexonit oder 0815 Fertigvorfächern haben ungefähr gleich gut gefangen.

An sehr klaren Gewässern kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen das es was bringt.

Nun zu der Haltbarkeit- das HardFC ist genial lange haltbar.
Selbst nach vielen Fischen und Drills sieht es immer noch top aus und ist nicht so verkringelt wie es selbst hochwertige Stahlvorfächer nach einem Angeltag sind.

Hechtsicherheit- von dem im Test gefangenen Fischen (ca 30 Hechte) hat es genau *einer *geschafft einen Köder so weit zu inhalieren, dass seine Zähne ans Vorfach gekommen sind.
Diese haben auch gleich einen bleibenden Eindruck im Vorfach hinterlassen es aber nicht durch bekommen. Selbst ein Zugtest mit dem verletzen Vorfach brachte immer noch so eine Festigkeit zu Tage das es unmöglich gewesen wären das Vorfach mit der Rute zu zerreißen.
Nichts desto trotz sollte man natürlich die Stelle entfernen und das Vorfach neu knoten oder quetschen.






Fazit:

Spinnfischer die Ihre Fische meist sehr weit vorne im Maul haken sollten das Vorfach mal testen. Den einen Knoten neu zu machen kann man m.e. selbst bei einer niedrigeren Quote noch verkraften.

Ansitzanglern deren Beute gerne mal den Köder verschluckt oder auch mal tiefer gehakt wird würde ich von dem Vorfach abraten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin Martin!

Naja bisher soll es ja kein Fisch geschafft haben es durchzubeißen. 
Es wurde halt nur beschädigt und die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich bisher auch gemacht.

Für einen Spinnfischer wo vielleicht Einer von Zwanzig Fischen mal über den Köder beißt oder sich eindreht eine durchaus vertretbare Geschichte, da man das Vorfach einfach knoten kann.

Wenn man nicht auf die Durchsichtigkeit angewiesen ist, dann ist Titan immer noch das Beste jedoch für sehr klare Gewässer ist das FC-Zeug gar nicht soo verkehrt.

Die Frage muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, mein gestriger Angelnachbar konnte es ja auch für sich vertreten mit einer 20iger Lidlmono und einer Rolle, die das Wort "Bremse" vielleicht mal gehört hat, zu fischen.


----------



## Hecht11 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Erfahrungen mit mbfishing ?
Ich kann nur sagen  Finger weg
Der Kerl hat wahrscheinlich ein Buch mit ausreden vor sich liegen z.b.
Ware geht Montags raus
Ware war von Lieferant schlecht und warte auf neue
Schick mir mal deine Daten per email 
Internetprobleme
usw  ...usw
Nie mehr mbfishing , für ein bisschen Spass ,den ich mit meinem Hobby haben will, muss Ich  das nicht mitmachen
6 Monate und x-telefonate ist mir zuviel.
Nieeeeee wieder  :v


----------



## bertman (18. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Hecht11 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen mit mbfishing ?
> Ich kann nur sagen  Finger weg
> Der Kerl hat wahrscheinlich ein Buch mit ausreden vor sich liegen z.b.
> Ware geht Montags raus
> ...




Aha,

extra für den Comment angemeldet?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Hecht11 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Richtig beobachtet !
Wo liegt das Problem?
Es ist einfach meine Erfahrung mit dem Shop


----------



## micbrtls (24. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Komisch, kann die Daten von HECHT11 nicht überprüfen! Hat sich aber auch nicht bei mir gemeldet, bevor er hier was geschrieben hat!! In den letzten drei Monaten gab es keinerlei Beschwerden! Also, vielen Dank!

@Bertman: Das Program wurde umgestellt! Hättest du dich nicht gemeldet, wäre es mir nie aufgefallen. Danke daher für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> An sehr klaren Gewässern kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen das es was bringt.
> 
> Nun zu der Haltbarkeit- das HardFC ist genial lange haltbar.
> Selbst nach vielen Fischen und Drills sieht es immer noch top aus und ist nicht so verkringelt wie es selbst hochwertige Stahlvorfächer nach einem Angeltag sind.
> ...


Schöner Bericht und sehr gute differenzierte Betrachtung von Wann+Wie! #6
Das sehe ich prinzipiell genauso, mal vorausgesetzt harte schnelle taktile Spinrute wie heute üblich am Start.
Mehr muss man zum Thema FC/Hardmono on Hecht eigentlich nicht schreiben.

Und, es gibt selbst hin und wieder Forellen, ob ReFo oder Salmo Trutta, die auch mal Monofile mit dem Zahn knacken, hab ich selber 2mal beim Nebenmann gesehen.
Möchte deswegen jemand mit Stahl darauf angeln?


----------



## micbrtls (26. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Doch eines noch: Torsk hat ein 0,55 mm bekommen, ein 0,88 bekommt definif kein Hecht mehr durch!


----------



## welsstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

der letzte sch... laden

habe um weihnachten rum die bissanzeiger bestellt, angekommen sind sind erst im januar, die dinger kannste sowas von in die tonne kloppen, also gleich ca. ne woche später zurück geschickt, das war am 18.01 hermes hat am 22.01. zugestellt, und bis heute warte ich noch auf mein geld (rückerstattung) 

erst nach 2 1/2 wochen liefern, ok war weihnachten etc. kann ja mal passieren. aber dan jetzt wieder 2 wochen aufs geld warten, das geht mir nicht in den kopf. 

dan versand erfolgte über eine andere adresse, also mußte ich nochmals versand bezahlen, hermes online packet 4 €. obwoll laut agb ab 40 € versand auf kosten des verkäufers liegen.

ich werde die sache sollte bis freitag das geld nicht auf meinem konto sein, einem anwalt (mein vermieter) übergeben. er freut sich schon drauf. 

ich mich auch.


----------



## DokSnyder (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hmm,

ok. Ärgerlich wenns länger dauert. 
Aber was bitte soll der Anwalt machen? Ist ja nicht so als sähe es so aus als würdest Du das Geld garnicht zurück bekommen.

Hast Du schonmal versucht mit ihm in Verbindung zu treten? So eine kurze email in der man das Problem erläutert hilft manchmal Wunder. 

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wenn er das hier liest wird er sich schon melden.|supergri:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen.
Welche Bissanzeiger hast du gekauft?
Waren sie bei Lieferung defekt oder warst du mit der Qualität der Bissanzeiger unzufrieden.
Steht in den AGBs bei nicht-gefallen Geld zurück?
Einen generellen Anspruch auf Umtausch der Kaufsache bei bloßem Nichtgefallen, also ohne dass die Kaufsache mängelbehaftet wäre, gibt es nicht.
Alles was darüber hinaus geht kommt auf die Kulanz des Verkäufers an.

Mit solch Aussage wie zB. der letzte sch... laden würde ich mich etwas zurückhalten.
Kann auch mal nach hinten los gehen und bring einem meistens auch nicht weiter .
Im Gegenteil die Kulanz des Verkäufers könnte sinken.
Und wenn die Bissanzeiger defekt waren hat der Verkäufer das Recht und die Pflicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen Garantiezeit sie in Ordnung bringen zu lassen und dann hast du sie wieder auf den Tisch! 
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## Tomasz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Alles was darüber hinaus geht kommt auf die Kulanz des Verkäufers an...
> Viele Grüsse
> Knurri



Ich dachte man hätte bei online-Käufen als Privatperson grundsätzlich das Recht des Wiederrufs und könnte damit innerhalb einer Frist von mindestens 2 Wochen die Bestellung ohne Angabe von  Gründen widerrufen. 
Mit Kulanz hat das nichts zu tun, auch wenn ich mich als Käufer im Forum vielleicht in meiner Wortwahl etwas vernünftiger ausdrücken würde, so hat welsstipper wohl ein Recht auf die Rückerstattung des Geldes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

nur wenn es in den AGBs ausdrücklich steht hast du ein Anrecht darauf.
Deswegen ist es auch sehr wichtig sich vor einem Kauf die AGB durchzulesen.
Sonst nicht, es gibt kein Gesetz für Geld zurück bei nichtgefallen der Wahre.
Wenn du dafür ein Gesetz findest, dann her mit den Link.
Ich lerne gerne dazu!
Selbst wenn die bestellte Wahre defekt ist, muss man dem Händler die Zeit geben um sie reparieren zu lassen.
Aber dann hast du sie auch wieder bei dir auf den Tisch liegen.
So kann es ein paar mal hin und her gehen.
Also immer am besten ruhig an die Sache ran gehen und versuchen sich mit dem Verkäufer gütlich zu einigen.
Klick Klack


----------



## Tomasz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du dafür ein Gesetz findest, dann her mit den Link.
> Ich lerne gerne dazu!
> 
> Klick Klack


Um nicht lange danach suchen zu müssen, habe ich mit einfach mal Deinen obigen Link durchgelesen.
Dort einfach unter Absatz 3 *"Ausnahme bei Haustürgeschäften oder Fernabsatzverträgen*" Stichwort Wiederrufsrecht mal nachlesen:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Bait-Jerker (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> nur wenn es in den AGBs ausdrücklich steht hast du ein Anrecht darauf.
> Klick Klack




Das ist meines Wissens falsch. Der Kunde hat prinzipiell ein Anrecht die Ware zu prüfen (*Fernabsatzgesetz*) und bei nicht gefallen kann die Ware innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück geschickt werden. Sogar ohne Angabe von Gründen!
Steht auch in der Verlinkung... |wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

das Fernabsatzgesetz hatte ich komplett übersehen. #6
Gruss Knurri


----------



## welsstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

tzja männers, leider reagiert dort niemand auf email, anrufe etc. ich habe schon des öffteren gehört das dort immer besetzt ist oder auf emails wie auch in meinem fall sich keiner rührt.

was mein anwalt da macht, ganz einfach er treibt das geld ein, auch hier gibt es eine gesetzliche pflich dem käufer das geld zuerstatten, so jedenfalls mein anwalt. vielleicht hilft ja auch nur moskau inkaso ;-) 

hier ist der link zu den agb´s von mbfishing

http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=agb&PHPSESSID=gbeb9tl37lcvkrrvfm04be0ke3

und ja es gibt ein gesetz was besagt das ein verkäufer bei onlinehandel, immer 4 wochen rückgaberecht geben muß. da er die ware ja nicht wie im normalfall anschauen und anfassen kann, ferner ist es sogar so das ich die ware auspacken ausprobieren etc darf. 

soviel dazu. naja wie gesagt ich habe das allerletztemal was dort bestellt, 
ich empfinde es sogar als absolute frechheit sich nicht mal  zumelden auf emails etc. 

wen er wenigstens antworten würde und sagen würde du im moment bin ich im urlaub, krank was auch immer würde ich sagen ok komm dan überweiß es mir halt in 2 wochen oder so, aber einfach da zusitzen und nichts zu tun, das geht mir tierisch gegen den strich, 

und zu der sache das die dinger schrott sind das ist halt meine meinung ich habe bissanzeiger für 20 € hier liegen und die sind meineserachtens nach besser als die von im angebotenen, aber das muß ja zum glück jeder für sich selbst  entscheiden, 

ich hätte auch sagen können gefallen mir nicht, aber wir leben in einem freien land wo jeder seine meinung kund tuhen kann und somit habe ich das getan. wen ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## welsstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ah habe noch was gefunden, 

*Widerrufsfolgen:*
 Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzuge-währen und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurück-gewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten. Bei der Überlassung von Sachen gilt dies nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung der Ware ausschließlich auf deren Prüfung - wie sie Ihnen etwa im Ladengeschäft möglich gewesen wäre - zurückzuführen ist. Im Übrigen können Sie die Wertersatzpflicht vermeiden, indem Sie die Sache nicht wie ihr Eigentum in Gebrauch nehmen und alles unterlassen, was deren Wert beeinträchtigt. Paketversandfähige Sachen sind zurückzusenden. Nicht paketversandfähige Sachen werden bei Ihnen abgeholt. Sie haben die Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40,00 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht haben. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen Sie innerhalb von einem Monat nach Absendung ihrer Widerrufserklärung erfüllen.



nun gut somit hat er noch ein paar tage. verstehen kann ich es trotzdem nicht, wen ich bei anderen ebay händlern bestelle habe ich das geld in der regel spätestens 3 - 4 tage nach dem widerruf auf meinem konto. 

naja jeder wie er will ich nie wieder. somit ein potentieler kunde +  freunde und bekannte weniger. sagen wir schon 50 leute weniger die bei im hätten kaufen können.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

wenn du so häufig wieder was zurückschickst was dir nicht gefällt, dann würde ich dir zum stationären Händler raten. Dann kannst du dir die Sachen vorher anschauen und brauchst sie garnicht erst zu kaufen.
Aber da überwiegt anscheinend die Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität. Wahrscheinlich waren das Bißanzeiger für 12,99 €. Was willst denn da erwarten ? Und warum waren die für die Tonne ? Piepen sie nicht, oder was ist das Problem ?
Und dann immer wieder dieser Hinweis, das der Händler 50 Kunden deinetwegen verliert. Hätte er andersrum 50 Kunden von dir bekommen ?
Mann, mann, mann, mal ein bißchen auf dem teppeich bleiben und nicht immer gleich so laut in den Wald reinschreien, dann klappt das meistens sehr viel besser.


----------



## welsstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

1tens : ich kaufe eher wenig online und wen mir etwas nicht gefällt schicke ich zurück ist ja auch mein recht. 

2tens: ich glaube ich bin einer bestens kunden meines händlers vor ort. nur halt er halt nicht alzu viel auswahl. wohnen halt in ner klein stadt.

3tens: die bissanzeiger haben im angebot 50 € gekostet normal 120 € jetzt kosten sie bei im " nur " 79 €  

http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=22&PHPSESSID=dkuomk8kug0ene3u6n020jqn13&details=145003

4tens: sie sind mir von der verarbeitung (hartplastik, druckknöpfe batterie liegt lose im fach) etc etc ich erwarte für 50 € was ja mal 100 dm waren einfach was besseres.

5tens: ich glaube das viele dinge bei im echt günstig sind gufis etc hätten wir schon eine ziemlich große sammelbestellung machen können, aber so werden wir woll wo anders bestellen müßen, oder zum hausdealer gehen. 

die gufis sind echt gut habe mir welche mit bestellt gehabt und die behalt ich auch, weil die preislich und qualitativ echt gut sind, was bei den bissanzeigern nun mal nicht der fall war.
ich sage ja auch nicht das es ein schlechter laden ist, nur mit 3 wochen lieferzeit und keine antworten auf emails etc. da mache ich mir dan schon meine gedanken ob das den alles so richtig ist.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

äh, sorry. 50,- € (mensch das sind ja wirklich 100,- DM) für ein Funk-Bißanzeigerset best. aus 3 Bißanzeiger + Empfänger ist doch Schweine-Billig. Aus was sollen die Dinger denn sonst sein als aus Hartplastik ?? Möchste lieber so´ne "geschäumte" Oberfläche wie im Golf ?
Wie schaut es denn bei der Funktion aus. War die nicht gegeben ? Ich meine das sind maximal optische Dinge die aber nicht mit der Funktion zu tun haben.
Was aber sicher am meisten stört ist dein lospoltern wie der letzte "Proll". Von wegen Sch... Laden und so. Ist jedes Geschäft ein scheiß Laden nur weil er einige, nach deiner Meinung, schlechte Bißanzeiger verkauft ?
Denke mal drüber nach ...


----------



## storell (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich warte selber seit 2 Wochen auf diese Bissanzeiger.
Wenn sie Wasserdicht sind und die 200 Meter ( 100 reichen ja auch ) Richweite haben , OK ! Druckknöpfe  weiß ich ) da kommt zumindest mal kein Wasser rein 
etc. ...
Ansich sind die so wie ich sie möchte.
ABER !!!
Wie " welsstipper " habe ich KEINE Reaktion auf meine E-Mails
wo die Ware bleibt.
Habe ihn selber HIER über das Board eine PM geschrieben, die er auch gelesen hat !!! also im Urlaub ist er dann wohl nicht !
Angerufen habe ich noch nicht , so wie ich das aber vom welsstipper sehe bringt das wohl auch nichts.
Es ist schon erstaunlich wie Leute mit ihrem "online" shop umgehen, ob nun Haupt- oder Nebenberuflich.

Zum anderen betietelt er sich selber als Kaufmann !!!!! 
Komisch was die so alles lernen .....
Wenn ich meinen gelernten Beruf so ausüben würde ...
Würde halb Deutschland verhungern ! |kopfkrat

Mal sehen wann er sich HIER meldet ( evt. ) oder wann ich oder Marius von ihm eine Antwort bekommen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## welsstipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

so sieht es aus, ich erwarte für 50 € einfach mehr qualität, 

und eigendlich ist es wie stephan sagt: es geht ums wie ...

und stephan ich denke auch so wie du wen jemand etwas kauft verkauft wie auch immer einen shop betreibt hat man denke ich ein anrecht zumindestens auf ne antwort etc. 

wie heißt es doch so schön, wen das wörtchen wen nicht wäre ? 

anwort erwarte ich schon garnicht mehr. ich will mein geld zurück und fertig.


----------



## storell (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

! Ironie an !

Marius, hättest Du die Dinger behalten und als NEU bei dem " großen online Auktionshaus " versteigert.....
hättest Du Dein Geld schneller bekommen  und evt. sogar noch mehr als Du bezahlt hattest 
! Ironie aus !

Na warten wir mal ....

letzte Aktivität von Ihm war ja hier im Board am 02.02.2010 ...
mal sehen wann er wieder da ist ..

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## welsstipper (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

da habe ich schon vorher geschaut bin ja nicht doof, da gehen die dinger bei 30 € weg. da waren einige in der auktion, weiß nicht ob er da die reste versteigert hat, jedenfalls habe ich dort  3 - 4 auktionen beobachtet und der bringer waren die auktionen nicht, sonst hätte ich das auch gemacht.


----------



## storell (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

so ,hier das ende der ( meiner ) geschichte.
habe gestern mit mbfishing ( Michael ) telefoniert.
paket wurde gerade gepackt, und ist nun per paketdienst
zu mir unterwegs.also alles erfolgreich beendet.

ich hoffe das es sich bei dir auch schnell klärt marius.

gruß

stephan


----------



## micbrtls (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nur mal einiges zum Herrn Welsstipper:

Vielleicht hätte der Kunde mal keine BILLIGSTBATTERIEN nehmen sollen, dann hätte das Set funktioniert! Ist anscheinend ein Unterschied, ob ich VARTA oder welche für ein paar Cent nehme!

Die Rutenauflage, die im Koffer mit zurück geschickt wurde, liegt hier immer noch rum.

Aber anscheinend scheint der Kunde eine Mail von mir nicht erhalten zu haben: Da ich das Set jetzt als gebrauchtes verkauft hatte, fragte ich ob er wegen der Benutzung mit einem Abzug von 10,00 € einverstanden wäre! Vielleicht bekomme ich dann hier mal eine Antwort! DANKE!

Das 50 €-Angebot war wegen einer Werbeanzeige in der ANGELWOCHE!

Zum Set selber: Die Marke mit dem ungeliebten Vogel verkauft ein fast baugleiches 3+1 Set lt. Aussage eines Händlers für 99 € an den Handel und wird mit 159,00 € bei EBAY gehandelt. Die Sets kommen auch vom selben Band! Ein 4+1 gibt es dort meines Wissens erst gar nicht. Dagegen habe ich echt Wucherpreise für die ich mich hier in aller Form entschuligen muss!!!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wie könnt Ihr Euch einfach Dinge bestellen ohne das ihr se vorher in der Hand gehabt habt!!
Ihr seid doch selber schuld!! Und nu sich über die Qualität ärgern!!!


----------



## welsstipper (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

tzja also es gibt in doch noch, dachte schon er wäre verstorben, 

merkwürdig das ich nie eine email bekommen habe, sogar im spam ordner ist nichts drin, den kontroliere ich eigendlich täglich. 

merkwürdig 


10 € abzug ??? für was den ? dafür das ich die dinger aus dem koffer genommen habe und sie mir angeschaut habe ? na nun hör mal auf in jedem ladengeschäft, darf ich die kartonsauspacken und hier handelt es sich sogar um einen alukoffer, der ohne spuren wieder zu verschließen ist. 

was für ne ruten auflage ? von mir war die jedenfalls nicht, vielleicht verwechselst du das irgend ein packet ? 

naja und auf pn antorten scheint auch schwierig zu sein was ? 

naja was soll ich dazu noch sagen: ich bin sprachlos oder besser könnte :v 

naja bis freitag gedulde ich mich noch und am montag geht es dan zum anwalt termin habe ich schon und dan wird das schon. 


geschäftsmann lol das ist ne echt geile bezeichnung für das was du da treibst


----------



## Khaane (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Man kann es mit der Kritik auch übertreiben, wg. ein paar Bissanzeiger gleich mit Anwalt zu drohen ist imho lächerlich.

Aus eigener Erfahrung als gewerblicher Händler (neben dem Studium) kann ich nur sagen, dass der Ton die Musik macht - Habe da schon allerlei absurde Dinge erlebt.

Wichtig ist als Käufer und Verkäufer immer sachlich zu bleiben und als Händler sehr viel Kulanz zu zeigen - Gehört eben zum Geschäft, man kann nicht immer auf sein Recht bestehen.

Das A und O als Verkäufer ist aber eine fast 24-stündige Erreichbarkeit, sei es via Telefon oder Mail - Bei mir wird ne Mail in der Regel innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden beantwortet.
Das schafft beim Kunden Vertrauen und Sicherheit, übel ist es, wenn der Käufer tagelang oder gar vergeblich auf Email-Antworten wartet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Man kann es mit der Kritik auch übertreiben, wg. ein paar Bissanzeiger gleich mit Anwalt zu drohen ist imho lächerlich.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung als gewerblicher Händler (neben dem Studium) kann ich nur sagen, dass der Ton die Musik macht - Habe da schon allerlei absurde Dinge erlebt.
> 
> ...




Das ist die richtige Einstellung.#6#6#6



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## welsstipper (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

so geld ist heute auf meinem konto eingegangen, und somit ist das thema für mich geschlossen, 

mein fazit: soweit in ordnung nur leider, sehr schlechte komunikation mit dem verkäufer.


----------



## Wunstorfer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Tach Gemeinde!
Nachdem ich nun den gesamten Thread gelesen hab, stellen sich mir genau 2 Fragen:

Warum in aller Welt bestellen immer noch Leute dort, wenn sie offensichtlich das Elend hier live mitverfolgt haben?

Warum hängt der vielbeschäftigte Händler seinen Nebenjob nicht an den Nagel, wenn alle Kunden so doof, böse und unverschämt sind und entweder seine Technik versagt, oder der Versanddienst im Stich lässt?

"Quäl dich nicht so! Geh nem anderen Job nach!"


----------



## tommator (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wunstorfer hat vollkommen recht:


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

geiler thread-und endlich lese ich mal sowas nachdem ich dort bestellt habe. ging gerade raus und habe direkt bezahlt, bei japanwobblern fuer n euro das stueck musste ich mal vorbereitungen (14 stck) fuers ende der schonzeit treffen. mal sehen wie lange die lieferung dauert!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Was ist denn ein Japanwobbler?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Eine umsatzsteigendere Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

n wobbler


----------



## sc00b (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich kann nicht klagen.. 

So bestellt - MO Mittag überwiesen - Di/MI Geld da und am DI kam das Paket... per Hermes wie wir Wissen brauchen die immer etwas länger..


----------



## powermike1977 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

mailkontakt war auch innerhalb von ein paar stunden hergestellt. finde bis jetzt allet juut.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

nabend,
wie gesagt, kontakt ueber mail echt in ordnung. packet hat etwas gedauert-ist aber angekommen. leider nicht vollstaendig. warte aktuell darauf wie der loesungsansatz lautet. japanwobbler scheinen eine eigenproduktion aus japan zu sein.
mike


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

nabend. der rest der bestellung ist reibungslos angekommen. kann den shop vom ablauf her weiterempfehlen...auch wenn ich dafuer warscheinlich auf der falschen internetseite bin. naechstes we werden dann mal die japanischen hechtjaeger getauft.
mike


----------



## bernie (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin,

ich habe Ihn schon 2 Mal angemailt weil ich die kleinen Batterien für die Leuchtpose brauche, aber anscheinend interessiert Ihn das nicht.... keine Reaktion......

Ich nehme mal an, da das jetzt hier öffentlich ist, wird sich was regen...... war das letzte Mal ähnlich.
Nur, dass diesesmal die Ausrede "war im Urlaub" nicht funzt, weil ja offensichtlich vor 3 Tagen ein neues Angebot hier im AB erstellt wurde.

Hat evtl. jemand eine andere Quelle für diese winzigen Batterien?


----------



## Tricast (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Warum benutzt Du kein Beta-Light? Ist wie ein Knicklicht, nur hält ein Leben lang.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe Ihn schon 2 Mal angemailt weil ich die kleinen Batterien für die Leuchtpose brauche, aber anscheinend interessiert Ihn das nicht.... keine Reaktion......
> 
> ...




Hi Bernie,#h

Hier::m

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...e-lithium-r425-3v-fuer-leuchtposen/detail.jsf


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ach ausverkauft, bei Askari . . .

Gurgel hat noch was::m


http://www.google.de/products?q=Batterie+Lithium+"CR+425"&hl=de&aq=f


Passen die?

#h#h#h


----------



## bernie (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin Herr Professor 

die sind leider zu groß...die Dinger führt mein Dealer selber, aber die von MB sind echt winzig.....die sind grad mal 1cm lang und noch dünner als die anderen...
Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## bernie (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, nun ist (wieder mal) eine Woche um und es hat sich - wie erwartet - NIX getan ...
Hier mal meine letzte Mail dazu:

Hallo Michael,

im Grunde hatte ich nicht erwartet, dass ich überhaupt eine Antwort erhalte, weil ich mittlerweile davon überzeugt bin, dass Du nur dann reagierst, wenn entweder ein "dickes" Geschäft lockt, oder DU massiv im AB angegangen wirst.....
Keine Ahnung, was Du unter "Geschäftsmann" verstehst, aber DIESE Art von Ignoranz gegenüber Kunden ist schon phänomenal!

Bin mal gespannt. was Dir NUN WIEDER an Ausreden einfällt, wenn ich Dein total inakzeptabeles Verhalten im AB anprangern werde......

Gruß von einem total enttäuschtem
Bernd Fischer (EX-Kunde)

Tja, DAS WARS für mich.......

Mein Fazit:
Ich warne jeden hier im AB und auch sonstwo, bei dem "Forenpartner" mbfishing" Kunde zu werden!
Die supertollen filigranen Leuchtposen könnt Ihr wegwerfen, wenn die Batterie alle ist!!

Auch wennn mir das eine Verwarnung einbringen sollte, ist mir das egal.... ich hab einen dermassen dicken Hals , das mir das echt Wurscht ist!!!
Ich habe fertig!


----------



## micbrtls (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Bernie,

1. Liebe AB-Mitglieder: Der Kunde hatte keine Batterie bestellt, sondern verlangt ich solle die nachschicken! Gut abgesehen, das die Batterie einiges kostet so gibts da noch den Verandfaktor. Wenn jemand möchte, ich kann die Bestellung gerne zumailen!

2. Schon mal etwas von einem Telefon gehört? Leider nicht! Ist dir ein Anruf zu viel? Oder meinst du vielleicht, das die Nummer aus Jux und Dollerei im Impressum steht?

Du solltest dir mal einen anderen Gedanken machen: Wieviel Aufwand verwendest du hier, um mich hier im AB schlecht zu machen und wie viel Aufwand würde ein Anruf in Anspruch nehmen?

PS: Die Batterien sind bestellt. Da es für diese nur einen einzigen Anbieter gibt und meine Ansprechperson noch für mindestens eine Woche im Krankenhaus liegt, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wann die Dinger kommen.

PS: Angelsachen sind kein dickes Geschäft, ist ist viel Arbeit bei der nicht wirklich viel hängen bleibt. Aber da weiß es wohl jemand besser! Und ich mache sehr viel Urlaub: Dieses Jahr einen ganzen Freitag!! 

PS: Wenn du also irgendwo vor meinem Shop warnst, dann hast du auch gleich mitzuteilen, das du die Batterien weder bestellt noch bezahlt hast, sondern eine kostenlose NACHLIEFERUNG verlangt hast!

MfG Michael Bartels


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hi Bernie,#h
> 
> Hier::m
> 
> ...





bernie schrieb:


> Moin Herr Professor
> 
> die sind leider zu groß...die Dinger führt mein Dealer selber, aber die von MB sind echt winzig.....die sind grad mal 1cm lang und noch dünner als die anderen...
> Trotzdem vielen Dank!





Moin Bernie,

Die von Askari passen(wenn wieder lieferbar).

Die vertreiben doch die selben Posen:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-elektroposen/leuchtpose-superfein/detail.jsf 

Ansonsten - weitermachen . . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> Auch wennn mir das eine Verwarnung einbringen sollte



Gegen welchen § der Regeln solltest Du denn mit einem Posting verstoßen haben?

Ich sehe keinen Verstoß und sehe daher auch keinen Grund zur Verwarnung.|wavey:


----------



## bernie (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ALL: ich mach das eigentlich nicht, mich öffentlich auf zu regen und SOWAS zu posten, aber mein Hals war/ist sowas von dick..... Sorry dafür...

Nur mal so zur Klarstellung.... macht Euch selber ein Bild:

Ach schau an, es geht ja doch.... so, wie ich es schon vermutet hatte......

Ich habe keine Bestellung aufgegeben, weil ich ja erstmal angefragt hatte, WO DENN die Batterie im Shop zu finden ist!! und ob sie überhaupt lieferbar ist.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......

Und es verwundert mich extrem, wie hier mit Kunden umgegangen wird..... wenn ich das RICHTIG verstehe, dann bekommt man bei "mbfishing" nur DANN eine Antwort, wenn man etwas BESTELLT und nicht, wenn man für eine Bestellung erst mal eine Frage hat.

Ich verstehe das also richtig:
Für Fragen kann/darf man bei "mbfishing" NUR das Telefon benutzen..... darauf würde ich dann aber auch auf der HP hinweisen 

Was ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiss: SInd die Batterien überhaupt lieferbar

EDIT:
Ich musste leider die zitierten Emails löschen, weil die Boardregaln das nicht erlauben.
Worauf es mir dabei ankam, war, dass man sieht, dass ich weder was "abstauben" wollte, noch mbfishing "schlecht machen"...... sondern einfach nur höflich angefragt habe, OB und wenn ja WANN ich neue Batterien KAUFEN könnte.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Ich werde aber (ersatzweise)  direkten Bezug auf Michael Bartels Mail nehmen, die  - wie ICH finde - einen recht unverschämten Ton und eindeutige Falschaussagen beeinhaltet.
Es nervt mich, dass ich meine Zeit mit so einem Scheixx verbringen muss, aber ich bin stinkesauer.......


----------



## bernie (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

1. Liebe AB-Mitglieder: Der Kunde hatte keine Batterie bestellt, *sondern verlangt* ich solle die nachschicken! Gut abgesehen, das die Batterie einiges kostet so gibts da noch den Verandfaktor. Wenn jemand möchte, ich kann die Bestellung gerne zumailen!
Eine glatte LÜGE!
Ich habe lediglich angefragt, ob ich die Batterien NACHBESTELLEN kann.
Weil sie im Shop nicht auffindbar sind/waren wie es ja - fälschlicherweise - in der Beschreibung zu der Pose steht.
Zitat: _Leider finde ich die im Shop nicht, obwohl bei der Pose darauf verwiesen wird: Als Energiequelle dient eine kleine Stabbatterie, die hier günstig im Shop mit erworben werden kann. Der Batteriewechsel erfolgt einfach durch aufschrauben der Pose.
Können Sie mir bitte mitteilen, ob die Batterie überhaupt verfügbar sind ?_

2. Schon mal etwas von einem Telefon gehört? Leider nicht! Ist dir ein Anruf zu viel? Oder meinst du vielleicht, das die Nummer aus Jux und Dollerei im Impressum steht?
DAS nenn ich mal einen Kundenfreundlichen und zuvorkommenden Ton!
Bei so einem Verkäufer fühlt man sich doch sofort geborgen und gut aufgehoben.....
Wenn aber doch auch die E-Mail-Adresse drinsteht, bedeutet das dann nicht auch automatisch , das die nicht aus Jux und Dollerei da steht??? 

PS: Die Batterien sind bestellt. Da es für diese nur einen einzigen Anbieter gibt und meine Ansprechperson noch für mindestens eine Woche im Krankenhaus liegt, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wann die Dinger kommen.
und da ist sie wieder, die Lieblingsausrede Nummer 2: *das Krankenhaus*.... Nummer 1 ist übrigens Urlaub 
Man hat ja so seine Erfahrungen....

PS: Angelsachen sind kein dickes Geschäft, ist ist viel Arbeit bei der nicht wirklich viel hängen bleibt. Aber da weiß es wohl jemand besser! Und ich mache sehr viel Urlaub: Dieses Jahr einen ganzen Freitag!! 
Warum nur, hab ich das Gefühl, in irgendeiner Dorfspelunke zu sitzen, wo man nur einmal falsch guckt und gleich zusammengehauen wird??

PS: Wenn du also irgendwo vor meinem Shop warnst, dann hast du auch gleich mitzuteilen, das du die Batterien weder bestellt noch bezahlt hast, sondern eine kostenlose NACHLIEFERUNG verlangt hast!
Wenn ich fies wäre, würde ich einen Anwalt wegen übler Nachrede oder Falschaussage oder sowas in der Richtung einschalten...... aber ich weiss ja (mittlerweile) wo das herkommt...
Nochmal: das ist gelogen!

Ich bin es gewoht, für meine  Waren zu bezahlen und es würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen, einfach etwas "zu verlangen".... oder HALT...stimmt nicht ganz "etwas" verlange ich:
einen halbwegs anständigen Umgangston und dass die Wahrheit gesagt wird.
Ich habe fertig!


----------



## micbrtls (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Und so hat jetzt jeder seine Ansicht.

PS: Das war die erste Beschwerde auf ca. 300 ausgelieferten Sendungen!

Zu Punkt 2: Warum wurde ich denn nicht einfach angerufen? Egal!

Sobald die Batterien hier sind, bekommst du deine und die Sache ist dann für mich erledigt.


----------



## bernie (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Micha,
nochmal zum besseren Verständnis:
WENN die Batterien "da sind", informiere mich bitte und dann werde ich eine BESTELLUNG aufgeben und die Teile (natürlich) auch bezahlen.

Im Grunde hätten wir uns den ganzen Scheixx hier sparen können, denn das was ich grade oben geschrieben habe, habe ich ja auch (sinngemäss) in der ersten Mail geschrieben.
Batterien da? Ja/Nein  >> Info wenn Ja >> Bestellung kommt
Verstehste?


----------



## Buxte (8. September 2010)

*MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Hallo Leute,

Habe mir Samstag mal ein paar von den neuen Gummis von MB bestellt( Aido, Stint,...) irgendwie tut sich da gar nix, kann da auch kein Kontakt finden?
Oder bin ich einfach nur von ein paar anderen Shops verwöhnt, die es schaffen inner halb 20std. zuliefern:k

Hat wer dort bestellt oder eventl. Emailadresse?

Gruß aus Buxtehude


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Quelle mbfishing.de 

Kontaktdaten:  MBFishing,  Michael Bartels,  Siedlung der Einheit 34, 04838 Zschepplin
  Tel.:  03423-659355, Mail: mbfishing@web.de 

:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Und hier noch was :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99231&highlight=mbfishing

:m


----------



## Buxte (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Danke...

Close it


----------



## heuki1983 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hmm, 

Kumpel von mir hat da Gummis und paar wobbler bstellt ...
Die kamen zügig an , also der war zufrieden mit der Ware ...

Schlecht erfahrung macht man in jedem Shop mal , aber ich denke der Verkäufer wird sein bestes tun die Mails sorgfältig studieren und in zukunft alles besser machen ...

Ich selber habe mit einem der Gummis 2   40er Barsche in der elbe gefangen, also schlecht sind die auf keine Fall #h

Viel erfolg weiterhin ....


----------



## Knigge007 (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Er lernts anscheinend nicht, weil er kennt den alten Thread ja auch....


----------



## snorreausflake (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Er lernts anscheinend nicht, weil er kennt den alten Thread ja auch....


du ja anscheined auch net


----------



## grazy04 (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

einmal paar Gummiköder bestellt, soweit alles gut. Montags bestellt und überwiesen, Freitag war das Päckel da.


----------



## flasha (8. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> du ja anscheined auch net


----------



## Zapper75 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Es gibt scheinbar Kunden, die wünscht man seinen ärgsten Feinden nicht.

Bzgl. Email Kontakt und Korrespondenz. Wenn jemand sicher gehen möchte das der Empfänger die Email erhalten hat. Ein einfacher Anruf genügt!

Ich kann nur sagen, 2x dort bestellt und wurde bestens bedient und beliefert.

Gruß
Zapper


----------



## micbrtls (10. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Lieferzeit 20 Std.? Sorry, das ist bei mir leider nicht machbar. Ich versende mit Hermes. Geht die Zahlung ein, wird das Paket in der Regel am Folgetag versendet. Und Hermes braucht in der Regel 48 Stunden.

@knigge007: Bitte immer erst mal nach Gründen fragen! Du kennst anscheinend immer nur ohne Nachfragen draufhauen. Solltest mal deinen Namen ändern, der passt nicht zu deinem Verhalten!!

@Rest: Das Geld vom Themenstarter ist erst jetzt bei mir auf dem Konto eingegangen. Da Hermes schon hier war, geht die Ware am Montag raus.

Wünsche noch ein schönes WE

Michael


----------



## Wink (13. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

So, hatte vor dem ersten Bestellen bei MB-Fishing natürlich auch erst mal geschaut, ob es da Erfahrungen gibt. Es gab hier und da schon einige Aussagen, die mich verunsichert haben. Ich wollte aber unbedingt ein paar Köder von Herrn Bartels Angebot haben. Da "haben wollen" die Risikobereitschaft steigert, habe ich trotz allen negativen Erfahrungsberichten zugeschlagen.

Ich habe den Aido in verschiedenen Farben und auch ein paar FJR + Jigköpfe für knappe 80Euronen bestellt.

Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag raus, Montag mit Hermes (heute) angekommen. Gut verpackt, alles drin, alles bestens.

War heut eine Stunde an der Elbe und habe ohne Schei** in einer Stunde am Nachmittag - ich wollte nur mal schnell testen - auf den Aido einen 50er und einen 90er Hecht gefangen. Und auf einen 10er FJR Holo Shad einen mit ca. 80cm.

Leider nur Hecht, aber - hallo - das war kuzweilig und richtig Spaß.

Was ich sagen will, dass die Bestellung (Zahlung per PayPal) über Hermes in angemessener Zeit einwandfrei bedient wurde und die Köder super laufen.

Also, ich freu mich schon die Köder zu angemessener Beißzeit den Zettis anzubieten.

Ich dachte, wenn man gute Erfahrungen macht, muss man das auch mal posten, da es sonst so aussieht, als wäre bei MB-Fishing alles schlecht.

Petri!

Ach ja, habe vorher sehr gern die Spro Playboy gefischt. Auf Barsch und Zander. Die Aido sind ähnlich und die stint sogar identisch - nur der Preis ist viel besser!!


----------



## Wink (13. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, hatte vor dem ersten Bestellen bei MB-Fishing natürlich auch erst  mal geschaut, ob es da Erfahrungen gibt. Es gab hier und da schon einige  Aussagen, die mich verunsichert haben. Ich wollte aber unbedingt ein  paar Köder von Herrn Bartels Angebot haben. Da "haben wollen" die  Risikobereitschaft steigert, habe ich trotz allen negativen  Erfahrungsberichten zugeschlagen.

Ich habe den Aido in verschiedenen Farben und auch ein paar FJR + Jigköpfe für knappe 80Euronen bestellt.

Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag raus, Montag mit Hermes (heute) angekommen. Gut verpackt, alles drin, alles bestens.

War heut eine Stunde an der Elbe und habe ohne Schei** in einer Stunde  am Nachmittag - ich wollte nur mal schnell testen - auf den Aido einen  50er und einen 90er Hecht gefangen. Und auf einen 10er FJR Holo Shad einen mit ca. 80cm.

Leider nur Hecht, aber - hallo - das war kuzweilig und richtig Spaß.

Was ich sagen will, dass die Bestellung (Zahlung per PayPal) über Hermes  in angemessener Zeit einwandfrei bedient wurde und die Köder super  laufen.

Also, ich freu mich schon die Köder zu angemessener Beißzeit den Zettis anzubieten.

Ich dachte, wenn man gute Erfahrungen macht, muss man das auch mal posten, da es sonst so aussieht, als wäre bei MB-Fishing alles schlecht.

Petri!

Ach ja, habe vorher sehr gern die Spro Playboy gefischt. Auf Barsch und Zander. Die Aido sind ähnlich und die stint sogar identisch - nur der Preis ist viel besser!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Zapper75 schrieb:


> Es gibt scheinbar Kunden, die wünscht man seinen ärgsten Feinden nicht.
> 
> Bzgl. Email Kontakt und Korrespondenz. Wenn jemand sicher gehen möchte das der Empfänger die Email erhalten hat. Ein einfacher Anruf genügt!
> 
> ...





Selten eine so überflüssigen Kommentar gelesen wie diesen hier. Es gibt scheinbar Forenposter die wünscht man dem miesesten Forum nicht, und Händler die die Foren in negativem sinne füllen braucht auch kein Mensch.


----------



## Zapper75 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Selten eine so überflüssigen Kommentar gelesen wie diesen hier. Es gibt scheinbar Forenposter die wünscht man dem miesesten Forum nicht, und Händler die die Foren in negativem sinne füllen braucht auch kein Mensch.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...

Mein Kommentar war auf alle Fälle sinnvoller als Ihrer hier!

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Buxte (17. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich bin der erwähnte Threadersteller, leider muss ich mitteilen, das ich die halbe Woche auf das Päkchen gewartet habe, nur leider kam nix an, meine Freundin hat sogar den dienst verschoben damit sie das paket heute annehmen kann... Hätte man die Sendungsnr. könnte man das ganze verfolgen|kopfkrat


----------



## Albert71 (18. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Du wartest laut deinen Aussagen, seid 3,5 Tagen auf ne Sendung von MB und ich warte seid 3 Wochen auf ne Sendung von Shimano. Also lass die Kirche mal im Dorf! Ich hab selber im Frühjahr bei MB bestellt, aber nach ner Woche war der Kram da. 
Ich bin weder befreundet noch verwandt mit MB, aber mittlerweile geht mir eure dumm schwätzerrei gewaltig aufen Keks. Ich bin mal gespannt, auf welchen Händler ihr euch demnächst einschießt?


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Seh ich auch so. Nach 3 - 4 Tagen würde ich da noch nicht viel meckern. Nach einer Woche (nach Zahlungseingang) würde ich aber mal nachfragen.


----------



## Buxte (18. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Danke ich habe vor zwei Wochen bestellt, geldeingang war vor einer Woche....:m
Wie Freitag angekündigt wurde das Paket Montag wohl verschickt, da kann man Freitag ja schonmal unruhig werden und hätte ich die Sendungsnr. bräuchte ich nicht warten, dann wüßte ich wann es kommt und wer schuld hat.....

Das hat nix mit dir Kirche zu tun, ausserdem hatte ich nur den Sachverhalt geschildert.
Hätte ich die Nr. könnte ich eindeutig sagen, man man was machen die bei Hermes...

Eingeschossen? Häääää? Meinst du ich schreibe hier um wen schlecht zu machen?#d


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Hermes braucht doch immer länger. Da würde ich erst nach 2 Wochen unruhig werden. Ein Hoch auf die Post, da gebe ich gerne 1 Euro mehr aus.


----------



## Buxte (18. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hermes braucht doch immer länger. Da würde ich erst nach 2 Wochen unruhig werden. Ein Hoch auf die Post, da gebe ich gerne 1 Euro mehr aus.




Genau so sieht das aus...da gebe ich auch gerne ein euro mehr aus:m

Nur habe ich selbst bei Hermes nie länger als 2tage dazwischen, wie ich schon erwähnt hatte, hätte ich die Nr.....


----------



## megger (18. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

So, am Mittwoch bestellt und heute bereits alles da! Eigentlich so wie immer!


Petri!

Megger


----------



## micbrtls (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Es ist folgendes mit der Post: Das Paket kostet, soweit ich informiert bin, 6,90 €. Dazu müsste ich jeweils 20 min mit dem Auto oder 40 Min mit dem Rad fahren, um zur nächsten Post zu kommen. Hermes holt ab.

Viele bestellen für 15 oder 20 Euro, da macht die Different von 2,50 € schon einen erheblichen Unterschied. 

Was die Post angeht, so hält diese einen unrühmlichen Rekord: 6 Wochen von der Abgabe bis zur Anlieferung.

Ich lasse den Hermesboten jedoch ungerne wegen einem oder zwei Paketen kommen und ab und zu bin ich selber auch mal verhindert, so das nicht abgeholt werden kann.

Hauptsache ist für mich jedoch, das die Kunden im nachhinein zufrieden mit der Ware (Qualität und Leistung) sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Wenn man die Paketlieferung über Internet kauft, kostet sie 5.90 Euro. Abholung kann auch dazugebucht werden, das was kostet weiß ich nicht. 

Aber 2x 20 min extra mit dem Auto ist natürlich auch uncool. Sowas würde dann ja auch auf ein oder zweimaligen Versand in der Woche hinauslaufen - damit wäre also nichts gewonnen.


----------



## micbrtls (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Es kann ja jeder mal die Strecke von Zschepplin bis Zentrum Eilenburg raussuchen. Bei schönem Wetter fahre ich ja mal gerne, aber wenn ich dann täglich 2-3 mal fahren müsste und dabei die Abholung günstiger ist....


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Du weißt, dass hier auch eine Poststelle ist?

Dübener Str. 19
Hohenprießnitz
04838 Zschepplin

Das wären dann nur knappe 4 km.


Mir ist es egal. Wenn das mit Hermes läuft, warum nicht. Aber ist sehe das wie Martin, wenn es Hakt, dann gebe ich die Tracking Nr. raus, oder mache das gleich mit der Bestätigung des Versandes/Bestellung/was auch immer.


----------



## micbrtls (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

@Martin: Wenn man eine Firma hat, bei der täglich hunderte von Paketen versendet werden, ist das auch so üblich. Oder man schließt sich einem sonstigen kostenpflichtigen AFTER-BUY System an, geht das auch. Ich übertrage die Daten alle manuell, für mich lohnt sich ein solches System nicht. Wenn ich mal eines Tages jeden Tag über 50 oder mehr Pakete habe. Das dauert aber noch.

Und zu 99,99 % gebe ich ja auch die Trackingnummern raus. Blos wenn ich zu sehr im Stress stehe und den Kopp voller anderer Sachen habe, gibts blos eine Kurzinfo.

@Chrizzi: Die Poststelle existiert, hat aber (milde gesagt) kurze Öffnungszeiten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das du zu diesen vor verschlossener Tür stehst, ist nicht gerade klein. Wenn du dann immerhin 20 min hinradelst (Steigung inbegriffen) und dann verschwitzt vor verschlossener Tür stehst, wirste auch nicht glücklich. Ist eine Minifiliale, bei der ich mich bis heute frage, wie die überlebt hat.


----------



## Zanderrobert (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Servus,

also um es kurz zu machen. Die Banken brauchen bis zu 3 Tagen und Hermes auch manchmal. Würde bedeuten: Nach knapp einer Woche sollte der Deal gelaufen sein.

Wenn sich beide Seiten vernünftig verhalten bezahlt der Kunde spätestens am Folgetag, der Verkäufer sendet nach Erhalt der Zahlung ne kurze Mail, dass er das Paket verschickt hat.

So habe ich bei estrand die Erfahrung seit Jahren gemacht. Und wenn ich Verkäufer sehe, die in ihren Versandbedingungen schreiben: "Versand 5 Tage nach Zahlungsseingang" dann kaufe ich dort nicht.


----------



## Kotzi (19. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Muss jetzt auch mal was positives schreiben. Habe dort auch letztens bestellt, (3 mal aido und 5 jigs zum ausprobieren), und weil ich den shop nicht kannte halt mit nachnahme bestellt. Hermes braucht immer was länger , würde ich mir auch anders wünschen aber bei der genannten situation kann ich das vollkommen nachvollziehen. Als das Paket dann ankam gabs sogar ne lustige gummiflunder und 1 meter hecht fc  dazu, so bestellt man gerne wieder da! Lieferzeit war auch knapp eine woche aber das ist vollkommen normal, eine lieferzeit von 20 stunden ist vollkommen unrealistisch.
mb-fishing gerne immer wieder.


----------



## Buxte (20. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Hatte nun Samstag endlich mein paket bekommen, sah alles super aus.
Heute habe ich dann mal die Aidos getestet und konnte zwei Zander damit fangen:m


Ob ich da nochmal bestellen würde?

ich denke schon, denn ich gehe davon aus das die längere Abwicklung eine Ausnahme war, denn eigentlich ist es ein netter Kontakt und die ware scheint auch top zu sein.

Warum sind 20Std. unrealistich?


----------



## Ronacts (20. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich habe Sonntags bestellt und Donnerstag war das Paket da.

Immer wieder gerne

Gruß Ronny


----------



## MikeJJ (20. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

auch wenn hier jetzt alles gut zu sein scheint : 

installiert euch mal das wot addon :
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3456/

da sieht man sofort wo man bedenkenlos bestellen kann und wo eher nicht.  paßt meistens ganz gut


----------



## allrounderab (20. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

will auch mal meinen senf dazu geben,
ich habe mit meinem bruder letzten donnerstag dort bestellt,also abends gegen 22 uhr,danach haben wir das geld gleich per onlinebanking überwiesen und herr bartels eine email mit angefügtem screenshot der onlineüberweisung geschrieben.freitag nochmals mit ihm telefoniert und die ware ging raus. heute kam dann das päckchen,die ware absolut top,und wie schon beschrieben auch ein paar freiwillige aufmerksamkeiten von ihm aus. also ich kann den shop empfehlen,er ist sehr nett und alles läuft reibungslos ab. falls mir jemand was unterstellen will, nein ich bin kein testangler,kenne ihn nicht persönlich, oder wir sind verwandt. ich denke nur, wenn man positive erfahrungen macht, sollte man diese auch posten.

mfg
aaron


----------



## DokSnyder (20. September 2010)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*



allrounderab schrieb:


> also ich kann den shop empfehlen,er ist sehr nett und alles läuft reibungslos ab. falls mir jemand was unterstellen will, nein ich bin kein testangler,kenne ihn nicht persönlich, oder wir sind verwandt. ich denke nur, wenn man positive erfahrungen macht, sollte man diese auch posten.
> 
> mfg
> aaron


 
Da gehört schon ein bisschen mehr dazu, dass einem so etwas unterstellt wird, als einfach nur positive Erfahrungen zu posten. Da gibts genug Beispiele im Askari-Thread die einem direkt in den Sinn kommen. |supergri
Bin aber völlig Deiner Meinung, auch positive Erfahrungen gehören in einen "Erfahrungs" -Thread.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe schon ein paar mal bestellt, sonst hat immer alles geklappt.

Inzwischen warte ich jetzt schon seit Wochen auf eine Nachlieferung für Artikel die ich bereits bezahlt habe, die aber nie geliefert wurden. Auf Nachfrage wurde ich jetzt mehrfach vertröstet, angeblich sind die Kopflampen seit Wochen auf dem Weg hierher...

Sorry, aber ich glaube dem nicht mehr.

Einfach so kommentarlos einen Artikel nicht liefern, auf Rückfrage dann Nachlieferung zusagen, auf erneute Rückfrage (wieder erst ein paar Wochen später) wieder nur leere Versprechungen... Mein letzter Kontakt datiert jetzt vom 18.09., damals sollte der Artikel kurzfristig zu mir verschickt werden...

Eine Lüge jagt die nächste, anders kann ich das nicht mehr sehen.

Ich kenne keinen anderen Shop der so schlecht seine Kunden mit Informationen versorgt und behandelt, in einigen Jahren Onlinekauf rund um den Globus habe ich so einen Saftladen noch nicht erlebt.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen hier nicht zu kaufen.

Und bevor wieder einer um die Ecke kommt: Am 05. August habe ich die Waren das erste mal reklamiert, danach mehrfach per mail und Telefon falsche Versprechungen bekommen -  es ist nicht so das ich es nicht versucht hätte...


----------



## micbrtls (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Schleienstefan: Die Kopflampen sind gestern in Leipzig angekommen und  gehen morgen raus. Wenn du das noch überprüfen willst, dann schaue heute  am Sonntag in meinen Shop und suche die. Da ist momentan nix. Die  werden morgen am Montag eingestellt!

Das hat nix mit Lügen zu tun! 

Das Problem war blos, das mein Spediteur bei der vorletzten Sendung  einfach nur die Batterien ohne Kopflampen losgeschickt hat! Warum und  weshalb entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis! Aber auch das habe ich dir  mitgeteilt. Also erspare mir bitte solche Unterstellungen!!


----------



## steppes (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, jetzt muß ich mich hier auch mal einklingen.
Die Käufer sind ja bekanntlich immer die bösen, hier mal der Link zu Ihren EX-Bewertungen bei ebay http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...id=mbfishing_de&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true , schon merkwürtig das Sie dort aufeinmal abgemeldet sind.
Auch ich hatte vor längerer Zeit was bestellt und bekam gebrauchte Ware (Beweisfotos immer noch vorhanden und bezeugt durch Vereinskollegen) und Sie reagierten nur sporadisch auf die Reklamation, nunja kurze rede (ich blieb ohne Ersatz auf den defekten Jerks sitzen). 
Ich persönlich würde Nie wieder etwas bestellen und sollte ich von Freunden usw. gefragt werden, werde ich diesen empfehlen lieber eine Bestellung wo anders zu tätigen, da hilft Ihnen auch nicht ihre Werbung in den Anglerzeitschriften (Schaufenster/Produktvorstellung).
Kunden sollte man mit respekt behandeln und nicht mit unverschämten Antworten.

HINWEIS: Dies ist meine persönliche Efahrung und Meinung!!!!!


----------



## Khaane (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich hatte dort auch 3 Spulen von Sufix Schnur bestellt und war mit der Lieferung zufrieden - Aber irgendwas läuft bei MBfishing schief wenn hier soviele Beschwerden eintrudeln.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @Schleienstefan: Die Kopflampen sind gestern in Leipzig angekommen und  gehen morgen raus.




Bla Bla Bla...

Das wurde mir schon vor Wochen versprochen, da sollten sie auch am nächsten Tag kommen und dann direkt verschickt werden...

Was ich hier schreibe sind keine Unterstellungen sondern meine Erfahrungen mit dem "Shop". Und die sind genau wie oben beschrieben und auch hier vielfach nachzulesen: Wenn alles klappt hat man Glück und es ging bei meinen ersten Bestellungen schnell und ohne Probleme. Aber wehe man hat eine Reklamation, dann scheint man hier wirklich ein Problem zu haben.

Askari hat keinen guten Ruf, aber die Abwicklung von Reklamationen ist dort um ein vielfaches besser (obwohl auch schon nicht gut).


----------



## micbrtls (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@SchleienStefan: Wie schon geschrieben: Die Kopflampen sollten schon bei der vorletzten Lieferung mit raus gegangen sein. Warum und weshalb diese nicht mit ausgeliefert wurden, weiß ich leider nicht! Dafür habe ich reichlich Battarien bekommen, die ich nicht bestellt hatte.

PS: Ich habe dir geschrieben, das ich momentan keine Kopflampen im Shop habe, hast du das jedenfalls nachgeschaut?? Wenn nein, mache es bitte! Da sind keine und da waren in den letzten Monaten auch keine. Die werden erst in den nächsten Tagen wieder eingestellt.

Und ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, das du hier was falsches sagst, ich hatte lediglich geschrieben, wieso es mit der Lieferung in diesem Fall länger gedauert hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

@Steppes: Was für ein defekter Jerk war es denn?? Wenn das Foto noch da ist, bitte um Zusendung! 

Ach ja, mein EBAY-Account wurde mit ungefähr 98-99 % positven Bewertungen geschlossen! Mitsamt dem ganzen Mist und bescheuerten Kunden, die zu blöde waren, 

- Eine Überweisung doppelt zu tätigen. die melden sich nicht und bewerten mich dann ohne Rückmeldung negativ bewerten.
- Die ohne Betreff gezahlt hatten und ich somit auch die Zahlung nicht zuordnen konnte
- Die als Druckmittel erst negativ bewerten und dann trotzt Zusage und Rückerstattung von 50% des Kaufpreises die negative Bewertung nicht zurück nehmen! 
- Oder besser noch: Kunden schicken mir eine Paketnummer, bei der ich gar nicht als Empfänger eingetragen bin und ich trotzdem die Ware zurück erhalten haben soll. Ohne solche Kunden wäre ich bei weit über 99% positiven Bewertungen gewesen!
- Ein anderer Kunde der sich erst gar nicht entscheiden konnte, ob oder welche Ware er bekommen hatte.
- Kunden, die einen negativ Bewerten, weil die nur das bekommen haben, das die auch ersteigert haben.
- Oder jemand, der von mir einen unversichterten Versand fordert und ich dann für den Verlust der Sendung haftbar bin. Und das obwohl ich nur den versicherten Versand angeboten habe.

Stimmt, wer solche Kunden hat, ist auch wirklich für die Sperrung bei EBAY selber verantwortlich! Wer will sollte sich auch die Seiten vorher anschauen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Und ich habe nur geschrieben das es unter aller Sau ist wenn man monatelang keine Info bekommt und auf Nachfrage jedes Mal vertröstet wird das es jetzt ja in wenigen Tagen nachgeliefert wird... Und dann wieder nichts kommt...

Bin mal gespannt ob diesmal was kommt. Wenn ja stellt sich die Frage ob man unbedingt hier öffentlich posten muss damit man mal eine Nachlieferung bekommt, oder ob das nur Zufall ist das die Kopflampen zeitgleich mit dem Posting hier dann doch verfügbar sind...

Ist aber bestimmt nur ein komischer Zufall, oder? |kopfkrat

Ob Du jetzt aktuell Kopflampen im Shop hast interessiert mich eigentlich garnicht. Wenn Du absehen kannst das Du Ware nicht liefern kannst wäre es einfach das zu sagen und den Betrag bei der Lieferung wieder beizulegen. Klappt bei anderen Versendern problemlos und vermeidet solche Probleme im Ansatz.


----------



## steppes (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Meine Bestellung wurde damals über ebay (bei Michael) getätigt.

Hier kurz zum Ablauf:
- Bestellt und am gleichen Tag bezahlt
- 3 tage später eine Zahlugserrinerung erhalten#c
- 5 tage später Angefragt wegen der Lieferung / Antwort Ware ist raus
- 8 tage später Ware erhalten (Freilaufrolle/Jerks/Wobbler)
- Ware im beisein eines Bekannten ausgepackt und (oh wunder) aus dem Jerk tröpfelt Wasser an der hinteren Öse und die Sprengringe sind bereits angerostet #d
- Ware Reklamiert mit Bild, aber selbst nach der 3ten Anfrage keine Reaktion des Herrn Bartel #q

So und hiermit ist die Sache auch für mich erledigt. Werde nicht näher auf dieses Thema eingehen. 

Einen Ruf den man mal zerstört hat kann man nicht mehr herstellen, niemand wird einem Verkäufer wieder sein Vertrauen geben der seine Kunden schlecht betreut oder nicht auf Probleme reagiert.

Fehler können jedem passieren aber als Verkäufer sollte man seine Fehler eingestehen und diese ohne viel Text zur Zufriedenheit seines Kunden lösen.|rolleyes

So, ich geh jetzt lieber angeln als mich unnötig aufzuregen, Petri Heil


----------



## micbrtls (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Steppes: Umkehrschluss: Ich hatte wohl einen Jerk versendet, den ich getestet hatte. Dieser ist leider wieder in den Verkauf geraten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @Steppes: Umkehrschluss: Ich hatte wohl einen Jerk versendet, den ich getestet hatte. Dieser ist leider wieder in den Verkauf geraten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
???
Ich lese ja hier immer brav mit und amüsiere mich köstlich, aber so was hanebüchnes hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
#c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @Steppes: Umkehrschluss: Ich hatte wohl einen Jerk versendet, den ich getestet hatte. Dieser ist leider wieder in den Verkauf geraten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ah ja, das ist dann die Begründung das man nicht im Stande ist mit den Kunden zu kommunizieren. Aber ich wollte doch eigentlich hier nix schreiben (habe schon lange mit dem Thema und dem Laden abgeschlossen).


----------



## olaf70 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich bin seit über 13 Jahren im Handwerk selbstständig. Keine Frage, in jedem Unternehmen läuft ab und zu mal was schief, seien es Lieferschwierigkeiten oder Krankheit,und ich bin bestimmt nicht um eine Ausrede verlegen.
Aber die Begründung habe ich mir in mein kleines schwarzes Buch der geilsten Ausreden notiert.


----------



## Gabczek (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Meine Erfahrung:

Durchweg positiv!

Mehrere Bestellungen von diversen Gummi´s in großen Stückzahlen, super schnelle Lieferung, Ware absolut neu, unbeschädigt und gut verpackt.

Auch Jigköpfe usw. super verpackt und gut beschriftet.
Und die Preise sind mehr als fair!
Ich werde wieder bei mbfishing bestellen!


----------



## QWERTZ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich habe in seinem Onlineshop bestellt und kann mich nicht beschweren! Sehr netter Kontakt per Email und schnelle Antworten.

Ware wie beschrieben und zügig versendet! #6

Zudem gab es nur bei Ihm die Flash-J einzeln zu kaufen! 
Wollte nicht gleich 50€ ausgeben um die Dinger zu testen. 
Und zwei Größen und zwei Farben braucht man ja schon...
Fand ich total praktisch!

Also, von mir ein dickes Lob für die reibungslose Abwicklung!
Werde sicher wieder bestellen... 

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Die Flash-Jsind sehr schöne Köder. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Seb221 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,
Ich hab mir bei mb-fishing.de auch mal ein paar sachen bestellt und muss sagen sehr schnelle lieferung!
Zur Ware kann ich nur sagen es entspricht alles der beschreibung und ist gute qualität.

fazit: Sehr netter kontakt und gute ware!
mfg


----------



## Zmann (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich bin zufrieden,vorallem ging es zügig über die Bühne,weiter so!


----------



## angelpfeife (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wow, wo auf einmal die ganzen positiven Post herkommen.... komisch, dass erstmal monatelang Ruhe ist und nach einem einzigen negativen Post sich plötzlich nur "zufriedene Besteller" auf den Plan gerufen fühlen.....


Da könnte man ja fast meinen die 3 wären...|rolleyes  - Ne, das kann ich jetzt nicht bringen


----------



## mazie1968 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

interessant hier zu schmöckern!

Meine Erfahrungen mit mbfisching waren bestens.
Habe bereits ein paar mal in dem shop bestellt und hat alles super funktioniert - und das sogar nach Österreich.

LG mazie1968


----------



## Duke Nukem (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich bin erstaunt wie leicht manche Kunden zu beeindrucken sind. Anscheinend reicht es bei vielen schon aus, wenn die bestellte und i.d.R. per Vorkasse bezahlte Ware, zeitnah eintrifft, was ja eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte.

  Ob ein Händler was taugt man erst wenn die Auftragsabwicklung nicht den geraden Weg geht, z.B. wenn:
  - die Ware gerade nicht lieferbar ist
  - die erhaltene Ware defekt ist
  - die falsche Ware geliefert wurde
  - die Ware auf dem Versandweg verloren gegangen oder beschädigt wurde
  - die Ware unter Bezug auf das Widerrufsrechts zurückgeschickt wurde.
  u.s.w.

  Dass ein Händler 98 von 100 Bestellungen zur Zufriedenheit abgewickelt ist nichts Besonderes, sondern die Untergrenze für eBay-Powerseller (zumindest bis vor ein paar Jahren).


  Noch was: Die hohe Qualität der gelieferten Ware, dem Verkäufer positiv anzurechnen macht m.E. keinen Sinn, da er dafür nicht verantwortlich ist. Genauso wenig kann er etwas dafür wenn der gelieferte Kescher beim ersten Einsatz durchbricht.


  Andreas


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wow, wo auf einmal die ganzen positiven Post herkommen.... komisch, dass erstmal monatelang Ruhe ist und nach einem einzigen negativen Post sich plötzlich nur "zufriedene Besteller" auf den Plan gerufen fühlen.....



Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt ....


----------



## Crocodildundee (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht ...Ware kam wie geordert, alles wunderbar.
habe dehalb jetzt wieder was bestellt, und am So gleich per PayPal bezahlt, denke wird wieder 5-6 Tage dauern_


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wie leicht manche Kunden zu beeindrucken sind. Anscheinend reicht es bei vielen schon aus, wenn die bestellte und i.d.R. per Vorkasse bezahlte Ware, zeitnah eintrifft, was ja eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte.
> 
> Ob ein Händler was taugt man erst wenn die Auftragsabwicklung nicht den geraden Weg geht, z.B. wenn:
> - die Ware gerade nicht lieferbar ist
> ...




Schön das es einer begreift... Ich habe ja geschrieben das ich vorher auch Bestellungen hatte bei denen alles geklappt hat. Aber die Qualität eines Shops erkennt man nicht wenn alle 5 bestellten Artikel in einer Lieferung drin sind die nach einer Woche kommt...

Der Umgang mit Reklamationen ist hier scheinbar das Problem, wenn man den Thread liest sieht man das es scheinbar sehr häufig eben wirklich zum Problem wird wenn nicht alles klappt. Da wo andere Händler schnelle kundenfreundliche Lösungen suchen ist man hier gefühlt "der letzte Depp", es kommt einfach keinerlei Reaktion, und wenn doch Versprechungen kommen werden sie wiederholt mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen nicht eingehalten.

Fehler passieren immer und überall, aber der Umgang mit diesen Fehlern ist sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## micbrtls (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Da es hier 2-3 Leut´s gibt, die jeglicher meiner Aussagen bezweifeln:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Was willst du damit zeigen? So ein "Schreiben" kann jeder in 2min tippen (was jetzt nicht heißen soll das ich diehttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authentizität Authentizität anzweifle). Der einzige Weg ist und bleibt das du deinen Kundenservice auf möglichst hohem Niveau hälst bzw. dorthin bringst. Dann gibt es auch keine negativen Stimmen mehr.
Gibt einige Händler von denen hat man noch nie was Negatives gehört, irgendwas machen die ja scheinbar anders.


----------



## Gemini (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Im Falle der Kopflampen ein typisches Problem mit dem sich fast alle rumschlagen, die Direktimport machen. 

Wenn man damit ein wenig Erfahrung hat sollte man aber auch so ehrlich zu sich selbst und vor allem dem Kunden sein dies zu erkennen und entsprechend zu handeln.

Ich hätte den Käufer informiert dass es Probleme gibt und die nicht lieferbaren Positionen rückabgewickelt, nach Wareneingang Info-Mail an die Kunden dass Ware wieder ab Lager verfügbar ist.

Macht natürlich keinen Spass und ist mit Arbeit verbunden aber immer noch besser als dauernd zu vertrösten und hoffen dass der 7.000 Flugmeilen entfernte Hersteller endlich in die Gänge kommt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Da es hier 2-3 Leut´s gibt, die jeglicher meiner Aussagen bezweifeln:



Nur mal so zum Verständnis...

Wieso kann man bei dir etwas kaufen, was du gar nicht hast?


----------



## micbrtls (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hatte ca. 30 von den Teilen im Lager. Diese sind komplett an einen Händler rausgegangen. Dann wollte ich die im Shop rausnehmen, ging aber nicht. Hatte den Text für den Shop in Word erstellt und mein Programm kopiert. Das hat´s wohl nicht verkraftet. Auch konnte ich die Stückzahl nicht verändern.Mein Programmierer, der die Seite gemacht hat, war leider für 2 Wochen nicht zu erreichen. Dann kam besagte Bestellung rein. 

Da ich öfters Ware aus China bekomme, hatte ich gleich welche nachgeordert. Diese kamen zwar kurzfristig auch beim Spediteur an, der schickte aber dann im September die Batterien raus. Einen Tag vor Ankunft (Ich dachte die Lampen wären auch dabei) bekam ich die Nachfrage. Also sagte ich im guten Glauben, das die Kopflampen kurzfristig bei mir im Lager eintreffen werden. War leider nicht so.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Mein Programmierer, der die Seite gemacht hat, war leider für 2 Wochen nicht zu erreichen.



Bei dir läuft es aber oft ganz schön unglücklich.


----------



## Bobster (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Als unbeteiligter muß ich feststelln das sich Herr Micbrtls
der Kritik in der Öffentlichkeit stellt.

Andere Partner des Forums wickeln diese 
"Customer-Relations" außerhalb des Forums ab.

Zumindest dafür, aus meiner Sicht eine
9.00 oder 9.5 für die "Haltung" :q


----------



## bernie (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Bobster:
Du gehst aber jetzt - verständlicherweise - nur vom ÖFFENTLICHEN "Geschreibsel" aus... in den Mail´s sieht es da schon anders aus...

Da wird Kritik oder selbst nur eine Anfrage schon als "Majestätsbeleidigung" gewertet und auch entsprechend geahndet 

Ich musste ja (leider) in meinen Postings zum Batterie-Thema die zitierten Mail´s wieder rausnehmen, sonst wäre hier manchem der Unterkiefer runtergeklappt 

PS eigentlich wollte ich mich nie mehr hier äussern, aber ich konnte mich nun einfach nicht mehr zurück halten....


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> @Bobster:
> Du gehst aber jetzt - verständlicherweise - nur vom ÖFFENTLICHEN "Geschreibsel" aus... in den Mail´s sieht es da schon anders aus...
> 
> Da wird Kritik oder selbst nur eine Anfrage schon als "Majestätsbeleidigung" gewertet und auch entsprechend geahndet
> ...


 
Die "Nettikette" Dir gegenüber verpflichtet mich, mich nur auf die Aussagen hier im AB (öffentl. Geschreibsel) zu beziehen.
Über alles andere kann ich nichts sagen und zitiere
für mich selber den Dieter Nuhr


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

so, hab jetzt auch mal was bei "MB" bestellt, und bin gespannt.......|rolleyes

werde berichten, so oder so


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Ich hatte ca. 30 von den Teilen im Lager. Diese sind komplett an einen Händler rausgegangen. Dann wollte ich die im Shop rausnehmen, ging aber nicht. Hatte den Text für den Shop in Word erstellt und mein Programm kopiert. Das hat´s wohl nicht verkraftet. Auch konnte ich die Stückzahl nicht verändern.Mein Programmierer, der die Seite gemacht hat, war leider für 2 Wochen nicht zu erreichen.


 
Das ist doch nur noch Slapstick, oder...???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Kohlmeise
Ich fürchte das stimmt und dadurch wird es nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## bernie (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die "Nettikette" Dir gegenüber verpflichtet mich, mich nur auf die Aussagen hier im AB (öffentl. Geschreibsel) zu beziehen.



Moin Bobster,

diese Handlungsweise ist sehr löblich!!!

Du hast grade mein zerstörtes Weltbild gerettet, weil es wahrhaftig DOCH NOCH Menschen gibt, die das Wort "Nettikette"  und - vor allem - seine Bedeutung kennen 

@Kohlmeise:
häng hier nicht rum, sondern kümmer Dich lieber um den Wobblerbau, damit ich was zum gucken habe  
Und von wegen Slapstick...... ich hab hier noch einige Mails auf Lager, da ist das obige noch harmlos dagegen.... eines kann man ihm nicht absprechen: PHANTASIE


----------



## El Hombre (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo 

ich habe in den vergangenen Wochen zweimal bei MBFishing im Online - Shop bestellt. 
Jeweils eine größere Menge Aido u. Stint Gummifische. 
Hat alles gut geklappt, Ware war immer innerhalb von fünf Tagen bei mir. Lediglich der Hermes - Versand war nicht der schnellste, aber dafür kann MBFishing ja nichts.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also "dürfen" hier nur noch negative Erfahrungen gepostet werden!?!?

oder warum wird 'El Hombre' direkt so angegangen?

Frage für die Zukunft:
ich hab meine erste Bestellung noch laufen - wenn diese störungsfrei ankommt, darf ich dies gemäß Reaktion von Herrn Obelt hier nicht posten, richtig?#d#d#d#d#d#d​


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> …. warum wird 'El Hombre' direkt so angegangen?...


 
  In dem Forum, in dem ich mich hauptsächlich aufhalte, werden Accounts, die mit dem ersten Beitrag einen fragwürdigen Verkäufer loben, gekickt.

  Mich würde interessieren warum Du dort noch bestellt hast, nachdem Du diesen Thread gelesen hattest. Angenommen die Abwicklung läuft glatt, wovon auszugehen ist, kannst Du daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen?


  Andreas


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren warum Du dort noch bestellt hast, nachdem Du diesen Thread gelesen hattest. Angenommen die Abwicklung läuft glatt, wovon auszugehen ist, kannst Du daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen?



Ich bestelle nicht irgendwo, um Schlüsse zu ziehen, sondern um Ware zu erhalten, die ich gerne hätte.


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Die Frage ist doch

   ...warum gerade dort? 



  Andreas


----------



## Hades13 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Die Frage ist warum nicht dort, wenn es durch den Trööt hier eine gewisse Erfolgsgarantie gibt 

Vllt. sollte dem ganzem nun auch mal die Chance gegeben werden sich zu verbessern.
Es ist ja bekanntlich nie zu spät.

Gruß


----------



## El Hombre (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> In dem Forum, in dem ich mich hauptsächlich aufhalte, werden Accounts, die mit dem ersten Beitrag einen fragwürdigen Verkäufer loben, gekickt.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren warum Du dort noch bestellt hast, nachdem Du diesen Thread gelesen hattest. Angenommen die Abwicklung läuft glatt, wovon auszugehen ist, kannst Du daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen?
> 
> ...


 
Dann bin ich ja mal froh das ich hier im Forum bin. Zugegeben ist mein erster Beitrag, aber i. d. R. lese ich nur bestimmte Threads weil mich der Rest nicht wirklich interessiert. 

Über den MB Thread bin ich nur zufällig gestolpert und wollte mal meine positiven Erfahrungen in den Erfahrungsbericht stellen. 
Aber ich bin ja erst seit ca. 4 Jahren angemeldet nur um auf den passenden Moment zu warten um für MB Fishing zu voten.
Nichts für ungut Duke Nukem, aber 62 Beiträge sind auch nicht wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Hades13 schrieb:


> Vllt. sollte dem ganzem nun auch mal die Chance gegeben werden sich zu verbessern.
> Es ist ja bekanntlich nie zu spät.



Na ja, er hatte jetzt schon über zwei Jahre um sich zu verbessern ...


----------



## Hades13 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na ja, er hatte jetzt schon über zwei Jahre um sich zu verbessern ...



Ja und dürfte nun mitbekommen haben worum es den Leuten geht und kann nachbessern, wenn er die Chance nun nicht nutzt, ist er selbst Schuld.
Ich bin ja auch nur der Meinung, das niemanden geholfen ist darauf rum zu hacken nur um seinem Ärger Luft zumachen, es ist einfach kontraproduktiv, besser ist es Vorschläge zur Verbesserung zu bringen, und ja ich habe auch diese hier gesehen.
Es wird nur sicher einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nehmen dieses alle umzusetzen und Vergangenes zur Zufriedenheit aller zu lösen.

Man kann hier eben nur schauen was die Zeit bringt, und dann daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen, die dann jedoch mit alle Konsequenz.

Gruß Hades13


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auch schon seit einigen Tagen auf ein Paket mit Aido's, auf Nachfrage per E-Mail kommt garnix zurück.



auch wenn´s für den ein- oder anderen ein Raichspartytag ist (man muss auch gönnen können ): muss mich Matze anschliessen

am 26.10. wurde mir noch mitgeteilt, dass meine Bestellung an diesem Tag mit Hermes verschickt würde - bis gestern (also acht Tage später) immer noch nichts angekommen

habe mal nach einer Sendungsverfolgungsnummer gefragt (hatte ich auch schon bei Bestellaufgabe getan) - bekommt man keine Antwort drauf

lieber MB: hast Deine Chance bekommen - und leider nicht viel draus gemacht......freue mich schon auf die Ausrede(n)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe dort letzte Woche auch bestellt und die Sachen innerhalb von 4 Tagen da. 
Würde einfach anrufen und nachfragen.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du dieses Posting gelesen??
> 
> Würdest Du nach den bisherigen Lügenmärchen dem Verkäufer noch ein Wort glauben????  Wohl kaum!



Gut, habe es gelesen, aber ich hatte keine Problem. 
Bei 2 GF waren die Schwänze ab, Email mit Bild gesendet und die neuen GF sollen auf dem Weg sein. Kann daher nichts negatives sagen. 
Nur, das ich bis jetzt auf meine Aido noch keinen Biss hatte |kopfkrat

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Heute bestellt! Bezahlt per Überweisung! Ware soll heute raus gehen!!
Michael hat mich sogar vorhin angerufen und ich hab ein bissel mit ihm gequatscht, da er auch gebürtig aus Nordhorn kommt!!
Erste mal bestellt und wenn die Ware morgen oder übermorgen kommt, kann ich nur sagen: Daumen hoch!!

Mich hat in der Vergangenheit noch kein Shop angerufen und mich gefragt, ob ich weiss wie ich die Gummis angeln muss!
So viel mal dazu!!

PS: Besten Dank Michael!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Gut, habe es gelesen, aber ich hatte keine Problem.






Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Bei 2 GF waren die Schwänze ab




Na wenn sowas unter *"Kein Problem"* zu verstehen is |rolleyes

Sollte beim Verpacken doch wohl auffallen das meine Ware die ich grade an einen Kunden versenden will nicht in Ordnung is... 

Naja ....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Kann ich nichts zu sagen!!!

Ruf Ihn doch einfach an und frag ihn!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum ruft er denn dann nicht die Leute an, die (...) auf bereits im voraus *BEZAHLTE* Ware warten???






​


----------



## Buxte (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mehr Infos seiner Seits wären aufjedenfall angebracht( Sendungsnr.,etc.)
Habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, hatte sich das Bein verdreht und war damit arbeitsunfähig,aber heute gehen alle Sendungen raus und sollten bis Sa. da sein.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na wenn sowas unter *"Kein Problem"* zu verstehen is |rolleyes
> 
> Sollte beim Verpacken doch wohl auffallen das meine Ware die ich grade an einen Kunden versenden will nicht in Ordnung is...
> 
> ...



Das Risiko nehme ich in Kauf, sonst muss ich zu meinem Dealer um die Ecke fahren, dann passiert mir das nicht!!!! 
Zweitens bezahle ich nur per PayPal, falls es wirklich Probs gibt, kann ich das Geld immer noch sperren lassen!


----------



## Buxte (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Die Gummis sind übrigens sehr fängig#h


----------



## stefclud2000 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich kann auch nicht meckern. Ware bezahlt und nach wenigen Tagen war die Ware da. Es fehlte zwar was, aber nach kurzem Rückruf wurde die Sache geklärt und der Rest war auch innerhalb weniger Tage da. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier manche so abgehen? Schonmal in anderen Shops bestellt? Da erhält man nach Monaten nichts und die melden sich gar nicht. Habe das Gefühl, dass hier jemand dem Micha den Erfolg nicht gönnt.......


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Buxte schrieb:


> Mehr Infos seiner Seits wären aufjedenfall angebracht( Sendungsnr.,etc.)
> Habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, hatte sich das Bein verdreht und war damit arbeitsunfähig,aber heute gehen alle Sendungen raus und sollten bis Sa. da sein.



wäre schön, wenn MB das auch bestätigen würde...(und mir die entsprechende Sendungsnummer zumailt)​...ist er in seinem Folgebeitrag aber mit keiner Silbe drauf eingegangen |kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Schonmal in anderen Shops bestellt?



oh, ja...!


AngelCenter Kassel (Ware nach 1/2 Woche da)
House of Brunner (Ware nach 7 Tagen da)
Spinner&Co (Ware nach 2! Tagen da)
noch Fragen?


Gut, bei mir ist die Bestellung bei MB noch nicht so lange her, aber wenn ich zugesagt bekomme, die Ware geht dannunddann raus, und danach hört man einfach _nichts _mehr (keine Antwort auf Mails&PNs), dann hört man die Nachtigall leise trapsen...


----------



## Buxte (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich bestelle hauptsächlich Gufis+Zubehör, wenn ich das  schnell benötige bestelle ich nicht bei Mb-fishing. Da gibt es denn andere wie camotackle oder angel-technik, die liefern teilweise in unter 20std. für ein Euro mehr Versand.

Die Stinte(0,89€-0,96€) die es bei Mb-fishing zu kaufen gibt, sind gleichen wie die von Jörg Strehlow(0,99€ nur im 5erPaket4,95€) und die Kaulis von Spro(leider kein Preis, aber noch teurer).
Hinzu kommt das bei Mb die Farbauswahl wesentlich größer ist und es welche mit Holofolie und Rassel gibt.
Meine Kumpels und ich fischen die Stinte seit ca. 1,5 Monaten und sind sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität und den Fängen#6
Meine Freundin fischt gerne die Aidos(welche es nirgens sonst gibt) und kann auch beachtliche Fänge verzeichnen.

Fazit: Wenn ich nicht dringend auf die Köder oder Jigs angewiesen bin, bestelle ich gerne mal bei Mb, sonst gibt es aber auch verlässliche alternativen.
Schade das das alles nicht reibungslos, so wie es sein könnte, mit Mb-fishing klappt.
Ansonsten hat er für mich eine schöne Auswahl, Preis und Qualität stimmt ebenfalls


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Buxte schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, hatte sich das Bein verdreht und war damit arbeitsunfähig,aber heute gehen alle Sendungen raus und sollten bis Sa. da sein.



ein Satz mit x


----------



## Homer J (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Öhm, wo sind eigentlich die Postings von Martin Obelt hin? Gelöscht, verschollen oder bin ich hier im falschen Threat gelandet? ;+;+


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

schätze mal: ersteres


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Buxte schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, hatte sich das Bein verdreht und war damit arbeitsunfähig,aber heute gehen alle Sendungen raus und sollten bis Sa. da sein.


 

Das ist so geil, das gibts gar nicht...|bigeyes
Ich lach mich noch tot mit dem mb !!!

Was kommt als nächstes?
Atombombeneinschlag im Lager?
Entführung durch Außerirdische?
Sitzstreik der Arbeiter in China?

...egal, Hauptsache, morgen is die Ware raus...

Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Knaller!
#6


----------



## Buxte (9. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also die Ware ging tatsächlich am Donnerstag raus und habe sie heute bekommen.
War alles dabei, dazu gab es noch ein paket Stinte gratis.
Nervt trotzdem das es manchmal zu lange dauert.

Also Michael strenge dich mal an


----------



## jeens1989 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Super Ware#6 War innerhalb 3 Werktage da ...
Bestellen werd ich immer wieder dort 

Gruß Jens#h


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



jeens1989 schrieb:


> Super Ware#6 War innerhalb 3 Werktage da ...
> Bestellen werd ich immer wieder dort
> 
> Gruß Jens#h



Klasse auch mal positives zu hören. #6


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

#6 hoch!!

Donnerstag bestellt!! Gestern eingetroffen!!
Besten Dank!!
Und die Gufis gefallen mir sehr sehr gut!!!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

so, heute sind meine Wobbler angekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





was soll ich sagen/schreiben...?

bestellt & bezahlt habe ich am 21.10.2010, also sage und schreibe 20 (!) Kalendertage später ist mein Päckchen angekommenper PN wurde ich übrigens von MB darum gebeten, klarzustellen, dass *ich   *die Verzögerung zu
verantworten hätte auf meinen (bereits bei Bestellaufgabe geäußerten) Wunsch hin, die   Bestellung an einen Hermes-PaketShop zu schicken (!?)​weiter:
bestellt hatte ich eine schwimmendes und einen sinkendes Exemplar, bekommen habe ich dann zwei Floater:











neee, ich hab keinen Bock auf Umtausch, wer weiß, wie lange das dann wieder dauern würde - ausserdem hat mir 
Herr MB zweimal unmissverständlich mitgeteilt, dass er keine Lieferung mehr an einen Hermes-PaketShop durchführen würde - und so kommen wir beide auch nicht mehr in´s Geschäft:@ micbrtls/MB-Fishing: darfst mein Kundenaccount bei Dir bitte löschen​Ihr MB-Fürsprecher, macht nur weiter – mich hat´s jedenfalls auf die dunkle Seite dieses Threads gezogen.

  irgendwie kommt mir der Vergleich mit der Deutschen Bahn hoch:
man  bezahlt sein Ticket im voraus - und kommt dann irgendwann irgendwie an..................


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hatte ja 2 GF, wo der Schwanz ab war.
Innerhalb von 4 Tagen waren die neuen da, sogar 3 Stück.
Finde den Service sehr gut!

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Hades13 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> Ich hatte ja 2 GF, wo der Schwanz ab war.
> Innerhalb von 4 Tagen waren die neuen da, sogar 3 Stück.
> Finde den Service sehr gut!


Service wäre unbeschädigte Ware zu bekommen, da das hier ja schon öfter vorgekommen zu seien scheint, stellt sich die Frage, wieso die Ware nicht kontrolliert wird, vor dem Versenden.

Edit: THX ToxicToolz

Gruß


----------



## Brikz83 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> so, heute sind meine Wobbler angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jürgen,
wenn ich das höre muss ich echt sagen dass ist unter aller Kanone. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt dort zu bestellen und es ist ja schön das es auch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gibt, aber wenn man sowas liest (vorallem das mit der pn find ich absolut unfassbar) muss ich sagen...sowas darf schlicht und einfach nicht sein. Wer so ein gebahren und wenn auch nur vereinzelt an den Tag legt, der kann kein Vertrauen erwarten.


----------



## micbrtls (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

was BUZZLKRACHER leider nicht schreibt (aber noch evtl. bestätigen wird) ist foldendes: Mein Paketshop hat das Paket mit einem falschen Aufkleber in Empfang genommen (Mein Fehler!) und es wurde mir nach 10 Tagen erst an mich zurück geliefert! Nicht mehr nicht weniger!

Ich hatte dir (Da ich davon ausgehen musste, das du mir nicht glaubst) noch die Telefonnummer des Shops gegeben um dich zu erkundigen! Das hast du mit Sicherheit auch gemacht.

Ich bat nur darum, dieses auch zu schreiben. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Ich habe niemals verlangt, das du daran Schlud bist oder du dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen sollst! Den fehlenden Wobbler liefere ich dir gerne kostenlos hinterher! Per BRIEF! Den falsch gelieferten kannste behalten.

Diese Verzögerung ist bedauerlich, aber leider nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen!

Hier nochmals der Ablauf:

Bestellung: 21.10.2010 
*Geldeingang: 25.10.2010*
Erster Warenversand: 26.10.2010 (falscher Aufkleber)
Rückversand durch Hermes: 04.10.2010
Erneuter Versand: 04.10.2010 (richtiger Aufkleber)
Anlieferung: 10.10.2010

Somit betrug die Lieferzeit inkl. meines Fehlers ca. 15 Tage, oder möchtest du mir die 4 Tage für die Überweisung auch noch in die Schuhe schieben?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

habe von Dir auf diverse Mails eine Sendungsverfolgungsnr. erhalten, mit der ich aber nicht viel anfangen konnte ("Sendung wurde angekündigt"/"Sendung nicht angekommen")

später kam dann die zweite Nr., von der Sendung, die dann auch ankam

telefonische Rückfrage in Deinem Hermes/Otto-Shop hat nur ergeben: "jaaa, der hat einige Pakete hier abgegeben"

telefoniert haben _wir _übrigens nie miteinander...


den Wobbler nehm´ ich natürlich gerne an, Adresse solltest Du ja noch haben


----------



## micbrtls (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Der falsche Aufkleber müsste noch unter dem richtigen Aukleber sein! Ist auch rosa angestrichen, das der falsche Aufkleber drauf ist.

Aber ich hatte doch mit jemanden telefoniert, das der Kunde tagsüber nicht zu erreichen ist und somit kein Paket angenommen werden kann. Deshalb auch die Lieferung an den Hermesshop -> Tankstelle.


----------



## steppes (13. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Ich schmeiß mich wech |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

1. Gummifische ohne Schwanz geliefert |uhoh:
2. Falschen Wobbler geliefert #d
3. Falsche Anschrift |rolleyes
4. Bei mir: Defekte/Benutzte Ware #t
5. Der Käufer, der schön im Voraus bezahlt hat, soll dem Händler hinterher telefonieren|kopfkrat

Zu 1. Kontrolle vor Versand ist bei anderen Händler Standart!
Zu 2. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Zu 3. Würde mich freuen auch mal Ware an meine Adresse zu bekommen.
Zu 4. Ist eine Schande!
Zu 5. Der Käufer kann eigentlich davon ausgehen das alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Ist echt der Hit was da abgeht und wer sich durch gratis Zugaben von einem unzuverlässigen Händler beeindrucken läßt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenns bei der nächsten Bestellung wieder Probleme gibt.

P.S. Der Spruch "und nichts weiter" allein ist schon der Hammer, noch nicht mal schuldbewustsein zeigen #d


----------



## Besorger (14. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also ich habe gerade bestellt  .und ich wurde auch direkt zurück gerufen wegen des portos der mehr als bestens für mich aussieht was genau behalte ich für mich. also ich find den servis klasse.und mein gott bissel warten auf top ködern kann man ja mal verkraften .

also ich finds positiv direkt anzurufen wenn was mit dem porto z.b ist. aber das gute is dann das ich weiter bestelle und ihr die top köder nicht habt  und nen plaudern übers hobby kann man auch mit ihm



gruß Besorger


----------



## Elfchen_19 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Besorger schrieb:


> ...  .und ich wurde auch direkt zurück gerufen wegen des portos *der mehr als bestens für mich aussieht*



Was willst Du uns damit sagen bitte ??? Worauf bezieht sich der - kann doch eigentlich nur der Shopbetreiber sein, da "das" Porto ein Neutrum, also sächlich ist?! Was hat das Aussehen des Shop-Chefs mit dem Porto zu tun - nun bin ich aber gespannt bitte.



Besorger schrieb:


> was genau behalte ich für mich.



Sollst Du gerne - viel Spaß damit/dabei. Und immer schön nachgucken, dass Du das Geheimnis auch bei Dir/für Dich behälst!



Besorger schrieb:


> also ich find den servis klasse.und mein gott bissel warten auf top ködern kann man ja mal verkraften .



Meintest Du "Service" und dann folgend im zweiten Satz, dass "ein bisschen warten auf die TOP-Köder (hier bitte zwingend die Einzahl verwenden, auch wenn`s tatsächlich mehrere sind)  noch Niemandem geschadet hat"? 

Falls Ja, habe ich den Inhalt dieses Teils Deines Beitrags insofern verstanden, falls Nein, bitte ich Dich herzlich, mir Dein Statement ggf. besser verständlich näher zu bringen, der Begriffsfehler bzw. die entsprechende -stutzigkeit liegt dann auf meiner Seite.



Besorger schrieb:


> also ich finds positiv direkt anzurufen wenn was mit dem porto z.b ist.



Aha, der Shop-Inhaber telefoniert seine Kunden also ab - muss der Zeit und Geld haben, oder ist dieser Schluss hier an dieser Stelle nicht zulässig? Allerdings machen das auch die "großen Shops", wenn doch mal etwas z.B. nicht lieferbar sein sollte und eine Alternative vor Versand angeboten werden kann/soll. Also, -> toll, wenn`s dort auch sooooo kundenfreundlich zugeht #6 - was ist denn bitte mit den drei bis sieben anderen Kunden hier im Thread, die dieses Glück bis dato (trotz schriftlich hier vorgebrachter Bitten) nicht hatten - PP wahrscheinlich, oder?!



Besorger schrieb:


> aber das gute is dann das ich weiter bestelle und ihr die top köder nicht habt



Den Smiley wertend, entgegene ich Dir: "Wenn Du wüßtest, wie ich Dir Deine TOP-Köder von Herzen gönne !" Fang`schön was damit und träum abends davon, aber pass fein auf, dass niemand Böses sie Dir während der langen und dunklen Winternächte wegzunehmen trachtet... 




Besorger schrieb:


> und nen plaudern übers hobby kann man auch mit ihm



Der absolute *OBERHAMMER* - hatte schon gedacht, dass mein Wochenende nach dem gestrigen 4:0 der Borussia in Köln und Vettel = doch noch Weltmeister und heute morgen früh (auch ohne Deine  bzw. mb-fishing.de-TOP-Köder) zwei  Hecht-, eine Zander- und drei Barschattacke(n) nahezu perfekt gewesen wäre - mit solch einem Ausbruch der Lyrik hatte ich in der Tat nicht (mehr) - schon gar nicht um diese Uhrzeit -gerechnet. 
Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber wenn Du sagen möchtest, dass "man auch mit ihm über das Hobby plaudern kann" - dann sag`s doch bitte einfach in einem Deutschen Satz, bestehend aus Subjekt, Prädikat und Objekt nebst Zeit- und Ortsangabe (so angezeigt und notwendig).

Merci und einen schönen Abend sowie eine hoffentlich kurze Wartezeit sowohl auf Deine TOP-Köder (mit oder ohne oder mit nur halbem oder 86,2 %-Porto #c, wer weiß das schon von uns) als auch auf die hoffentlich alsbald folgenden Knallerbisse und Raketenfische, die Du damit (und das gönne ich Dir wirklich) hoffentlich dem Wasser entnehmen (und ggf. auch wieder zurücksetzen) kannst .

Eddy - der gerne verstehen möchte, was er da im AB an mancher Stelle so zu lesen bekommt

P.S.: Ich werde die Tage auch mal `nen Selbstversuch bzw. ´nen Versuchsballon starten - selbstverständlich aber nur auf "Allerweltsköder" ohne Fanggarantien oder anderes "Zeugs", was den Fangerfolg der Eingeweihten nicht mindern wird, versprochen.
To be continued... :q


----------



## micbrtls (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Elfchen: Ich habe es wirklich gewagt, ihm mitzuteilen, dass er die 2,00 € Nachnahmegebühr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 spart!! Ist wirklich ein Verbrechen meinerseits!

Des weiteren hatte er mich auf Veit angesprochen, und dazu gabs noch eine kleine Gegebenheit zu erzählen.

PS: Für den Vettel  					
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habe ich mich wirklich gefreut. Vor allem, nachdem er oftmals ohne eigenes Verschulden rausgeflogen ist. Und zum Fussball (dat gibt auch wieder Ärger für mich): Freue mich über das gestrige Spiel FCB - FCN. Ausnahme: Die unschöne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rotzatacke! Aber darüber haben wir nun wirklich net gequatscht!

Und wenn du bestellst, und mir weder die Überweisungszeit von Bank zu Bank oder die Lieferzeit von Hermes übel nimmst, gehörst du zu den ca. 99,5 % zufriedenen Kunden.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich werde die Tage auch mal `nen Selbstversuch bzw. ´nen Versuchsballon starten...



tu das!!!

wenn Du mal in allen Facetten erleben willst, was _Hermes _so alles verbocken kann (z.B. liefern die falsche Artikel oder lassen Pakete wieder zurückgehen, ohne dass der Versender das geringste dafür kann) - sehr unterhaltsam #6

bin schon drauf gespannt, was der Hermes. Götterbote und Schutzgott des Verkehrs, (...) der Kaufleute (...) auch der Gott (...) der Redekunst (...) und der Magie)* bei Dir so alles "vergöttert"...


*auszugsweise aus Wikipedia


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> wenn Du mal in allen Facetten erleben willst, was _Hermes _so alles verbocken kann (z.B. liefern die falsche Artikel oder lassen Pakete wieder zurückgehen, ohne dass der Versender das geringste dafür kann) - sehr unterhaltsam #6
> 
> bin schon drauf gespannt, was der Hermes. Götterbote und Schutzgott des Verkehrs, (...) der Kaufleute (...) auch der Gott (...) der Redekunst (...) und der Magie)* bei Dir so alles "vergöttert"...
> 
> ...



Als Versender kann ich dir beruhigt sagen, dass auch die anderen deutschen Dienstleister so ihre Leichen im Keller liegen haben. Die sind ganz gewiss nicht viel anders


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Wolke: die Ironie meines Beitrages ist wohl nicht so ganz rübergekommen?

(peinlich #t)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> @Wolke: die Ironie meines Beitrages ist wohl nicht so ganz rübergekommen?
> 
> (peinlich #t)



Doch! Jetzt schon :q

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum Hermes falsche Artikel liefern soll


----------



## micbrtls (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nur mal so als ganz kleiner Vergleich: In einem anderem Forum fragt einer nach, der über 8 Tage von der Gummitanke keine Antwort bekommen hat. Ohne Hähme oder sonstiges.

Wenn ich mir so viel Zeit lassen würde, dann gabs wohl reichlich Ärger. Zeigt mir, das einige mit zweierlei Maß messen. Bei mir wird schon innerhalb von 30 Stunden mit dem Mekkern angefangen.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig...

http://www.gummitanke.de/

Da steht, warum keine Antwort kommt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Nur mal so als ganz kleiner Vergleich: In einem anderem Forum fragt einer nach, der über 8 Tage von der Gummitanke keine Antwort bekommen hat. Ohne Hähme oder sonstiges.
> 
> Wenn ich mir so viel Zeit lassen würde, dann gabs wohl reichlich Ärger. Zeigt mir, das einige mit zweierlei Maß messen. Bei mir wird schon innerhalb von 30 Stunden mit dem Mekkern angefangen.


Du musst korrekt machen mit den Leuten.


----------



## micbrtls (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Es ging nicht um den Grund, sondern nur um die Tatsache, das bei mir sofort draufgehauen wird wärend anderen (In diesem Fall Gummitanke) erheblich mehr Zeit gegeben wird. Dort hat der gute Kunde 8 Tage gewartet, bevor er sich äußerte. Ich kann ja schon froh sein, wenn mir 24 Stunden gegeben wird.

Was mich auch wundert ist folgendes: Da bekommt jemand ein Paket mit zwei defekten Gummis in einer Dreierpackung. Da es sich um relativ dunkle Gummis in einer dunklen Verpackung handelt, kann es vorkommen. Der Kunde bekommt sofort drei Stück hinterher geliefert und freut sich. 

Wenn eine andere Firma genau so schnell nachliefert, wird das als Klasse-Service gelobt!

Dafür gibts von einem anderen, der sich jetzt mehrfach wegen einem  Vorfall aus 2006 oder 2007 geäußert hat und mir keinerlei Möglichkeit gibt,  das nachzuvollziehen oder gar den Kaufpreis zurück zu erstatten (hatte ich angeboten), noch  Sticheleien.

Und die Leute, die sich hier dann lauthals über meine lange Bearbeitungszeit von nicht ganz zwei Tagen beschweren, lassen sich für Ihre Antwort selber noch mehr Zeit. Wenn die also deren eigene Maßstäbe an sich selber setzten würden.... Das erklärt dann aber auch, warum sich keiner in der entsprechenden Filiale an seinen "angeblichen" Anruf erinnern kann.

Das Ableben von Thomas Kubiak ist äußest bedauerlich und drüber freuen kann ich mich definitv nicht darüber!

@ Chrizzi: Ich habe irgenwie den Eindruck, das selbst mein Todestag in Frage gestellt werden würde. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mein Knie verdreht und konnte kaum laufen, selbst das wurde mir verübelt!

@Rheinbarbe: Das versuche ich ja. Blos anderen wird anscheinend  erheblich mehr Spielraum geboten wie mir. Ein befreundeter Händler  brauchte letzten drigend Ware, weil seine Kunden teilweise schon ca. 2  Wochen gewartet haben. Reaktion der Kunden hier im AB: NIX!

Ich darf mir das NICHT erlauben, weil es sonst gleich wieder Kritik und böse Statements hagelt. Weder die 8 Tage von der Gummitanke geschweige die zwei Wochen von dem anderen Händler!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> ...Bei mir wird schon innerhalb von 30 Stunden mit dem Mekkern angefangen.



und _mich _meckerst Du gerade per PN an, weil ich nicht innerhalb von drei Stunden auf Deine PN anworte...|bigeyes

weiß gar nicht, was Du meinst, mir ggü. noch für Ansprüche stellen zu können?

lass mal den versprochenen "Entschuldigungswobbler" rüberwachsen, und dann schau´n wir weiter..............

und bis dahin und darüberhinaus lass mich in Ruh!


----------



## micbrtls (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ach, die Mail von letzter Woche ist nicht angekommen und auf die PN antworteste erst, wenn ich öffentlich frage?? 

Dein eigener Anspruch scheint doch etwas höher zu sein, als du den selber bietest! Und warum soll ich dich in Ruh lassen, wenn du selber hähmisch nachlegst? Oder kannste nur austeilen? Versteh ich doch, ist so herrlich einfach!

Es kann sich übrigens keiner an deinen Anruf im Hermesshop erinnern! Komisch!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo, ich möchte Dir bitte antworten:



micbrtls schrieb:


> @Elfchen: Ich habe es wirklich gewagt, ihm mitzuteilen, dass er die 2,00 € Nachnahmegebühr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, habe ich das mit meiner Nachfrage/Kommentierung irgendwo auch nur angedeutet - ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde es toll, wenn mir als Kunde eine Möglichkeit zum Sparen aufgezeigt wird - ehrlich! Allerdings vermochte ich gestern Abend diesen relativ einfachen Umstand dem in Rede stehenden Beitrag so nicht zu entnehmen.

Oder bist Du (mittlerweile) schon so waidwund, dass Du selbst ein kleines Lob nicht mehr zu erkennen vermagst ??? Dann rate ich Dir dringend an, den Entschluss zur "Selbständigkeit" nochmals intensiv zu prüfen. 

Es heißt "Locker bleiben" - egal wer oder was auch an einem "herumnagt" - denn die verehrte Kundschaft hat (fast) immer Recht #6. Dieses Prinzip hat sich in vielen Ländern dieser Welt zurecht durchgesetzt und greift mittlerweile auch in der ehem. Servicewüste Deutschland erfreulich um sich.



micbrtls schrieb:


> Des weiteren hatte er mich auf Veit angesprochen, und dazu gabs noch eine kleine Gegebenheit zu erzählen.



Klasse, wenn man sich austauschen kann :m - der Umstand stört mich auch nicht - wieder mal : Ganz im Gegenteil ! Als kommunikativ nicht unbegabter Mitmensch (kurz: geborener und praktizierender Rheinländer ) freut es mich sehr, wenn sich Menschen unterhalten - nur so geht`s. Meine Kritik trifft ja auch nicht Dich, sondern galt eher dem Beitragsersteller, dass dieser sich bitte klarer (z.B. unter beständiger Verwendung einfachster grammatikalischer Regeln) ausdrücken 
möge.

... (Zum Sport gibt`s hier nix zu sagen, da OFF TOPIC) 



micbrtls schrieb:


> Und wenn du bestellst, und mir weder die Überweisungszeit von Bank zu Bank oder die Lieferzeit von Hermes übel nimmst, gehörst du zu den ca. 99,5 % zufriedenen Kunden.



Ich nehm erst einmal Niemandem etwas übel - dann hätte ich aber viel zu tun... . Wir werden ja sehen, wie es läuft, wenn`s laufen soll und "drauf ankommt". Den Vergleich mit ähnlichen Shops brauchst Du ja gem. Deiner gesunden Selbsteinschätzung nicht zu scheuen - genau da will ich gerne meine Messlatte anlegen.

Meine letzte Online-Bestellung vor knapp 14 Tagen in einem rel. kleinen Shop war eine Angebotsrolle von Shimano - Sonntagabend gegen 22.30 Uhr bestellt, Donnerstagmorgen per DHL bei mir @ home - Klasse!! Ggf. hat ja da "zufällig" der Zahlungsweg zwischen der Sparkasse und einer Bank allerbest funktioniert und auch DHL hatte ein Einsehen, dass ich der Rolle dringend noch vor dem WE bedurfte. Oder hat der Shopbesitzer "einfach alles gegeben", um seinen (neuen) Kunden zufrieden zu stellen #c#h:q?!

HERMES bekommt  gegenüber GLS und DHL von mir lediglich einen Tag Zuschlag, mehr nicht! So die Menschen bei HERMES nicht wollen, wie Du willst, orientiere Dich um und such`Dir andere Dienstleister auf diesem Gebiet.  Die sollten für Dein teures Geld (oder besser: das Deiner verehrten Kunden, die sich schnellen Service Deinerseits wünschen) auch das zu leisten im Stande sein, was den "mitteleuropäischen" Vorstellungen mittlerweile entspricht. Falls nicht - help yourself on the very big market of Logistikleistungen aller Art.

Bietest Du eigentlich auch PayPal-Zahlungen an - dann wäre das mit der Überweisungsgeschwindigkeit ja auch blitzartig zu regeln? 
Falls Nein, wird`s ja sicherlich einen guten Grund dafür geben. Gerade bei PayPal-Bestellungen habe ich erfahren können, dass die Auslieferung in den allermeisten Fällen ratzfatz seitens der (gerade auch kleinen/kleineren) Shops abgewickelt wird. Falls nicht, habe ich dort einfach Nichts mehr bestellt, denn ist mein Geld nachweislich dort beim Händler angekommen, erwarte ich seinerseits auch sofortige ACTION - anders läuft das nun mal nicht in der realen, harten Geschäftswelt da draussen |bigeyes.

Nix für ungut - ich freue mich auf meinen Testkauf. Was dann folgt, werden wir beide ja anschl. sehen.

Eddy 

P.S.. Externe Revision (manche nehmen sich da eine Beratungsfirma zur Hilfe) ist (nicht nur meiner Meinung nach) übrigens die beste Methode, Schwachstellen aufzuspüren, Unstimmigkeiten abzustellen und Strukturen ablauforganisatorisch zu optimieren.


----------



## micbrtls (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Elfchen: Sorry, hatte deinen Komment in den falschen Hals bekommen. Natürlich freue ich mich über Lob, genau so wie ich mich über jede Bestellung oder jeden Neukunden freue. Blos ab und zu denke ich mir im Nachhinein, das ich dem einen oder anderen Wunsch besser nicht entsprochen hätte.

PayPal biete ich schon lange an und ca. 50 % der Kunden nutzen das auch. Wirst du aber auch gesehen und warscheinlich auch genutzt haben.

Und wenn ein Kunde per NN bestellt und eine richtige Telefonnummer angibt, so geht dann auch die Ware frei Haus raus und der Kunde kann überweisen. Habe ich auch kein Problem mit.

Und wenn du dann noch mit einer Verletzung im Knie auch noch so blöde bist, die Ware zu verpacken, bekommste auch noch dumme Sprüche zu hören.

Blos: Ich habe in den letzten 12 Jahren, in denen ich selbständig bin, viel mit Litauern, Letten, Polen, Holländern und Chinesen zusammen gearbeitet. Viele von denen haben auch reichlich Fehler gemacht und mich zur Verzweiflung getrieben. Aber was hier teilweise abgeht, ist schon arglistig und nicht mehr feierlich! 

Hier wirste sogar gemobbt, weil du einen PRIVATVERKÄUFER, der Neuware im Wert von mindestens 50.000 € zum Handel bei EBAY bescheinigt, OHNE Abmahung und ohne Anwalt aufforderst, sich als Händler kenntlich zu machen! Hätte ich das mit Rechtsanwalt gemacht, hätte der einige Tausender blechen dürfen.

Was die Hermes-Lieferzeit angeht, kann ich dir aktuell sagen, das nicht jedes Paket binnen 2 Tagen ankommt. Das Paket zu Buzzlkracher brauchte eine Woche und ein anderer Kunde bestätigte mir eine Lieferzeit von 6 Tagen.


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich lese ja schon ein bissel mit und ich denke, dass das hier ein bissel hoch gepuscht wird.. Fehler passieren immer und man kann Fehler im Nachhinein auch klären und muss nicht immer nur drauf hauen!!


----------



## Buxte (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Aber die aktuelle Situation der Gummitanke hiermit reinzuziehen finde ich völlig unangemessen#d

Sicher passieren mal Fehler...


----------



## Novice (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hier wirste sogar gemobbt, weil du einen PRIVATVERKÄUFER, der Neuware im Wert von mindestens 50.000 € zum Handel bei EBAY bescheinigt, OHNE Abmahung und ohne Anwalt aufforderst, sich als Händler kenntlich zu machen! Hätte ich das mit Rechtsanwalt gemacht, hätte der einige Tausender blechen dürfen.


 
Aehm... Bisher habe ich die Diskussionen versucht neutral zu lesen, aber mit diesem Posting hast du dich auf meine Shitlist gesetzt. Mit Anwälten und Abmahnungen gegen Private und pseudo-private Private Menschen vorzugehen um diese einzuschüchtern geht gar nicht. 

Ausserdem: Was willst DU denn gegen jemanden Abmahnen, der ggfls. ein Problem mit dem Finanzamt und den SVT hat???

Als Händler würde ich meine wertvolle Zeit in andere Sachen investieren.... Ausserdem kann so etwas auch ins Auge gehen, wie hier.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Auch wenn ich kein Fürsprecher für mbfishing bin, hier muss ich dich darauf hinweisen mal richtig zu lesen. Er sagte er habe es so geklärt ohne Abmahnung und Anwalt. Also erst lesen dann mekkern. Aber wie ich das lese heißt du es ja gut, das gewerbliche Händler sich als Privat ausgeben. #d

Beim Rest halte ich mich raus, soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden, ich hab meine.


----------



## Novice (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Keine Ahnung: Er hat mit Sicherheit in seinem persönlichem Gespräch noch weitere Schritte zumindest in Erwägung gezogen. Schreibt er ja auch. Und was willst du als Händler gegen jemanden (Privat oder Händler) abmahnen? Welche SEINER Rechte wurden verletzt???

Und was andere tun, geht nur die dortigen Käufer und den Verkäufer an. Und u.U. die von mir benannten Einrichtungen.


----------



## Elster1968 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Novice
wollte grad das gleiche schreiben wie Keine_Ahnung
denke hast wirklich den post von *micbrtls *in falschen Hals bekommen.
so verkehrt finde ich es auch nicht diesen privat Händler darauf anzuschreiben, aber jedem seine Meinung.

wenn mir das alles hier so durchlese, ist schon arg Geschäftsschädigend dieser Thread für mbfishing.
weiß nicht ob vll besser ist diesen schließen zu lassen.


----------



## Novice (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man beide Seiten hören kann zu einem Problem. Da ich keine Erfahrungen habe mit dem Shop, kann ich dazu auch nichts schreiben. Aber bei der Vielzahl von Händlern auf dem globalen Markt bin ich froh über jeden Erfahrungsaustauch von Käufern. Und hier hat zufällig der Händler die gute Gelegenheit, aufkommende Vorwürfe zu entkräften.


----------



## Khaane (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Novice schrieb:


> Aehm... Bisher habe ich die Diskussionen versucht neutral zu lesen, aber mit diesem Posting hast du dich auf meine Shitlist gesetzt. Mit Anwälten und Abmahnungen gegen Private und pseudo-private Private Menschen vorzugehen um diese einzuschüchtern geht gar nicht.
> 
> Ausserdem: Was willst DU denn gegen jemanden Abmahnen, der ggfls. ein Problem mit dem Finanzamt und den SVT hat???
> 
> Als Händler würde ich meine wertvolle Zeit in andere Sachen investieren.... Ausserdem kann so etwas auch ins Auge gehen, wie hier.



Es kommt immer auf das Volumen drauf an - Wenn jemand mehr als 100 gleichwertige Artikel bei Ebay vertickt und eindeutig "gewerblich" handelt, so verschafft er sich als "Privatverkäufer" einen nicht unerheblichen Wettbewerbsvorteil - Jeder Händler in der gleichen Branche ist berechtigt diesen "Pseudo-Privaten" abzumahnen. 

Abmahnungen wie bei Jack Wolfskin sind völlig daneben, aber das berechtigte Abmahnen von Wettbewerbsverstößen von "Pseudo-Privaten" und "Bilderklauern" bei Ebay ist völlig legitim.

Irgendwo wurde doch mal ein Ebaylink zu einem "Privaten" gepostet, der hatte im Monat knapp 1000 Kunstköder verkauft......


----------



## steppes (15. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> wenn mir das alles hier so durchlese, ist schon arg Geschäftsschädigend dieser Thread für mbfishing.
> weiß nicht ob vll besser ist diesen schließen zu lassen.



Warum sollte dieser Thread geschlossen werden?
Es werden und wurden bisher nur persönliche Erfahrungen und Meinungen geäussert die immer sachlich blieben. Auch hat jeder die Möglichkeit bei mb zu bestellen und sich evtl. vom gegenteil der negativen Stimmen zu überzeugen.

Wie bereits Erwähnt habe ich meine Erfahrung gemacht und leider keine positive ABER dies muß ja nicht die Regel sein (jedoch bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der erhebliche Probleme mit dem Service hatte).

Ich kann mb nur wünschen das er sein Service-Problem (besonders Qualitätssicherung/Kundenservice) in den Griff bekommt. Es sollte kein erheblicher Mehraufwand sein z. B. vor verpacken der Ware noch mal alles auf Vollständigkeit und Mangelfreiheit zu überprüfen, das kostet pro Kunde (Paket) evtl. 20sek. Dann gibts keine Probleme mit Reklamationen und die Fehlerquote läßt sich auf ein minimum reduzieren. Vorallem sollte man auf Reklamationen auch reagieren und nicht die Kunden auf der defekten Ware sitzen lassen, so staut sich erst richtig frust auf und der Kunde ist wech (auch die negative Mundprobaganda sollte nicht unterschätzt werden).

Ach, auch wenn meine Bestellung bereits einige Jahre her ist, meine Erfahrungen wurden deshalb nicht weg gezaubert und mb hätte heute sicher schon einige tausend (evtl. auch nur einige hundert) Euro an mir und einigen Freunden/Bekannten usw. verdient, wenn er auf meine Reklamation reagiert hätte, aber durch Ignoranz kann man nun mal keine zufriedenen Kunden gewinnen.


----------



## micbrtls (16. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Novice: Wenn ich recht informiert bin, dann ist Ferrari noch erheblich schlimmer! Auch soll der Goldhase gar nicht von der Firma kommen über die wir diesen alle kennen. Es soll einen Hersteller geben, der den schon fast in gleicher Form länger produziert, dem aber die Produktion untersagt sein soll.

@ an die Leute, die sich über mich wegen dem "Privatverkäufer" (Der sich  hier selber geäußert hat) aufregen: Der Privatverkäufer hatte von den  Ködern bei EBAY etliche verkauft.  Viele gingen für 20 Euronen weg. Diesen Köder hatte ich schon seit  längeren auf meiner Liste. Daher hatte ich nachgefragt, wie viele er mir  denn davon sofort liefern könnte. Es kam die Antwort TAUSENDE, die er  aber von Privat aus verkaufen wolle. 

   Während ich dann bei den gleichen Verkäufen (mindestens 2.000 Stück, da dieser Verkäufer ja TAUSENDE HAT!) 10.000 € Umsatzsteuer UND ca.  15.000 € Einkommenssteuer und Soli zahlen müsste, soll der das nicht??  Das verdienen andere nicht mal im Jahr! Ich gönne doch jedem seinen  Umsatz, aber es sollte einigermaßen fair ablaufen!

   Wie würdet ihr das finden, wenn die eigene Person 25.000 € Steuern mehr bezahlen müsstest als ein anderer? Und am besten regt ihr euch dann über Leistungsempfänger oder sonstige Transferzahlungen auf!

 Wäre es denn als Betroffenen lieber, das dementsprechend eine kostenpflichtige Abmahung ins Haus flattert? Ich bin kein Freund von Abmahnungen. Ich hatte selber mal von Echolotzentrum ein solches Schreiben erhalten. Das ging auch ohne Anwalt und ohne Verfahren, das fand ich fair und in Ordnung. Habe ich mich deswegen hier im AB drüber aufgeregt? NEIN, ich fand das Verhalten gut!

  @Steppes: Ich habe dir, als ich dein Komment gelesen habe, umgehend  angeboten das Geld zurück zu erstatten! Das wurde von dir aus  abgelehnt, genau so wie du es abgelehnt hast, mir das angebliche "Beweisfoto"  zuzusenden. Das Geld hätte ich dir auch ohne geschickt. Kannst mir auch gerne irgend etwas anderes zuschicken, das  mir zeigt, das ich ne Nachricht nicht beantwortet habe. Auch hast du NIE  in meinem Shop gekauft, frage mich also, was du hier anddauernd willst? Wir haben  jetzt alle vernommen das du mal vor länger Zeit (Zwei, drei oder vier Jahren) einen Köder bekommen hast, der anscheinend mal getestet wurde. Das schließe ich doch gar nicht aus. Wir  haben aber genau so vernommen, das du eine friedliche Regelung ablehnst und hier zum X-male wegen dieser Sache negativ äußerst.

Was nämlich auch vorkommen kann: Selbst wenn der Haken / Sprengring beim Verpacken rostfrei war, kann es sein, das das Paket einige Tage unterwegs war und in dieser Zeit der Haken oder Sprengring Rost angesetzt hat. Rostansatz ist gerade bei brünierten Drillingen nicht sofort zu erkennen. Daran hast du leider wohl nicht gedacht!

Und wenn du hier allen Ernstes schreibst, das du mir wünscht, die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen, frage ich mich was dann deine Statements sollen! Du hättest mich per PN anschreiben oder anrufen können? Und warum bist du dann nicht sofort auf das Angebot der Rückzahlung eingegagnen? Ich hätte mich für den Rost entschuldigt und das Geld zurück gezahlt. Dann hättest du auch folgendes schreiben können: Hatte vor Jahren bei EBAY und nicht einmal im Shop einen Köder gekauft, der bei Ankunft Rost am Haken hatte. Da gibts noch nach 2, 3 oder 4 Jahren ohne großes Aufsehen eine problemlose Rückzahlung. Du hättest dann auch schreiben können, das sich anscheinend zum Kauf des Köders einiges zum Positiven gewendet hat!

*Da zeige ich umgehend den Willen, einen guten Kundenservice zu bieten, den du ablehnst, dann später von mir forderst und schreibst dann, dass ich mich genau so verhalten soll?! Aber für eine Regelung braucht man zwei Seiten. Das wolltest du aber wohl mit deinen Statements von Anfang an ausschließen!* 

Kannst mir dann auch sagen, welcher andere Shop das anbieten würde!

Wenn ich dagegen deine Statements lese, gehe ich mal davon aus, das du mich hier jegliche Möglichkeit wahrnimmst, um meinen Shop zu diffamieren. Ansonsten hättest du der Rückzahlung zugestimmt. 

PS: Anbei siehst du ein Paket mit den angeschriebenen Ködern. Das erklärt vielleicht, warum ich die abgetrennten Schwänze nicht gesehen habe! Die sind nicht sichtbar! Du wiederum hast dich über die Tatsache des Defektes aufgeregt! Warum, wieso und weshalb hat dich nicht interessiert! Hauptsache drauf loslästern!







*
Des weiteren ist hier im Treat gegen mich gelogen worden, genau so wie hier Tatsachen absichtlich verschwiegen worden sind. Das hat nix mit Fairniss zu tun!*

 @Buxte: Den Tod von Thomas habe ich nicht angesprochen. Ich fand es blos  sehr merkwürdig, das sich die Kunden der Gummitanke erst nach 8 Tagen ohne Antwort  melden, währen bei mir nach einem oder nicht ganzen zwei Tagen schon von  schlechtem Service geschrieben wird.

 @Matze: Der Grund ist einfach der, das Hermes mit Abstand am günstigsten  ist. 95 % der Leute bestellen bei mir Gummiköder und/oder Fluorocarbon.  Die meisten Bestellungen haben Werte zwischen 20 und 30 €. Ich könnte  (Wenn möglich) die Sendungen auch als Warensendung als Einschreiben  senden, das dauert aber erheblich länger. Versuche halt immer, den  kostengünstigsten Transport zu finden.

Auch habe ich mir mein Knie verdreht und selbst darüber haben sich dann  einige hier beschwert und lächerlich gemacht! Ist leider Tatsache!


----------



## RaeuberRaeuber (16. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns damit sagen bitte ??? Worauf bezieht sich der - kann doch eigentlich nur der Shopbetreiber sein, da "das" Porto ein Neutrum, also sächlich ist?! Was hat das Aussehen des Shop-Chefs mit dem Porto zu tun - nun bin ich aber gespannt bitte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Elfchen_19

*Rest wegen OffTopic editiert* und per PN ausgetragen

LG


----------



## Elfchen_19 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Danke "Deutschwunder" RäuberRäuber #6,  ... *Rest wegen OffTopic editiert* und per PN ausgetragen (Eddy, 19:04)

@ micbrtls

Nö, gekauft habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht - aber bei möglicher PayPal-Zahlung (siehste, war echt noch nicht in Deinem Shop) werde ich bald loslegen - Weihnachten naht ja :q.

LG und bis dann

Eddy #h


----------



## steppes (16. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @Steppes: Ich habe dir, als ich dein Komment gelesen habe, umgehend  angeboten das Geld zurück zu erstatten! Das wurde von dir aus  abgelehnt, genau so wie du es abgelehnt hast, mir das angebliche "Beweisfoto"  zuzusenden.
> 
> Wir haben  jetzt alle vernommen das du mal vor länger Zeit (Zwei, drei oder vier Jahren) einen Köder bekommen hast, der anscheinend mal getestet wurde. Das schließe ich doch gar nicht aus. Wir  haben aber genau so vernommen, das du eine friedliche Regelung ablehnst und hier zum X-male wegen dieser Sache negativ äußerst.
> 
> ...



Also so langsam werden hier Tatsachen von Dir ganz extrem verdreht! 
Fakt 1: Ich habe keine Rückzahlung abgelehnt und habe auch keine verlangt!
Fakt 2: Es wurde hier nicht von angerosteten Haken gesprochen, sondern von einem defekten Jerk mit erheblich Wasser im inneren (das Bild ist Angefügt)
Fakt 3: Du hast auf div. Nachrichten bzgl. Reklamation nicht reagiert!
Fakt 4: Der Threat heißt Erfahrungen zu mb-fishing und meine Erfahrungen habe ich hier mitgeteilt!
Fakt 5: Eine friedliche Regelung habe ich nach meinem Kauf erwartet und nicht jetzt plötzlich wo etwas an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist!

Per PN habe ich dir soeben nochmal die email von damals gesendet. Darin stehen Art-Nr und mein ebayname.


----------



## Besorger (16. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

wofür gibt es eig die PN funktion???????? is das ätzend hier
kla teilt man die erfahrung mit. aber das hat nix mehr mit erfahrung machen zutun sondern totales abstänkern.


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Steppes: Ich habe dir eine Rückzahlung angeboten, die willst du ja  nicht! Ist nun mal Tatsache. Und wenn du hier schreibst, das ich den  Service im Gegensatz zu DEZEMBER 2007, also nach fast 3 Jahren ändern sollte, hättest du eine sehr schöne Gelegenheit gehabt, zu testen ob dieses nicht bereits geschehen ist! Bevor man dann so agiert wie du es hier gemacht hast, hättest du mir fairer Weise auch die Möglichkeit geben können einen aktuellen Service überhaupt anzubieten.

Der Treat heißt hier Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de, damit ist klar der Onlineshop gemeint und nicht mein ehemaliger EBAY-Account! Aber das hattest du ja schon selber angemerkt! Und wenn du jetzt hier richtig anmerkst, das es hier nicht um mb-fishing geht, sind deine ganzen Beiträge OT, könntest du also auch bei Gelegenheit löschen.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also leute,

ich verfolge diesen thread schon seit einigen tagen. es ist ja auch nicht der erste thread der sich mit mbfishing befasst.

ich habe bisher noch nichts in dem shop gekauft und eines ist mal sicher, ich werde da auch niemals was bestellen. noch jemand aus meinem freundes und bekanntenkreis!

so wie sich mbfishing hier dreht und wendet, sowas glattes sieht man sonst nur beim aal. du kriegst den typen einfach nicht zufassen. anstatt ordentlich dein geschäft zu führen, schlägst du dich hier mit peanuts rum. ehe ich mich auf so eine stress bestellung einlasse verzichte ich lieber. es gibt genug andere gestandene board partner, die in der lage sind das geschäft zu meiner zufriedenheit durchzuziehen. und das immer und immer wieder.

sorry partner, aber wer versucht so seine kunden in aller öffentlichkeit bloss zu stellen und selbst der dümmste merkt was hier los. ist für mich keinesfalls seriös. 

darum keine geschäfte mit mbfishing!

mfg
Dirty


----------



## zanderzone (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So wie ich das hier sehe haben ein paar Leute Probleme mit MB!
MB schreibt hier öffentlich (und das würde auch nicht jeder machen) wie den Leuten geholfen werden kann, auch noch nach ein paar Jahren!
Welcher Verkäufer hatte denn nicht schon mal ärger mit seinen Kunden?
Jeder!!
ich finde es schon so langsam Geschäftsschädigend und deshalb stelle ich mir die Frage ob dieser Thread überhaupt noch Sinn macht!
Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden mit MB, obwohl ich erst einmal bestellt habe! Ich werde es in Zukunft wieder tun!
Und jeder sollte ersteinmal seinen eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, bevor er hier was vom Stapel lässt (Dirty Old Man)!!
Warum ruft Ihr MB nicht einfach an und klärt das mit ihm, anstatt hier so einen Stuss reinzuschreiben!!


----------



## Erik_D (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Kindergarten....


----------



## Spector (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

|good: Erik........und der ganze Fred ist |peinlich für mb-fishing.......eigentlich ist das schon geschäftsschädigend für M.B.....


----------



## Dirty Old Man (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Zanderzone

ich habe in 45 lebensjahren gelernt, nicht jede erfahrung mitnehmen zu müssen und das maul lasse ich mir auch nicht verbieten!

@ Micbrtls

es ist nicht nötig mir rechtfertigungen deinerseits, bezüglich deiner geschäfte per email zuschicken.

überlege mal selbst, in wie fern dir die selbstdarstellung in diesem thread gut tut oder schadet. ich bin jedenfalls als kunde erstmal verschreckt. ein tip von boardie zu boardie an dich und das meine ich wirklich ehrlich. du solltest hier eine gewisse souveränität vermitteln. ich habe doch auch lesen können, dass du schon viele geschäfte reibungslos abgewickelt hast. also warum dann hier vor der gesamten community so eine abrechnung? für mich unverständlich. ich würde doch meine geschäfte nicht hier besprechen....

gruss
dörtie


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier sehe haben ein paar Leute Probleme mit MB!
> MB schreibt hier öffentlich (und das würde auch nicht jeder machen) wie den Leuten geholfen werden kann, auch noch nach ein paar Jahren!
> Welcher Verkäufer hatte denn nicht schon mal ärger mit seinen Kunden?
> Jeder!!
> ...


 








jap  genau  einfach mal anrufen.    und sowas nennt sich erwachsen


----------



## Dirty Old Man (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Besorger
warum stopfst du den thread so zu, wenn du doch nichts zu sagen hast? 

aber letztlich lebt doch dieser thread von mcbrtls äusserungen. 

es ist ja auch mal so, dass einige boardies hier probleme mit diesem shop haben. darum auch dieser thread. es gibt sicherlich immer mal wieder probleme mit online händlern. aber als verkäufer würde ich doch sofort versuchen mit dem kunden per email oder pn kontakt aufzunehmen. aber nein der verkäufer versucht hier die käufer bloss zustellen oder als dumm zu verkaufen. anstatt das friedlich miteinander zu regeln.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe mal eine komplett andere Frage. Nachdem ich hier schon ne Zei lang mitlese, bin ich nun mal auf die besagte Internetseite gegangen. Sieht ja auch alles ganz nett aus. 
Allerdings ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Er verkauft in seinem Angelshop unter der Kategorie "Reduziert", Rote Himmelslaternen.
1) Was soll das denn?
2) Die Dinger sind verboten. #t

Also nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe und dem Kram nach zu urteilen, den er in seinem Shop verkauft, werde ich mich auch hüten, da mal was zu bestellen ;+


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Die sind nur in manchen Bundesländern verboten.
Link


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Bountyhunter

Danke, wieder was dazu gelernt.
Aber das wirkt i-wie unseriös, wenn er allen möglichen Krempel in seinem Angelshop verkloppt.
Meine Meinung dazu. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich diese Himmelslaternen extrem gefährlich finde.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> 1) Was soll das denn?
> 2) Die Dinger sind verboten. #t




Zu 1. Kann Dir doch Lattenzack sein was er dort verkauft, is doch sein Shop.

Zu 2. Unsinn, in manchen Bundesländern sind se Verboten das stimmt, aber nicht überall. Man bekommt Genehmigungen für die Dinger, also Ball flach halten.

Wolltest Du jetzt einfach nur mal testen ob Deine Tastatur funktioniert oder biste wirklich der Meinung das Himmelslaternenprobleme HIER besprochen werden müssen ???

Langsam wird´s hier echt lächerlich .... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Brikz83 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine komplett andere Frage. Nachdem ich hier schon ne Zei lang mitlese, bin ich nun mal auf die besagte Internetseite gegangen. Sieht ja auch alles ganz nett aus.
> Allerdings ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> Er verkauft in seinem Angelshop unter der Kategorie "Reduziert", Rote Himmelslaternen.
> 1) Was soll das denn?
> ...



Ich finde das schlechteste Resultat so eines Trööts wäre es wenn ahnungslose.....einen auf An*******r machen. Wenn dann soll dieser Trööt nur die Qualität des Shops verbessern und evtl. Fehler aufzeigen.


----------



## lehrling (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> also leute,
> 
> ich verfolge diesen thread schon seit einigen tagen. es ist ja auch nicht der erste thread der sich mit mbfishing befasst.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Dirty hat recht-besser kann mans nicht sagen!

Schon die Tatsache, daß es zu diesem "Shop" nen 10-seitigen Thread gibt sagt schon alles.

Habe dort auch einmal(das letzte mal) bestellt, mit nicht ganz so finsteren Erfahrungen wie einige andere hier(Ware wurde mit Riesenverspätung geliefert,keine telefonische+Emailerreichbarkeit des Betreibers in dieser Zeit)

Gruß
Lehrling


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Zu 1. Kann Dir doch Lattenzack sein was er dort verkauft, is doch sein Shop.
> 
> Zu 2. Unsinn, in manchen Bundesländern sind se Verboten das stimmt, aber nicht überall. Man bekommt Genehmigungen für die Dinger, also Ball flach halten.
> 
> ...


 




SAUBER:m


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

hmmmm   wie kommt der VEIT  eig immer an seine köder??????und  mein kollege???? und ICH??? alles glücks sachen????komisch komisch


----------



## Dirty Old Man (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

OT 

@ Besorger

geht es nur darum den counter bei den beiträgen hoch zu treiben??

es gibt einfach keine aussage in deinen threads. dafür kopierst du ne halbe seite die jeder schon gelesen hat. ansonsten bla bla...

SAUBER!


----------



## zorra (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

.....wenn sie mal besondere Köder haben kann man es ja mal probieren.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

aber manch andere beiträge machen mehr sinn? wenn du so probleme mit ihm hast. warum rufst nicht an oder fährst hin????  ihr diskutiert hier öffentlich eure privaten probleme aus bis ins kleinste. jeder beruht auf sein recht....  und  warum sollte ein händler sich die mühe machen jeden tag hier drauf zu antworten wenn er ja so ..... ist????zu sagen probleme mit der bestellung under kaputte ware sind andere sachen wie alles bis ins kleinste  hoch zu spielen.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Besorger

und wieder blabla...

was soll ich mit ihm telefonieren??? ich kenn den doch gar nicht!!! ich habe da noch nie was bestellt, also was soll ich da hinfahren?

was du auch nicht verstanden hast, es geht hier net um private probleme. sondern es geht hier um geld! 

und nur weil du auf niedrigem niveau argumentierst und einen kauderwelsch schreibst das einem die haare abstehen, müssen die schlaueren nicht aufhören zu diskutieren. die schleimspur die du beim hinterher kriechen verlierst, zieht sich durchs gesamte board. ob beim raubfisch fangthread oder schaut was ich gekauft habe. genau solche nichts sager wie dich brauchen wir hier.


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

der schaut was ich gekauft hab tröt ahaha  joooo da bin ich jeden tag 24std   aber gut das du mir immer noch drauf antwortest


----------



## Brikz83 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also die Stint Shads von Mb sehen schon ziemlich geil aus, und sollen ja auch gut fangen. Aber 2.49 € is natürlich auch ne Menge Holz für`n Gummi. Soll nicht heißen das die Preise überzogen sind, ich denke die sind einfach so teuer. Naja bald ist Weihnachten


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

2,49 € für drei Stück.

@Dirty Old Man: Was willst du eigentlich? Jeden verunglimpfen, der sich hier positiv äußert und zu seiner Meinung steht? Wenn es dir um Geld geht, zeige mir einen Shop, der durch die Bank bessere Preise macht! Und äußere dich doch erst, wenn du deine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hast!

Was mir bei dir auffällt: Der Händler darf nix richtig stellen und soll am besten alles so stehen lassen wie es ein Kunde schreibt, ob richtig oder nicht ist egal! Und zufriedene Kunden dürfen auch nix sagen, geschweige die Meinung auch noch vertreten!

Hast du eigentlich schon mal was von Rückrad gehört? Wenn nein, dann suche dir ein Forum, bei dem du mitreden und dich negativ äußern kannst und verschone uns hier mit deinem Geplappere, bis du wirklich eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hast!


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon mal was von Rückrad gehört? Wenn nein, dann suche dir ein Forum, bei dem du mitreden und dich negativ äußern kannst und verschone uns hier mit deinem Geplappere, bis du wirklich eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hast!



*Rückrad*? |supergri dit kenn ich nicht. muss i jetzt auch in anderes forum? |supergri


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nur dann, wenn´s unpassende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Komments gibt!


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also was ich derzeit sagen kann über den shop:
tolle auswahl und günstige preise!
ist doch normal, dass bei ner bestellung mal was schief geht. das gibt's bei anderen shops genauso.

ich werde bei gelegenheit mal eine testbestellung machen und euch dann berichten #h


----------



## Dirty Old Man (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ mb

es heisst rückgrat und nicht rückrad und ja ich habe davon gehört. das wort bedeutet sinnbildlich: zu seiner meinung stehen und das tue ich.

wer hier im forum mitmachen kann, bestimmt auch nicht die firma mbfishing!


----------



## Besorger (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also die Stint Shads von Mb sehen schon ziemlich geil aus, und sollen ja auch gut fangen. Aber 2.49 € is natürlich auch ne Menge Holz für`n Gummi. Soll nicht heißen das die Preise überzogen sind, ich denke die sind einfach so teuer. Naja bald ist Weihnachten


 



also eig geht der preis doch für ein gufi der fängt  ausprobieren   sieh mal der HT soft bait  3srk 5,40€ fängt aber super gut wenn man die richrige farbe hat


----------



## Brikz83 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Besorger schrieb:


> also eig geht der preis doch für ein gufi der fängt  ausprobieren  sieh mal der HT soft bait 3srk 5,40€ fängt aber super gut wenn man die richrige farbe hat


 
Hatte übersehen, das dass der Preis für drei Stück ist....hab nix gesagt
gibts die besagten HT softbaits auch bei mb? und natürlich die Frage welche Farben wären dass denn ?


----------



## Besorger (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> @ mb
> 
> es heisst rückgrat und nicht rückrad und ja ich habe davon gehört. das wort bedeutet sinnbildlich: zu seiner meinung stehen und das tue ich.
> 
> wer hier im forum mitmachen kann, bestimmt auch nicht die firma mbfishing!


 



ja und ich tu es auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!booo ich muss jetz echt aufpassen was ich schreibe. 

Edit by Mod

Das hättest Du tun sollen, Beleidigungen sowie Bedrohungen werden hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## Besorger (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

hey leider hat der die nicht oder ich habs über sehen. ehm ich hab die farbe so weiß beige am bauch unten und sons so grünlich mit motor oil farben ist auch schwarzer glitter mit drin.hab auch leider nur 3stk davon und einer is voll zerbissen


----------



## Brikz83 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wo haste die denn gekauft wenn ich Fragen darf ?


----------



## zanderzone (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

diese frage wird er dir nicht mehr beantworten können ;-)


----------



## paul hucho (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Brikz83



die hat er von germantackel, die teile.....




#h#h#h


----------



## allrounderab (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also ich will hier auch mal meinen senf dazu geben. ich habe im september eine bestellung abends um 22 uhr gemacht,am nächsten tag nochmals mit ihm telefoniert und er hat die ware rausgechickt,da wir sie unbedingt zum fischen brauchten. wir haben ihm einem screenshot von der online überweisung geschickt und gut war die sache,also ging die ware von ihm aus raus,ohne dass er schon geld hatte.das macht auch nicht jeder händler. die ware war top in ordnung und alles kam bei uns an, so wie wir es bestellt hatten. es gab sogar ein paar kleine sachen von seiner seite aus gratis dazu,auch das findet man nicht überall. der kontakt war super nett und ich würde dort jeder zeit wieder bestellen und den laden auch jedem empfehlen,wenn mich einer nach guten und günstigen gummis fragt. ich kann hier diesen privaten kleinkrieg den manche betreiben einfach nicht nachvollziehen. wenn einer ein problem mit ihm hat,dann soll er ihn anrufen und das nicht öffentlich klären.ich denke mit ihm kann man reden, er wird sicher auch an seiner selbstständigkeit weiter interesse haben. und falls mir jemand etwas unterstellen mag, nein ich bin kein testfischer von ihm, kenne ihn nicht persönlich und bin auch nicht verwandt mit ihm,ich denke nur man sollte auch mal die positiven erfahrungen hier posten.

mfg
aaron


----------



## kaizr (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Das hier scheint wohl eher ein Kommunikationsproblem zu sein.

Irgendwelche Anschuldigungen usw., haben noch nie etwas bewirkt. Wenn Jemand Probleme mit einem Online-Händler hat, muss er die Person direkt ansprechen. Wenn der Händler nicht reagiert gibt es auch immer noch den Verbraucherschutz.

Allerdings sind Schuldzuweisungen öffentlich wohl eher etwas aus dem Grundschulalter, denn wenn die Meinungen so weit auseinander gehen, sollte die Schuld zuerst bei einem selbst gesucht werden.

Wer dann immer noch nicht genug hat kann sich lieber abreagieren und sich ein BGB kaufen, darin ist genau erklärt was es mit einem Kaufvertrag auf sich hat und welche Rechte man geltend machen kann.

#h


----------



## taxel (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Das hier scheint wohl eher ein Kommunikationsproblem zu sein.
> 
> Irgendwelche Anschuldigungen usw., haben noch nie etwas bewirkt. Wenn Jemand Probleme mit einem Online-Händler hat, muss er die Person direkt ansprechen. Wenn der Händler nicht reagiert gibt es auch immer noch den Verbraucherschutz.
> 
> ...



Der Meinung bin ich nicht. Ich bin dankbar dafür zu erfahren, wenn es mit einem Shop Probleme gibt. Klar gibt es unter den Kunden Nörgelfritzen mit völlig überzogenen Forderungen.  Die erkennt man aber meist schon am Schreibstil und der Reaktion des Shops.


----------



## kaizr (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Es ging ja auch um die NICHT objektive Betrachtung.

Wenn alle "normalen" Wege gescheitert sind, kann der Unmut ja auch SACHLICH erfolgen.

Aber Bewertungen in irgendeiner Art und Weise sind einfach unnötig.

Die Bewertung kann ja jeder für sich selbst machen.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



paul hucho schrieb:


> @ Brikz83
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefunden......danke!!! :m


----------



## bernie (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



allrounderab schrieb:


> also ich will hier auch mal meinen senf dazu geben. ich habe im september eine bestellung abends um 22 uhr gemacht,am nächsten tag nochmals mit ihm telefoniert und er hat die ware rausgechickt,da wir sie unbedingt zum fischen brauchten. wir haben ihm einem screenshot von der online überweisung geschickt und gut war die sache,also ging die ware von ihm aus raus,ohne dass er schon geld hatte.das macht auch nicht jeder händler. die ware war top in ordnung und alles kam bei uns an, so wie wir es bestellt hatten. es gab sogar ein paar kleine sachen von seiner seite aus gratis dazu,auch das findet man nicht überall. der kontakt war super nett und ich würde dort jeder zeit wieder bestellen und den laden auch jedem empfehlen,wenn mich einer nach guten und günstigen gummis fragt. ich kann hier diesen privaten kleinkrieg den manche betreiben einfach nicht nachvollziehen. wenn einer ein problem mit ihm hat,dann soll er ihn anrufen und das nicht öffentlich klären.ich denke mit ihm kann man reden, er wird sicher auch an seiner selbstständigkeit weiter interesse haben. und falls mir jemand etwas unterstellen mag, nein ich bin kein testfischer von ihm, kenne ihn nicht persönlich und bin auch nicht verwandt mit ihm,ich denke nur man sollte auch mal die positiven erfahrungen hier posten.
> 
> mfg
> aaron



Moin,
endlich wieder mal ein "intelligenter" Beitrag!
Deine Ansicht stimmt vollkommen mit meiner Überein, DESHALB habe ich mich ja auch SO geäussert (einige Seiten zurück).
Es ist hier  im allgemeinen "Rumgeschrei" untergegangen, dass ich mich erst dann (hier) beschwert habe, als auch nach knapp 3 Wochen KEINE Reaktion erfolgte......
Und die Reaktion, die DANN erfolgte, war schlicht "unterirdisch" .... Beleidigung und Lüge per Mail und auch hier öffentlich..... 

Das (mein) Grundproblem ist aber immer noch vorhanden 
Im Shop werden die (Ersatz)- Batterien angeboten, aber bestellen kann man sie immer noch nicht....... kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Lieferant immer noch im Krankenhaus ist    (ich gebe zu, der war jetzt gemein)


----------



## zorra (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also die Stint Shads von Mb sehen schon ziemlich geil aus, und sollen ja auch gut fangen. Aber 2.49 € is natürlich auch ne Menge Holz für`n Gummi. Soll nicht heißen das die Preise überzogen sind, ich denke die sind einfach so teuer. Naja bald ist Weihnachten


....die fisch ich schon 5Jahre von Spro Henk S.
gr.zorra


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

so nachdem hier doch ein paar boardies in der vergangenheit unzufrieden waren, habe ich auch mal bei mbfishing bestellt:

- shop ist übersichtlich, tolle auswahl und günstige preise
- zahlung problemlos über paypal
- ware kam auch binnen paar tagen an
- lieferung war komplett, ohne mängel + 1 zusatzgummifisch

alles in allem top. nix auszusetzen! #6

ich danke für die bestellung und werde zukünftig öfters dort bestellen und wenn ich mal nen schönen fisch mit den erworbenen ködern kaufe, diesen auch posten 

#h


----------



## Brikz83 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ist doch gut sowas zu hören...

Nur mal aus Neugier, eines (meistens) stillen Mitlesers, ich habe ja die ganzen Diskussionen mitverfolgt.
Da ich mich damals so über die Dinge geärgert habe, wie das mit Bruzzelkracher ablief.
Würde mich doch brennend interessieren ob der von Mb versprochene.... Entschuldigungswobbler mittlerweile bei dir angekommen ist, denn das sollte ja mittlerweile eigentlich erledigt sein.

warte auf Antwort #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> warte auf Antwort #h



von mir?

so, here you are:
muss leider mit einem kurzen, klaren "_Nein_" antworten, bisher ist "er" jedenfalls nicht bei mir angekommen...​...gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf, vielleicht wird´s ja was zum Nikolaus oder gar zu Weihnachten? #c



sei DU bedankt für die aufmerksame Begleitung, Brikz83 |wavey:


----------



## kaizr (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> muss leider mit einem kurzen, klaren "_Nein_" antworten, bisher ist "er" jedenfalls nicht bei mir angekommen...


 
Aber der Weihnachtsmann bringt ja auch die Geschenke |supergri

Ich drücke dir aber die Daumen, dass es früher klappt.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Aber der Weihnachtsmann bringt ja auch die Geschenke |supergri



Der Weihnachtsmann???


----------



## Brikz83 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

mmh....das find ich jetzt aber schon irgendwie merkwürdig


----------



## bernie (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> so nachdem hier doch ein paar boardies in der vergangenheit unzufrieden waren, habe ich auch mal bei mbfishing bestellt:
> 
> ich danke für die bestellung und werde zukünftig öfters dort bestellen und wenn ich mal nen schönen fisch mit den erworbenen ködern kaufe, diesen auch posten
> 
> #h



Moin,

ööööhmmmm soooo lange kannste ja eigentlich noch nicht mitgelesen haben..... bist ja erst seit 11.2010 dabei 

ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ööööhmmmm soooo lange kannste ja eigentlich noch nicht mitgelesen haben..... bist ja erst seit 11.2010 dabei
> 
> ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt



ich bin durchaus in der lage, den thread, der am 20.04.2007, 14:43 gestartet wurde von anfang an zu lesen!
oder gibt's da ne bestimmte boardregel, dass man als neuer keine alten beiträge lesen darf?

echt traurig dass hier viele meinen meinen, sherlock holmes spielen zu müssen und die glaubwürdigkeit von einem anzweifeln. #q
scheinen manche echt nix besseres zu tun zu haben. ich werde ja wohl wissen, was ich wo bestellt behabe. |splat2:


----------



## litzbarski (26. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

ich bin auf das Thema nur durch Zufall gestoßen, kann aber sagen das ich mehrmals dort bestellt habe und alle meine Sachen zeitnah geliefert bekommen habe. Ich habe auch mit Herrn Bartels telefoniert, es war ein - von beiden Seiten  - freundliches Gespräch. Empfohlen wurde er mir unter anderem von Lutz Hülße.

Andre


----------



## bernie (26. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> ich bin durchaus in der lage, den thread, der am 20.04.2007, 14:43 gestartet wurde von anfang an zu lesen!
> oder gibt's da ne bestimmte boardregel, dass man als neuer keine alten beiträge lesen darf?
> 
> echt traurig dass hier viele meinen meinen, sherlock holmes spielen zu müssen und die glaubwürdigkeit von einem anzweifeln. #q
> scheinen manche echt nix besseres zu tun zu haben. ich werde ja wohl wissen, was ich wo bestellt behabe. |splat2:



Moin,

ich unterstelle Dir garnix!!
Ich stellte nur fest..... und wenn Du (wirklich) den ganzen Thread gelesen hast..... dann kennst Du mich 

Dass ICH Interesse an diesem Thread habe, ist ja wohl nachvollziehber...... unter "Sherlock Holmes-Spielen" versteh ich was anderes.....
Ich kann auch nirgends im meinen Sätzen einen Hinweis darauf finden, dass ich Dir unterstellle nicht zu wissen, wo Du was bestelltst.

Was mich echt stutzig macht, ist die "Schreibe" der meisten Leute hier, die plötzlich in den Fokus treten und so überschwänglich beurteilen.... ist so ein ganz komisches Bauchgefühl.....

Naja, was solls, ich habe per Mail alle Unklarheiten beseitigt und auch der Ton wurde in diesen Mails wesentlich angenehmer, aber "spionieren" werde ich auch weiterhin


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich unterstelle Dir garnix!!
> Ich stellte nur fest..... und wenn Du (wirklich) den ganzen Thread gelesen hast..... dann kennst Du mich
> ...



ich hab nichts überschwänglich beurteilt, ich hab so geschrieben wie es ist. du willst nur negative meinungen hören und wertest die positiven als "Schreibe" ab. und dein bauchgefühl ist hier fehl am platz. entweder du weißt etwas oder du lässt deine böswilligen unterstellungen einfach bleiben.
der thread heißt "*Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*" und nicht *"was sagt mir mein subjektives bauchgefühl".

*habe übrigens parallel zu mbfishing in nem anderen shop noch köder bestellt, wo leider nicht alles reibungslos geklappt hat (fehlten 2 gummifische). wird allerdings gerade geklärt .. hoffentlich. wäre das bei mbfishing passiert, hätte ich das hier auch geschrieben.

punkt aus ende |rolleyes
*
#h
*


----------



## bernie (27. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Amen!


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also ich glaube Michael meint es jetzt etwas zu gut mit mir.
heute kam post und die gleiche lieferung nochmal. |bigeyes
Das nenne ich mal kundenfreundlichkeit #6
melde dich am besten mal, was da los ist.

mfg #h


----------



## zxmonaco (30. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir lief auch alles super hatte auch noch extrastinte dabei.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Würde mich doch brennend interessieren ob der von Mb versprochene.... Entschuldigungswobbler mittlerweile bei dir angekommen ist, denn das sollte ja mittlerweile eigentlich erledigt sein.





Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ...gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf, vielleicht wird´s ja was zum Nikolaus...



oh, ich vergaß:

fast pünktlich zu Nikolausi hat mir der Postbote tatsächlich "den Wobbler" in den Briefkasten gelegt (freu!)

Danke @MB
&
_-case closed-_




​


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

na das sind doch gute Narichten #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Schön Bruzzel.#6

Trotzdem fehlen hier Beiträge!|bigeyes

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## H.Christians (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe am 24.05 auch mal bei MB-Fishing ein paar Gufies bestellt.
Sofort per Paypal bezahlt, der Status im Shop wurde kurze Zeit später auf versendet geändert.

Hmm dachte ich mir, daß geht aber zackig.

Habe dann am 28.05 nee Mail abgesendet, mit der Bitte mir doch die Sendungsnummer zukommen zu lassen. Keine Antwort!

Heute ist auch nichts angekommen, habe grade versucht den guten Mann ans Telefon zu bekommen, es geht keiner ans Telefon.

Bin ja mal gespannt wann ich meine Ware erhalte, bei anderen Onlineshops wäre die Ware schon lange da gewesen.
Hätte ich den Thread vor meiner Bestellung gelesen, wäre ich ins Grübeln geraten.
Mal gucken wann ich meine Ware erhalte.

Erstes Fazit ist aber schonmal: Keine Antwort auf E-Mails, keine telefonische Erreichbarkeit.


----------



## H.Christians (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So der Paketwagen ist durch, auch heute nichts erhalten. Telefonischer Kontakt nicht möglich, entweder es geht keiner ran, oder man wird ans Faxgerät weitergeleitet.

So man weiter Herr Bartels, ich kann auch anders!!|krach:|krach:


----------



## micbrtls (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am 21. Mai geheiratet und war dann für 11 Tage in den Flitterwochen. 

Ich hatte meinem Nachbarn die bezahlten Pakete zum Versand (Einwurfeinschreiben) mitgegeben, von denen sind komischer Weise DREI Stück eingeworfen worden aber offiziell nicht beim Kunden angekommen sind.

Als ich wieder angekommen bin, hatte mir die Telekom zwar zwischenzeitlich eine 2000er DSL-Leitung frei geschaltet, die war aber so schwach, das ich die nicht nutzen konnte. Da fehlten mir wieder 6 Tage, in denen ich nichts machen konnte.

Bitte daher um Entschuldigung, aber hatte meiner Frau versprechen müssen, während der Zeit nicht zu arbeiten.

Da in einem Sportlerheim hier im Ort innerhalb eines halben Jahres 7 mal eingebrochen wurde, habe ich das auch nicht wirklich öffentlich gemacht.

MfG Michael


----------



## H.Christians (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So Update.

Gestern kamen die Gummifische an. Soweit alles ganz gut.

Eine bestellte Sorte war nicht mit dabei, auch kein Ersatz. 

Bin ja froh überhaupt noch was bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Promachos (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Egal, ob gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit und viel Glück euch beiden.
|smlove2:

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gemini (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Die Stories sind auch immer wieder weltklasse, sehr 
unterhaltsam! :m

Als Tipp, wenn die ganze Shopgeschichte semiprofessionell 
geführt werden soll weniger Werbung in Angelmagazinen 
schalten, weil nach solchen Anzeigen bestellen eher mehr 
Leute als weniger.

Oder aus dem Fokus raus und nur noch auf Messen im 
Erzeugerland ungelabelten Kram bestellen und über Firmen 
raushauen (lassen) deren Bestellanahme und Logistik 
funktioniert.

Ist auch garnicht böse gemeint |wavey:


----------



## Pisces (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> .
> 
> Da in einem Sportlerheim hier im Ort innerhalb eines halben Jahres 7 mal eingebrochen wurde, habe ich das auch nicht wirklich öffentlich gemacht.
> 
> MfG Michael


 

Davon wissen aber die Zscheppliner nichts. Im Sportlerheim wurde in den letzten vier bis fünf Jahren viermal eingebrochen.

MfG Pisces


----------



## Gabczek (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Am 25.06. Samstag bestellt im Shop.
Bestellbestätigung per Email erhalten.
Am 30.06. telefonisch nachgefragt wann mit der Sendung in etwa zu rechnen ist. Bestellung war aufgrund technischer Fehler verloren gegangen. Sollte Bestellung ausdrucken und faxen. 
Am 30.06. Bestellbestätigung gefaxt mit Faxprotokoll.
Am 04.07. telefonisch nachgefragt wann in etwa mit Lieferung zu rechnen ist. Bestellung lag nicht vor, sollte Bestellbestätigung erneut faxen. Habe ich getan.

Warte bis heute auf Lieferung.


----------



## Fishing Gerd (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bezahlt?

Wenn nein, nerven sparen und wo anders einkaufen .....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bin auf die Geschichte gespannt |rolleyes


----------



## Gabczek (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Update:

Meine Bestellung vom 25.06. ist heute am 11.07. gekommen.

Grund für die Verzögerung waren technische Probleme im Shop.

Allerdings kann ich diesbezüglich nicht nachvollziehen warum Faxe verschwinden.

Trotz allem, war alles dabei was bestellt wurde und ich kann zudem per Überweisung im Nachhinein zahlen und spare somit die Nachnahmegebühr.

Fehler können jedem passieren, jedoch finde ich sollte man diese dann zugeben können und mit Engagement aufwiegen.
Sonst erscheint man unglaubwürdig.

Sehe ich alles ganz entpannt!

Gruß


----------



## Tomasz (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Alter Schwede, wenn ich das alles so lese komme ich doch sehr ins Grübeln.
Wollte eigentlich auch mal dort bestellen (zumindest seine Werbeauftritte funktionieren also ganz gut), aber nach den Erfahrungen der anderen bleibe ich doch bei meinen "alten" Händlern. Da gab es noch nie Probleme und wenn, dann wurden sie postwendend, kulant und zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mit der Ansicht biste nicht allein.:m


----------



## timonator1988 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

super, ich warte schon seit längerer Zeit auf meine Bestellung. Hätte ich das nur mal vorher gelesen. Auf ne Mail gab es auch keine Antwort.

Ich werde aber nicht davor zurückschrecken, das in mehreren Foren publik zu machen.


----------



## Huchenfreak (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es war alles dabei und es gab vier Gummifische gratis.


----------



## lexusis71 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin zusammen
Hab mir jetzt fast den ganzen Trööt durchgelesen|kopfkrat
Hab da am 07 Aug 11 - 16:30 bestellt.Heut mal angerufen wann ich mit der Ware rechnen kann? 

Antwort,ist heut raus .....

Na da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt,wann ich meine Gummis bekomm.
Sind das eigentlich alles 3er Packete bei den Stint Shads,oder nur wo es direkt bei steht.?
Wenn nicht würd ich es dann doch etwas Teuer finden, 2,49 für ein Gummi.

Ich werde berichten.Aber als Lieferzeit steht ja eigentlich 6-7 Tage. 
Hm,hab da nen Gedanken !

Bestellt MB evtl selber erst,wenn bei Ihm bestellungen eingegangen sind ?;+

Naja,am Telefon sagte Er mir.Packet ist Samstag da.

Mal sehen


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich bestelle regelmäßig bei MB-Fishing und möchte - nachdem ich nun alle Beiträge gelesen habe- auch mal meine Erfahrung und Meinung hier darstellen. 

In Sachen Kundenservice und Freundlichkeit muss ich sagen habe ich selten so eine gute Beratung bekommen die meiner Meinung nach nicht darauf ausgerichtet war so viel wie möglich zu verkaufen sondern mir wirklich nur das ans Herz zu legen was ich tatsächlich (in Bezug auf die Angelsituation) brauche. Find ich TOP

Auch habe ich wenn wir per Telefon über neue Köder oder oder das 55er FC sprachen und ich mir nicht sicher war immer bei meiner Bestellung eine Probe bekommen so dass ich erstmal testen konnte. Finde ich auch TOP!

Wenn ich mal eine fehlerhafte Lieferung hatte wurde mir sofort Ersatz geschickt oder dies bei der nächsten Bestellung berücksichtigt. Ebenfalls TOP!

Die Preise für die Gummis dort suchen ebenfalls ihresgleichen. Billiger gehts wohl kaum. TOP!

Das einzige was mich wirklich ein wenig nervt ist, die wirklich teilweise lange Lieferzeit von bis zu 2 Wochen und dass man keinen Versandtstatus erhält. Dies wäre hilfreich weil man dann zumindest weiss "es passiert etwas". In der Regel ist es so, dass ich eine Woche auf die Sachen warten muss. 

Dies nehme ich ich aber aufgrund der Vorteile die ich oben aufgezählt habe gerne in kauf. Alles über einer Woche geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht! 

Ich muss allerdings noch hinzufügen, dass wenn eine derartige Verspätung stattgefunden hat, ich immer ein paar Gummis extra im Paket hatte. Das ist dann wieder TOP!

Kurzum ich werde auch weiterhin Kunde bei MB bleiben. :m


----------



## Maya (9. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich bestelle regelmäßig bei MB-Fishing und möchte - nachdem ich nun alle Beiträge gelesen habe- auch mal meine Erfahrung und Meinung hier darstellen.
> 
> In Sachen Kundenservice und Freundlichkeit muss ich sagen habe ich selten so eine gute Beratung bekommen die meiner Meinung nach nicht darauf ausgerichtet war so viel wie möglich zu verkaufen sondern mir wirklich nur das ans Herz zu legen was ich tatsächlich (in Bezug auf die Angelsituation) brauche. Find ich TOP
> 
> ...





  [FONT=&quot]Hallo ich kann nur dem beistimmen was Jamdoumo über MB  geschrieben hat. Wenn ich damit Rechne das die Lieferung länger dauert und ich bekommen ( letzte Bestellung 7 Gufis und eine Packung Drillinge extra) kann man das schon in Kauf nehmen[/FONT].


----------



## Gabczek (11. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe hier und da auch mal paar Tage länger gewartet und hinterher telefoniert aber die Ware immer bekommen und das zu einem guten Preis.

Wenn man das weiß dann kann man sich darauf einstellen und entsprechend frühzeitig bestellen.

Im übrigen finde ich es unsinnig ohne fundiertes Hintergrundwissen über Veit seinen Ruf oder evtl. Geschäftsbeziehungen zu mutmaßen.

Der Veit ist ein absolut hilfsbereiter, selbstloser und engagierter Angler und jeder der ihn kennt kann das bestätigen.

Gruß!


----------



## Promachos (11. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Gabczek schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich es unsinnig ohne fundiertes Hintergrundwissen über Veit seinen Ruf oder evtl. Geschäftsbeziehungen zu mutmaßen.
> *Der Veit ist ein absolut hilfsbereiter, selbstloser und engagierter Angler und jeder der ihn kennt kann das bestätigen.*



#6 Dem ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts hinzuzufügen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

*Entschuldigung*

Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, ich habe mbfishing und profishing verwechselt. Ich kenne mbfishing nicht und es ist absolut alles falsch was ich in Bezug auf mbfishing geschrieben habe, durch meinen Fehler mit der Namensverwechslung.

Ich kann mich nur nochmals Entschuldigen.


----------



## Gabczek (16. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mein Bestellung vom 12.09. ist gestern angekommen!

Super verpackt, vollständig und auf Rechnung!

Schneller gehts wirklich nicht.

Gruß!


----------



## Gabczek (16. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

4 Packungen á 3 Gummis gratis mit dabei!!


----------



## bertman (21. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So,

habe auch mal wieder ne Bestellung gemacht und direkt per PayPal gezahlt. Bin mal gespannt wann das ankommt  Wird immer noch mit Hermes verschickt?

Gruss Robert


----------



## micbrtls (21. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ja - die erste: Es geht alles mit Hermes raus! Dafür kostet der Versand auch nur 4,50 €, die Post wäre schon 2,50 oder 3,00 € teurer.

Ja - die zweite: Ich packe zu fast allen Bestellungen kostenlose Muster (Meistens zwischen 8 und 10 Gummifischen) zum Ausprobieren dazu!

Wen´s interessiert Teil 1: Nächste Woche sind wieder die preiswerten Miniwobbler da

Wen´s interessiert Teil 2: Nächste Woche habe ich die AIDOS in 13 cm hier

Wen´s interessiert Teil 3: Ich ziehe mit meinem Laden nach Pohritsch, das ist ca. 10 min von Halle entfernt! Werde dann ca. 300 m² für meinen Shop haben. Vorführbecken ist geplant!

@Robert: Dein Paket ist heute um 11:00 Uhr Hermes übergeben worden und sollte am Freitag eintreffen. Habe gesehen, dass du die Angebotsseite gefunden hast. Besten Dank für den Auftrag und viel Spass mit der Ware!


----------



## Hechtpaule (21. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi Jungs,

ich habe am 19.09. -allerdings zu später Stunde- einen Ar... voll Gummifischchen bestellt. Bin 'mal gespannt, wann die kommen. Werde meine Erfahrungen hier gerne wiedergeben.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## raubfisch-ole (21. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So Michael, ich muss mir auch mal Wind machen! Auch wenn ich es ungern mache, muss es dennoch gesagt werden! Und ich hoffe du fasst es als POSITIVE Kritik auf!!!
Ich habe am 07.09 bestellt, nach einem Telefonat am 16.09 war ich recht zuversichtlich das ich die Köder recht schnell bekomme. Dem war nicht so,(wechsel den Zusteller oder mach ihm DRUCK) ich musste heute erneut nachfragen wo meine Bestellung bleibt. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass es alles noch seinen Lauf nimmt und ich als zufriedener Kunde diesen Shop weiter empfehlen kann!!! Bitte nehm es als kleinen A....tritt auf und mache in Zukunft etwas mehr für die Zufriedenheit der Kunden!!! Ich werde auf alle Fälle weiterhin bei dir bestellen, denn die Köderquali ist einfach nur Top im Gegensatz zu einigen Namenswerten Herstellern. (ich weiß nicht genau aber ich dachte die heissen Zanderkant K.... oder so :q) 

Gruß Ole


----------



## micbrtls (21. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Paul,

deine Sendung ist heute Hermes übergeben worden, sollte am Freitag bei dir eintrudeln.

@Ole: Die Jungs von Hermes waren etwas lahmarschig! Dein Paket ist seit letzter Woche unterwegs. Kann dir gerne die Tracking schicken! Lt. dem Verein soll das Paket morgen bei dir sein. Die werben ja auch nur damit, dass die preiswert sind, von schnell hatte ich da auch noch nix gelesen. 

Dafür ist der Preis für versicherte Sendungen unschlagbar.


----------



## Gabczek (24. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> ...... im Gegensatz zu einigen Namenswerten Herstellern. (ich weiß nicht genau aber ich dachte die heissen Zanderkant K.... oder so :q)
> 
> Gruß Ole



Und das Herr Hähnel in der aktuellen F&F die Playboys vorstellt finde ich unmöglich, zumal der in jeden Filchen seit Jahren die Ka ....is propagiert und die meiner Meinung nach gaaaanz schlechte Köder sind.


----------



## micbrtls (26. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Gabzek: Besser finde ich da noch den Käse, dass mir ein äußerst bekannter Angler und Lehrer erzählen will, dass eine Farbe für´s Zanderangeln reicht und (Wenn ich´s richtig habe) violett Käse ist!

Habe mich mal in seinem Shop umgeschaut! Und was finde ich dort: Einen Zanderkant Kauli in violett! Da kann sich jeder seinen Reim drauf machen.

Aber es ist ja auch mein reden: Wenn jemand lieber mit mit dem Sänger Slim Jim, Spro Playboy oder Zanderkant Kauli angeln will, soll er das auch machen - Dann muss er aber auch das Geld dafür bezahlen und die Auswahl in Kauf nehmen!

Jeder soll das Material nehmen, von dem er überzeugt ist. Egal ob Kauli, Slim Jim, Playboy, Stint oder Aido (Den gibts in ca. 10 Tagen auch in 13 cm!)


----------



## Ramirezz (29. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, hab gestern Abend meine Bestellung bei mbfishing.de aufgegeben und muss sagen, dass ich im Vorfeld super beraten wurde durch Michael (danke dafür nochmal!). Wenn nun mit der Lieferung noch alles gut klappt, werde ich dort sicher öfter bei Bedarf bestellen.

Hoffe, dass ich dann ab kommender Woche endlich an den Bodden kann, um mein Glück als Anfänger zu versuchen :-D

Grüße


----------



## ayron (29. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hab auch mal was bestellt....mal shen wann es angkommt

Hoffe mal auf morgen|rolleyes


----------



## Kingkurt70 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bin sehr zufrieden mit MBfishing. Die Köder sind günstig, fängig und häufig deutlich mehr drin als man bestellt hat, da kann sich die Sendung gerne ein paar Tage Zeit lassen. Wenn die bestellten Gummifische noch ein paar Kumpels zum Angeln einladen |supergri


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden mit MBfishing. Die Köder sind günstig, fängig und häufig deutlich mehr drin als man bestellt hat, da kann sich die Sendung gerne ein paar Tage Zeit lassen. Wenn die bestellten Gummifische noch ein paar Kumpels zum Angeln einladen |supergri


 

Meine Rede!


----------



## Bolli82 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden mit MBfishing. Die Köder sind günstig, fängig und häufig deutlich mehr drin als man bestellt hat, da kann sich die Sendung gerne ein paar Tage Zeit lassen. Wenn die bestellten Gummifische noch ein paar Kumpels zum Angeln einladen |supergri




Hab vor ca 3 Wochen auch was bestellt und dann auch nach ca 1ner Woche geliefert bekommen. Da es länger als normal gedauert hat hat er noch einen riesen Batzen extra Köder mit reingepackt.


----------



## ayron (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So wenn der Postman drei mal Klingelt


Bestellung ist da Dauerte 6 tage, habe aber auch per Papier Überweisung bestellt (also top Lieferzeit)

Und was soll ich sagen:q Die aidos haben noch ca 20 Freunde mitgebracht:m

Und das, obwohl nur für 24€ und außließlich aus dem angebot bestellt wurde|rolleyes

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab auch mal ein paar Aido´s bestellt,mal schauen wann sie ankommen.


----------



## ayron (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@andre

Ich war heute am kanalo und bin recht begeistert!!!
Konnte zwar den Biss nicht verwerten, weil ich auch nur mono auf der Rolle hatte.......aber der lauf ist super Sexy:q

Schönes leichtes schwänzeln und bellydance#6

Einer von den Gratis Killershads hat auch direk mal nen schönen 30er gebracht.


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ayronetri zum 30er!!!Hört sich doch gut an!!!#6


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Heute sind die Aido´s und die Köpfe gekommen,habe am Dienstag überwiesen.Einfach Top.Qualität ist auch super und es fehlte nix!!!#6#6
Werde bald wieder was bei ihm bestellen!!


----------



## firestick (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich kann nicht meckern, im Gegenteil, gute Ware zu einem guten Preis.#6
Am Dienstag habe ich meine Bestellung bezahlt. Mittwoch gab es einen Rückruf, weil eine Position nicht lieferbar war, wurde eine Ersatzware vereinbart. Am Freitag war die Ware bei mir. Und zu meiner Überraschung, waren viele Köder zusätzlich dabei. 
Vielen Dank!
M. K.
PS: Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fische beissen, aber dafür bin ich ja nun selbst verantwortlich.:g


----------



## micbrtls (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@firestick: Ist halt ein Problem mit meinem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Packtisch: Der ist recht klein und wenn da was zu viel drauf liegt, landet das schon mal häufiger mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was mit in die Tüte!

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @firestick: Ist halt ein Problem mit meinem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Seht Ihr ich habs Euch doch gesagt. Und abgesehen davon will gut Ding auch immer Weile haben. 

Wie Ihr oben gelesen habt, bestelle ich schon länger und relativ regemäßig bei MB meinen Kram und werde auch nicht so schnell nicht wechseln. Ich habe zu oft Ärger mit anderen "großen" Onlineshops gehabt. 

Und mal ehrlich, was ist Euch lieber eine Bestellung in der Sachen fehlen, man sich durch irgendwelche Callcenter hangeln muss oder eine Lieferung die vielleicht etwas länger braucht aber immer mit ein Paar kleinen Extras aufgepeppt ist? 

Na also! 

Ich habe gerade mal wieder eine Ladung Gummis bei ihm bestellt und freue mich schon auf die Lieferung.


----------



## micbrtls (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Da ich die nächsten zwei Tage nicht im Hause sein werde, gehen die nächsten Bestellungen erst am Freitag raus. Werden dann am Montag bei euch eintreffen.


----------



## PetriPeter (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

die seite ist furchtbar. öffnen sich ständig fenster in fenstern , es werden mehrere warenkörbe angelegt... hätte gerne bestellt aber nur fehler..


----------



## micbrtls (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Peter,

bin jetzt etwas überrascht! Auf der linken Seite sind die Kategorien und dann siehst du die einzelnen Produkte. Was für weitere Fenster öffnen sich denn da?

Kann es sein, dass du deinen Popp-Up Blocker nicht eingeschalten hast?

PS: Wenn noch jemand so etwas hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich informiert werde.

MfG Michael


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin Micha!

Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich bereits in den Warnkorb gelegte Artikel nicht wieder entfernen bzw. die Menge erhöhen konnte. Teilweise wurde der Warenkorb garnicht mehr angezeigt. Auf die Seite zur Bestellung der AIDOS gelangte man nir über Umwege (z.b. den Button Angeln auf Zander) 

Beste Grüße


----------



## micbrtls (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo nach Neuss!

Ich werde dass mit dem Warenkorb mal selber austesten, mal schauen, was dabei raus kommt. Ist mir aber bis dato - bei telefonischer Bestellung - selber nicht passiert. Werde da auch mal meinen Spezi dran setzten. Aber erst mal vielen Dank für die Info.

Leider kann ich bei der Menge der Artikel nicht für jeden einen Button auf die erste Seite setzten. Geht vom Platz leider nicht. Darum auch die Unterkategorien. Und sicherlich ist die Kategorie mit den GUFI´s für Zander auch die meist beanspruchte.

Aber noch vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin Micha! 

Bestellung ist gestern heil bei mir angekommen. Wie immer alles drin und in Ordnung. #6

Danke!


PS: Auch vielen Dank an den Weihnachtsmann, der wohl mal wieder mit eingepackt hat. :m


----------



## Schnipp01 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@MB: keine ahnung was bei dir los ist?

ich habe am donnerstag (13.10.2011) bei dir bestellt und sofort per paypal bezahlt.

*RECHNUNGSAUSZUG*

Name:
Michael Bartels

Gesamtbetrag:
-€52,59 EURGebühr:
€0,00 EURNettobetrag:
-€52,59 EUR
Betrag:
€52,59 EURUmsatzsteuer:

Artikelbezeichnung:
Order Number: 10273Artikelnummer:
10273Datum:
13. Okt 2011Zeit:
07:52:40 MESZStatus: 
Abgeschlossen 

Zahlungsquelle:
€52,59 EUR -   (Bestätigt)


heute ist donnerstag und es ist noch keine ware bei mir angekommen ...

ich habe sogar am dienstag (18.10.2011) mit dir telefoniert, wo du mir zugesichert hast, dass alles bei der post ist und spätestens donnerstag da sei |kopfkrat

k.a. was bei dir nicht stimmt, aber bei einer sofortüberweisung per paypal kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich meine ware innerhalb von aller, aller spätestens 4 tagen haben sollte.....


leider ist de lieferschwierigkeit zum wiederholten male aufgetreten (nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch im bekanntenkreis). deine guten preise werden auf grund solcher negativer differetzen in den schatten gestellt. schade 

ich hoffe dennoch das meine bestellung "zeitnah" eingeht.

mfg daniel r.


----------



## fixel600 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe letztens auch bestellt, auf e-mail Rückfragen wurde super eingegangen, und es waren auch wirklich viele "Testköder" dabei.
Habe Freitags per Überweisung bestellt, das Paket kam die Woche darauf Freitags an. #6


----------



## Schnipp01 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> Habe Freitags per Überweisung bestellt, das Paket kam die Woche darauf Freitags an.




7 tage warten ist meiner meinung nach 3 tage zu spät.....


----------



## beerchen (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nabend, 
wenn man davon ausgeht, das er Freitag abends bestellt und überwiesen hat, dürfte der Geldeingang erst am Montag oder Dienstag, unter Umständen (je nach Tempo der Bank) sogar erst Mittwoch passiert sein.
Da finde ich den Freitag als Liefertermin gar nicht soooo schlecht.

Sicher geht es auch schneller, aber das liegt oft an den Banken!


----------



## fixel600 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

finde ich nicht, das Geld war Montags beim Verkäufer, da die Banken am WE keine Transaktionen durchführen. 
Dienstags wurde es versendet. Hermes ist leider nicht so schnell wie die Post, 4 Tage Laufzeit sind aber noch okay. 

Einfach mal ein bisschen entspannen Leute und nicht mit der Geduld eines 6 Jährigen auf den Postboten warten


----------



## micbrtls (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Daniel,

wie schon telefonisch mitgeteilt, konnte ich letzte Woche Donnerstag und Freitag nicht versenden. Deine Sendung ist per Hermes auch raus und ist lt. Hermes heute im Verteiler drin.

Sicherlich könnte ich auch per Post verschicken. Dann würde der Versand auch 2,50 € mehr kosten und die Post in Eilenburg haben die dicht gemacht! Wenn die Infos stimmen, hat jetzt ein kleiner Laden die Post drin und ich dürfte wohl täglich längere Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen, bis ich die Pakete abgeben kann.

Und was die Zahlungen per Bank angeht, so gibt es Zahlungen, die sind innerhalb von wenigen Stunden verbucht, teilweise gibt es auch Laufzeiten von 2-3 Tagen. Und wenn das Geld Abends eingeht, kann ich zwar das Paket noch wegbringen, es wird dann aber erst am Folgetag um 14 Uhr abgeholt. Und dann kommen noch zwischen 2 und 4 Werktage für den Versand dazu. In so fern sind 7 Tage bei Zahlung per Überweisung in Ordnung!

Wer es aber am einfachsten haben möchte: Per Nachnahme bestellen! Wenn bei der Bestellung eine wahre Telfonnummer angegeben ist, geht die Sendung auf Rechnung raus!

Ich freue mich über jeden Kunden und jede Bestellung: Aber wenn du deine Ware von jetzt auf gleich brauchst oder innerhalb von 2 - 3 Tagen haben musst oder willst, so muß ich dir leider - so schwer es mir auch fällt - empfehlen, beim Fachhändler vor Ort zu kaufen oder bei einem anderen Shop zu kaufen, der dann aber auch erheblich teurer bei den Produkten und Versand sein wird und nicht die Auswahl anbieten kann. 

Aber du weisst auch selber, wenn du die Sachen wo anders bestellst, hättest du wahrscheinlich nicht 52 € sondern irgendwo 70 - 80 € für die gleiche Ware bezahlen müssen. Von der Farbauswahl der Köder mal ganz abgesehen.

Die Kunden, die im Netz kaufen, sollten wissen, dass der Versand, warum auch immer, einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann. Darum ist es auch im Netz preiswerter! Und wenn ein versicherter Versand 4,50 € kostet, kann damit kaum DPD oder GLS gemeint sein!

Wer einige Tage warten kann und dazu richtig Geld sparen will und dazu in den Bereichen, in den ich anbiete, eine gute Auswahl - wenn nicht sogar die größte Auswahl an den länglichen Ködern in Deutschland - haben möchte, kann unbedenklich bei mir kaufen.


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> 7 tage warten ist meiner meinung nach 3 tage zu spät.....


Tut mir leid aber wenn du so denkst dann gehe im Laden um die Ecke einkaufen. Was regt mich diese Quantität der Gesellschaft heutzutage auf! Alles muss nur noch schnell gehen und am besten 24Stunden nach der Bestellung vor der Tür liegen. Ein Versand allein daran zu beurteilen ob er nach 3 oder 7 Tagen liefert ist schon unter aller Sau. Bei solchen Kunden wir dir, würde ich mir als Lieferant wünschen wenn du woanders bestellst. Bin ich froh das ich so einen bekloppten Job nicht habe. 

*Ironie*
*****Wurde von mir selbst entfernt weil einige hier wohl keinen Humor haben***** XD


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Was einige für Vorstellungen haben, wenn man freitags eine Überweisung tätigt, wird Sie beim Verkäufer aller frühstens Montag oder Dienstag eintreffen, dann nochmal ein Tag fürs Verpacken und Versenden - D.h. Mittwoch ist das Paket bei der Post.

Je nach Versanddienstleister kann die Regellaufzeit bis zu 7 Werktage dauern - Ein bißchen Geduld sollte man schon haben. |wavey:


----------



## bernie (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Carp-MV: Ich finde, Du solltest Deinen letzten Absatz schnellstens löschen..... der ist nämlich alles andere als "lustig" oder "ironisch".


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> @Carp-MV: Ich finde, Du solltest Deinen letzten Absatz schnellstens  löschen..... der ist nämlich alles andere als "lustig" oder "ironisch".
> __________________
> ..bis denne
> B)ernd


Natürlich ist das ironisch gemeint und jeder mit ein bisschen Humor versteht das auch so. 
Ich streite mich aber auch nicht wirklich wegen sowas und habe diesen Satz mal entfernt. Mein restlicher Beitrag hat ja auch so genug Aussagekraft. 


> Gewalt ist KEINE Lösung!!!!! ......... ausser manchmal


Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen? :m


----------



## Schnipp01 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> Was regt mich diese Quantität der Gesellschaft heutzutage auf! Alles  muss nur noch schnell gehen und am besten 24Stunden nach der Bestellung  vor der Tür liegen.



herzlich willkommen im 21. jahrhuntert.... #6


----------



## micbrtls (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Schnipp01: Ist die Ware denn heute angekommen und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, was hälst du davon? Würde auch mal einige interessieren. Biste zufrieden? Wäre doch auch schön gewesen, davon was zu lesen.

PS: Dein Paket ist am 18.10. im Hermes-Shop abgegeben worden, am 19.10. wurde es vom Hermesboten abgeholt und wenn die Hermes-Info richtig ist, hast du es heute bekommen.

Unabhängig davon: Ich habe heute noch einen Kunden am Telefon gehabt, der am Montag das Geld online überwiesen hat. Das Geld war gestern Abend erst hier! Wie soll denn da eine Lieferzeit von 3-4 Tagen eingehalten werden?


----------



## ayron (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich finde das ok....man bedenke, dass die slim jims (selten) ab 0,69€ und die Playboys 1€ kosten. Da warte ich gern was länger auf meine Aidos

Und Auswahl hat man auch mehr + angebote + Gratis Köder.....warten....so what|wavey:

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst Zeit ist Geld:q


----------



## Schnipp01 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> Ich habe heute noch einen Kunden am Telefon gehabt, der am Montag das  Geld online überwiesen hat. Das Geld war gestern Abend erst hier! Wie  soll denn da eine Lieferzeit von 3-4 Tagen eingehalten werden?


nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben, ich habe per *PAYPAL *überwiesen, und da ist der geldeingang sofort zu sehen, und das geld auch sofort auf deinem konto....



> Biste zufrieden? Wäre doch auch schön gewesen, davon was zu lesen.


ja paket war gestern da #v und deine ware ist auch sehr gut, das habe ich nie bestritten, danke für die extras... mich hat es halt geärgert das der versand halt nicht so läuft wie er sollte, aber egal das thema is vom tisch, und ich hoffe das das beim nächsten mal besser läuft...ich ruf dich an 

hier noch das ergebnis von gestern köder war ein stint...


----------



## micbrtls (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Schön, dass die Sachen gleich Erfolg gebracht haben. Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei deiner nächsten Bestellung einige vom BLINKER hier sind, ist auch gering.

PS: Den AIDO gibts ja auch ab 0,33 € und den Stint ab 0,66 € pro Stück im Dreierpack. Wenn jemand den Slim Jim oder Spro Playboy günstiger sieht, bitte melden.


----------



## weberei (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe letztens auch beim MBfishing bestellt und bin zufrieden!

Sonntags bestellt und sofort gezahlt, ging schon am Montag Mittag die Ware raus. Donnerstags waren die Köder fast vollständig da. Leider fehlte eine Packung Stinte, es lag aber so mancher Köder als Geschenk mit dabei.

Kurz Kontakt mit Michael aufgenommen und ihm die Lage geschildert. Er sagte, die fehlenden Köder gehen sofort raus und so kamen sie auch schon bald an.

Insgesamt also nur ein kleines Missgeschick, was aber schnell wieder ausgebügelt wurde. Die Köder sind top verarbeitet und das zu einem klasse Preis!


----------



## H.Christians (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe letzten Sonntag auch mal wieder was bestellt. Die Aidos sind schon gute Gufis.

Antwort was Sache ist habe ich noch nicht, bezahlt wurde sofort per Paypal.

Hoffe ja das es nicht wieder so ein Zirkus wird wie im Mai, damals habe ich über 4 Wochen auf meine Gufis warten müssen, und die Bestellung war nicht mal komplett geliefert worden.

Naja vielleicht meldet sich Herr Bartels ja mal |supergri|supergri


----------



## micbrtls (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Holger,

war am Montag beim Zoll und habe Ware abgeholt. Dienstag alles kontrolliert und anschließend Pakete gepackt, die sind gestern beim Hermesshop abgegeben worden.

Wird dieses mal wohl erheblich schneller gehen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## masterpike (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe letzte Woche Montag bestellt und alles kam am Freitag bereits bei mir an. 

Die Köder sind alle bestens verarbeitet und die Auswahl an interessanten Farben ist genial. Zu dem fangen die Aidos und Stinte auch noch Fisch

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## H.Christians (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Meine Bestellung ist grade angekommen.
Hat diesmal alles wunderbar geklappt.

Dazu gabs noch etliche Gratisköder, dafür nochmal ein extra dankeschön.
Schöne Sachen dabei, der Nachteil für mich ist:

Ich werde wohl nächste Woche nochmal was nachbestellen.:m
Mal gucken das die bessere Hälfte nix merkt |krach:|krach:

Wenn alles so in Zukunft weiter klappt, wie dieses mal, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

Und die Preise sind nun wirklich unschlagbar. Wer meint es günstiger zu bekommen, soll halt woanders bestellen.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe die Off-Topic Diskussion rausgenommen. 
Diskutiert das wo ihr wollt - hier jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Sinned (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe heute das erste Mal bei MB bestellt. Schlimmer als bei Askari kanns sicherlich nicht werden. Ich bin zuversichtlich und freue mich auf die Köder und Stuff.


----------



## Lenger06 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Sendung heute erhalten...Alles bestens...Super Service...Gute Ware...sofort in meiner Dealerliste registriert..:m


----------



## Müritzfisch (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab heute auch Ware erhalten. Alles top! Werde hier wieder bestellen.


----------



## Sinned (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir auch alles Bestens! Meine Angelkollegen werden sich nun auch dort GuFis bestellen.


----------



## Sparky1337 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mittwoch bestellt  Freitag versendet und montag gekommen mit 1a gratis ködern 

Nur die Tüten da löst sich die farbe von ab bei mir...


----------



## Müritzfisch (8. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> ...
> Nur die Tüten da löst sich die farbe von ab bei mir...



Bei mir auch aber mit denen angel ich ja nicht  !!


----------



## micbrtls (9. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Zu den Tüten: Ich hatte 100000 Tüten bestellt. Diese sollten eine Alufolie drinen haben und der Druck sollte wie bei anderen Herstellern auch sein. Für mich war da die Frage, ob die genommen werden oder nicht. Habe die genommen, da die Verpackung eh nach dem Auspacken entsorgt wird. 

Die Tüten in China zu entsorgen ist nicht im Sinn des Umweltschutzes. Aber ab 2013 werden meine Köder nur noch in Tüten ohne Aufdruck abgepackt.


----------



## ozangler (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab am Samstag bestellt und heute ist schon alles gekommen, wenn der Feiertag nicht gewesen wäre, wäre es bestimmt schon gestern da gewesen.

TopKöder zu nem guten Preis, wenn die Hure Elbe ihren Tribut gefordert hat werd ich sicher wieder hier meine Gummis nachbestellen


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Neuer rekord!

Freitag bestellt dienstag geliefert!

Fast perfekt!

Einmal BKK (die übrigens sehr geil sind) in grösse 10 erhalten trotz das grösse 8 bestellt wurde.... So what!?


----------



## Salmotom (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe zum 1. mal bei mbfishing bestellt und die Lieferung kam recht schnell . Leider wurde 1 Position ( 6 Stück eines Köders ) nicht geliefert und dafür 5 verschiedene ( 1 doppelt ) andere Köder geliefert mit deren Dekor ich nichts anfangen kann . Am 30.11.11 hab ich das per E-mail reklamiert und habe bis heute keine rückmeldung .

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen ....


----------



## micbrtls (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Thomas,

habe dein Komment hier gerade gelesen. Leider hattest du deine Mail nicht an die mbfishing@web.de (Wie die im Impressum steht) geschickt, sondern an die info@mbfishing.de! Würde mich freuen, wenn du das mit den Mailadressen bestätigen würdest!

Die info@mbfishing.de kontrolliere ich wegen Spam und sonstiger Mails nicht! Deswegen ist die im Impressum auch nicht angegeben.

Die falsch gelieferten Positionen gehen heute mit der Post raus!

Zu den Ködern, die momentan nicht bestellbar sind: Ich hatte reichlich Stinte sehr zeitig bestellt und diese sind seit über 6 Wochen überfällig! Die Ware ist komplett bezahlt und ich warte selber!

@Matze: Wenn ich den Fehler gemacht haben sollte, kann der Kunde eigentlich im Regelfall die falsch gelieferten Köder behalten, obwohl mir lt. AGB eine solche Ersatzlieferung zustehen würde. Wenn ich unabsichtlich eine falsche Ware geschickt habe, geht die richtige auch ohne Rückforderungsansprüche raus! Die Ware kann beim Kunden verbleiben.

Ansonsten noch schöne Festtage und guten Rutsch!

Michael


----------



## Salmotom (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Michael ,

danke erstmal für deine Rückmeldung hier . Wäre es aber nicht viel einfacher und auch sinniger wenn auf dem Lieferschein gestanden hätte , das die fehlende Ware nachgeliefert wird ?!

Die Reklamation hab ich an die E-mail Adresse geschickt ( info@mbfishing.de ) von der ich auch die Bestellbestätigung erhalten habe . Ich bin nun schon fast 15 Jahre im Internet unterwegs , und das ist das 1. mal das ich auf eine E-mail Adresse ( Geschäftlich ) antworte - und keine Rückantwort bekomme . 

Da sich aber jetzt anscheinend alles geklärt hat weiss ich für das nächste mal bescheid und werde es berücksichtigen .

In diesem Sinne

Schöne Feiertage und kommt gut ins neue Jahr

Gruss Thomas |wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ist doch alles kein Problem. Die AIDO´s sollten kurz nach Weihnachten bei dir ankommen.

Aber: Auf die info@mbfishing.de kommen auf jede Bestellung ca. 10 weitere Mails rein. Dazu finde ich das Strato-Programm nicht wirklich prickelnd, da recht unübersichtlich. Keine Sortierfunktion und langsam. Deshalb steht im Impressum die Web-Adresse.

Wünsche schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## sdg82 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,

kann Euch beruhigen... er antwortet weder auf den einen noch auf den anderen Account bzw. Emailadresse!

Warte nun auch seit einer Woche auf ein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Salmotom (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also meine fehlenden Fischies sind wie versprochen eingetroffen und haben auch schon den ersten Hecht von ca. 70 cm gefangen .


----------



## rotrunna (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

mit meinem mac und dem safari browser zeigt die seite mir keine bilder an, ist es genauso mit anderen browsern wie dem firefox? daer habe ich noch nichts bestellt obwohl ich heiß auf den mb stint bin

MFG


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir (MacBook) zeigt sowohl Safari als auch Firefox Bilder an |kopfkrat

Scheint wohl ein Problem bei dir zu sein (Safari nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand?)!


----------



## sdg82 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab auch Safari auf meinem Windowsrechner laufen und kann alles sehen.

Davon ab, ist meine Ware immer noch nicht da!

Toller Service #d


----------



## sdg82 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wollte nur bescheid geben, dass meine Köder endlich da sind.


----------



## Benni1987 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe am 1.1 bestellt und heute ist doch tatsächlich ein päckchen angekommen!Ich bin begeistert!#d 
waren zwar alle köder und köpfe drin aber der kontakt lässt mehr als zu wünschen übrig!ich habe bis jetzt keine antwort auf eine mail von...was weiss ich,is locker ne woche her,jetzt ists mir auch egal.Ich werde wohl wieder bestellen aber erst wenn ich mit micha gesprochen habe und weiss das alles was ich haben will auch lieferbar ist.auserdem wird per nachnahme bestellt nach eigener aussage solls ja am schnellsten gehen...|kopfkrat
wir werden sehen sprach taube


----------



## ayron (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also wenn dich was von Boardpatner haben / bzw erfragen wollte hab ich die immer hier angeschrieben.....klappte immer eins a ein paar h oder teilweise nur minuten und ich bekam ne antwort#6


----------



## Troll12 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Franz 16,was hatte er denn für eine Telef.Nr. angegeben ich habe nur eine Handynr. und dort ist sofort,Teilnehmer ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar.
Gruß Troll12


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit.


----------



## fenriz-hc (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin, einfach anklicken und lesen


http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=119&cat2=122&sitepro=1


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit.


----------



## Troll12 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo LEV,ich habe am 07.01.2012  ( 70,00€) überwiesen und habe bis zum heutigen Tag noch keine Nachricht geschweige ein Päckchen bekommen.Der antwortet nicht auf E-mails und geht auch nicht ans Telefon,ich gehe davon aus,dass dieser Bursche ein Betrüger ist.Ich war so dumm und habe mich im Netz nicht umgesehen.Hätte ich Anglerboard gelesen könnte ich mir für die 70€ anderwo Gummifische kaufen.Wenn Du seine Ausreden im Forum liest kann man das Kotzen kriegen,allein seinen Hinweis auf der Webseite,man hätte ihm 1500 Holzhämmer geliefert und seine Gummifische wären per Schiff nach Rotterdam unterwegs,das stinkt doch zum Himmel.Wenn dieser üble Bursche Mann wäre,würde er dazu stehen,zu seinen Betrügereien.Ich habe jetzt meinen Anwalt beauftrag sich der Sache anzunehmen,um solchen üblen Internetbetrügern mal das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit.


----------



## fenriz-hc (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also ich hab schon ein paar Mal bestellt und kann überhaupt nicht klagen. Also immer vorsichtig mit irgendwelchen Vermutungen oder Verunglimpfungen. Sachlich bleiben und fertig


----------



## Troll12 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> habe dein Komment hier gerade gelesen. Leider hattest du deine Mail nicht an die mbfishing@web.de (Wie die im Impressum steht) geschickt, sondern an die info@mbfishing.de! Würde mich freuen, wenn du das mit den Mailadressen bestätigen würdest!
> 
> ...


Hallo Herr Bartels,was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann,Sie haben die Ware gar nicht und lassen einfach für nicht vorhandene Ware Kunden überweisen.Ich habe Sie oft angeschrieben und auch mein Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen.Warum überweisen Sie den von mir gezahlten Betrag nicht zurück.Zu Ihnen kann man als angeblichen Geschäftsmann doch absolut kein Vertrauen haben.


----------



## Troll12 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo LEV Du kannst Dich ja malmelden ob Deine Ware angekommen ist oder die Dame sich gemeldet hat.Wenn ich aber schon auf seiner Webseite lese,"Mir hat man die DSL-Leitung gekappt",dann kommen mir die Haare hoch.Warum geht er denn nicht an sein Handy.Und wenn ich angeblich im Ausland Urlaub mache,informiere ich doch meine Kunden.Bei mir ist es so,daß ich nicht nur die Gummifische,die nicht lieferbar sind,bestellt habe sondern auch Jigköpfe und andere Sachen.Ich frage mich,warum werden diese Artikel denn nicht geschickt.Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles sehr suspekt.Werde jetzt mal am Freitag nachforschen ob er aus dem Ausland zurück ist.Ich hoffe für Dich,das Deine Ware noch ankommt.


----------



## Troll12 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Dann hast Du wohl unwarscheinliches Glück gehabt.Mit Sachlichkeit hat das doch nichts zu tun.Wir müssen ja wohl auch für unser Geld arbeiten oder nicht?


----------



## Gemini (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vom reinen Unterhaltungswert her betrachtet, ist der Trööt schon fast ein Klassiker. Holzhämmer...



Jetzt lachst du noch. 

Wart nur mal ab bis die Holzhämmer mit Super-MB-Spezial-Fluo-
Vorfach bei euch in Hamburg einen Ü90 Zander nach dem 
anderen vor die Linse holen...


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit.


----------



## Troll12 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo LEV,ich habe sehr viel Angelgeräte im Internet bestellt und habe absolut keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht,nicht einmal im Ausland.Hier habe ich ein sehr ungutes Gefühl.Ich bleibe aber mit Sicherheit am Ball.Ich habe Ihm eben per Mail unmissverständlich klar gemacht,dass am Freitag der Brief an meinen Anwalt rausgeht,und dann,nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Benni1987 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Troll12 schrieb:


> Hallo LEV,ich habe am 07.01.2012  ( 70,00€) überwiesen und habe bis zum heutigen Tag noch keine Nachricht geschweige ein Päckchen bekommen.Der antwortet nicht auf E-mails und geht auch nicht ans Telefon,ich gehe davon aus,dass dieser Bursche ein Betrüger ist.Ich war so dumm und habe mich im Netz nicht umgesehen.Hätte ich Anglerboard gelesen könnte ich mir für die 70€ anderwo Gummifische kaufen.Wenn Du seine Ausreden im Forum liest kann man das Kotzen kriegen,allein seinen Hinweis auf der Webseite,man hätte ihm 1500 Holzhämmer geliefert und seine Gummifische wären per Schiff nach Rotterdam unterwegs,das stinkt doch zum Himmel.Wenn dieser üble Bursche Mann wäre,würde er dazu stehen,zu seinen Betrügereien.Ich habe jetzt meinen Anwalt beauftrag sich der Sache anzunehmen,um solchen üblen Internetbetrügern mal das Handwerk zu legen.



vorsicht vorsicht...etwas sagen und etwas schreiben sind zwei paar schuhe,frag mal deinen anwalt!
die geschichte ist komisch,stimmt schon,aber du wirst deine sachen schon bekommen!siehe pn...


----------



## Josef87 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich habe bei Ihm bestellt und nach 5 Tagen davon 2 Tage Wochenende mein Päckchen erhalten.

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## Leski (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> vorsicht vorsicht...etwas sagen und etwas schreiben sind zwei paar schuhe,frag mal deinen anwalt!
> die geschichte ist komisch,stimmt schon,aber du wirst deine sachen schon bekommen!siehe pn...


 
Wart doch erst mal ab,
also ich hab mein Paket auch sehr flott bekommen innerhalb einer Woche. Es ist nicht jeder Shop im Internet so toll organisiert und gibt ein Heiden-Geld für seinen Onlineshop aus.Da kann es passieren das manche Artikel hald mal nicht am Lager sind.  Wenn er nicht ans Telefon geht oder nicht per Email antwortet,gibt es bei manchen Menschen auch private Probleme oder man fährt auch mal in Urlaub. Wenn du so darüber reagierst warum bestellst du überhaupt im Internet,dann fahr lieber zu einem Händler vor Ort!!#6


----------



## Benni1987 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Leski schrieb:


> Wart doch erst mal ab,
> also ich hab mein Paket auch sehr flott bekommen innerhalb einer Woche. Es ist nicht jeder Shop im Internet so toll organisiert und gibt ein Heiden-Geld für seinen Onlineshop aus.Da kann es passieren das manche Artikel hald mal nicht am Lager sind.  Wenn er nicht ans Telefon geht oder nicht per Email antwortet,gibt es bei manchen Menschen auch private Probleme oder man fährt auch mal in Urlaub. Wenn du so darüber reagierst warum bestellst du überhaupt im Internet,dann fahr lieber zu einem Händler vor Ort!!#6



check ich nicht,wieso hast du mich zitiert in diesem zusammenhang?Is ja prinzipiell genau das was ich auch geschrieben habe,abwarten und nicht schriftlich etwas in den raum stellen wodurch sich jemand angegriffen fühlen könnte.


----------



## Troll12 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Leski schrieb:


> Wart doch erst mal ab,
> also ich hab mein Paket auch sehr flott bekommen innerhalb einer Woche. Es ist nicht jeder Shop im Internet so toll organisiert und gibt ein Heiden-Geld für seinen Onlineshop aus.Da kann es passieren das manche Artikel hald mal nicht am Lager sind.  Wenn er nicht ans Telefon geht oder nicht per Email antwortet,gibt es bei manchen Menschen auch private Probleme oder man fährt auch mal in Urlaub. Wenn du so darüber reagierst warum bestellst du überhaupt im Internet,dann fahr lieber zu einem Händler vor Ort!!#6


Hallo Leski,Du warst wohl einer von den Glücklichen die die Ware einigermaßen pünmktlich bekommen haben.Fakt ist doch,dass immer neue Ausreden auftreten um die Kunden zu beruhigen.Als Geschäftsmann kann ich nicht einfach mal 4 Wochen alles lieghenlassen.Wenn ich keine Ware habe,kann ich nicht einfach die Überweisungen annehmen und sich dann absolut nicht melden.Es ist bisher der einzige Shop mit dem ich Probleme habe.Ich überweise gleich nach Bestellung und habe innerhalb einer Woche meine Ware.Kleinkram bei Askari 3 Tage.Es kann auch nicht angehen wie von Ihm auf seiner Webseite beschrieben wurde,daß nur zwei Sorten Gumfi nicht lieferbar seien.So wie es für mich aussieht hat er wohl gar nichts,denn ich habe noch viele andere Artikel bestellt,die hätte er dann ja wohl liefern können.Ich m,uß0 ehrlioch sagen ich stimme mit Deiner Meinung absolut nicht überein,und da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige.Es ist ja im Forum nicht zu übersehen.|closed:


----------



## tommator (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Einfach der Wahnsinn hier. Bitte nicht aufhören! Ist ja zum totkugeln.

Wo kann man denn jetzt die Holzhämmer bestellen??

Wie kann denn so jemand noch Kunden haben? Irre.


----------



## firestick (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Naja, er hat deshalb noch Kunden, weil er wirklich gute Waren zu einem guten Preis anbietet. Gerade die Stinte und Aidos sind ein echter Bringer. Ich habe zweimal bei ihm bestellt und es hat zweimal wirklich gut geklappt. Meine erste Bestellung war drei Tage nach der Bezahlung bei mir. Bei der zweiten hat es wohl eine Woche gedauert, weil er selber noch auf Ware gewartet hat. Dies hat er mir auch telefonisch mitgeteilt und mich um Entschuldigung für die Verspätung gebeten. Als kleine Entschädigung lagen dann auch noch jede Menge kostenloser Probierköder bei.
Für mich stellt sich das hier alles so dar, als gäbe es Probleme mit Lieferanten, und sein Problem ist die fehlende Kommunikation mit seinen Kunden. Geld im Voraus zu kassieren, und dann nicht erreichbar zu sein oder sich nicht zu melden ist nicht gerade förderlich fürs Geschäft. Zumal sich das in Zeiten des WWW sehr schnell verbreitet.


----------



## Troll12 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo firestick,kompliment,endlich mal eine tatkräftige Aussage.Genaso sehe ich das auch.Vielen Dank für Deine ehrliche Meinung.Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.Danke:vik:


----------



## Schlebusch (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit.


----------



## Schlebusch (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit.


----------



## ayron (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ähm da ihr euch so sehr aufregt wegen der Vorkasse soweit ich weiß lässt er jeden auf Rechnung Kaufen, wenn man eine Festnetznummer angibt und auf Anruf die Bestellung bestätigt.....
Es ist halt so  wie es ist, aber leute Top Köder zu Top Preisen wer Sparen will muss halt mal warten.....
Ps bei askari wartet man teilweise auch Jahre


----------



## Leski (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Da schliese ich mich an die Köder sind echt Top und die gibts hald mal nur bei ihm!!!#6


----------



## Schlebusch (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Heute ist alles angekommen!!
Waren sogar eine Packung Gummifische und eine Packung Drillinge zusätzlich dabei.
Hatte nur Drillinge bestellt.
Das ist natürlich sehr positiv wenn man solche Extras bekommt!!
Was aber leider negativ ist das die falsche Sorte an Drillingen geliefert wurden und das komplett 
Naja mal schaun was ich jetzt mache werde sie sehr wahrscheinlich reklamieren... Also sehr wahrscheinlich wieder warten...
Werde jetzt mal Herrn Bartels eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## micbrtls (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo liebe Leuts!

Leider ist hier einiges falsch gelaufen. Daher mal eine kleine Stellungnahme:

Ich habe der Telekom Anfang Januar mitgeteilt, dass ich zum 01. April nach Pohritzsch (ca. 25 KM Entfernung) umziehen werde und habe schon mal vorsichtshalber einen neuen Funk-DSL-Anschluss beantragt. Dieser wurde zum 18. Januar auch teilweise fertig gestellt. Dummerweise DACHTE der liebe Mitarbeiter auch gleich einen Schritt weiter und somit wurde auch zum 18. Januar auch gleich meine aktuelle Leitung gekappt.

Kurze Beschwerde bei der Telekom und mein alter Anschluss sollte schnellstmöglich wieder hergestellt werden. Mit dem ISDN-Anschluss hats ja auch so weit geklappt und ich konnte zumindest telefonieren und als Entschuldigung gab es einen High-Speed-USB-Stick für´s Internet. Der solle mir über die Durststrecke helfen.

DENKSTE!!

Das angebliche Wunderteil von USB-Stick brachte eine Seitenladezeit, die sogar meinen ersten Rechner, einen 286iger BJ um 1990 als F1-Boliden aussehen ließ. Für das öffnen einer Mail brauchte das Ding Ewigkeiten. Meistens wurde der Vorgang wegen Zeitüberschreitung abgebrochen. An Beantwortung selbiger oder Lieferscheine drucken war erst gar nicht zu denken. Leider konnte ich im Shop auch keine Änderungen hochladen, so stand auch leider auch noch einige Zeit eine falsche Telefonnummer im Netz.

Zu meinem DSL-Anschluss: Für die Telekom war es wohl ein wenig zu viel, dass ich mit einer Kundennummer zwei Anschlüsse gleichzeitig in zwei verschiedenen Orten haben wollte. Wir (Meine Frau hat´s auch versucht!) haben diesen Umstand ca. 20 mal der lieben Telekom erklärt. 

Bis die erst mal verstanden haben, dass es um meinen alten Anschluss in Zschepplin und nicht in Pohritzsch ging, verging eine lange Zeit. Dann wurden wir erst einmal zur nächsten Stelle verbunden und der ganze Krams wurde wieder von vorne erklärt. Wir dürften ca. 8-9 Stunden mit dem Telekompersonal telefoniert haben!

War schon so weit, dass ich den kompletten Shop vom Netz nehmen wollte. Dann hätte es aber noch mehr Verunsicherungen bei den Kunden gegeben.

Jedes mal wurde uns eine schnellstmögliche Bearbeitung zugesichert, es sollte immer 2-3 Tage dauern. Am 04. Februar bin ich dann ziehmlich genervt nach China zu einer Messe geflogen und gestern Abend zurück gekommen. Und seit gestern - nach über 16 Tagen ohne Internet - war endlich der DSL-Anschluss fertig und heute ist mein erster Arbeitstag.

Glücklicher Weise hatte ich letzten Donnerstag über diesen High-Speed-USB-Adapter einige Stunden ein einiger Maßen gutes Netz und somit konnte ich endlich Lieferscheine und Bestellungen ausdrucken. Habe bis nach Mitternacht gedruckt, was der HP hergab. Habe dann also hastig am Freitag so weit wie möglich gepackt und zum Hermesshop gebracht. Da dieser am Samstag nicht geöffnet hat, wurden die Pakete erst am Montag abgehohlt.

Wer auf die Stinte mit 125 cm in Green Tomato, Kauli 1 + 2 wartet: Diese sollten eigentlich Ende November von meinem Produzenten abgeschickt werden. Zum ersten mal hat dieser eine Lieferverzögerung von 7 Wochen gehabt. Und wenn man schon mal Pech hat, kommt dann noch Unheil mit dazu: Der chenische Spediteur hat die Sendung auf dem Weg von dem Produzenten zum Warenlager am Flughafen vertauscht. So bekam ich hier Mitte Januar nicht meine 16.000 Softköder geliefert, sondern 1500 Hämmer aus Holz für Bildhauer. Die richtige Lieferung wird am 14 Februar in Amsterdam eintreffen, dann in die Schweiz geschickt und sollen hier Ende Februar eintreffen. Dass die entsprechenden Stinte nicht lieferbar sind, stand aber auch mit in der Artikelbeschreibung. Das Stint-Programm wird, wenn nicht wieder was schief geht, um 11 neue Farben und Größen erweitert.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich hier im AB schon seit längerer Zeit keine Werbeanzeigen geschalten habe.

Dass ich mein Handy während der Umbau- und Umzugsmaßnahmen verloren bekommen habe, muss ich mir selber ankreiden.

Ich hoffe mal, das sie Seuchenzeit zu Ende Februar rum sein wird, so richtig Spass mit diesem ganzen Problemen habe ich nicht wirklich gehabt.

Für die ganzen Verzögerungen und das Nicht-Erreichbar sein und auf die Wartezeit zum Beantworten der Mails kann ich mich nur entschuldigen! Es war definitiv keine Absicht oder Faulheit. Ich habe mit Sicherheit mehr Zeit mit der Telekom verbracht, als ich gebraucht hätte, um die Pakete in Ruhe zu packen und versenden.

Und keine Sorge: Nein, ich bin nicht Pleite oder gar verstorben!

@Troll12: Ich rate dir allen Ernstes, deine Wortwahl mal zu überdenken! Du hast mich als Internetbetrüger bezeichnet! Das ist eine strafbare Unterstellung. Alles dass, was ich sage und geschrieben habe, ist vor Gericht beweisbar und nachvollziehbar! Die Leute von der Telekom schluckten und staunten schon, wenn der Vorgang im PC aufgerufen wurde. Und nur weil hier etwas im WWW geschrieben wird, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich hier um einen rechtsfreien Raum handelt!

@Tommator: Dass du deinen Senf dazu geben musst, war ja klar. Aber die Holzhämmer liegen bei der Fa. Schenker in Leipzig und werden an die Firma Alchimed, ansässig in der Schweiz ausgeliefert. Kannst ja mal in der Schweiz (Mit Google kannste ja wohl umgehen?) anrufen, ob du die nicht gleich gegen Bezahlung aus Leipzig abholen kannst. Kosten ca. 30 € im VK.

Und da es ja einige Leute gibt, die jedes Wort von mir als gelogen darstellen, habe ich gleich mal den Abholauftrag über die Rückführung der Holzhämmer von Schenker mit begepackt!


----------



## Schlebusch (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Dadurch das sie ja jetzt wieder Internet haben können Sie ja auf meine Mails antworten!! ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mensch Micha, du bist aber auch vom Pech verfolgt.#t|kopfkrat

Pass bloß auf, dass du nicht eines Tages von einem Klavier erschlagen wirst.:m

|wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Tinca: Ab letztes Jahr Dezember war es wie Seuche. Passt auch noch mit rein, das mein Reisepass vom Visaunternehmen erst zu einer falschen Adresse geschickt wurde und erst am Samstag einen Tag vor Reiseantritt hier eingetroffen ist.

Vom Klavir erschlagen?? Das wäre zu einfach! Da hätte ich weder Schmerzen noch Verstümmelungen. Wenn schon was richtig schön langwieriges und schmerzhaftes. Sonst wärs doch langweilig!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also, wenn alles so ist, wie es ist, dann würde ich mal eine Reinkarnationstherapie machen und mein Karma überprüfen lassen! :q
Hab ja früher auch mal kritisch geschrieben, aber entweder du bist verpeilt, oder die Welt um dich rum ist verpeilt oder alles zusammen .
Ich werde wohl demnächst mal ne Bestellung bei dir wagen und AUSFÜHRLICH hier berichten...:m


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also kann man davon ausgehen, das ab Ende Februar wieder alles glatt laufen sollte. Ich will nämlich schon länger einiges bestellen, muss aber zugeben das mich die posts der letzten Wochen schon abgeschreckt haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nun mal nicht so ängstlich.:m

Wir wollen doch auch Positives in diesem Trööt lesen, gelle?#6


----------



## micbrtls (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mein Karma ist wohl Monatsabhängig! Es gibt immer einige Zeit im Jahr, in der ich mich als Aussiedler in den tiefsten Wald begeben sollte! Andere Monate laufen dafür fehler- und verlustfrei. 

Aber ab und zu fangen wirklich drastische Selbstzweifel an zu werkeln. Wenn du dich immer fragen musst, warum gerade ich.

Aber was die Telekom angeht, so wird das hoffentlich mein letzter Umzug sein! Die Fehlerquelle kann (HOFFENTLICH) ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hoffe du bist nicht wegen den verärgerten Kunden weggezogen.:m

Kleiner Scherz.:q|wavey:

Mit der Telekom das ist aber echt ein Jammer. Nix als Mist machen die da und ich weiß wovon ich spreche.#t
Hab da selbst mal gearbeitet und laufend fremde Fehler ausbügeln müssen.:g


Liegt viel daran, dass der Großteil der Arbeit ausgelagert wurde (outsourcing) und die Arbeitskräfte dort schlecht bezahlt und ebenso motiviert sind.


----------



## k-bay (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

moin herr bartels,

mich geht das hier alles überhaupt nichts an, ich habe noch nie bei ihnen bestellt und werde es auch niemals tun. dennoch muss ich eine sache los werden.
die ganzen entschuldigungen und ausreden sind für einen gestandenen mann und geschäftsführer ein armutszeugnis. die verantwortung für ihr geschäft liegt einzig und allein bei ihnen!
wenn man nicht dazu in der lage ist ein geschäft im eigenen und im sinne seiner kunden zu führen (das ist offensichtlich hier der fall), sollte man es lassen!
mfg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> Dass ich mein Handy während der Umbau- und Umzugsmaßnahmen verloren bekommen habe, muss ich mir selber ankreiden.



Wohl beim tippen nicht entscheiden können ob es nun gestohlen oder verloren gegangen ist .....


----------



## DerAALXL (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Sehr Lustig hier...
Ich finde, dass das beste an dem gesamten Thread ist, dass er sich schon jetzt seit 5 Jahren:q zieht.
Und der Thread spiegelt immer wieder das selbe Bild.
Zum Glück gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten um sich mit Angelgerät einzudecken.


----------



## trickfish (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,

Hab da einmal bestellt,wär alles gut habe 2-3 Päckchen Gummis für umme gekriegt.

Gruß

Trickfish


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Leski schrieb:


> Da schliese ich mich an die Köder sind echt Top und die gibts hald mal nur bei ihm!!!#6



Und bei Spro, Dreamtackle, Jörg Dingens, Raubfischspezialist... das sind mal ein paar Alternativen die mir einfallen.

Wenn man sich den Thread durchliest (einer meiner absoluten All-Time-Favorites btw.) erscheint es fast einfacher und stressfreier diese direkt im Herstellerland zu beziehen. Das wäre dann natürlich aber auch nicht so lustig.

Hamma-Geheim-Ultra-Guhfi-Zander-Killa]

Hab jetzt nicht gross gesucht aber die Form scheint da unten ein Public Tooling/Mold zu sein, die Dorfnu**e unter den Gufis quasi.


----------



## Khaane (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Man, man, man - Ich hoffe Mic ist nicht bei Ebay unterwegs, da würde es ja nur noch Negative regnen.

Bin selbst selbständig, aber warum verdammt nochmal verbesserst du nicht deinen Support, du machst dir durch die verärgerten Kunden doch nur unnötige Zusatzarbeit, wenn alles glatt läuft, musst du keine nervigen Emails und Telefonate beantworten. 

Lässt du den Versand über Hermes und Warensendungen laufen, wenn ja, schreib mir ne PM, da gibt es deutlich schnellere und bessere Lösungen als Hermes.


----------



## ivo (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Im Marketing geht man davon aus, dass lediglich 25% sich auf die ein oder andere weise Beschweren. 75% gehen still und leise zu Konkurrenz.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ivo schrieb:


> Im Marketing geht man davon aus, dass lediglich 25% sich auf die ein oder andere weise Beschweren. *75% gehen still und leise zu Konkurrenz.*



Uns mit was bitte ??? Mit Recht ... :q

Wäre aber schon schade, wenn einer der besten Threads so jäh beendet werden würde, wenn der einfache Kunde eben einfach die manigfach vorhandenen Alternativen nutzen wollte.


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, no Risk no Fun 

Habe eben mal für 32,04 ein paar Stinte und Dropshotköder bestellt. Zahlungsart ist PayPal gewesen.

Ich werde Bericht erstatten wie`s gelaufen ist und natürlich nicht nur wenn es was zu meckern gibt sondern auch wenn es glatt gelaufen ist.

#4

mfg Gregor


----------



## Troll12 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Grogor,Du mußt wohl noch bis ende Februar warten.Ich habe mit Ihm am Samstag gesprochen.Michael Bartels hat zur Zeit große Probleme mit dem Lieferanten.
MfG
Peter


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

wie? Alle bestellten Artikel sind im Shop als vorrätig ausgepriesen gewesen. Das sollte ja nix mit dem Lieferanten zu tun haben. Alle größen und Farben die als nicht Lieferbar gelennzeichnet waren habe ich auch nicht bestellt.


----------



## k-bay (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Jetzt haste deinen Fun


----------



## 1Fisherman (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



k-bay schrieb:


> Jetzt haste deinen Fun



:q:q:q:q

Sorry, aber einfach nur lustig...


----------



## Brikz83 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Muss ja zugeben es war witzig..... 

Ich mach mich nicht verrückt und warte erstmal die Woche ab.


----------



## Schlebusch (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hatte ja BKK Drillinge bestellt. Als diese ankamen musste ich ja leider feststellen das er das falsche Modell geschickt hatte.
Also einen Tag nachdem er aus China wieder da war (letzte Woche Freitag) dort angerufen und ihm das gesagt.
Er hat sofort ohne zu zögern einen neuen Umschlag mit meinen eigentlich bestellten Haken fertig gemacht und 2 Packungen extra reingepackt damit ich keinen Verlust habe durch die Versandkosten die für mich entstehen da ich ja die falschen zurück schicken muss.
Heute sind sie dann angekommen und es hat alles gestimmt.
Es könnten sich zwar das ein oder andere ändern (nicht mit Hermes versenden aufgrund der Versadzeit/Mail das die Ware unterwegs ist + Sendungsnummer) aber ansonsten hat alles gepasst.
Ich hatte zwar am Anfang etwas Ärger aber ich glaube da habe ich mich selber zu verrückt gemacht und durch die negativen Meldungen hier anstecken lassen.
Werde wohl wieder bei ihm bestellen. Die BKK Drillinge sind echt der hammer!!


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich habe bisher keine Rückmeldung das die Ware verschickt oder nicht verfügbar ist. Mal sehen, bis nächsten Montag warte ich aber erstmal ab denn eine Woche Zeit zum bearbeiten und Versenden, find ich noch grade so human.


----------



## Brikz83 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

kurzes Update:

nix neues....ich denke vor nächster Woche wird sich da wohl auch nix tun.

Auf der MB Fishing Seite steht mittlerweile das es Zuliefererprobleme  gibt und die nächste Lieferung Stinte erst Ende Februar kommt.

Nun sollte man meinen das, das für mich der ja am Sonntag bestellt hat  nicht relevant ist, weil damals ja alles als Lieferbar ausgeschrieben  war und somit bereits im Lager von Mb Fishing liegen sollte aber wie es  aussieht ist dem nicht so.

Zuliefererprobleme können immer mal auftreten, da kann wohl jeder Shop ein Lied von singen.

Das finde ich noch nicht mal so schlimm, so eilig hab ichs nicht mit den Ködern. Was ich schade finde ist die fehlende Informationspolitik. Mal ehrlich es ist doch nicht so aufwendig zumindest mal ne Mail abzuschicken in der klar gesagt wird vor Anfang März kommt nix bei dir an.

Das mir das ein Boardi in diesem Trööt erzählen muss ist nicht grade ne gute Shopwerbung.


----------



## Zwieballo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,

muß jetzt auch mal meine Worte loswerden...wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht.
Bei mir geht es jetzt schon seit September / Oktober letzten Jahres um fehlende Artikel (Jigköpfe, Gummis, Drillinge). Ich hatte diversen Kontakt - letzmalig im Januar, dass die fehlenden Artikel Anfang Februar kommen sollen - bis dato: Fehlanzeige !!! Ich glaube das wird nix mehr und war für mich auch das letzte mal - meine Kohle kann ich wohl abschreiben...

Grüße Jörg


----------



## k-bay (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich checks nicht.
sofern nicht geliefert wird, würde den auftrag stornieren und die unmittelbare rückzahlung fordern. sofern nix passiert, stelle ich ne frist, danach kommt der anwalt.
zu so einem geschäft gehören schließlich immer 2.
im übrigen: wen interessieren lieferprobleme und fehlendes internet? also mich als potentiellen kunden reichlich wenig. dazu ist es noch so mega absurd (WEB-SHOP hat kein INTERNET?????)
entweder ich kaufe etwas, dann will ichs haben. wenn ich es nicht bekomme, siehe oben. völlig egal aus welchem grund. 
der shop ist weder mein bester kumpel der mir noch n 50er schuldet (und mir mit wesentlich einleuchtenderen ausreden kommt) noch ist es ne bank bei der mein geld gut aufgehoben ist.
ich hätte keinerlei skrupel da nen anwalt einzuschalten oder mal inkasso-moskau ( =) ) vorbeizuschicken....
bei so einer vorgeschichte würde ich aber weder warten noch mich hinhalten lassen sondern konsequent fristen stellen(zur not per einschreiben), sonst kommt ihr offensichtlich zu nichts.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

na mal sehen ob ich mein Zeug bis März bekomme.... #t

bisher hab ich noch keinerlei Rückmeldung von meiner Bestellung vom 12.02. Habe gestern mal ne Mail an Mb Fishing geschickt wie denn nun der Bearbeitungsstatus meiner Bestellung ist, bis jetzt hab ich aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Gemini (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



k-bay schrieb:


> Jetzt haste deinen Fun



....


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



k-bay schrieb:


> ...dazu ist es noch so mega absurd (WEB-SHOP hat kein INTERNET?????)...



Abseits der hier diskutierten Schwierigkeiten und sonstigen Scharmützeln:

Ein Webshop kann durchaus funktionieren auch ohne INet Anschluss beim Betreiber. Der Betreiber mietet sich Webspace von einem Anbieter auf dem er seinen Shop plaziert und betreibt. Das ganze läuft nicht direkt über den Rechner/Server des Shop Betreibers.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Gemini schrieb:


> ....



Naja, ihr merkt ja das ich mich da nicht so stresse, der Kram wird schon ankommen. So konntet ihr wenigstens an meinem Experiment teilhaben :q


----------



## k-bay (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Abseits der hier diskutierten Schwierigkeiten und sonstigen Scharmützeln:
> 
> Ein Webshop kann durchaus funktionieren auch ohne INet Anschluss beim Betreiber. Der Betreiber mietet sich Webspace von einem Anbieter auf dem er seinen Shop plaziert und betreibt. Das ganze läuft nicht direkt über den Rechner/Server des Shop Betreibers.



nunja, was die kauf-, (automatisierte) kontakt- und versandabwicklung angeht, hast du damit sicherlich recht. sofern die homepage gut programmiert ist und es keine server-probleme wegen zu großen andrangs gibt.
allerdings finden ca. 99% der ausserordentlichen kundenanfragen bei einem online kauf ebenfalls online statt. wenn man da kein internet hat und niemanden der diese anfragen bearbeiten kann ist man, naja, schlecht aufgestellt.

wenn man als shop betreiber davon ausgeht, dass ein shop läuft, nur indem man den webspace und die programmierer bezahlt, dann wäre es eine goldgrube ohne gleichen. 
0 Aufwand steht da einem laufenden einzelhandel gegenüber = yeah! faul reich werden. 

es handelt sich hier nunmal um einen dienstleister, der das kerngebiet service nicht bieten kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe doch gesagt dass mich die Scharmützel und Nebenschauplätze bei der Antwort nicht interessieren. 

Es ist aber wohl richtig das man sich bei einem Webshop nicht auf die faule Haut legen kann und das Geschäft läuft von alleine.

Wobei ich MB eher ganz anders kenne, da war bei meinen Bestellungen bisher immer Fullservice, auch mit tel Rückruf wg Nichtlieferfähigkeit und entsprechenden Alternativen. Aber das sind meine Erfahrungen und es wundert mich daher schon dass hier so viel schief zu laufen scheint.

Ich kenne da ganz andere Shops da haut der Service einen aus den Socken, aber richtig. Preise eher Durchschnitt, Lieferzeiten sind reine Glückssache oder gegen Aufpreis. Das beste was ich bisher hatte war folgende Oprion:

Versand ~5€ - dann *erfolgt* erst der Versand nach 3-4 Tagen, gerechnet von Geldeingang
Versand ~2,5€ dann *erfolgt* erst der Versand nach 5-5 Tagen, gerechnet von Geldeingang

Sprich wenn alles glatt läuft hat im 5€ Fall die Ware mit allem Glück nach 5-6 Werktagen im 2,5€ Fall erst nach 6-7 Werktagen. 

Da frage ich mich wie die Jungs aus USA und Japan das anstellen, ich hatte schon Lieferungen die innerhalb von 5 Tagen da waren. Hier in D liegt aber kein Ozean zwischen und auf einer Insel wohne ich auch nicht...


----------



## Alex.k (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Es fehlt an der Organisation oder die bestellen erst die Ware um Lagerkosten zu sparen..


----------



## Brikz83 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, ich habe eben in den Briefkasten geschaut und große Augen gemacht....die post hat mir ein schönes Päckchen von Mbfishing mitgebracht.

Die Bestellung ist komplett und die Köder machen nen super Eindruck.

Na gut insgesamt hat die Bestellung 12 Tage gedauert, das ist zwar nicht grade Rekordzeit aber ich hab auch schon länger auf Bestellungen gewartet.

Also mein Fazit, wenn mans mit seiner Bestellung nicht so eilig hat, dann is das schon in Ordnung.

habe wohl nicht das letzte mal dort bestellt.


----------



## newi (1. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> So, ich habe eben in den Briefkasten geschaut und große Augen gemacht....die post hat mir ein schönes Päckchen von Mbfishing mitgebracht.
> 
> Die Bestellung ist komplett und die Köder machen nen super Eindruck.
> 
> ...


 

Hast du ein Glück! Ich habe mitte Januar bestellt..keine Rückmeldung, nicht erreichbar oder ähnliches|kopfkrat


----------



## devin111 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hatte auch vor ca. 2 Monaten was bei MB-Fishing bestellt. Wurde nach 2 Wochen nicht komplett, also absolut unbrauchbar, geliefert.
Jetzt habe ich den Salat. Etliche Emails habe ich ihm schon geschickt. Null Anwort!! Eine absolute Frechheit.
Schicke ihm nun noch eine Frist per Einschreiben, dann gehts ab zum Anwalt. 

ICH KANN JEDEM NUR ABRATEN ETWAS BEI MB-FISHING ZU BESTELLEN!!!! NULL SERVICE. LEERE VERSPRECHUNGEN. DANN NOCH FALSCHE LIEFERUNG.
FINGER WEG!!

In heutiger Zeit sollte so ein Laden nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## eggerm (3. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir hats perfekt funktioniert. Zwar drei Wochen gedauert, aber er hat schon geschrieben, dass es bis Ende Feber dauert. Bei mir wirds ein zweites Bestellen geben.

MfG Matthias


----------



## Stefan111x (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo!

Obwohl ich anfangs etwas zögerte bei Mb Fishing zu bestellen (Wegen der negativen Einträge ), versuchte ich dennoch mein Glück.

Ich kann nur sagen TOP, relativ schnelle Lieferung ( 5 Tage ), und die Gummis machen einen super Eindruck!

Nun müssen sie bloß noch fangen. 

Also keine Angst beim Bestellen, Gute Ware, Guter Preis.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Benni1987 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

LOL,Rotterdam...ist ja schon fast n klassiker!:q


----------



## micbrtls (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo miteinander!

Die Köder sind endlich eingetroffen! Hier die Historie:
- Im Oktober 2011 bestellt und angezahlt 
- Im November 2011 den Rest bezahlt, da die fertig sein sollten
- Im Dezember 2011 gabs die Info, dass die Ende des Monats fertig sein sollten
- Übergabe an Schenker China am 06. Januar, die Ware sollte per Luftfracht geliefert werden.
- Mitte Januar festgestellt, dass ich Holzhämmer bekommen habe
- Januar / Februar: Meine lieben Stinte waren im Container auf dem Weg über Holland in die Schweiz
- Februar / März: Warten auf das OK vom Zoll, da die falsche Sendung erst mal entzollt werden musste
- 13. März: Die Ware wird vom Zoll frei gegeben
- Schei..e! Seit dem 10. März braucht man eine neue Zollnummer, ohne die geht - lt. Schenker - gar nix beim Zoll
- 16. März: Nach Anfragen beim Zoll (Und zur Verwunderung bei Schenker) wäre eine Verzollung auch ohne diese neue Nummer möglich, der Antrag auf die neue Nummer würde reichen

Wir schreiben Donnerstag, den 22. März 2012. Es ist ca. 14 Uhr! Ich bin gerade dabei, mit einem Presslufthammer mein neues Lager umzubauen! Es gibt einen Anruf von Schenker: Herr Bartels, können wir noch heute anliefern? Wann sollte die Sendung denn auch sonst kommen, schließlich ziehen wir ja auch in zwei Tagen um und ich habe auch sonst keine Probleme!

Ich bejahe und die Ware ist um ca. 15 Uhr bei mir!!

Donnerstag Abend um Mitternacht: Die ersten 8 Farben sind eingestellt, heute geht es mit 4 neuen Farben weiter! 

Ab dem ersten April ist auch der 5monatige Umbau unseres neuen Hauses vorbei und es gibt dann auch wieder täglichen Versand.

Wer wirklich meint, das das Angelgeschäft immer einfach ist, sollte sich dieses mal zu Herzen nehmen. Und Versandanfragen an die Mailadresse, die im Impressum steht!! Und telefonisch bin ich eigentlich auch immer erreichbar, habe mir ja wohl nicht umsonst für die Umzugszeit noch ein neues geholt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> ...
> - Schei..e! Seit dem 10. März braucht man eine neue Zollnummer, ohne die geht - lt. Schenker - gar nix beim Zoll
> - 16. März: Nach Anfragen beim Zoll (Und zur Verwunderung bei Schenker) wäre eine Verzollung auch ohne diese neue Nummer möglich, der Antrag auf die neue Nummer würde reichen
> ...



So neu ist das nicht, das ganze ist seit Jahren bekannt. So groß ändert sich an der Nummer auch gar nichts, nur dass ein DE davor steht und die Nummer nicht mehr Zollnummer heißt sondern EORI Nr.

Wenn man eine Zollnummer hatte, so wurde man von dem zuständigem HZA auch in dem Bezug angeschrieben. In dem Schreiben stand alles bis ins kleinste erklärt und der "Antrag" auf die neue Zollnummer lag ebenfalls bei.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Im Moment scheint wieder der Wurm drin zu sein. Mein Kumpel hat letzte Woche für uns bestellt und bis heute nix gehört oder gelesen. Handy war wohl auch aus. 

Schade das es immer nur selten glatt läuft!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Gibts da irgendwas was sonst kein Shop hat oder warum bestellt Ihr da immer wieder? Bei der Publicity könnte er den Kram auch für dn halben Preis wie andere Shops liefern und ich würde trotzdem nix bestellen, zuviel Stress da.


----------



## kleinerStichling (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Pauly,

die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch immer wieder aber in meinen Augen sind die Leute selber Schuld wenn Sie sich so blind von den "Werbekampagnen" leiten lassen, dann müssen Sie auch mit den vorherrschenden "Geschäftsbedingungen" klarkommen. 
Ich würde mir den Ärger nicht antun für so ein paar gehypte Aidos, Stinte, Spezial Pike FC oder sonstigem überall zu bekommenden Kram #d
Zumal es sich in meinen Augen eh nur um billige Repliken handelt. Auf jeden Fall gibt es genug fängige Köder bzw. Angelzeug welches diesen MB-Krempel deutlich den Rang abläuft und vorallem ruckzuck (auch zu ähnlichen Preisen) besorgt sind.

Gruß |wavey:

PS: Nach meiner Auffassung sollte man auch allein aus waidmännischer Sicht einen Laden meiden der 0,55er Fluocarbon als hechtsicher anpreist! FC oder Hardmono ist erst ab einer Stärke von 0,80+ hechtsicher und damit leider ungeeignet für kleine und mittlere Ködergrößen.


----------



## micbrtls (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ all: Der Umzug ist rum, die Köder sind im neuen Zwischenlager angekommen, und es gab, wie es in den AGB´s stand, leider auch einige Verzögerungen. Dass sich der eine oder andere darüber stört (Obwohl lt. anklicken bestätigt) kann ich ja verstehen. 

Dann gibt es jedoch einen Stichling, der anscheinend weder Kunde von mir ist, oder gar Ahnung hat und schreibt wie folgt:

"Ein paar gehypte Aidos, Stinte,  Spezial Pike FC oder sonstigem überall zu bekommenden Kram"

Antwort: Wo bitte schön in der Auswahl und welcher Shop kann die Preise oder Auswahl mitgehen??? Mir ist keiner bekannt! Kannst mir gerne einen mitteilen!

"Billige Replikien": Sorry! Es sind keine Nachahmungen, sondern die gleichen Köder wie diese von anderen angeboten werden. Katalogware von diversen Herstellern. PS: Kurze Nachfrage: Woher kennt ein Außenstehender die Einkaufspreise von Dreamtackle, Sänger, Spro und von mir? Und was ist billig? Meine Köder sind es definitiv nicht, da ich einige asiatische und BILLIGE Angebote wegen der Qualität ausgeschlagen habe.

Mir ist ein Shop bekannt, der einen ähnlichen Köder unterhalb meines Preises anbietet. Veit Wilde bezeichnet den als Schrott, da viel zu weich!

"Genug fängige Köder zu ähnlichen Preisen": Bin als selbständiger Kaufmann vielleicht etwas ungebildeter wie ein kleiner Stichling, aber teile mir doch bitte mal mit, wo es eine entsprechende Auswahl gibt. Bin mal gespannt. Und vor allem, dem Rang ablaufen??

Ach ja, da bezeichnet ein AUSSENSTEHENDER, der nix von mir in der Hand hatte, meine Produkte als Kram und Krempel! Beeindruckend! Keine Ahnung haben, aber so tun als ob man von allem etwas wüsste. Ich zitiere mal einen Kumpel: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten! Denn so wie in man in den Wald hinenschreit, so kommt es auch heraus.

Fangmeldungen über Zander Ü90 gibts reichlich. Fänge von Großbarschen und Hechten sind auch nicht wirklich selten! Alles Zufälle?

Kleine Anmerkung zu dir, Stichling: Es ist hier im AB schon eine besondere Leistung mit 18 Komments schon eine Verwarnung zu bekommen und den Interessierten: Einfach mal in dem seine Zitate schauen, dann wird einem sehr schnell klar, um was für eine Person es sich handelt!

Und wenn sich ein langjähriges AB-Mitglied fragt, der sich schon seit Jahren über meinen Shop beschwert, ob es bei mir Sachen gibt, die es sonst nirgendwo gibt, beantwortet sich diese Frage von selbst: Bevor ich eine solch plumpe Frage stelle, schaue ich erst mal nach! Ich habe Stint und Aido in einer bisher nicht dagewesenen Vielfalt im Shop! Das FC ist bei vielen zu einem regelrechten Hype geworden, gerade WEIL die Angler damit fangen und sich der Hechtverlust in Grenzen hält!

Und ansonsten Petri Heil und wer Fragen hat, kann mich gerne persönlich kontaktieren! Nummer steht auf der Homepage.

Mir scheint es fast eher so, als wenn zwei Mitglieder des AB von einem Mitbewerber dazu angestiftet worden sind, gegen meinen Shop zu wettern, was die Naht hält. Keiner von den beiden ist Kunde bei mir!


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mir scheint es fast eher so, als wenn zwei Mitglieder des AB von einem Mitbewerber dazu angestiftet worden sind, gegen meinen Shop zu wettern, was die Naht hält. Keiner von den beiden ist Kunde bei mir![/QUOTE]


Zuviel der Ehre! :q
Mal im Ernst, meine Meinung und auch Dein Shop sind mit Sicherheit nicht wichtig genug, damit sich einer der grossen Versender damit beschäftigt User des Anglerboard zu beeinflussen, um Deinen Shop in einem schlechten Licht dastehen zu lassen.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Kunden das das in Zukunft in Deinem Shop einwandfrei läuft, damit alle zufrieden sein können und Fische fangen.


----------



## ayron (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Immer das gleiche hier.....:r


Leute es weiß doch mittlerweile jeder, dass bei einer Bestellung bei mbfishing etwas schiefgehen kann oder es etwas länger dauern kann.
Ob es jetzt an Zulieferern oder an der Shopführung liegt - daüber sollten wir nicht urteilen#h


Fakt ist jeder weiß es und man bekommt Ware die man sonst nur schwer oder garnicht  bekommt!


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

das es hier noch nicht verwarnungen gehagelt hat ist mir echt schleierhaft,ihr seid wie die kleinen kinder...echt peinlich,ohne ehrgefühl und streitsüchtig noch dazu!kommt mal wieder von eurem hohen ross runter!Leben und leben lassen sach ikk nur


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe bisher 2 mal dort bestellt. Lieferzeit war mit 4 Tagen gut. Im Paket war auch alles was ich bestellt habe. Kann mich nicht beschweren.
Ich finde nur den Internet-Shop ein bischen unübersichtlich.#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Im Moment scheint wieder der Wurm drin zu sein. Mein Kumpel hat letzte Woche für uns bestellt und bis heute nix gehört oder gelesen. Handy war wohl auch aus.
> 
> Schade das es immer nur selten glatt läuft!



Update:

Ware ist eingetroffen. Alles soweit dabei!

ABER:. Statt der AIDO in 10,5 cm wurden einfach mal 10 Pakete der grossen geliefert. 10,5 war nicht lieferbar. (mal wieder auf der HP nicht angeheben). 

Man kann nicht einfach ware verschicken die nicht bestellt war ohne dies vorher mit dem kunden zu besprechen und dann hoffen der Kunde behält diese trotzdem. 

Kumpel schickt diese nun zurück. Porto geht logischer Weise an Kollege Bartels. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die Kohle zurück ist.

Nochetwas: ich habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hier mal gepostet,dass man beim raubfischspezialist ebenfalls AIDOS kaufen kann und das für 0,50€ das Stück. Dieser Beitrag wurde dann gelöscht obwohl Kollege Bartels selber darum bat Adressen zu nennen wo es die Gummis günstiger gibt....Nicht alle farben aber die brauche ich auch nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil bestelle nur noch die grünen bei MB und den rest beim tommy engel. Der hat seinen Laden im Griff und schickt nicht irgendwas das man nich bestellt hat. Ich werde ihm ans herz legen ebenfalls grüne AIDO mit ins programm aufzunehmen. 

Nun zum kleinen Stichling. Das der hier nur stänkern will ist doch OK. Mal schreibt er ies und mal das. Mal von Respekt vor den Tieren und mal davon mit 25gr ruten nen grossen waller zu drillen...alles bla und blub...so wie es gerade passt....lasst ihn einfacht oder schmeisst ihn raus dann kann er sich in ruhe auf den taxischein vorbereiten.

@micbrtls
Sorry aber das geht alles garnicht mehr. Lies dir mal den ganzen thread in Ruhe durch und überleg mal ob bei dir im laden alles wirklich rund läuft. Beschwerde, begründung, beschwerde, ausrede,beschwerde, alles läuft wieder glatt, beschwerde, beschimpfung...soviele zufälle kann es nicht geben. Anderseits hat dieser thread unheimliches unterhaltungspotential.


----------



## kleinerStichling (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ...Mal schreibt er ies und mal das. Mal von Respekt vor den Tieren und mal davon mit 25gr ruten nen grossen waller zu drillen...


Mein lieber Jamdoumo, bitte verdrehe hier nicht die Tatsachen!

Ich schrieb nie davon gezielt große Waller mit 25g Ruten zu befischen sondern lediglich dass es absolut unsinnig ist (und von wenig fischereipraktischer Erfahrung/Ahnung zeugt) als Barsch/Zanderrute eine Speedmaster -100g zu empfehlen, da der seltene zufällige Beifang Waller bis zu einer Größe bis 1,10/1,20m oder max. 1,50m auch mir leichtem/mittlerem Gerät (-50g) gebändigt werden kann.

Bei mir steht das Wohle des Tieres an möglichst hoher Stelle, jedoch sollte man beim angeln auch nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

|wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (4. Juni 2012)

*Wurm*

Würmer gab es einige: 

1. Der Umzug mit Umbau, Renovierung der alten Wohnung und allem drum und dran war echt stressig und hat echt Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Das war absehbar.

2. Das ein Spediteur in China die Sendung vertauscht, war nicht absehbar und somit musste ich viele Kunden auf Lieferungen vertrösten. Dass die nicht lieferbar waren, stand aber auch in der Artikelbeschreibung drin. Ist aber erledigt.

PS: Ich habe dir jedoch Ware geschickt, die ansonsten 30 % teurer gewesen wären. Kann also keiner sagen, dass ich einen Vorteil gehabt hätte.


----------



## Koalano1 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wurm*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Würmer gab es einige:
> 
> .....
> 
> PS: Ich habe dir jedoch Ware geschickt, die ansonsten 30 % teurer gewesen wären. Kann also keiner sagen, dass ich einen Vorteil gehabt hätte.


 

Das ist wirklich einer der unterhaltsamsten Themen hier im Board und immer wieder einen Besuch wert #6


Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass man nicht einfach Ware verschickt, die nicht bestellt ist...
Naja, da besteht schon ein Vorteil, denn ich glaube, dass deine Marge höher ist als 30% und somit das Prinzip gilt "Lieber einen kleinen Gewinn, als gar keinen!"  

Aber die Köder fängen, datt stimmt


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wurm*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich einer der unterhaltsamsten Themen hier im Board und immer wieder einen Besuch wert #6
> 
> 
> Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass man nicht einfach Ware verschickt, die nicht bestellt ist...
> Naja, da besteht schon ein Vorteil, denn ich glaube, dass deine Marge höher ist als 30% und somit das Prinzip gilt "Lieber einen kleinen Gewinn, als gar keinen!"



Exakt! Aber in der Opferrolle gefällt sich Herr Bartels ja am besten.


Abgesehen davon jetzt gehen die Dinger zurück und er hat noch das Rückporto an der Backe. Was für ein Kaufmann. 

Micha ich habe hier immer meine Meinung gesagt wenns mit dem Versnd etc. gut lief. Jetzt nimm bitte auch mal die Kritik an die die Leute einschl. mir hier äussern. Woran liegt es nächte Woche? Schuldenberg in griechenland, Atomtests in korea?


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



kleinerstichling schrieb:


> mein lieber jamdoumo, bitte verdrehe hier nicht die tatsachen!
> 
> Ich schrieb nie davon gezielt große waller mit 25g ruten zu befischen sondern lediglich dass es absolut unsinnig ist (und von wenig fischereipraktischer erfahrung/ahnung zeugt) als barsch/zanderrute eine speedmaster -100g zu empfehlen, da der seltene zufällige beifang waller bis zu einer größe bis 1,10/1,20m oder max. 1,50m auch mir leichtem/mittlerem gerät (-50g) gebändigt werden kann.
> 
> ...





Wen???


----------



## ayron (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Er ist nicht der beste Shopbetreiber und sicher würde es ihm beser tun nicht immer eine "Wall of Text" an Entschuldigung zu schreiben, aber ihr solltet euch auch nicht drüber lustig machen und weiter drauf rumtrapeln!!!!


Jeder weiß nun was passieren kann wenn man dort bestellt und gut#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Er ist nicht der beste Shopbetreiber und sicher würde es ihm beser tun nicht immer eine "Wall of Text" an Entschuldigung zu schreiben, aber ihr solltet euch auch nicht drüber lustig machen und weiter drauf rumtrapeln!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeder weiß nun was passieren kann wenn man dort bestellt und gut#h




Und Herr Bartels sollte inzwischen wissen wie er das vermeiden KANN!? #q


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wurm*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise hättest Du bestimmt auch das Paket Holzhämmer an den Mann bringen können. Holzhämmer oder bestellte Stinte, wen kümmerts bei den Rabatten. Undankbares, sonderbares Volk.



​ |good:

das ist echt einer der besten threads hier!!Immer wieder lustig!
Auf der anderen seite gibt es keine schlechte werbung...ich hätte also gern für jeden beitrag meiner seits, sagen wir mal...drei...ne lieber hoch pokern...fünf holzhämmer und drei  24g jigköpfe,die dann doch wieder 28g wiegen!Zahlbar wenns grad passt...​


----------



## TerryHH (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich an dieser zum Teil sehr "merkwürdigen Diskussion" hier nicht beteiligen. Aber ich möchte zumindest meine *positiven Erfahrungen* kurz mitteilen, damit auch diese wahrgenommen werden.

Habe Montag bei MB bestellt, auch als Test, nachdem ich hier ein bißchen rumgelesen habe. Erwartet habe ich nicht viel, nach der ganzen negativen Kritik. Gestern wurde ich dann positiv überrascht, nachdem ich ein Paket von Hermes mit der bestellten Ware erhalten habe. Werde sie dann heute mal testen. (Wobei eine mögliche Nichtfängigkeit auch an meinem Unvermögen liegen könnte).

@ Micbrtls: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Lieferung!

Im Ergebnis muss wohl jeder selbst wissen ob er dort bestellt oder sich von den negativen Erfahrungen einiger hier abschrecken lässt. Ich werde dort mit Sicherheit erneut bestellen.

Petri in die Runde


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Terry HH

Das der Thread hier teilweise zur allgemeinen Belustigung dient, ist natürlich nicht schön. Allerdings hat der Herr Bartels durch seine etwas "ungestüme" Art auch nicht unerheblich dazu beigetragen. 
Ich finde das gut das er seinen Warenbestand und seinen Versand anscheinend im Moment gut im Griff hat und werde auch demnächst mal durch den Shop stöbern und dann sicher auch was ordern. 
Es steht bestimmt schon irgendwo im Thread aber der hat mittlerweile 5o Seiten. Wer kann was zu den empfehlenswerten Gufi-Ködern sagen die er hat. Welche sollte man unbedingt haben, eher auch son büschen in Richtung Hechtangeln gedacht, nicht nur Zander.


----------



## ayron (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Puh speziell fürs Hechtangeln kann ich dir keine Tipps geben, aber Stinte und Aidos musst du haben :m

Die kleinen Killershads laufen bei mir gut auf Barsch und Zander#h


----------



## Shadpoker (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mir ist ein Shop bekannt, der einen ähnlichen Köder unterhalb meines Preises anbietet. Veit Wilde bezeichnet den als Schrott, da viel zu weich!


Mmmhhh komisch,die Dinger fangen und fangen :m

Und zu weich? ansichtssache find die genau richtig zum zandern 

http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Zander-Hecht-Angeln-Raubfisch-Lure-Barsch


----------



## Raubfischzahn (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@shadpoker

Sicherlich wirst du auch mit den Ködern dein Fisch fangen, warum auch nicht?! Jedoch hat Veit in Bezug auf die Konstistenz der Köder recht. Sie sind viel zu weich, so dass bei beim aufziehen des Jigkopfes bereits der Köder aufplatz. Ein weiteres manko dieser Köder ist das Laufverhalten. Es gibt da Köder die laufen gut aber es gibt da auch immer wieder welche die laufen gar nicht und so etwas hab ich bei MB seinen Köder noch nicht gehabt. Aber wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann ist ja gut


----------



## ayron (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich schneid denen immer die Nase ab.... dann gehts 

http://www.der-anglershop.de/kunstkoeder/zanderkant-kauli-1.html


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Raubfischspezialist.de unter gummifische ud dann TE-Tackle.

AIDOS und Stinte in absolut gleicher Qualität. AIDOs für 0,50 € das Stück. Sind einfach andere Namen. nicht so ne riesen Farbauswahl aber ich hbe keinen Unterschied in der fängigkeit festgestellt. 

Ich bin begeistert. Habe vorher oft bei MB bestellt aber ich tu mir den Stress a la "wann kommt es an? Kommt es komplett an?" nicht mir an! 

Sorry! 

Ob kauli, stint, HS shad oder wie sie auch heissen dem Zander ists doch eh wurscht.

Und wer weiss schon warum Veit Wilde ins MB-Horn pustet...#c Irgendwann kommt ein anderer sponsor und dann hängen eben diese Gummis auf den Weitwinkelfotos den Zandern aus dem Schlund...

Alles legitim und alles absolut normal. Jeder muss schauen das er weiter kommt.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Was Veit fängt und womit ist mir egal, da habe ich lieber die Meinung von normalen BOARDIES hier.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, dann mal als "normaler" Boardie #6 meine Erst-Erfahrung einer Bestellung in diesem Online-Shop:

Letzten Sonntag nach dem Studium des Threads (wie schon längst  vor Seiten zurück angekündigt) einfach mal `ne Bestellung rausgedonnert, direkt per PayPal bezahlt und mich in die geduldige Warteposition begeben.

Heute war dann ein Umschlag von mbfishing.de in der Post - alle bestellten Gummis drin (schöne Teile), alle Jigköpfe eingepackt und sogar noch drei weitere Jigköpfe als "Draufgabe" im Umschlag gefunden- vielen Dank :m :m.

Fazit dieser Erstbestellung (die natürlich *nicht* unter dem Hinweis lief, dass ich das Elfchen aus dem AB bin, der jetzt einen "Testkauf" tätigt :q):

Rundum zufrieden - wenn ich mit den bestellten Ködern zurecht komme, werde ich gerne nochmals bei Dir bestellen.

Die in Rede stehende Summe hat etwa 28 EURO betragen - nicht viel, aber auch nicht wenig. Die vier Tage Bearbeitung bis zur Lieferung sind vollkommen OK - allerdings hätte ich mir vielleicht noch `ne kleine Mail gewünscht, dass die Sachen unterwegs sind - dann wäre es Note 1+ mit * gewesen, so gerne eine grundsolide, ehrliche 1:m.

Schade, dass Andere offenbar andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben - ich wünsche Ihnen beim nächsten Mal mehr Erfolg.

Petri Heil und Grüße

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## Koalano1 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moin!
Naja, wenn man bei einer Bestellung "Glück" haben muss, dass alles / ein Teil ankommt ist aber nicht wirklich der Hit, oder? 
Ich kann schon gut verstehen, dass viele Leute keine Lust auf sowas haben und lieber auf Zuverlässigkeit, Erreichbarbeit und Service setzen und dafür noch nichtmal wesentlich mehr zahlen müssen.
Aber du scheinst ein Abenteurer zu sein und die Ungewissheit zu lieben #6

Dann mal viel Glück mit deinen Ködern!


----------



## Mendez (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe 3 MAl bis jetzt bestellt. Die erste Lieferung war schnell und komplett. Die zweite war schnell und fast komplett. Auf die dritte warte ich ne Woche und hoffe, dass sie heute kommt. Einziger Nachteil der Aidos ist, dass sie nach einem Hechtbiss kaum noch zu gebrauchen isnd. Sehr, sehr weich. Ich habe letzt Woche gut 15 davon entsorgen müssen. Die Stints halten bischen mehr aus. Aber bei weitem nicht wie ein Kopyto. Der funzt noch nach 10 Hechten. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass bei uns die Hechte auf die Aidos und Stints abfahren, obwohl ich sie eigentlich zum Zanderfangen gekauft habe.

Wenn die neue Lieferung ok ist, bestelle ich weiterhin bei Michael. Warum auch nicht? Alternativen zu haben ist immer gut und werde sie sicherlich auch mal testen. Danke für die Links.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Mendez schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Wenn die neue Lieferung ok ist, bestelle ich weiterhin bei Michael.* Warum auch nicht? Alternativen zu haben ist immer gut und werde sie sicherlich auch mal testen. Danke für die Links.



So sehe ich das auch - dazu bedarf es wenig "Abenteuertums" #6.

Mein Leben lang mich (ausschließlich?) an den Erfahrungen Anderer zu orientieren, ohne eigenverantwortlich mitreden zu können (ob eigener Erfahrungen, auch wenn diese ggf. negativ sein sollten), entspricht dabei so gar nicht meinem persönlichen "way of living".

Aber -wie wir lebenslustigen Rheinländer im Gegensatz zum "bedächtigen Münsterländer #6" gerne sagen:

Jede Jeck es anders - und das ist auch gut so :m.

Petri  Heil und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Co. wünscht herzlich denjenigen, die ebenfalls nicht über die erstandenen Köder "meckern" wollen bzw. können

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## AnglerPSF (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bis jetzt habe ich zwei Mal bestellt. Es war immer alles dabei was ich bestellt habe, einmal sogar noch reichlich Extras.
Die Lieferung hat sicher den ein oder anderen Tag länger gedauert als bei anderen "großen Versandhäusern", aber auch nie länger als 1 1/2 Wochen. Und solch eine Lieferzeit bereitet mir noch keine Probleme, kann ich drüber hinweg sehen.
Ich für meinen Teil bin demnach sehr zufrieden! 

Viele Grüße,
AnglerPSF


----------



## Schlebusch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe die Tage das zweite mal bei Michael bestellt. Bei der ersten Bestellung lief es ziemlich chaotisch ab da er in China war (was ich ihm auch glaube) und ich etwas länger warten musste was trotzdem noch akzeptabel war.
Das zweite mal lief jedoch echt super gut ab. Ich wurde astrein beraten am Telefon und hat sich sehr viel Zeit für mich genommen!!
Vielen dank nochmal Michael!! 
Die Ware war sehr sehr schnell bei mir und bei der Ware hat er mir nicht zu viel versprochen!!
Ich hatte BKK Drillinge bestellt (die fische ich jedoch schon länger und kenne die Qualität deswegen schon), das Spezial Pike FC (muss ich noch testen jedoch macht es einen ersten guten Eindruck) und Conoureror Dance 95 Wobbler die er mir empfohlen hat. 
Die Wobbler machen einen absolut geilen ersten Eindruck!!
Sehr gute und sichere Verpackung, realistischer Lack, scharfe und stabile Haken, usw. Also rundum absolut alles Top was ich aber auch noch am Wasser testen werde.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich einen Langzeittest von den Wobblern machen und den Test hier im Forum posten.
Also für mich steht fest das ich weiter bei Michael bestellen werde!!


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Ware ist eingetroffen. Alles soweit dabei!
> 
> ...


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich glaube die ganzen Probleme kommen daher das der Inhaber des Shop überwiegend die Ware selber erst beim Zulieferer eine gewisse Menge bestellt, wenn bei ihm die eigenen Bestellungen eingehen. 

Ab und zu geht dann was pünktlich raus weil sich mit der Zeit durch Überschuss seiner eigenen Lieferungen was ansammelt. Dann bestellt jemand genau passend was er noch liegen hat und das klappt dann auch mal ohne Probleme.

Es gibt so einige Shops im Weltnetz die so ihr Geschäft führen. Aufgrund von Platzmangel für Waren oder sonstigen Gründen. Kann auch sein das es nicht so ist beim ihm und er alles vorrätig hat aber das kann ich schwer glauben wenn man das hier so liest im Thread.

Wenn er das so betreibt dann soll er doch bitte auch darauf aufmerksam machen in seinen Shop und die Kunden wissen dann bescheid und es gibt viel weniger beschwerden.

Naja vielleicht ist es auch alles ganz anders und der Inhaber ist halt von Haus aus kein zuverlässiger Mensch und betreibt sein Laden etwas schludrig. Wer weiß? Ich jedenfalls würde dort nie etwas Bestellen und bin froh das es solche Foren gibt wo man vorab weiß wie manche ihre Geschäfte führen....


----------



## Mendez (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mist, bei mir sind schon 2 Wochen um. Keine Ware, keine Antwort auf Mails. Lebt er eigentlich noch unser Michael? Bin zwar nicht empfindlich aber langsam werde ich ungeduldig. Wenn er so weiter macht hoffe ich, dass Veit genug bei ihm bestellt weil es sonst niemand mehr tut. Na dann...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hast du denn schon bezahlt?
Ich mache sowas immer per Nachnahme...wenn die Ware nicht kommt 2 Mail´s und dann wird woanders bestellt.
Macht Euch doch selber nicht so einen Stress.

Was ich ganz falsch finde, jemanden ohne die Gründe zu kennen Sachen zu unterstellen und nieder zumachen.


----------



## Mendez (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Niemand unterstellt hier etwas. Man wird nur nachdenklich. Mehr net. Und ja, bezahlt wurde es im Voraus. Wie immer. Oder zumindest wie bis jetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich seh wieder mal Verwarnungen heraufdämmern..

Führt euren persönlichen Streit aus, wo ihr wollt - aber nicht hier im Forum.
Danke..


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Jamdoumo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


----------



## fenriz-hc (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab letzten Freitag bestellt und Do. sind die Dinger angekommen. Alles in richtiger Größe etc. Also Top :vik:


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Prima dann seid ihr ja schon zu zweit! :vik:

Man müsste eigentlich mal aufrechnen wieviele positive und wieviele negative rückmeldungen es gibt. 

Ich bin wie andere hier mehr als sauer und werde 

NIE WIEDER

dort bestellen!


----------



## Mendez (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir unverändert. Warte auf meine Klammotten schon über 3 Wochen. Emails werden nicht beantwortet und ans Telefon geht keiner ran. Ich muss anscheinend meine Bestellung stornieren und Geld wieder verlangen. Dauert mir echt zu lange. Schade, war bis jetzt mit dem Laden zufrieden. Was mich aber ankotz ist die Ignoranz. Kann alles passieren. Man muss nur kurz mitteilen und gut ist. Aber so ist es.. naja. Weiß jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Mendez schrieb:


> Bei mir unverändert. Warte auf meine Klammotten schon über 3 Wochen. Emails werden nicht beantwortet und ans Telefon geht keiner ran. Ich muss anscheinend meine Bestellung stornieren und Geld wieder verlangen. Dauert mir echt zu lange. Schade, war bis jetzt mit dem Laden zufrieden. Was mich aber ankotz ist die Ignoranz. Kann alles passieren. Man muss nur kurz mitteilen und gut ist. Aber so ist es.. naja. Weiß jeder was gemeint ist.



Und auf die Kohle wartest Du nochmal so lange. 

Wenn du dann tatsächlich den feinen Herrn mal ans telefon kriegst wirste wieder nur vertröstet oder er erzählt dir nach 6 wochen er habe gute nachrichten die ware sei nun da!

Ich kann nach wie vor nur davon abraten hier zu bestellen!


----------



## allegoric (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe jetzt zum 2. Mal bei mb-fishing.de bestellt.

Das erste Mal dauerte es 1 Woche bis die Ware eingetroffen ist, das war noch vertretbar.

Jetzt habe ich am 20.06. bestellt und 21.06. bezahlt. Mittlerweile gab es keine Meldung, dass die zahlung angekommen ist oder die Ware dem Versand übergeben wurde. Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und werde wohl auch nie wieder dort bestellen.

Der Ansatz des Geschäftes war gut, aber die Umsetzung ist anscheinend miserabel.


----------



## vermesser (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ist das bei MB normal? Ich hab am 25.06. bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt. Bis jetzt keine Info, daß die Ware versendet wurde, keine Antwort auf zwei Mails, wann ich mit der Ware rechnen kann...ich überlege echt, ob ich PayPal Käuferschutz in Anspruch nehme...daß es länger dauern kann, war mir klar, aber ne Info wäre doch mal was...


----------



## carpking (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo zusammen, na klasse..
hört sich ja alles nicht so berauschend an..
Hab ebenfalls am 20.06 bestellt und bisher nicht gehört.. 
In heutigen Zeiten wohl eher die Ausnahme.. Bin gespannt, ob was kommt...
LG
Micha


----------



## ayron (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Beim nächsten mal könnt ihr ja hier bestellen

"Stinte/Kaulis" : http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...-zander-gummi-zander-gummifisch-guenstig.html

"Aidos" :http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c100_Walleye-Spezial-Walleye-Spezial.html


Leider weniger Auswahl dafür wird aber auch ausgeliefert:q
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c100_Walleye-Spezial-Walleye-Spezial.html


----------



## Mendez (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ allegoric 

Am 20.06 bestellt? Ich habe am 07.06. bestellt und bezahlt und bis heute nix gehört. Morgen storniere ich die Bestellung. 4 Wochen sind genug. Kein Bock mehr auf dieses Gedünse. Wie mein kleiner Neffe immer sagt "wie uncool"!


----------



## Mendez (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ayron

danke. Werde mal testen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal könnt ihr ja hier bestellen
> 
> "Stinte/Kaulis" : http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...-zander-gummi-zander-gummifisch-guenstig.html
> 
> ...


 

Sag ich ja! Ich habe bei raubfischpezialist.de schon ein Paar Mal bestellt. Top! 

Schneller Versand, zügige Antwort auf Mails, absolut verbindlich und mit 0,50 ct auch noch um einiges günstiger als MB. 

Der AIDO heisst hier zwar Walleye Spezial aber ist der gleiche gummifisch!

Habe Tommi Engel mal ne Email geschrieben und nach anderen Farben gefragt. Andere Farben werden in den nächsten Wochen kommen. 

Dann heisst es für mich "bye bye MB-fishing!"


----------



## Mendez (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Dann heisst es für mich "bye bye MB-fishing!"



Bin dabei.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Habe Tommi Engel mal ne Email geschrieben und nach anderen Farben gefragt. _Andere Farben werden in den nächsten Wochen kommen. _
> 
> Dann heisst es für mich "bye bye MB-fishing!"



Na, das sind doch mal wirklich good news - vielen Dank für die Info - Tommi, isch kumme (wie d'r Rheinländer säät :q:q!!

LG

Eddy


----------



## Kolossos (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Habe Tommi Engel mal ne Email geschrieben und nach anderen Farben gefragt. Andere Farben werden in den nächsten Wochen kommen.



...wenn schnell geht...macht nichts! #6#6#6


Gruß
Gregor

Mit besten Grüßen aus Kamen


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Jamdoumo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nochn Update:
> ...


----------



## ayron (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Über Paypal?


----------



## allegoric (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe heute direkte Info per Mail bekommen.
Am Montag geht die Ware raus. Vielleicht hört er in Zukunft auf meinen Tipp, es wird sich hier am ehesten zeigen.

Ich mag eigentlich die Produkte. Da ist nicht viel Schnickschnack dabei, alles das, was man braucht und gut. V.a. auch die Köder, die ich woanders nicht so bekomme bzw. nicht in den Farben und den Konsistenzen.

Wenn er bisschen mehr Fingerspitzengefühl für das Geschäft hätte, würde es bestimmt brummen.


----------



## SpinnAngler89 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich find das echt erstaunlich wie die käufer hier "angegangen" werden wenn sie ihre schlechten erfahrungen hier preisgeben (abgesehen davon, dass der ein oder andere es hätte anders formulieren können), und immer wieder passieren die verschiedensten dinge der spediteur hat hier vertauscht, die ware wurd ohne das und das geliefert...

andererseits wundert es mich (nicht negativ sehen) dass der shop noch existiert wenn es so viele beschwerden gibt. wieviel beschwerden es wirklich gibt kann ja nur der shop betreiber selber sehen da nicht jeder seine negativen erfahrungen hier im AB reinschreibt (denke ich mal).

ich werde wohl nichts dort bestellen auch wenn es sich blöd anhört aber was hier reingeschrieben wurde war mir zuviel des guten und ich habe keine lust mich mit sowas rumzuschlagen sollte es alles stimmen was hier geschrieben wurde..


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Jeder wie er will und seine nerven es aushalten. 

Aber nochmal:

Beim raubfischspezialist sind es die gleichen fische, die augen halten sogar besser und der preis ist geringer.

Wenn jetzt noch ein paar andere farben dazu kommen....








allegoric schrieb:


> Ich habe heute direkte Info per Mail bekommen.
> Am Montag geht die Ware raus. Vielleicht hört er in Zukunft auf meinen Tipp, es wird sich hier am ehesten zeigen.
> 
> Ich mag eigentlich die Produkte. Da ist nicht viel Schnickschnack dabei, alles das, was man braucht und gut. V.a. auch die Köder, die ich woanders nicht so bekomme bzw. nicht in den Farben und den Konsistenzen.
> ...


----------



## sterbai (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab am 25.06 bestellt und bezahlt, ans telefon geht keiner und auf 2 Emails hab ich keine antwort bekommen, leider zum k.... #d

Hätte  ich das vorher gelesen hätte ich mit sicherheit nicht bestellt.


----------



## sterbai (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

..bin eben zurückgerufen worden, war sehr net am Terlefon und hab gesgt bekommen das meine Ware heute raus geht.

Problem war der Stint shad 90mm  dafür bekomme ich den teueren  Spro Playboy 90mm. Soll mir recht sein. 

Kleiner Tipp von Inhaber: nicht auf info@.... antworten sondern  die Emailadresse verwenden die im Impressum hinterlgt ist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



sterbai schrieb:


> ..bin eben zurückgerufen worden, war sehr net am Terlefon und hab gesgt bekommen das meine Ware heute raus geht.
> 
> Problem war der Stint shad 90mm dafür bekomme ich den teueren Spro Playboy 90mm. Soll mir recht sein.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp von Inhaber: nicht auf info@.... antworten sondern die Emailadresse verwenden die im Impressum hinterlgt ist.


 
Ich gratuliere! 

Aber wo ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Playboy und Stint? 

Zu der Sache mit der Emailadresse kann ich nur sagen: "Hätte ich jedesmal 10 ct bekommen als dieses Problem hier angesprochen wurde...!"


----------



## carpking (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo, wollte auch nur kurz eine Rückmeldung zur Lieferung geben.Hatte am 20.06. bestellt und per Paypal gezahlt.Habe dann nach 2 Wochen per EMail nachgefragt, was mit der Bestellung sei.2 Tage keine Antwort.Dann ,nach langen Versuchen, telefonischer Kontakt.mb sagte, er könne meinen Paketstatus bei Hermes abfragen, da mein Paket schon seit 5 Tagen verschickt sei.Und siehe da, der Hermesfahrer fand unser Haus trotz korrekter Adresse nicht.mb bat mich, selbst bei Hermes nachzuhaken, was ich auch tat (man ist ja nicht so..)
Nach 3 Tagen war dann mein Paket da und die Ware war okay und vollständig..
Fazit, Paket ist im zeitlichen Rahmen rausgeschickt worden, verbaaselt hats der Paketdienst..
Lieferung einwandfrei, Kontakt okay, aber die Kommunikation bzgl. einer Lieferung muss dringend verbessert werden.Lieferungen müssen nachvollzogen, Emails öfter gecheckt, das Telefon öfter besetzt werden. dann passt es..

LG
Micha


----------



## kleinerStichling (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo, diesem Statement kann ich bei deiner Geschichte ganz und gar nicht zustimmen:


carpking schrieb:


> Paket ist im zeitlichen Rahmen rausgeschickt worden


Da du ja selber folgendes berichtest:





carpking schrieb:


> Hatte am 20.06. bestellt und per Paypal gezahlt.Habe dann nach 2 Wochen per EMail nachgefragt, was mit der Bestellung sei.


... das sind schonmal 14 Tage



carpking schrieb:


> 2 Tage keine Antwort.


...somit +2 Tage = 16Tage



carpking schrieb:


> Dann ,nach langen Versuchen, telefonischer Kontakt.


...leider keine konkrete Zeitangabe, muss man mutmaßen also nochmal +2 Tage = 18Tage!

Auf dein endlich angenommen Anruf erfolgt durch mb-fishing (micbrtls) folgende Info:


carpking schrieb:


> ...da mein Paket schon seit 5 Tagen verschickt sei.


...ausgehend von den von dir gemachten Zeitangaben macht das also 18-5 = 13 Tage Verzug!
*Also knapp zwei Wochen (definitiv min. 11 Tage!) bis zum verschicken deines Paketes!* 
Und das hat, verglichen mit anderen Shops, absolut nichts mehr damit zu tun:


carpking schrieb:


> Paket ist im zeitlichen Rahmen rausgeschickt worden


 
Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Mendez (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, mein Nachtrag

Nach knapp 5 Woche kam gestern meine Ware. Fast alles was ich bestellte war auch drin. Nur die Jigköpfe hatten andere Gewichte. Das wurde aber vorher telefonisch geklärt und ich bekam mehr als ich bestellte. Auch bei den Gufis bekam ich einen großen Batzen extra Stints als Entschuldigung. Das ist schon mal der richtige Weg.

  Das Problem lag gemäß MB bei der Zuordnung der Zahlung wegen einer Gutschrift. Naja, die Bestellnummer war bei der Zahlung angegeben.

Das Problem bei dem Shop ist die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden. Wenn das mal funktioniert nehmen die Kunden auch mal längere Wartezeiten in Kauf.

  Servus


----------



## vermesser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So, also mir reichts. Der Shop ist schlicht unakzeptabel |krach: !!!
Ich habe am 25.06.2012 bei MB bestellt und per paypal bezahlt. Da ich ja wusste, daß es länger dauert, hab ich erstmal gut ne Woche die Füße still gehalten. Als dann immer noch nix kam und bei Zahlung "Wartet" stand, hab ich per Mail einmal freundlich nachgefragt. Keine Antwort. Nochmal gefragt. Keine Antwort. Versucht anzurufen. Keiner da #c. Nochmal gewartet  !

Dann reichte es mir. Paypal Käuferschutz beantragt. Daraufhin eine Mail, ich sollte die Bestellbestätigung nochmal schicken, die Bestellnummer hätte er nicht. Hab ich gemacht. Wieder keine Antwort, nochmal nachgefragt, immernoch keine Antwort und keine Ware |krach: !!!!

Gestern kam dann die Mail von paypal, daß das Geld wieder gutgeschrieben wird  !

Das war definitiv der erste und letzte Versuch, in dem Laden was zu bestellen. Vier Wochen, Zeit und Nerven und keine Ware :r ! 

Also ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, von MB die Finger zu lassen!! Da gibts zwar schöne und preiswerte Sachen, aber was nützt das, wenn man die Ware nicht bekommt? Dabei würde ich da einiges finden, Köder, Schlauchboot und und und. Aber bestellen...nee. Höchstens auf Rechnung!!


----------



## carpking (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@kleinerStichling

Du hast ja Recht, hat alles etwas lange gedauert..War einfach froh, die Ware erhalten zu haben..
und ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, das in meinem Fall die Schuld nicht allein bei MB zu suchen ist..
Aber sicher ist: Man ist von anderen Shops (nicht allen) einen besseren Service gewohnt..
Petri


----------



## vermesser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



carpking schrieb:


> War einfach froh, die Ware erhalten zu haben..



Das spricht doch für die Qualität eines Shops, daß man schon froh ist, wenn man seine Ware kriegt #d ! Sorry, aber der Laden ist unterste Schublade. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ohne Paypal noch Wochen Ware oder Geld hinterherlaufen würde :r ! Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein und grenzt an...naja, lassen wir die Bewertung mal, eh ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne...!


----------



## allegoric (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Sebastian Hänel hat in einer der letzten Ausgaben von Fisch&Fang (Mai oder Juni Ausgabe dieses Jahr) einen sehr ähnlichen Köder, ebenfalls in Salt&Pepper. Leider bekomme ich nicht heraus, was und woher der stammt.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Sebastian Hänel hat in einer der letzten Ausgaben von Fisch&Fang (Mai oder Juni Ausgabe dieses Jahr) einen sehr ähnlichen Köder, ebenfalls in Salt&Pepper. Leider bekomme ich nicht heraus, was und woher der stammt.




Das dürfte der Kauli vom Strehlow(der angler.de)gewesen sein.Der Playboy(Spro) und der Zander Uki(Stachelritter) sind dem Stint auch sehr ähnlich!


----------



## andreas999 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi

ich habe auch am Donnerstag bei mbfishing bestellt jetzt habe ich bis heute keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen ist das normal bei dem Shop?Nunja wo ich das alles hier lese hoffe ich es geht alles gut, zum Glück habe ich über Paypal bezahlt den da gibts ja Käuferschutz.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mendez (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also normalerweise solltest du eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen. War bis jetzt jedenfalls so. Gleich nach der Bestellung kam die Bestätigung mit der entsprechenden Bestellnummer. Dann "etwas" warten und die Ware kommt.


----------



## andreas999 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

mh das einzige was ich bekommen habe war die zahlungs bestätigung von paypal vom shop habe ich nichts bekommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## micbrtls (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Andreas,

dein Paket ist seit gestern mit Hermes raus.

Spro Playboy und STINT kommen vom gleichen Lieferanten und sind baugleich.


----------



## andreas999 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

thx kein Problem ich werde dann nächste Woche gleich noch was Bestellen denke ich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## scholle1002 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Komische Seite. Wenn ich in einer Rubrik etwas in den Warenkorb gebe und dann in eine andere Rubrik wechsel dann ist der Warenkorb wieder leer. Wähle ich aus nur einer Rubrik und gehe zur Kasse, dann kann ich keine Zahlungsmethoden usw auswählen.
Liegt das Problem an meinem PC oder an der Seite?

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Oder bekomm ich die Aidos noch in anderen Shops?

LG
Daniel


----------



## ayron (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Jaein, wenn du mal ein paar Seiten zurückliest wird immerwieder www.raubfischspezialist.com empfohlen!

Dieser Shop liefert zuferlässig ( zumindest hört man nichts anderes) hat aber leider nicht so viel Auswahl an Farben!
Zudem ist der Betreiber bis zum 12.8 im Urlaub.

Leider ist es bei MBfishing auch nicht sicher, ob du deine Ware vor mitte August bekommst

Jetzt musst du entscheiden


----------



## scholle1002 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Danke dir, beim Raubfischspezie hatte ich schon geguckt aber die Auswahl ist wie du schon sagst leider eher mäßig.

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das ich mit beiden Varianten vorerst unzufrieden wäre :vik:


----------



## ayron (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ja ist ein bisschen blöd, aber eigentlich reichen die paar Farben aus|kopfkrat
Ich fische fast nur noch Brauntöne!

Zumindest bei den "Stinten" hat der Spezi nun genung Auswahl|wavey:


Bei MB weißte nie wann du deine Sachen bekommst..... ich hatte Glück und es kam nach 5 Tagen


----------



## ayron (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Für dich noch ne 3. Möglichkeit aber teuer|bigeyes

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p8733_Iron-Claw-Slim-Jim---10-cm.html


----------



## Schlebusch (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Weiss jemand ob Herr Bartels derzeit im Urlaub oder so ist? Bekomme ihn nähmlich nichts ans Festnetz Telefon. Hat vielleicht jemand die Handynummer für mich? Ist nähmlich dringend!


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

wie wäre es mit einem Blick auf die Web-Site:
http://www.mbfishing.de/


----------



## Schlebusch (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ohh okay habe ich mal glatt übersehen vielen dank


----------



## vermesser (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Fairerweise möchte ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden! Nachdem ich ewig weder Ware erhielt noch eine Rückmeldung oder jemanden erreicht habe, habe ich über Paypal mein Geld wiederbekommen! Gestern kam dann ein großer Umschlag, voll mit der bestellten Ware und Rechnungsbetrag Null! Ich nehme an, als Entschuldigung! Auf jeden Fall ein Riesen Danke dafür! War echt überrascht und hab mich gefreut! Vielleicht geb ich dem Laden nochmal ne Chance! Wenn's doch nur etwas professioneller laufen würde, damit die Ware verlässlich kommt...


----------



## Mendez (1. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Fairerweise möchte ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden! Nachdem ich ewig weder Ware erhielt noch eine Rückmeldung oder jemanden erreicht habe, habe ich über Paypal mein Geld wiederbekommen! Gestern kam dann ein großer Umschlag, voll mit der bestellten Ware und Rechnungsbetrag Null! Ich nehme an, als Entschuldigung! Auf jeden Fall ein Riesen Danke dafür! War echt überrascht und hab mich gefreut! Vielleicht geb ich dem Laden nochmal ne Chance! Wenn's doch nur etwas professioneller laufen würde, damit die Ware verlässlich kommt...



Auch ich überlege nochmal dort zu bestellen. Ne Chance geben.

Wie meine Mama immer schon sagte, hast du ein weiches Herz brauchst einen harten Ar.....

In dem Sinne
Servus


----------



## Schlebusch (2. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## ayron (2. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

was willste denn;+


----------



## Schlebusch (2. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## ayron (2. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mh ok da kenn ich keine alternative#c


----------



## Mendez (2. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also FC und Drillinge kriegst du überall. Das einzige was der Laden (noch)so besonderes hat sind die Aidos und Stints in vielen Farben. Alles andere kannst woanders kaufen. Dafür würde ich mir die Ungewissheit nicht antun vielleicht wochenlang warten zu müssen. Vor allem nicht, wenn du weg fahren willst.


----------



## ayron (2. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mein Post war auch eher die Pure Ironie

Fc und Drillinge bekommst du überall.....


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> dein Paket ist seit gestern mit Hermes raus.
> 
> Spro Playboy und STINT kommen vom gleichen Lieferanten und sind baugleich.



Und nochmal Hut ab! Versandmitteilung übers forum und nicht per Mail. Sauber, das ist doch mal ne Leistung#c

Darüber hinaus möchte ih noch folgendes zum Thema Geschenke von MB loswerden:

Diese sind m.e. nach weder als Entschuldigung noch als Wiedergutmachung gedacht. Das is ganz einfach eine Art schweigegeld. Meinem Kumpel wurde auch ne entschädigung verprochen. Als ich dnn trotzdem hier den Vorfall postete kam ne PN von Kollege Bartels das wir nun deswegen doch nix bekommen.

Entweder man will sich entschuldigen oder eben nicht! Aber die Aktionen die MB hier abzieht gehen garnicht. Und der liebe Veith macht weiter brav den Werbetrommler...


----------



## Blink* (4. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hatte mal etwas Lust auf Nervenkitzel und bei MB bestellt...

UND? 

Überraschung: Es kam nicht zum Nervenkitzel - es lief alles reibungslos.

Ich hab ca. 20 verschiedene Shads bestellt und auch genau diese erhalten. Lieferzeit war 3 Tage!

Meine Erfahrungen mit MB-Fishing sind also POSITIV. #6

|supergri


----------



## Rotauge (5. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Entweder man will sich entschuldigen oder eben nicht! Aber die Aktionen die MB hier abzieht gehen garnicht. Und der liebe Veith macht weiter brav den Werbetrommler...



Das macht der Gockel auch mit dem Umbrella-Rig. Also neutral waren die Angelzeitschriften eh noch nicht.

Einer ruft aus:Hier gibt es den Wunderköder und alle bestellen brav bis das böse Erwachen kommt.

Als andere Köder nicht fangen würden, da gibt es so viele Alternativen....


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Das macht der Gockel auch mit dem Umbrella-Rig. Also neutral waren die Angelzeitschriften eh noch nicht.
> 
> Einer ruft aus:Hier gibt es den Wunderköder und alle bestellen brav bis das böse Erwachen kommt.
> 
> Als andere Köder nicht fangen würden, da gibt es so viele Alternativen....



A ja der Gockel....der hat hier auch mal nen thread zum u-rig eröffnet. Nach dem Motto "ich hab da zufällig was geteste und ein video gemacht" 

Dann hat der dermaßen sein fett von den usern hier wegbekommen...thread war dann plötzlih weg. 

Hier im MB thread hatte veit ja mal knallhart behauptet er würde keine Werbung für MB machen...der gute hatte nur vergessen das er dies auf seiner Homepage offen dargelegt hat. (screenshot vorhanden). Dumm gelaufen.

Und an der Stelle fing es für mich an unseriös zu werden...

Die entprechenden Passagen wurden dann hier ebenfalls gelöscht.


----------



## vermesser (5. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Is MB jetzt tot? Wenn man versucht was zu bestellen und wechselt die Kategorie, is der Warenkorb leer...hab es aufgegeben. Dabei hätte ich es glatt nochmal versucht...weil fangen tun die Gummis von dem Laden...


----------



## ayron (5. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is MB jetzt tot? Wenn man versucht was zu bestellen und wechselt die Kategorie, is der Warenkorb leer...hab es aufgegeben. Dabei hätte ich es glatt nochmal versucht...weil fangen tun die Gummis von dem Laden...



Tatsache#d schreib dir mal ne Pm mit ner alternativ bezugsquelle|rolleyes


----------



## Mendez (5. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is MB jetzt tot? Wenn man versucht was zu bestellen und wechselt die Kategorie, is der Warenkorb leer...hab es aufgegeben. Dabei hätte ich es glatt nochmal versucht...weil fangen tun die Gummis von dem Laden...



Hatte daus auch bei der letzten Bestellung. Musste den Cache leeren und Browser neu starten dann ging es.

@ayron mir auch bitte die Quelle. Danke


----------



## mLe (7. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mir auch die Quelle


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für einen Browser habt, aber bei mir läuft die Seite mit dem letzten Firefox einwandfrei, kann zwischen den Kategorien wechseln ohne den Warenkorb leer vorzufinden.


----------



## ayron (8. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Jo geht wieder, aber bei mir war es so auch! Habe aus Spaß was in den Wagen geworfen und binn dann zur Kasse >>> 0,00€


----------



## joedoe (19. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab vor 2 Wochen bestellt und bis jetzt keine Ware oder zumindest Antwort auf eine Mail erhalten. Als ich mich dann durch diesen Thread gelesen hatte steht da, daß man keine Antwort auf die in der Bestellbestätigung angegebene Mailadresse info@mbfishing.de bekommt, sondern auf mbfishing@web.de schreiben muss.
Absolutes No-Go was da betrieben wird und werde den Paypal-Käuferschutz aktivieren...


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Tatsache#d schreib dir mal ne Pm mit ner alternativ bezugsquelle|rolleyes



www.raubfischspezialist.com  aka Tommi Engel

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249621


----------



## joedoe (20. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich muss meinen gestern geschriebenen Beitrag korrigieren. Ware ist gestern noch eingetroffen.
Ware ist top und bis auf einen Ersatz alles was ich bestellt hatte.
Trotzdem, wenn ich nach 2 Wochen nichts erhalten habe und auf Anfrage nichts höre, dann lässt mich das halt stutzig werden.


----------



## Rotauge (27. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> A ja der Gockel....der hat hier auch mal nen thread zum u-rig eröffnet. Nach dem Motto "ich hab da zufällig was geteste und ein video gemacht"
> 
> Dann hat der dermaßen sein fett von den usern hier wegbekommen...thread war dann plötzlih weg.
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist so eine Sache mit dem Löschen... wurde das begründet?


----------



## kräuterschnaps (28. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

bei ebay nach "zander kauli" oder "zander uki" suchen, 5 stk. für 2,99 euro... alternativ den deutschland kauli vom strehlow ohne weichmacher:

http://www.angelmeile.com/epages/61...egories/J_Strehlows_Shoptresen/Original_Kauli


----------



## Kolossos (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Dienstag Nacht bestellt, Donnerstag schellt das Hermes-Männchen!

Alles da, nichts fehlt!

Und das ist, zumindest bei mir, kein einmaliges Erlebniss!


----------



## Moerser83 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab vor kurzen wieder mal dort bestellt und 2 Tage später war das Päckchen da


----------



## ayron (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

So muss das auch sein, wenn man in einem der meistverkauften Angelzeitschriften Monat für Monat gepusht wird|rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich hab gedacht "OK probierste es nochmal!" 

Und was ist: 

23.10 bestellt, 23.10 bezahlt, 29.10 erinnert und bis heute 

NIX!!!

#q


----------



## bernie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

... der kann Dich nicht leiden


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



bernie schrieb:


> ... der kann Dich nicht leiden


 

Dann wäre die bessere Variante mir das Geld zurück zu überweisen statt Mails zu ignorieren!


----------



## zorra (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Also ich hab gedacht "OK probierste es nochmal!"
> 
> Und was ist:
> 
> ...


Der Firma muss es recht gut gehen wenn sie sich son Geschäftsgebaren erlauben kann.
gr.zorra


----------



## DerAALXL (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Das dort überhaupt jemand bestellt ist mir ein Rätsel|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c

Wer nur annähernd hier mal gelesen hat, und dann noch bestellt, der verdient es auch nur den ganzen Schlamassel zu haben|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



DerAALXL schrieb:


> Das dort überhaupt jemand bestellt ist mir ein Rätsel|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> #c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c
> 
> Wer nur annähernd hier mal gelesen hat, und dann noch bestellt, der verdient es auch nur den ganzen Schlamassel zu haben|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Recht hast Du! Eigentlich hätte ich es besser wissen müssen!


----------



## Txmx (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab bisher 2 mal bei mbfishing bestellt und es gab keinerlei Probleme. Kann die schlechten Bewertungen nicht teilen. 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass bei Alleinkämpfern mal was nicht 100% klappt und das negative Eindrücke eher breitgetreten werden als positive steht sowieso außer Frage.

Werde nichtsdestotrotz und aufgrund meiner positiven Erfahrungen weiterhin dort bestellen wenn meine Köder zur Neige gehen.


----------



## Moerser83 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Timi schrieb:


> Hab bisher 2 mal bei mbfishing bestellt und es gab keinerlei Probleme. Kann die schlechten Bewertungen nicht teilen.
> 
> Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass bei Alleinkämpfern mal was nicht 100% klappt und das negative Eindrücke eher breitgetreten werden als positive steht sowieso außer Frage.
> 
> Werde nichtsdestotrotz und aufgrund meiner positiven Erfahrungen weiterhin dort bestellen wenn meine Köder zur Neige gehen.


 
Werde ich auch...
Auf der HP steht auch éine Telefonnummer zum anrufen.:m


----------



## DennisM (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo zusammen 
ich will seit Sonntag bestellen aber es geht leider nicht !!!Aber ich glaube die Seite ist noch nicht Fertig , die wollen was neues machen steht auf der hompage das man erst ab 27.10 wieder bestellen kann geht aber nicht , schade den wir brauchen viel


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



DennisM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich will seit Sonntag bestellen aber es geht leider nicht !!!Aber ich glaube die Seite ist noch nicht Fertig , die wollen was neues machen steht auf der hompage das man erst ab 27.10 wieder bestellen kann geht aber nicht , schade den wir brauchen viel


 
Und heute ist der 31. 

Wieder ein Beispiel für die Verbindlichkeit von MB-Fishing. 

Ich habe übrigens immernoch keine Ware oder Reaktion erhalten!


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Update: 

Paket da und alles drin. :m


----------



## Allesfänger (8. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Habe auch Samstag bestellt: paar Stints, Zange, Vorfach, Hülsen etc. - ca. 70Euro.

Zuerst ging PayPal nicht, aber das lag am neuen Shop - da bin ich auch nicht Böse.

Wie gesagt Samstag bestellt,
kam bis jetzt leider nichts an, habe auch keine Nachricht bekommen ob er es überhaupt schon abgeschickt hat o. Geld erhalten ?

Man würde sich halt schon über eine Trackingnummer oder Versandbestätigung freuen.

Antwort auf Emails dauert mit unter 2+ Tage.

Na mal sehen wann was kommt, oder ich Email-Post habe.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.#h


----------



## Gert-Show (8. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich konnte letzte Woche Donnerstag nix online ordern (w/neuem Shop) und habe es per Mail gemacht. Heute abend geliefert von Hermes, alles dabei wie bestellt. Geld überwiesen...fertig!
Dauert etwas länger als man es von den Großversendern gewohnt ist, aber wenn man das mit kalkuliert, hat man sein Zeug auch pünktlich!
Gruß Gert


----------



## Allesfänger (8. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Na mal schauen vllt kommt es ja morgen an |uhoh:


----------



## strafer (8. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen 3 Spulen SPFluoro geordert und nach 5 oder 6 Tagen wars da. Alles Top.....
Und passende Hülsen gabs als Beilage.


----------



## Moerser83 (8. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Man sollte nicht immer direkt beim Händler suchen, sucht sie auch mal bei Paketdiensten.
Zb. Hermes braucht 1 Woche für die Lieferung bei uns...


----------



## Allesfänger (9. November 2012)

Naja, entweder er ist langsam oder Hermes ist wirklich der letzte abfu** 

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Sensation mit Forum Runner


----------



## DerAndi (9. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Zu Hermes äußere ich mich mal nicht sonst werd ich gesperrt. Hab schon bei MB geordert und alles kam ruckizucki an(3 Tage dank Hermes haha). 
Nächste Bestellung kommt sobald das Shopsystem einwandfrei funzt


----------



## Allesfänger (9. November 2012)

Shop funzt einwandfrei, aber Paket kam heute immer noch nicht an... Mal sehen ob es Samstag da ist -.-* Emails werden aber auch nicht mehr beantwortet von Herrn B.

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Sensation mit Forum Runner


----------



## ayron (9. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99231


Da könnt ihr seitenweise alles über Gründe, Vorkomnisse und Sonstiges nachlesen.... Tränen in den Augen vorprogrammiert


----------



## Pfiffikuss (10. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Wenn man so einige Berichte durchgelesen hat könnte man denken das das Bestellen bei MB-Fishing eine Lotorieveranstaltung ist|rolleyes
Selbst hab ich dort erst einmal bestellt und die Sendung war nach 7 Tagen da.Der Service ist aber definitiv ausbaufähig!!!


----------



## Allesfänger (10. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Also, Paket kam heute an - nach 7 Tagen.

Zur Ware kann man nur sagen das sie Absolut Top ist, sieht gut aus - fühlt sich gut an, alles sauber Verpackt.

Rechnung liegt nochmal bei, sogar alles abgehakt.

Ich denke wenn man es weiß das der Versand ein bisschen länger dauert, dann kann man da schon bestellen.

Ich werde es nochmal machen.

Dennoch ist der Service ausbaufähig da gibt es bei mir abzugspunkte, Emails werden selten beantwortet und wenn dann dauert es sehr lange, was wie ich  finde schade ist.

Ausserdem, würde ich mich über eine Mail freuen wo drin steht, wann er die Zahlung erhalten hat - Wann das Paket raus ist, und vllt. eine Trackingnummer.

Mfg.


----------



## Anek20dot (10. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich hatte positive Erfahrungen mit MB... Gute Kommunikation (per Telefon), schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Hab auch gute Erfahrungen mit MB-Fishing.de....
Dafür weniger bei Angel-Ussat.... da bestell ich nie wieder bei dem Saftladen....


----------



## Donald84 (10. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

meine beiden ersten bestellungen waren super.

meine letzte lieferung (hatte per aber per mail bestellt, weil mich der e-shop total mit den Frames total nervt) kam erst nicht, nach einem anruf und erneuter eingabe der bestellung im e-shop war dann alles gut. 

insgesamt muss ich sagen: service, versand, alles gut, aber der e-shop (also die internetseite) müsste komplett (!) überarbeitet werden.


----------



## jd. (11. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Hi,

ich hab noch nichts dort bestellt (werde ich noch) aber schon einige male per mail was angefragt und immer, im gegensatz zu anderen online Shops, eine Antwort bekommen...

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Wieso noch ein Thread? #c


----------



## tobi82m (11. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Und ich warte seid 1.11 auf eine bestellung hat einer ne ahnung was da los ist.
Ich erreiche dort auch niemanden 

mfg


----------



## Benni23 (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Habe auch am Samstag dort Ware für knapp 100 Tacken bestellt und auch sofort online bezahlt. Lt. Bankengesetz beträgt die Laufzeit einen Arbeitstag, sollte also spätestens gestern eingegangen sein.

Alles noch nicht so tragisch, aber was mich gewaltig nervt, ist, dass man dort anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist innerhalb von 4 Tagen E-Mails zu beantworten oder gar die Bestellung zu bearbeiten (Status noch immer auf "Unbearbeitet").

Hoffe mal, dass die Ware noch bis zum WE eintrifft. Ansonsten muss ich mir schon gut überlegen, ob ich dort noch einmal was bestellen werde...

Kundenorientierter Service sieht anders aus!


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich kann zwar nichts zum Onlineshop sagen aber:
Ich habe Herr Bartels auf der Messe in MD an seinem Stand kennengelernt. Sehr netter Typ (ja muss er natürlich, er will ja verkaufen  ) und er gibt sehr gern Auskunft über seine Köder/Produktion, da ich Köder besitze, die von anderen Herstellern sind, jedoch identisch zu den von MB Fishing. Das geile aber an der Sache von MB fishing ist, dass die Aidos in sehr verschiedenen Farben erhältlich sind. Bisher hatte ich die Köder nur in 3 verschiedenen Farben (wie gesagt von einem anderen Hersteller)- das ist für mich ein klarer Pluspunkt: die Farbauswahl!


----------



## Wassermännchen (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich habe auch dort am Montag Gummis bestellt,bis jetzt keine Antwort und kein Reaktion auf die Bestellung.


----------



## jge02 (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Hi,

also ich habe am 05.11. das Geld überwiesen - heute der 14.11. noch nichts erhalten ..... 
2-3 Mails keine Antwort / Telefon hebt keiner ab ....... 

kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken 

Greetz Jürgen


----------



## Allesfänger (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich habe wieder bestellt, Obwohl der Service nicht der Beste ist.

Jedoch wenn die Ware ankommt ist die Qualität Super.

Er hat mir zurück geschrieben vor ein Paar Tagen, da er keine bzw. nur sehr selten Zeit hat Mails zu beantworten und er nur am Pakete packen usw. ist.

Ich lass mich Überraschen, ich hoffe natürlich das wieder etwas ankommt.


----------



## jge02 (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

nur spricht das nicht gerade von einem guten Service wenn man kein Feedback erhaltet. 
Ist zumindestens meine Ansicht. 

Wenn man Urlaub hat oder sonst was, würde es genügen eine kurze Info auf der HP zum posten. 

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Allesfänger (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Bin ich ja auch der Meinung, er sagte es halt es geht nicht. Ich bin auch der Meinung das wenn man sich Mühe gibt, auch mal eine Antwort dabei ist  ...

Abwarten Tee trinken, ansonsten Anrufen - Auch wenn mal keiner rangeht.


----------



## waterwild (14. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Ich hab ne Ladung StintShads bestellt...letzten Donnerstag und Montag waren sie da!

Kann nicht klagen über den Shop


----------



## Benni23 (15. November 2012)

*AW: MB-Fishing.de Erfahrung?*

Und der Herr packt also von früh bis spät nur Pakete?

Wer's glaubt...

Auch für einen Online-Händler sollte doch der Kundenkontakt und Service oberste Priorität haben, ansonsten braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Kunden sich anderweitig umsehen. 

Da kann die Ware so gut sein wie sie will, aber für mich ist es ein absolutes Unding. 

Kunden überweisen im Vertrauen zum Teil nicht unerhebliche Beträge im voraus und dann so ein Verhalten?


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich habe im letzten Monat 2 Bestellungen gemacht. 

Ware war innerhalb von einer Woche da. Könnte schneller sein ist aber OK. 

Eine Bestätigung, Tracking ID oder Statusmeldung gab es nie!


----------



## Allesfänger (15. November 2012)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, aber machen kann man halt leider nichts  ich würde mir es auch gerne anders Aussuchen und mir mehr Feedback über meine wäre wünschen. Tracking ID etc. Gab es bei mir ebenfalls nie.

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Sensation mit Forum Runner


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Die neue Homepage mit dem Paypal-direkt verfahren finde ich alllerdings super !


----------



## Benni23 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Naja, aber die feine Art ist's halt wirklich nicht...

Im Internetzeitalter sollte eine E-Mail eigentlich wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt sein...


----------



## Pfiffikuss (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Im Grunde ist die Sache doch ziemlich einfach.Endweder ich kann mit den teilweisen längeren Lieferzeiten und schlechten Service leben oder ich bestell halt woanders.Alternativen (Stachelritter/der Angler/Angelmeile)gibt es ja zu genüge.Die Gummis sind nämlich identisch nur das MB eine größere Farbpallete anbietet ist der Unterschied.
Wenn ich das nächste mal bestelle dann ne größere Menge und ich hab erstmal Ruhe denn das eigene Geld ist ja Dank PayPal save!
Also bissl Geduld aufbringen und sich später über die tollen Gummis freuen...;-)


----------



## Benni23 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Stimmt schon, aber mir geht es im Endeffekt darum, dass es schon fast eine bodenlose Frechheit ist keine E-Mail zu beantworten.

Innerhalb einer Woche dürfte das wohl wirklich für JEDEN möglich sein....

Dachte heute schon, dass die Ware gekommen sei. Das Paket war aber von Stollenwerk. Gestern früh bestellt, sofort bezahlt und heute war es da...


----------



## heu20 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Servus zusammen

Habe heute zum ersten Mal im Shop bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie die Lieferung so läuft.

Aber mal was Anderes: Wer von euch ist im Einzelhandel tätig?? Scheinbar nicht Diejenigen, die hier wegen nicht beantworteter Mails etc. schimpfen. Ich helfe einem Bekannten öfter in seinem Laden mit Onlineshop. Ihr habt nicht die leiseste Vorstellung, was das Medium Internet und speziell E-Mails für so einen Shop und seinen Betreiber bedeuten!!!! Wenn man es nicht selber sieht glaubt man nicht was da geschrieben wird, wie da geschrieben wird und vor allem in welchem "Tonfall" sogenannte Kunden auftreten. Wahnsinn! Mein Bekannter ist deshalb kurz davor den Onlineshop zu schließen, weil du kommst zu kaum was Anderem mehr wie dich über die Flut an Mails und teils groben Unverschämtheiten zu wühlen. Und wehe man antwortet nicht, egal wie unverschämt, bescheuert oder sonstiges die Mail war! Scheinbar bekommt vielen die scheinbare Anonymität des Internets nicht und es werden sämtliche Regeln des Umgangs mit anderen Menschen über Bord geworfen. Leider auch ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen in den diversen Internetforen, in denen ich so rumspringe. Auch einer der Gründe dafür, warum ich immer weniger in Foren schreibe....

Dies nur mal als kleiner Einblick auf die andere Seite der Medaille! Und nein! Ich kenne weder den Shopbetreiber von MBFishing, noch bekomme ich etwas für das hier Geschriebene! Wollte nur mal meinen Senf dazugeben 

Und wie schon gesagt wurde: Mit Paypal zahlen und schon isses sorgenfrei, weil ich mein Geld garantiert zurückbekomme, sollte nicht geliefert werden oder ähnliches.

TL Jan


----------



## heu20 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Servus

Da haste was falsch verstanden!! Der Shop läuft gut und Beschwerden gibt es kaum. Ein paar Jammerer gibt es immer. Weil man zB jetzt ihre Größe in der gewünschten Farbe nicht vorrätig hat. Wie kann man den sowas bloß wagen... Muss doch immer alles immer vorrätig sein und am besten schon am Vortag der Bestellung ankommen. Oder Leute, die nach 4 Wochen was zurückschicken und meinen er müsse es zurücknehmen und auch noch das Rückporto erstattet haben wollen!! Es geht da eher um "Anfragen" zu Produkten. Da wird lieber 10 mal ne Mail geschrieben, um dann immer noch nicht klar zu sagen was man denn nun will statt einfach mal anzurufen. Du glaubst nicht, was da teilweise rumgeschwallert wird, statt einfach mal ne klare Frage zu stellen. Oder es werden bei Angeboten, die schon um 20% reduziert sind Preise vorgeschlagen, die jeglichem Sinn widersprechen. Um es nett auzudrücken ;-)

Zu Beschwerden, mal in Klartext:
Läuft alles gut, macht kaum einer den Mund auf. Passt irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht wird sofort im Internet gejammert, mit Anwalt gedroht etc. Anstatt einfach mal zum Telefon zu greifen. Denn sprechenden Menschen kann geholfen werden ;-) Und bei so manchen Texten, die so in Foren auftauchen, können manche froh sein keine Anzeige wegen Rufschädigung oder übler Nachrede zu bekommen. Sachliche Kritik ist ja OK, abe rwas teilweise online abläuft geht einfach nicht!
TL Jan


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

OHNE jemals dort gekauft zu haben, habe ich schon rel. viel über den Shop gelesen und das war alles sehr durchwachsen....!

Warum bestellt ihr eigentlich dort?

Hat der so geile Preise - oder reizt Euch einfach nur der Nervenkitzel, was bei Euch dann schiefgeht - oder auch nicht?

#q

Wenn ich irgendwo online kaufe, dann zahle ich brav und will meine Ware gerne zügig haben - aber sicherlich nicht beten & hoffen und harren, um dann als nä. im Forum zu schreiben, dass manchmal etwas da wohl nicht so richtig zu stimmen scheint....

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Na wer kennt das nicht, schlechte Werbung ist oft eigentlich die beste Werbung und das zeigt sich hier ja auch sehr gut. ;-)


----------



## Benni23 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



heu20 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Habe heute zum ersten Mal im Shop bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie die Lieferung so läuft.
> 
> ...




Da ich als Industriefachwirt in einem Unternehmen mit angeschlossenem Onlineshop arbeite, weiß ich eben sehr wohl, welche E-Mails und blödsinnigen Fragen man zum Teil erhält.

ABER, und das ist der Punkt, sollte es jedem Unternehmer möglich sein E-Mails kurz zu beantworten. 

Man braucht sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man von manchen Kunden mehrere E-Mails erhält. Kotzt mich ja selbst an, wenn ich nach dem Bestellstatus frage und eine ganze Arbeitswoche lang keinerlei Rückmeldung bekomme.

Der Kunde ist König, daher sollte man auch im Sinne eines kundenorientierten Service jedem "Vollpfosten" antworten.

Wer das leider nicht so sieht, sollte sich überlegen, ob er mit einem Fachhandelunternehmen die richtige Berufswahl getroffen hat. Dies gilt jetzt auch nicht speziell für MBFishing, sondern ganz allgemein.

Habt ihr eure Sachen mittlerweile erhalten?


----------



## drehteufel (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Der Stint von MB und der Playboy von Spro sind ein und dasselbe.
Die anderen sind sehr wahrscheinlich Nachbauten. Die von Stachelritter kenne ich selbst, das sind nicht die Stinte, die Kaulis wohl auch nicht.
Zum Glück liegt MB nur um die Ecke bei mir, auf das Online-Abenteuer kann ich somit getrost und gern verzichten.|supergri


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Und die Aidos sind baugleich mit? Ich seh nicht mehr durch. 
Und meine bevorzugte Farbe und Größe is bei MB aus  !


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Danke!


----------



## drehteufel (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Vermutest Du oder weißt Du..... dazwischen liegen gewaltige Unterschiede:g



Bei den Stachelrittern weiß ich es, die sehen von der Form her leicht anders aus.
Die Kaulis haben meiner Meinung eine etwas andere Gummimischung.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und die Aidos sind baugleich mit? Ich seh nicht mehr durch.
> Und meine bevorzugte Farbe und Größe is bei MB aus  !




Der Aido ist dem Slim Jim von Iron Claw sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Puderquaste (16. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also Kann nur ein sagen Gestern Bestellt und heute e-mail erhalten das ware verschickt.
Hatte vor nem halben jahr schonmal bestellt und auch ware erhalten nach 4 tagen. ende aus


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Bei den Stachelrittern weiß ich es, die sehen von der Form her leicht anders aus.
> Die Kaulis haben meiner Meinung eine etwas andere Gummimischung.



Hab heute die Kaulis und die Ukis gesehen...die unterscheiden sich definitiv vom Stint.
Beim Uki ist die Schwanzwurzel dünner, der Kauli hat eine andere Gummimischung.


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mal 'n bißchen wat Positivet !
Letzten Sonntag 'n "Versuchsballon" jestartet (ick war da vorher noch nie Kunde) und jede Menge Aidos bestellt.
Dienstag brav die Knete überwiesen und siehe..................heute hat der Postreiter dit Päckchen mit allen Aidos in den richtigen Farben an meener Pforte abjeliefert. :m

Top !!! #6


----------



## Besorger (19. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

kla kann der versand mal dauern das macht er bei jedem shop ich hatte noch NIE probleme und DIE STINTE und AIDOS   LAUFEN ALLE im gegensatz zu anderen shops die zwa billiger waren aber von 5 nur 3 liefen   und auf die stinte fange ich super gut und das seit 3 jahren   TOP


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Besorger schrieb:


> kla kann der versand mal dauern das macht er bei jedem shop ich hatte noch NIE probleme und DIE STINTE und AIDOS   LAUFEN ALLE im gegensatz zu anderen shops die zwa billiger waren aber von 5 nur 3 liefen   und auf die stinte fange ich super gut und das seit 3 jahren   TOP



Bittewas? ;+


----------



## GerrimaLG (20. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich kann nichts Gutes berichten. Habe vor 14 Tage etwas bestellt und mir wurde - nach einer Woche - fehlerhafte Ware geliefert. Habe Herrn B. sofort mit Detailfotos auf dieses Problem aufmerksam gemacht und ihn um einen Lösungsvorschlag gebeten. Ergebnis: KEINE ANTWORT

Nach einer weitern Email bekam ich aus heiterem Himmel eine "Versandmitteilung" am letzen Mittwoch - bekommen ist bis heute NICHTS.

Mein Fazit: EINMAL und NIE WIEDER

Gerade wegen den Stinten lohnt sich eine Bestellung nicht - die gibts in gleicher Qualität und identischen Abmaßen bei den Stachelrittern für etwas mehr als die Hälfte. Laufen 1A.

Gruß


----------



## heu20 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Servus

Erste Bestellung ist abgeschlossen.
Versandmitteilung am 16.11. und heute war die Ware dann da. Ein Artikel war nicht mehr vorrätig und wurde durch 2 Andere ersetzt!
Versand ist nicht der Schnellste, aber das ist bei Hermes nichts Neues ;-)

Morgen werden die Gummis dann mal getestet. Machen so einen ordentlichen Eindruck.

TL Jan


----------



## Doze (23. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich warte auch noch auf meine Bestellung ...

sollte am 19.11 um 14 Uhr versendet worden sein bis heute noch nix ...

Schade eigentlich wollte die köder morgen mal testen.

Doze


----------



## Dorado69 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

habe am 2.11.12 das Geld überwiesen. Bis jetzt nichts da. Gebe Denen bis Ende des Monats noch Zeit. Dann werde ich sehr aktiv werden von Verbraucherschutzzentrale aufwärts ect., da es nun ja kein Einzelfall ist und es eine gewisse ,, Mode ,, ist . Man reagiert weder auf mails, Anrufe und Brief. Das muß man sich nicht gefallen lassen, das hat nichts mit Geschäft zu tun! Wer Infos möchte soll mich anmailen. 
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Holger


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bisher liefen alle meine Bestellungen immer ohne Probleme ab.(Die z.T.längeren Lieferzeiten mal ausgenommen,ist für *mich* nur ein Schönheitsfehler,damit "glänzt" ja sogar Versandriese Askari immer öfter)

Auch das Erlassen der Nachnahmegebühr bei Angabe der Tel.Nr.(=Kauf auf Rechnung)wurde immer berücksichtigt #c

Tja,da liegen wohl Top und Griff ins Klo sehr eng beieinander|kopfkrat

@GerrimaLG
Gleiche Qualität?Naja..wenn man mal davon absieht das die Gufis der Stachelritter bereits beim anlupfen um 1/4 länger wurden und das aufziehen auf den Jig auch eher suboptimal war...|rolleyes

Die preisen z.Z.ja nicht umsonst die "neue" Gummimischung der GuFis an


----------



## Moerser83 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Dorado69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe am 2.11.12 das Geld überwiesen. Bis jetzt nichts da. Gebe Denen bis Ende des Monats noch Zeit. Dann werde ich sehr aktiv werden von Verbraucherschutzzentrale aufwärts ect., da es nun ja kein Einzelfall ist und es eine gewisse ,, Mode ,, ist . Man reagiert weder auf mails, Anrufe und Brief. Das muß man sich nicht gefallen lassen, das hat nichts mit Geschäft zu tun! Wer Infos möchte soll mich anmailen.
> Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
> Holger


 
Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...
Also ich erreiche ihn immer wenn ich Kontakt wünsche...|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorado69 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...
> Also ich erreiche ihn immer wenn ich Kontakt wünsche...|kopfkrat


 
Hallo,
dann schreib doch mal seine Nummer rein, vielleicht ist es eine andere, die ich habe. Und warum meldet er sich nicht auf meinen Brief und die 2 mails. Das kann ICH nicht nachvollziehen|kopfkrat
Wenn er mein Zeug nicht da hat, dann solle er es wenigstens kund tun ! Übrigens habe ich bei Askari bestellt, 1 Woche. Das ist ja ok. Und es gab Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## Moerser83 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Dorado69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann schreib doch mal seine Nummer rein, vielleicht ist es eine andere, die ich habe. Und warum meldet er sich nicht auf meinen Brief und die 2 mails. Das kann ICH nicht nachvollziehen|kopfkrat
> Wenn er mein Zeug nicht da hat, dann solle er es wenigstens kund tun ! Übrigens habe ich bei Askari bestellt, 1 Woche. Das ist ja ok. Und es gab Benachrichtigungen.


 
Habe auch nur die die auf der aktuellen HP steht...#h


----------



## ayron (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Anscheinend rührt Herr B. lieber die Werbetrommel, als bestehende Kunden zu bedienen?
Überall ließt man neue Anzeigen, aber die Probleme bleiben die alten#c
Ich verzichte erstaml weiterhin auf neue Shads der Marke MBFishing..... schade eigentlich #d


----------



## Carp-MV (28. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab gerade gesehen das er wohl Neueröffnung für ein Ladengeschäft am 30.11 hat. Wenn ich hier sehe das er jetzt schon kaum was auf die Reihe bekommt bei seinen Onlinegeschäft, was soll das dann erst werden wenn er auch noch einen Laden betreibt???  Oder ist das etwa eine Neueröffnung für sein Onlineshop???|kopfkrat

Ich wünsche den Kunden jedenfalls weiterhin viel Spaß bei ihren Einkäufen.... :vik:


----------



## mLe (30. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Vielleicht wirds ja auch besser, weil er jetzt nicht mehr den Onlineshop nebenbei betreibt. So weit ich weiß, wurde das Geschäft mit den Ködern neben der normalen Arbeit betrieben.


----------



## ayron (30. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Der Thread hat jetzt schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel..... eigentlich hätte sich da schon einiges ändern müssen.
Aber Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis, auch wenn es hier nicht um $$$$$$ geht


----------



## Andreas1984 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Weiß nicht wie es bei ihm vor 5,4,3,2 oder einem Jahr war, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass meine Abwicklung mit Telefonat!!! problemlos und absolut freundlich von statten ging.
Angler und die Geduld... |supergri

P.S...ich wohne 100erte von Kilometer entfernt, bin weder Verwandt noch Verschwägert


----------



## bebexx (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe gestern Online bestellt und gleich per Vorkasse bezahlt. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## allegoric (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wir haben kürzlich im "neuen" Onlineshop bestellt. Die Lieferung war bei den vielen Teilen vollständig und im Gegensatz zu den ersten beiden Bestellungen war die Lieferung auch relativ schnell.

Die Stinte in der Quali habe ich auch nur dort gefunden. Preis finde ich eher nicht so angemessen, aber woanders bekommt man die so nicht oder bezahlt ähnlich viel. Gut aussehende Fische mit Augen sind für den Preis fast nirgendwo erhältlich.
Begeistert hat mich außerdem noch Lunker city Fin-S und die keitech Köder. Viel mehr tolles, fischartiges gibts leider nicht oder viel viel viel teurer.

Zudem habe ich eine Bestellung beim raubfischspezi getätigt. Die Preise von oben genannten Ködern waren top, die Gummimischung der dortigen Stinte gefällt mir nicht. Die sind nicht besonders konsistent eher schwabbelig und wirken minderwertig. Mit der Abwicklung und der übrigen Ware bin ich beim raubfischspezi aber äußerst zufrieden und werde wieder bestellen.

Da sich mb für mich "gefangen" hat, werde ich auch im nächsten Jahr wieder bestellen. Meine jetzige Köderansammlung sollte aber für eine wirklich lange Zeit ausreichen ;-). Ich hatte mich das letzte mal, als es noch nicht so gut lief und ich mich hier beschwert hatte, dann noch mal Kontakt von MB übers Forum bekommen. Das hat mich beschwichtigt und fande ich auch eine tolle Maßnahme. Daher bin ich jetzt eigentlich zufrieden und werde so lange nichts negatives mehr kommt, auch die alten Sachen ruhen lassen.


----------



## RheinTim (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bestellt - Bezahlt - Schneller Versand - alles dabei - TOP !


----------



## bebexx (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Alles gut gelaufen. Onlinebestellung am Samstag gemacht, Ware war am Donnerstag da.

Gruß


----------



## bbg76 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab am 12.12.12 bestellt und bezahlt... und bis heute keine Ware erhalten |gr: telefonisch und per mail ist irgendwie auch keiner erreichbar... hab langsam die Schnauze voll von dieser Firma ! |motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## mabo1992 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir kam die Bestellung 2 Wochen später, trotz das E-mail Bestätigung das die Ware raus sei. Nach 5 langen Tagen kam es endlich und die Jigköpfe waren nur 19g statt die angeforderten 21g. Aber wegen die 2 Gramm hab ich mich nicht pingelig gehabt. Hab jetzt andere Shops wo es schneller geht und die Preise sich ähneln.


----------



## xaiko3000 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,

Ware wurde am 03.01.2013 bestellt und wurde auch als versand bestätigt.
Bis heute ist leider nichts eingetroffen. Man bekommt keine antworten auf emails usw. Nu muss ich mich mit paypal und mbfishing rumschlagen und auf erstattung des betrags hoffen. Der shop ist nicht zuempfehlen. 

Mfg
Xaiko


----------



## DerBull (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



xaiko3000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ware wurde am 03.01.2013 bestellt und wurde auch als versand bestätigt.
> Bis heute ist leider nichts eingetroffen. Man bekommt keine antworten auf emails usw. Nu muss ich mich mit paypal und mbfishing rumschlagen und auf erstattung des betrags hoffen. Der shop ist nicht zuempfehlen.
> ...



Also ich kann nichts Negatives sagen, habe am 13.01.2013 bei mbfishing.de bestellt und auch direkt per paypal überwiesen. Donnerstag den 17.01.2013 hab ich das Paket schon in den Händen gehalten. Lief alles Reibungslos und schnell bei mir!


----------



## Scabbers (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe ebenfalls am 07.01. bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt und bis heute ist nichts eingetroffen. Wie schon oft hier gelesen, wird auch auf meine emails nicht reagiert.....

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## DerBull (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls am 07.01. bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt und bis heute ist nichts eingetroffen. Wie schon oft hier gelesen, wird auch auf meine emails nicht reagiert.....
> 
> Gruß
> Scabbers



Sehr merkwürdig, 

wie gesagt bei mir ging es ratz fatz...Aber wenn Ihr per PayPal gezahlt habt, einfach bei Paypal anrufen, dass Problem schildern und Ihr habt eurer Geld wieder auf dem Konto! Oder erstmal im paypal Portal die Konfliktlösung machen! Hab ich schon ein paar mal machen müssen und es klappte immer Ohne Probleme. Meist melden sich dann die Shops / Verkäufer von alleine, wenn Ihr Geld wieder weg ist 

PS: Hatte sogar als Gratiszugabe einen Stint sowie ein Stück kurzes Stück Stahlvorfach in meinem Paket!


----------



## fabianfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe Anfang Dezember bestellt und nie Wahre erhalten!

Kurz vor Weihnachten schrieb ich ne Mail in der ich fragte ob ich mit dem Päckchen noch vor Weihnachten rechnen kann!
Promt ne Antwort bekommen, wenn DHL es schaft ja, mein 
Päckchen wäre bereits an DHL übergeben!

Anfang Januar habe ich nochmals Kontakt auf nehmen wollen,
keine Antwort!

Dann habe ich bei DHL nach geforscht und bei denen wurde 
kein Päckchen von MB an mich gesendet! MB hat keine Sendung
an mich auf gegeben!

mfg fabi

Ps: Ich habe das geld Überwiesen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



fabianfisch schrieb:


> Dann habe ich bei DHL nach geforscht und bei denen wurde
> kein Päckchen von MB an mich gesendet! MB hat keine Sendung
> an mich auf gegeben!
> 
> ...



DHL?Also MB hat bei mir *immer* per Hermes verschickt.

Und wer nach studieren des Trööts immer noch vorab überweist,dem ist dann auch nicht mehr zu helfen....#c

Paypal oder auf Rechnung(ist bei Angabe der Tel.Nr.möglich)
Alles andere wäre mir zu blauäugig.


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

tach |rolleyes
kann nichts negatives berichten.
am 7ten bestellt (per nachnahme) heute ware erhalten.
einen dicken gufi und einen meter mbflex stahlvorfach gabs noch umsonst dazu.
was will man mehr.
:m


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Tackle Berry Finn schrieb:


> tach |rolleyes
> kann nichts negatives berichten.
> am 7ten bestellt (per nachnahme) heute ware erhalten.
> einen dicken gufi und einen meter mbflex stahlvorfach gabs noch umsonst dazu.
> ...



Ganz simpel:

Zuverlässigkeit, konstante Service, Erreichbarkeit und keine Ausreden!


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

vielleicht hat ich auch nur glück diesmal #c


----------



## Schabrackentapir (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Krass |bigeyes. Wer bestellt denn bei einem offenbar so unsicheren saftladen noch?


----------



## Plötze2000 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Leute,

kenne den Shop recht gut u, habe schon mehrfach dort bestellt oder meine Ware persönlich vom Lager abgeholt - ist ebenso möglich! Was ja schon zeigt, dass er keine Scheingeschäfte macht. Verzögerungen bei einzelnen Artikeln sind bei mir ebenso vorgekommen,  jedoch muss ich sagen, dass der Micha von MB auch sehr tolerant dann bei den Nachlieferungen war. D.h. ich hatte dann auch mal ein paar Gummis mehr in der Tüte! Also wenn es hin u. wieder Verzögerungen gibt, bleibt ruhig, bittet ggfs. um ein Telefonat zur Klärung aber der Shop ist seriös nur vlt. noch nicht ganz auf einem Niveau wie die Großen. Dafür stimmt aber Preis/Leistung des Sortiments!


----------



## RedHead (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

also ich habe seit meiner Anmeldung das Thema von Zeit zu Zeit durchgelesen, unterhaltend und interessant zugleich

aber bestellen werde ich dort ganz bestimmt NIE etwas (naja, außer vielleicht eine goldsch...ende nymphomanische Göttin für 2,50 Euro + kostenloser Versand |rolleyes)


----------



## Plötze2000 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich finde es ebenso lesenswert hier!   Was mir immer wieder ein Schmunzeln in`s Gesicht zaubert, sind die übersteigerten Servicewünsche und virtuellen Hilferufe wenn die Ware nicht innerhalb 3-5 Werktagen auf dem Tisch liegt...was ja in einer Welt von Zweitcomputern u. prekären W-LAN Beziehungen als absolutes Höchstmaß an Wartezeit bezeichnet werden darf)))...für mich ganz klar - wollt Ihr den perfekten Service, Nextday Lieferung u. Bezahlung auf Rechnung gehts wohl nur bei den Großen, da diese auch Extramitarbeiter im Lager & Co dafür beschäftigen. Ein kleiner Shop der vlt. das Ganze nur im Nebengewerbe betreibt hat einfach nicht die Menpower aber deswegen keine Existenzberechtigung? Letztlich waren auch die heutigen Onlineriesen mal klein u. haben Ihre Systematik mit den Jahren verbessert, dass sollte man sich vlt. ab und an schon noch vor Augen halten...ansonsten natürlich weiterhin viel Spaß beim Shoppen! :g


----------



## Scabbers (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Plötze2000 schrieb:


> ich finde es ebenso lesenswert hier!  Was mir immer wieder ein Schmunzeln in`s Gesicht zaubert, sind die übersteigerten Servicewünsche und virtuellen Hilferufe wenn die Ware nicht innerhalb 3-5 Werktagen auf dem Tisch liegt...


 
Echt? Gutes Kino, oder? #d
Solltest du die letzten negativen Erfahrungen (meine eingeschlossen), die hier gepostet wurden jedoch tatsächlich gelesen haben, dann wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass hier von 3-5 Wochen Wartezeit die Rede war. Übersteigerte Servicewünsche? Damit meinst du sicherlich die wiederholten, unverschämten Anfragen von Kunden nach einer irgendwie gearteten Reaktion des Händlers, oder? Man kann natürlich auch in buddhahaftem Gleichmut der Dinge harren, die da kommen oder eben nicht den Weg zur Post finden....|kopfkrat

Ach ja, wen es interessiert: Ich habe inzwischen die Ware. Nachdem ich die Paypal-Konfliktlösung bemüht habe (auf die natürlich auch jegliche Reaktion ausblieb), kam dann nach einer weiteren Woche ein Paket an. Naja, wieder was gelernt....

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Gut, dass ich hier diesen Thread mitverfolgt habe.
Hatte eigentlich selbst vor ein paar Gummiköder bei diesem Laden zu bestellen, was ich jetzt allerdings sein lasse. Kann mir einer evtl. einen guten Tipp geben, wo ich eine große Auswahl an Stinten oder ähnlichen Gummifischen kaufen kann? Wollte es dieses Jahr mal verstärkt auf Zander und Barsch probieren und mir ein paar schlanke Gummifische zulegen.


----------



## xsxx226 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Talsperrenjäger

guck mal hier..http://wir-haben-billiger.de//Zander-Hecht-Angeln-Raubfisch-Lure-Barsch


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@esox226
Genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht .
Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Plötze2000 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Echt? Gutes Kino, oder? #d
> Solltest du die letzten negativen Erfahrungen (meine eingeschlossen), die hier gepostet wurden jedoch tatsächlich gelesen haben, dann wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass hier von 3-5 Wochen Wartezeit die Rede war.
> 
> Hallo Scabbers,
> ...


----------



## ayron (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Naja..... ich sag mal so viele andere Boardpartner sind auch "OnemanShows", aber da findet man keine Threads über Seiten, wo so viel negatives berichtet wird!

Klar kann mal was untern Tisch fallen oder verlegt werden, aber das Kommunikationsproblem könnte doch recht einfach gelöst werden.....Wenn die Leute schon anrufen, dann mal drangehen und sicher sind die meisten Probleme in 10min gelöst#h


----------



## RedHead (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich hier diesen Thread mitverfolgt habe.
> Hatte eigentlich selbst vor ein paar Gummiköder bei diesem Laden zu bestellen, was ich jetzt allerdings sein lasse. Kann mir einer evtl. einen guten Tipp geben, wo ich eine große Auswahl an Stinten oder ähnlichen Gummifischen kaufen kann? Wollte es dieses Jahr mal verstärkt auf Zander und Barsch probieren und mir ein paar schlanke Gummifische zulegen.



ich hab mich hier eingedeckt:
http://www.gigafish.de/index.php?cPath=19_41
(runderscollen!)


----------



## Plötze2000 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo Ayron,

da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht u. genau deswegen habe ich die Ware selbst abgeholt um mir einen persönlichen Eindruck zu verschaffen. (was natürlich bundesweit gesehen, nicht jedem gegönnt ist). Aber nach einem Treffen muss ich sagen, der Micha von MB ist ein ehrlicher Kerl, sein Angebot u. Auswahl vor Ort - wirklich gut u. deswegen werde ich auch in Zukunft weiter bei Ihm bestellen. Und wie hier zu lesen gibt es ja genügend bei denen alles gut klappt! Über die Qualität der anderen Anbieter kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber wenn Ihr damit genauso zufrieden ist doch super!


----------



## gaerbsch (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hab bestellt, die Ware kam nur zum Teil und wir mussten ettliche Emails schicken und Anrufe tätigen bis nach 5 Wochen oder so der Rest gekommen ist.


----------



## Plötze2000 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Vlt. noch erwähnenswert um die Problematik von anderen Onlineanbietern mal zum Vergleich zu nehmen:

Bei Versandhäusern wie Otto oder Sport Scheck habe ich schon bis zu 3 Monaten auf ausstehende Teillieferungen gewartet oder nur auf Nachfrage erfahren, dass bestellte Sachen nicht mehr erhältlich sind  Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis sind ähnlich! Damit möchte ich mal festhalten, dass so etwas kein reines "MB Problem" ist sondern auch bei den größten Versendern vorkommt. Die Gründe liegen oft beim Produktionsmanagement u. Vorlieferanten des jeweiligen Produkts. Dazu kommen im Asiengeschäft, wo nun mal das Meiste an unseren geliebten Produkten gefertigt wird: lange Vorlaufzeiten, häufige Qualitätsprobleme (wovon nur den Wenigsten von uns etwas erfahren u. auch nicht im lang ersehnten Paket vorfinden möchten) noch Zollverzögerungen u. Tansportzeiten beim Containershipping. Probleme die einem bei einer One Man Show schon zur eigenen Verzweiflung treiben können...aber jeder kauft ja halt dort wo er möchte!


----------



## ayron (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@Plötze

Das bezweifle ich auch nicht! 
Ich habe selbst einmal mit ihm telefoniert, wo er mir sagen wollte, dass er meine Ware nicht mehr hat und mir gerne etwas als Austausch schicken würde.
 Sehr nett und sympathisch der Mann, aber leider auch extrem verplant, da das Paket mit vollständiger Ware bei mir bereits angekommen war. :q

Die Ware ist auch zweifelsohne von guter Qualität, da soll keiner was sagen, aber die Probleme bleiben seit Jahren die Gleichen!

Es hat auch niemand ein Problem mit Wartezeit, da diese bekannt ist, aber was die Leute ankotzt ist, dass sie nicht wissen was nun mit der bezahlten Ware ist!

Zum Glück laufen die Köder an meinem Gewässer nicht gut,sodass ich mich  mehr nicht stressen muss 

Die paar "Stinte" die ich am Rhein verangel hole ich mir in nem anderen Shop, wo ich dann auch selbst vorbeischaue und immer wieder erstaunt bin, wie sehr ihm das Wohl der Kunden am Herzen liegt! 

Was sich hier aufgrund der Schilderungen doch schon anzweifeln lassen könnte!


----------



## Plötze2000 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



ayron schrieb:


> @Plötze
> 
> Sehr nett und sympathisch der Mann, aber leider auch extrem verplant, da das Paket mit vollständiger Ware bei mir bereits angekommen war. :q
> 
> Charmant formuliert. Und das ist was ich meine, es hat zwar manchmal den Anschein, dass er etwas verplant ist aber der Micha ist auch jemand mit dem reden kann u. die Qualität der Gummis stimmt.!Und da auch mein gesamtes Ködersortiment nicht nur aus Stinten besteht, kann ich Ihm gelegentliche Verzögerungen dann auch verzeihen.


----------



## PetriPeter (29. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

er ist auch teuer geworden.
früher waren es schnäppchen, da hat man die verpeilung in kauf nehmen müssen.
heute ist es teuer und da nimmt man das nicht mehr so hin, weil MARKEN-shads billiger sind (bass assassin etc)


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also da muss ich nun widersprechen. In meinen Augen sind die Preise nach wie vor gleich und absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe soeben auch seit langem mal wieder eine kleiner Bestellung getätigt. Bin sehr gespannt ob sich was getan hat. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Also da muss ich nun widersprechen. In meinen Augen sind die Preise nach wie vor gleich und absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe soeben auch seit langem mal wieder eine kleiner Bestellung getätigt. Bin sehr gespannt ob sich was getan hat. Ich werde berichten!


 
Hat alles geklappt!


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe auch noch einmal online bestellt.
Offensichtlich ist der Shop besser organisiert als letztes Jahr; ich bekam sofort per Mail die Rechnung und die Ware kam (trotz Hermes) schon nach 3 Werktagen an. Und die Preise sind gleich geblieben!
Das wichtigste jedoch: die Köder fangen!


----------



## Zapper75 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Kann den Shop auch nur bedenkenlos empfehlen! Nie Ärger gehabt.

Grüße
Zapper


----------



## micbrtls (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

War hier schon lange nicht mehr drin. Aber zwei kleine Anmerkungen: Preise habe ich nicht erhöht!! Die sind seit Jahren stabil.

Zur Zuverlässigkeit: 98 % der Pakete gehen am Werktag oder am Folgetag der Zahlung raus. Hermes ist entsorgt und durch DHL ersetzt worden. Bringt wieder 2-3 Tage schnellere Lieferzeit.

Vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich noch aus einem kleinen 25 m² großem Lager verschickt. Die Kisten und Kartons stapelten sich auf 2 Metern Höhe. Nun habe ich ein Zwischenlager mit 35 m² und ein Verpackungslager mit über 100 m². Etliche Arbeiten bei uns auf dem Hof sind abgeschlossen und somit habe ich dieses Jahr erheblich mehr Zeit zum Packen, als es noch 2011 / 2012 der Fall war.

Leider hatte ich auch erst zu spät gemerkt, dass mein Programmierer noch alte Daten im System drin hatte. So stand dort die falsche Adresse und Telefonnummer, ist aber geändert worden.


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe auch bei MB-Fishing bestellt, und nachdem das Geld eingegangen ist, am gleichen Tag bekam ich eine Mail, daß ein Stint in der Größe die ich bestellt habe nicht mehr auf Lager ist. Mir wurde für die 2 Packungen angeboten, einfach die Grösseren in der gleichen Farbe oder 3 andere in der gleichen Grösse zu bekommen. Ich habe dann die Größeren genommen, und darüber hinaus wurden mir noch ein paar Bonus Köder mitgeschickt. 

Also ich kann mich über den Shop nicht beklagen, die Köder sehen prima aus, und sind auch günstiger als die Identischen die von Spro auch vertrieben werden.

Wenn mir die Stinte langsam ausgehen werden, werde ich wieder nachbestellen. Und danke Michael für den schnellen Vorgang, die Kulanz und den Bonus.


----------



## benihana (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,

Habe mir stint und aidos bestellt. Kam nach fünf Tagen an, das ist noch ok. Die Verarbeitung der Dinger ist aber doch recht mangelhaft. Beim aufziehen auf den Haken lösen sich die Augen so ziemlich sofort, das its nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



benihana schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe mir stint und aidos bestellt. Kam nach fünf Tagen an, das ist noch ok. Die Verarbeitung der Dinger ist aber doch recht mangelhaft. Beim aufziehen auf den Haken lösen sich die Augen so ziemlich sofort, das its nicht so prickelnd.



Das ist bei anderen Weichplastikködern mit Augen aber auch so. Man muss die Bleiwulst am Jig entfernen, anders gehts leider auf Dauer nicht. #c


----------



## benihana (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Kann natürlich sein, wobei ich bei anderen da weniger Problem hatte. Naja, ohne bleiwulst oder kleinen Haken geht's meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht.


----------



## xaru (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab heute aus langer weile auch mal bestellt. freu mich schon auf die gummis


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Meine Lieferung kam innerhalb von 1!!!!!! TAG!!!!! Ich bin immernoch total verdattert! 

TOP!#6


----------



## ayron (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



benihana schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, wobei ich bei anderen da weniger Problem hatte. Naja, ohne bleiwulst oder kleinen Haken geht's meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht.



Doch such mal nach "Profijigkopf", der hat anstatt der Bleiwulst einen Edelstahlhaken eingegossen.....da platzt und rutscht dann nichts mehr#6


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Da ich allmählich auch mal wieder Bedarf habe: Darf ich davon ausgehen, daß sich die Zuverlässigkeit des Shops wirklich so sehr verbessert hat, daß man da jetzt bedenkenlos bestellen kann? Denn die Köder fangen und sind preiswert, da gibts nix...


----------



## Philla (20. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

definitiv ja, habe schon mehrfach in diesem Jahr bestellt und die Ware war immer vollständig und innerhalb von 3 Tagen da.

Gruß,

Philla


----------



## wallerangler (20. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Da die Negativen Beiträge in letzter zeit ausgeblieben sind habe ich heute auch mal Bestellt. Werde dann Berichten wie es gelaufen ist wenn das Paket da ist.


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Das klingt ja gut.

@ wallerangler: Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden. Wenn es bei Dir auch klappt, würde ich es wagen mit ner kleinen Bestellung...


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich selbst habe immer und regelmäßig Kritik geäußert wenn was nicht funktioniert hat. 

Die letzten beiden bestellungenverlieen Perfekt! 

Absolute Empfehlung!


----------



## Gert-Show (22. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Boedchen (22. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Habe nun 3-4 Bestellungen gemacht, ALLE Bestellungen waren mit 100% Zufriedenheit zu beantworten.
Klasse, schade das die meisten nur Meckern und nicht wirklich viele mal Positives schreiben (Allgemein gehalten).


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Freut mich, das zu lesen. Denn freundlich und bemüht war der Kollege, nur leider etwas zu sehr verplant...

Aber dann werd ich mal Bedarf sammeln und bestellen.


----------



## wallerangler (22. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Dienstag mittag Bestellt und heute ist das Paket angekommen. Wenns so bleibt werde ich noch mehrere Bestellungen tätigen, da ich dieses mal nur eine kleinere Stückzahl Bestellt habe.


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab heute auch meine AIDOS innerhalb von 3 Tagen bekommen,Toppreis,ob es Topköder sind werd ich in den nächsten Tagen sehen.

Auf jeden Fall zu 100% gleich mit dem SlimJim und der hat die letzte Zeit immer gefangen.

Vor allem viel mehr Farben als bei Sänger und 3 Stück für 1.95,da kann man nicht meckern#6


----------



## PetriPeter (2. September 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hi,
also ich hatte bei meiner ersten Bestellung auch mega trouble und war total bedient. nach den letzten sehr positiven kommentaren habe ich mich nochmal getraut.
Diesmal bin ich wirklich sehr begeistert. das "blatt" hat sich bei mbfishing gewandelt. Schnell mit infos per mail zum versand / lieferung. alles super. 
Von daher von mir ein großes lob und kaufempfehlung an weitere unentschlossene. 
dennoch eins: die nicht lieferbarkeit von artikeln wird vor versand nicht angekündigt. man liefert dann ersatzware, d.h. wenn man 2/0er jighaken kauft könnten es 3/0er werden. bei mir waren die unterschiede "i.o." die AGBs sind aber so geschrieben, dass man damit einverstanden ist.
VG Martin


----------



## Berti86 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

hatte mir den thread hier im forum garnicht durchgelesen und hab einfach mal spontan und gänzlich unbeeinflusst bei mbfishing online bestellt und was soll ich sagen es lief alles glatt!! montag abend bestellt. dienstag mittag ne email bekommen zwecks paketübergabe an DHL. und freitag (wo ich locker mit leben kann) kam der postbote. neben der eigentlich bestellten ware (nichts hat gefehlt oder wurde gegen vergleichbares getauscht) wurde sogar kostenlos noch ne probepackung stinte und karabiner mit reingepackt..sowas erlebe ich bei großen onlinehändlern nie!! ich würde es sogar nochmal auf einen bestellversuch ankommen lassen


----------



## Lukas1992 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also ich habe bereits einmal über die Homepage von MBFishing bestellt und es lief alles glatt!

Nungut  ich habe weder ne Versandbestätigung bekommen und als Bearbeitungsstatus steht in meinem Kundenbereich noch heute "unbearbeitet" drin aber das Paket ist zeitig eingetroffen also soll es mich nicht stören 

Sonntag habe ich wieder online bestellt, ein paar Aidos, und auch direkt überwiesen 

Mail oder so habe ich noch keine bekommen aber ich bin guter Dinge dass mein Paket morgen oder übermorgen ankommt!

TL Lukas


----------



## Astarod (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich bin echt begeistert#q
Letzte Woche Dienstag bestellt und mit Pay Pal bezahlt,Mittwoch bekam ich ne Mail,daß die Ware unterwegs ist ohne Trackingnummer oder sonst etwas!Was ist bis Heute gekommen...........nichts!!!
Weder auf Mails wird reagiert noch geht Jemand ans Telefon.
Freitag fahr ich 300km Boddenangeln und keine neuen Gummis
Darf jetzt nochmal los fahren um ein paar neue Gummis zu bekommen.Super gelaufen....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Mal wieder wie gewohnt ... aber darauf konntest du dich doch eigentlich schon einstellen.


----------



## Upi (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei mir letzte Woche alles gut gelaufen, Montag bestellt, Donnerstag das Päckchen geöffnet und es waren 3 Gufis extra dabei! Danke an MB


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bis jetzt immer alles gut gelaufen.
Auf eine Rute knapp eine Woche gewartet,dafür lagen 
3 Pakungen Stinte gratis dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Schön dass er den Shop anscheinend endlich im Griff hat.


----------



## micbrtls (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Kleine Anmerkung zur letzten Kritik:

Im Datenstamm bestellte Nico A aus 1 Boizenburg und die Telefonnummer war falsch. Deshalb konnte das Paket auch nicht zugestellt werden.

Warum, wieso auch immer, kann nicht nachkontrolliert oder verfolgt werden. Deshalb auch die längere Lieferzeit!

Und stimmt: Da der Hausumbau durch ist und eine andere zeitraubende Arbeit weg ist, kann und muss ich mich jetzt mit viel Zeit dem Shop widmen.

Wünsche noch allen eine schöne Angelsaison!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zur letzten Kritik:
> 
> Im Datenstamm bestellte Nico A aus 1 Boizenburg und die Telefonnummer war falsch. Deshalb konnte das Paket auch nicht zugestellt werden.



Mal dumm gefragt, wieso Telefonnummer? Sowas habe ich noch nie gebraucht und trotzdem konnten mich bisher alle Händler zeitnah beliefern.


----------



## micbrtls (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt, wieso Telefonnummer? Sowas habe ich noch nie gebraucht und trotzdem konnten mich bisher alle Händler zeitnah beliefern.



Ganz einfach: Ich hatte versucht, telefonisch die fehlenden Daten zu erfragen.


----------



## Kotzi (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Wo hier gerade der Shopbesitzer schreibt, bekommst du auch noch die Egi Collector rein?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich habe Montag gegen 11 Uhr bestellt und die Ware war am gestern da. 
Alles super gelaufen!!!


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

am Dienstag Mittag bestellt und heute gekommen. Schneller geht's nun wirklich nicht !Danke.


----------



## senne (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Und stimmt: Da der Hausumbau durch ist und eine andere zeitraubende Arbeit weg ist, kann und muss ich mich jetzt mit viel Zeit dem Shop widmen.




Na dann wäre es ja "wunderschön" wenn du dich auch mal um meine restliche Bestellung kümmern würdest.

Mittlerweilen haben wir ja bereits telefoniert und E-Mails geschrieben, aber ich kapier nicht warum du mir nicht die fehlenden Gummis schicken kannst:r

Du erzählst, so wie früher halt auch, irgendwelche Storys die nicht nachvollziehbar sind.

Meine Adresse oder Telefonnummer hast du, so kannst dich also nicht rausreden.



Für mich verfällt der Shopbetreiber wieder offensichtlich in sein altes Schema, es funktioniert, aber nur wenn du Glück hast|krach:#d#q


Für den Rest, damit ihr mal mitbekommt wegen was ich mich so ärgere. Paket im Juni bestellt, ******* verpackt und offen, Gummis gingen verloren, leider wurde das Päckchen angenommen (nicht von mir), ich reklamiert über DHL, die *******n sich auch nichts (richtig schlechter Umgang mit Kunden) und haben mich an den "lieben Michael" verwiesen und der kümmert sich wie halt schon so oft - um NIX!!!!! 

Hatte auch die Hoffnung, dass es mit dem Shop besser wird#d

Hoffe er liest mit und kommt in die Gänge, ihr müsst euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, SEIT VIER MONATEN ÄRGER!!!

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich hatte da nie Probleme immer schnell geliefert und immer komplett.


----------



## senne (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Das ist schön für dich, bei mir hat es vorher auch schon geklappt, leider ist halt der Shopbetreiber für seine Unzuverlässigkeit hier ausreichend bekannt.

Bei mir wäre es ja auch in Ordnung gewesen, wenn er die Sachen anständig verpackt hätte oder es bei DHL nicht "geplatzt" wäre.

Ich sag nur vier Monate und kann nicht verstehen warum er nach so viel Telefonaten die Sachen nicht einfach schickt|uhoh::r

Grüße, Senne.


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



senne schrieb:


> Das ist schön für dich, bei mir hat es vorher auch schon geklappt, leider ist halt der Shopbetreiber für seine Unzuverlässigkeit hier ausreichend bekannt.
> 
> Bei mir wäre es ja auch in Ordnung gewesen, wenn er die Sachen anständig verpackt hätte oder es bei DHL nicht "geplatzt" wäre.
> 
> ...




Das ist ja auch schön für dich,aber was erwartest du dir jetzt?


----------



## senne (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch schön für dich,aber was erwartest du dir jetzt?



Ich kann hier nicht sämtliche Telefongespräche mit Michael zitieren.

Was soll ich mir erwarten|kopfkrat;+ Wie schon geschrieben, meine Gummifische, was würdest du erwarten|uhoh:

Lass einfach gut sein, ich hoffe er liest es mit und kommt in die Gänge, alle anderen dürfen mal wieder gewarnt sein; wenn bei ihm alles auf Lager ist und nicht irgendwelche Container mit Hämmern angeliefert werden, dann könnte es klappen, es sei denn du hast ne Reklamation.

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



senne schrieb:


> ...leider ist halt der Shopbetreiber für seine Unzuverlässigkeit hier ausreichend bekannt.



wundert mich nicht, wenn man sich die Website mal anschaut. Die Seite sieht ziemlich unprofessionell aus. Allein schon die Struktur der Kategorien #d

Ich möchte sofort auf einem Blick sehen, wie hoch die Versandkosten sind... welche Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es?


----------



## kernell32 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also hier lief alles super, am 10.10. bestellt und am 15.10 Paket bekommen, alles drin, gut verpackt und üppige Beilagen!

Klar die Seite ist nicht ultrachick und ne @web.de Adresse als Absender wirkt auch nicht sehr professionell  aber das lässt sich ja alles verbessern.
Hauptsache die Ware stimmt!
Und was soll ich sagen die Stinte fangen!


----------



## boiliegun (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Alles super!!!

Am Samstag bestellt und heute angekommen! Es waren auch alle Sachen dabei.


----------



## senne (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo an den Rest der Gemeinde, 

meine Sachen sind heute endlich angekommen.

Schade das ich diesen Weg über die Öffentlichkeit wählen musste, da wir uns am Telefon eigentlich gut verstanden haben.

Wird schon noch werden.

Viele Grüße, Senne.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Finde ich prima, dass du auch öffentlich eine (positive) Rückmeldung gibst! #6
Wenn ich mal wieder in meiner Heimatstadt Halle bin, fahre ich einfach mal vorbei...


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich hab erst neulich ein paar Stinte bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt und seitdem nix mehr gehört. Keine Bestellbestätigung, keine Versandbestätigung, kein gar nichts!

Nach dieser Erfahrung bestelle ich dort nichts mehr. Kommt mir so vor, als ob das so ein "eBay-Wohnzimmer-Versender" ist #d


----------



## Moerser83 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ich hab erst neulich ein paar Stinte bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt und seitdem nix mehr gehört. Keine Bestellbestätigung, keine Versandbestätigung, kein gar nichts!
> 
> Nach dieser Erfahrung bestelle ich dort nichts mehr. Kommt mir so vor, als ob das so ein "eBay-Wohnzimmer-Versender" ist #d



Wann war das denn?
Will nichts schön reden aber trotzdem...
Zur Zeit sind viele Messen, daran vielleicht mal gedacht???|kopfkrat

Und weder Bestellbestätigung noch Versandmitteilung gibts beim Micha:m


----------



## Upi (14. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich kann nicht klagen!
Mal wieder bestellt,
23.10 /20:25 überwiesen 24.10 / 07:34 als versendet gemeldet und am 25:10 war alles da PLUS 6 Bonus Köder!
Ich kann nur danke sagen.


----------



## gaerbsch (19. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich bin mal gespannt. hab am 14.11 bestellt und am gleichen tag bekam ich eine versanbestätigung, leider ohne rechnung oder auftragsnummer. bis jetzt noch nix da, konte telefonisch keinen erreichen. handy ist immer aus und beim festnetz geht keiner hin. weiß jemand mit welchem anbieter die verschicken?


----------



## Moerser83 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hermes und Dhl, wenn deins mit Hermes verschickt wurde kannste locker mit einer Woche rechnen...


----------



## FCM-OLLI (28. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich kann leider auch nix Gutes über den Shop berichten. Ich werde dort nicht mehr bestellen.

Mitte Oktober diesen Jahres tätigte ich eine Bestellung von nicht gerade wenig Geld und bezahlte auch gleich mit Paypal.

Nach 4 Tagen bekam ich dann die Bestellung, musste aber feststellen, dass die komplette Sendung falsch, da vertauscht, war.

.oO("Ok, kann mal passieren."), dachte ich mir und kontaktierte den Shop-Betreiber per Mail. Ich bekam auch sehr schnell eine Antwort, in der man sich bei mir für den Fehler entschuldigte und mir sagte, ich solle die falsche Ware zurückschicken, was ich am nächsten Tag tat.

Man versprach mir die richtigen Sachen dann <unverzüglich> nachzuschicken und mir die Kosten für die Rücksendung von 4,10,- mit in das Päckchen zu tun.

Und dann hies es... warten und warten und warten... insgesamt fast 5 Wochen.

Dafür musste ich etliche Male anrufen, bis ich mal durchkam, um den Betreiber an meine Sendung zu erinnern. Insgesamt 3mal hatte ich Michael an der Strippe und immer wieder wurde mir versprochen die Ware endlich zu verschicken.

Nun, zumindest die ersten beiden Male wurde dies einfach nicht getan.

Heute kam das Päckchen endlich an. Das Dumme ist nur, dass wieder Artikel fehlen für fast 10 Euro. 3mal Quetschhülsen zu je 2.99,- und 1mal NoKnots zu 0.99,-.

Ich frage mich, was da los ist.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich nun auch den PayPal-Verkäuferschutz eingeschaltet. In meiner Euphorie über die endlich erhaltene Ware hatte ich den Fall leider schon als abgeschlossen markiert, da mir die fehlenden Kleinstteile nicht aufgefallen waren.

Das einzig "Gute" war, dass ich ein paar Drillinge zusätzlich mit im Päckchen hatte, aber Zugaben kriegt fast jeder Kunde.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit für:

> 5 Wochen Unwissenheit, Stress und Nerven

> einen versauten Angelurlaub hier in der Heimat, da ich keine Köder hatte. (Hab es leider nicht so Dicke, dass ich mir einfach woanders welche kaufen konnte und die Bestellung war schon teuer)

> verlorenes Geld für Telefonate + die nicht, wie versprochen, erstattete Rücksendegebühr der falschen Lieferung und die 10 Euro für die schon wieder fehlenden Artikel.

Fazit: Sauber!


----------



## gaerbsch (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab am 19.11 bestellt und die ware kam nach einer Woche unvollständig. Es haben Bleiköpfe gefehlt. Also wenn man sich da vor seinem Angelurlaub drauf verlässt dann ist man verlassen. Seitdem telefoniere ich hinterher und werde nur vertröstet.

Bis jetzt wurde noch nichts nachgesendet. Wenn die Bestellung vollständig ist hat man Glück, sobald aber was schief geht dann ist man verloren...


----------



## Besorger (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

ich hab keine probleme  ich bestell da schon 3JAHRE   regelmäßig


----------



## Andreas04101980 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich finde die Köder klasse!!!
Habe auch 1x selbst bestellt und kann mich nicht wirklich beklagen!
Die 2. Bestellung habe ich aber dann mit einem Kollegen zusammen gemacht weil ich den Versand leider etwas zu teuer finde wenn man nur ein paar bestimmte Gummis benötigt!




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Inzwischen gibt es weitaus zuverlässigere köder als die von MB. Und auch der Preis ist inzwischen auch nicht mehr sooo toll!

Das auf und ab mit der Versandqualität, ständige ausreden und unvollständige pakete...irgendwann ist eindach bei den kunden das maß voll.

Meiner meinung nach kann MB nur überleben weil der blinker / veit ordentlich die werbetrommel rührt...nicht nur für die köder sondern auch für die hearty rise rute die MB neu im sortiment hat...

Wer drauf reinfällt und sich gerne den Mist hier geben will...bitteschön aber heult hier nicht rum wenn es mal wieder schief gegangen ist.


----------



## Andreas04101980 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hab mir jetzt mal bissel den thread durchgelesen!
Hut ab!
Aus logistischen gründen gehen immer mal bestellungen unter oder werden falsch verschickt!
Fehler machen ist menschlich und letztendlich kann keine menschliche fehlerquote bei 0% liegen!
Ausserdem finde ich es schon grenzwertig so darüber zu schreiben!
Wäre ich der betroffene händler wäre dieser thread bereits irgendwie geschlossen!
Immerhin gibt er auch antworten!
Wie gesagt!
Es gibt mehr als 5 kunden!
Mehr als 10 warensendungen...
Fehler passieren!
Hatte auch hin und wieder meine problemchen mit anderen händlern!
Aber meist muss auch ein kunde merken das sich das universum nicht nur um ihn dreht!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Andreas04101980 schrieb:


> Aber meist muss auch ein kunde merken das sich das universum nicht nur um ihn dreht!!!



Nicht doch. Der Kunde erwartet den billigsten Preis auf der Welt und einen erstklassigen Service...


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

@ Andreas

das Problem ist, der Kunde bezahlt für die Leistung, die sich aus Produkt + Versand + Service zusammen setzt. Und eine Shop/ Händler der immer noch schwankend in der Gesamtqualität ist, ist allein daran schuld und nicht der Kunde, der dafür Verständnis haben soll.

 Edit: Allrounder hats geschrieben .... immer den günstigsten Preis  beste Qualität geht nicht.

Andere Shops packen das auch. Als mitunter bestes Beispiel würde ich CAMO-Tackle nennen. ich bestelle bei denen schon seit die damals mit ner Garagenfirma als AS-Tackle angefangen haben. Bisher habe ich nie Probleme gehabt. Es kam immer alles an usw.

 Dafür kostet es halt ein paar Cent mehr als woanders!
Also es geht also!


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Camo und nicht zu vergessen german tackle sind bis jetzt bei mir auch unerreicht. Besser geht es nicht!

Leider absolute Ausnahmen!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bezüglich des Versandes konnte ich mich bei 3 Bestellungen auch noch nicht beklagen. Morgens bestellt und am nächsten Mittag da. Immer vollständig inkl. kleiner Zugabe.#6


----------



## Grätenheinz (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nun mal meine Erfahrung ;-)

Am 16.2.14 bestellt ,am 17.2. wollte ich noch etwas nachbestellen ,kurzer Anruf ,keinen erreicht ,innerhalb von 10 min. kam der Rückruf (dank Nummernerkennung) ,kurz und problemlos abgeklärt,Rechnung am 17.2. noch Online vorab überwiesen, am 18.2. Versandbestätigung und am 20.2. hielt ich mein Paket in den Händen .

Es war alles vollständig und die Farben entsprechen den Fotos im Shop,es gab sogar 2 Gratis Köder zum testen ,danke noch einmal dafür.

Den Onlineshop fand ich übersichtlich aufgebaut ohne Bling Bling ,alle Produkte aufeinander abgestimmt ,schneller Seitenaufbau und es zeigte mir gleich an,welche Produkte schon im Warenkorb waren (sehr hilfreich,wenn man mehreres bestellt und nicht mehr weiß,was man hatte ;-) )

Die Produkte (Aido und Stint ) faßten sich sehr gut an und sind gut verarbeitet . Genauso hatte ich mir die Köder vorgestellt.
Der Test der Produkte erfolgt dann im März an der Müritz (wenn es denn keinen Wintereinbruch mehr gibt)

Mein Fazit : jederzeit gern wieder ,schnelle Abwicklung ,gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis , Versandkosten auch OK ,also ich empfehle diesen Shop gern weiter.

LG aus Dresden von Marco dem Grätenheinz ;-)

PS: Am 16.2. bestellte ich ebenfalls etwas bei Askari ,per Nachnahme, bis heute (21.2.) noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Justsu (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

|kopfkrat ...


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Grätenheinz schrieb:


> Nun mal meine Erfahrung ;-)
> 
> Am 16.2.14 bestellt ,am 17.2. wollte ich noch etwas nachbestellen ,kurzer Anruf ,keinen erreicht ,innerhalb von 10 min. kam der Rückruf (dank Nummernerkennung) ,kurz und problemlos abgeklärt,Rechnung am 17.2. noch Online vorab überwiesen, am 18.2. Versandbestätigung und am 20.2. hielt ich mein Paket in den Händen .
> 
> ...




1. Beitrag....|sagnix


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Genau das dachte ich auch, der erste Beitrag nur um auf unseren Freund MB ne Lobeshymne zu singen .... Nachtigal, ick hör dir trapsen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bis jetzt mit dem Shop immer zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt mit dem Shop immer zufrieden gewesen.



Ich nicht!


----------



## Promachos (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo!

Ist wie beim russischen Roulette - reine Nervensache. Ich teste es demnächst mal wieder aus. Beim 1. Mal ging's gut.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich nicht!



Na gut, jeder hat so seine Favoriten,Camo ist auch sehr gut,
German Tackel kommt für mich z.B.nicht in Frage(Versand mit GLS).


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Na gut, jeder hat so seine Favoriten,Camo ist auch sehr gut,
> German Tackel kommt für mich z.B.nicht in Frage(Versand mit GLS).



Es geht um Zufriedenheit nicht um Favoriten!

Und wenn ich den ganzen Thread lese spielt das Thema Ehrlichkeit und somit die Seriosität wohl eine  noch größere Rolle!

Ich für meinen Teil nie wieder MB fishing und in dem Zuge auch keine Zeitschrift Blinker mehr...


----------



## Grätenheinz (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Grins,jeder schreibt mal seinen ersten Beitrag.
Aber keine Angst,ich bin kein Fake und mit MBfishing weder verwandt noch verschwägert ;-)
Es war nur meine Einschätzung von meiner ersten Bestellung da.

Übrigens wurde Askari doch noch am 21.2. abends geliefert,zum Glück war ich zu Hause,da diese Sendung nicht avisiert war.

LG von Marco aus Dresden


----------



## Arne0109 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nabend,
ich habe heute morgen 8.30UHR bestellt DHL-Daten sagen ist im Versand mal abwarten
Vg
Arne


----------



## Promachos (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe heute morgen 8.30UHR bestellt DHL-Daten sagen ist im Versand mal abwarten
> Vg
> Arne



Die Revolvertrommel dreht sich...:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Arne0109 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Nabend Liebe Forengemeinde
Lieferung heute Vormittag komplett+ 1x3erset Softtwin 20cm Farbe Veit Wilde wer immer das ist|muahah:|muahah:
Spaß beiseite hat Super geklappt werde wieder bestellen
Danke an MB-Fishing


----------



## Promachos (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Nabend Liebe Forengemeinde
> Lieferung heute Vormittag komplett+ 1x3erset Softtwin 20cm Farbe Veit Wilde wer immer das ist|muahah:|muahah:
> Spaß beiseite hat Super geklappt werde wieder bestellen
> Danke an MB-Fishing



Klick...#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

lol, das ist Humor!


----------



## Philla (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Tolle Aktion mit der 5 € Spende pro Bestellung, wenn man dann aber 50% der 12 cm Stints nicht liefern kann, kommen natürlich auch nur halb so viele Bestellungen rein ;-)

#6


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich möchte diesen Thread nun um meine Erfahrungen bereichern. Ich habe einige Male im besagten Shop bestellt, hauptsächlich Kunstköder. Mit diesen Bestellungen hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme, die Ware war stets schnell ausgeliefert und oftmals gab es auch noch ein kleines Topping.

Auf Grund dieser positiven Erfahrungswerte habe ich beschlossen dort eine neue Rute zu bestellen, welche lasse ich außen vor, denn es tut nichts zu Sache.

Bestellt, bezahlt und Versandbestätigung erhalten, soweit so gut.

Die Zustellung erfolgte per DHL, der Karton sah aus, naja sagen wir so, als hätte er einiges durchgemacht. Ich habe das Paket angenommen und noch im Beisein des Fahrers, welcher eigentlich schon wieder abziehen wollte, geöffnet. Geblieben ist er auch nur, weil ich ihm gesagt habe, dass er das Paket anderenfalls wieder mitnehmen kann, denn die Verweigerung der Annahme steht einem jedem Empfänger zu, sollte das Paket offenkundig beschädigt sein und nicht mehr garantiert werden kann, ob die Ware unbeschädigt ist.

Nichts gebrochen, also ab ins Haus. Dort habe ich die Rute ausgepackt und begutachtet, ja soweit okay. Dann bin ich mit der Rute ans Wasser, dort sind dann ein paar Dinge passiert, die bei einer Rute nicht passieren sollen. Also nach Hause und MB-Fishing kontaktiert, mit dem Hinweis auf die Mängel. Darauf hin bekam ich die Antwort, dass ich doch bitte Bilder zusenden möge. Gesagt getan und nun abwarten. Nachdem ich nach einigen Tagen keine Rückmeldung erhalten hatte, eine Nachfrage meinerseits, was denn nun geschehen solle.

Nunja, die Rute könne ich wieder zurückschicken, aber die Rücksendekosten müsse ich selber tragen, aus Ausgleich dürfe ich mir die Versandkosten als Köder ausgleichen. Okay, dagegen hatte ich keine Einwände, da ich eh Kunstköder brauchte. Ich habe die Rute von Iloxx abholen lassen und sie an MB zurückgesandt. Dann war warten angesagt, insgesamt 4 Wochen, auf Mails wurde konsequent nicht geantwortet. Dann habe ich angerufen und gefragt, wie denn nun der Stand sei. 

_"Welche Rute? Ich habe keine Rute erhalten?" - MB

" Dann müssten Sie bitte bei Iloxx nachfragen, wo die Rute ist" - Ich

"Nein, dass dürfen wir nicht, nur sie bekommen Infos" - MB_

(So einen blöden Müll zu antworten, aus purer Faulheit...Absender und Empfänger bekommen gleichermaßen Infos). Ich habe bei Iloxx angerufen und die Auskunft erhalten, dass die Rute abgegeben wurde, bei einer Person, die auch bei MB-Fishing gelistet ist Und dass schon vor langer, langer Zeit. Nun gut, wieder MB angerufen und über den Stand informiert...

_"Ne, kann gar nicht sein, wurde nicht bei uns abgegeben" - MB_

Daraufhin habe ich die Zustellbestätigung, welche ich von Iloxx erhalten habe, weitergeleitet. Michael von MB wollte sich nach Erhalt melden, hat er das? Nein, natürlich nicht. Daher habe ich angerufen und es hieß er müsse prüfen, er würde sich melden....wie ihr euch denken könnt, er hat sich nicht gemeldet und ich habe ein weiteres Mal angerufen. Bei diesem Telefonat stellte sich heraus, dass die Rute bei einem Nachbarn abgegeben worden sei und er diese abholen müsse und ja, er würde sich bei mir über den weiteren Verlauf melden.

Ich brauche nicht zu schreiben, dass er sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat und ich wieder hinterherlaufen musste. Dann endlich waren wir soweit, dass ich meinen Wunsch, nach der Zusendung einer neuen Rute äußern konnte. Okay, es soll getan werden wie geheißen. Und nun begann ein weiteres Mal die Warterei, ohne Meldung seitens Michaels. Irgendwann habe ich dann von DHL eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, oha endlich dann das Paket...WOW da passt die neue Rute rein?? 

Nein, nur die Köder für den Versandersatz, ich sollte erwähnen, dass ich Michael eine Frist gesetzt habe, mir eine neue Rute zukommen zu lassen. Jetzt hatte ich Köder, aber noch keine Rute. Nun habe ich zum letzten Mal eine Mail geschrieben, wo die Rute bleibt. Einen Tag vor Ende der Frist, habe ich dann endlich eine neue Rute erhalten. *Solch eine Tortur möchte ich kein weiteres Mal erleben!*

Für alle die keine Lust haben den ganzen Text durchzulesen, hier ein kurzes Fazit:

*Kundenzufriedenheit: 6

Gemachte Versprechen gehalten: 5 - 

Kommunikation: 5

Verpackung & Versand: 5*

*Der Kunde wird bei Michael behandelt, als hätte er keinerlei Stellenwert und es werden ständig Versprechen gemacht, die konsequent nicht gehalten werden, zumindest in dieser Hinsicht ist er konsequent!*

*NIE wieder.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Vielen Dank für deine differenzierte Einschätzung.#6

Nach einigen halbwegs positiven Berichten hier, hatte ich schon mal fast vor da zu bestellen.....|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine differenzierte Einschätzung.#6
> 
> Nach einigen halbwegs positiven Berichten hier, hatte ich schon mal fast vor da zu bestellen.....|kopfkrat|supergri



Wenn du gerne wartest, kann ich ihn dir nur dringlich empfehlen 

Mir graust es schon davor, sollten neue Probleme mit der Rute auftreten...


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Nunja, die Rute könne ich wieder zurückschicken, aber die Rücksendekosten müsse ich selber tragen, aus Ausgleich dürfe ich mir die Versandkosten als Köder ausgleichen.



Die Homepage sagt schon einiges aus. Der Typ ist entweder total unfähig oder einfach nur dreist! Mag sein, dass du zwecks Versandkosten in Vorleistung treten musst, aber die Kosten müsste er dir wieder erstatten.

Aber was zum Kuckuck bestellt ihr überhaupt bei dem? Sind es diese komischen Stinte und die überteuerten China Ruten, oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Geiz ist geil Mentalität. Wer da seine Kohle versenkt hats verdient.


----------



## vermesser (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Warum bestellen denn alle da? Der Laden is wie er is, dass weiß man...und akzeptiert es oder bestellt da (wie ich) nicht...es gibt dort im Prinzip nichts, was es nicht woanders gibt..


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...es gibt dort im Prinzip nichts, was es nicht woanders gibt..



Doch, schlechten Service |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

|muahah:

Der war gut.#6


----------



## racoon (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Doch, gibt es. Den von V.W. so hoch gepriesenen MB- Stint. Werbung wirkt halt, nech ?


----------



## Trollhorn (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Auch ich habe dort schon bestellt und ewig lang auf mein Paket warten müssen. Auf Mails erfolgte keine Reaktion und bei Anrufversuchen wurde nie abgenommen. Zum Glück ist der MB-Shop nur 25km von mir entfernt also bin ich kurzerhand persönlich dort erschienen. War natürlich keiner da -Paket kam zum Glück aber an selbigem Tag nach einigen Wochen an.

Mit der erhaltenen Ware bin ich allerdings zufrieden. Mein Fazit zu MB-Fishing ist jedoch folgendes: 

Wenn man einen regulären Job hat dem man nachgehen muß (Hörensagen), nebenbei in seiner Freizeit auch gern Angeln geht und dann noch versucht einen Shop zu betreiben - dann sollte man sich auch sicher sein dies auch noch ordentlich und gewissenhaft in seinem Alltag unterbringen zu können. Kundenzufriedenheit ist nunmal das A&O. Klar kann der Versand mal länger dauern...dafür reißt einem ja auch keiner den Kopf ab wenn man es denn ordentlich kommuniziert - aber genau da sehe ich bei MB-Fishing das Problem, keine Kommunikation mit dem Kunden.
Wollte gern so einen lokalen Shop unterstützen, werde aber von weiteren Bestellungen absehen...


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Eigendlich schade, dass der Shopbetreiber aus diesem Theard nichts gelehrnt hat.
Wollte, auf der Suche nach einer neuen Zanderrute, sogar in diesem Shop eine Rute für fast 300 Öcken bestellen. Da werde ich mich wohl mal woanders umschauen müssen, auf Ärger habe ich echt keine Lust. #d


----------



## Promachos (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auch ich möchte diesen Thread nun um meine Erfahrungen bereichern. Ich habe einige Male im besagten Shop bestellt, hauptsächlich Kunstköder. Mit diesen Bestellungen hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme, die Ware war stets schnell ausgeliefert und oftmals gab es auch noch ein kleines Topping.
> 
> ...




BUMM!:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Vor ner guten Woche war MB das letzte Mal online. Evtl. schreibt er mal was dazu.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt. Bis jetzt waren die Erklärungen immer noch ein Stück besser als der Auslöser!

;+


----------



## Sicmatron (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Da ich selber Erfahrungen mit Online-Shops habe (ich helf bei einem dann und wann aus). Hört sich das ganze hier so an als würde der Shop einfach nicht hinterherkommen aufgrund der großen Bestellmenge oder sonstigen Schwierigkeiten. Auch stellen sich viele leute das immer so einfach vor alles auf Lager zu haben, jedoch ist es so das Großhändler, Hersteller und Importeure oft die reine katastrophe sind und dermaßen unzuverlässig so dass man es als Shop-betreiber schwer hat.
Sachen wie "Ware war von Lieferanten schlecht" oder Lieferant verspätet sich, sind tatsächlich meist keine Ausreden.
Klar sowas wie 6 Monate verspätet oder so geht gar nicht.
Ist auch klar das hier hauptsächlich die Fälle landen bei denen alles schiefgelaufen ist. Würde es auch nur bei 5% der Kunden so schlecht laufen, wär der shop sicher schon dicht.


----------



## vermesser (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Moment Moment, andere Shops kriegen es auch hin, dass man sieht, ob Ware verfügbar ist oder nicht...das ist schonmal das erste. Desweiteren ist es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, dass eine zeitnahe Info kommt, wenn was nicht vorrätig ist und ggf. eine Erstattung/ Ersatz angeboten wird. Es kann ja nicht dem Zufallsprinzip überlassen sein, ob man seine Ware kriegt und wann.
Komischerweise klappt es ja bei ca. 95% der Shops...und ich bestell wirklich viel online.

Nee nee...der Shop ist schlicht ganz schlecht geführt, wird aber irgendwie gehypt und lebt deshalb auch noch.

Davon ab nochmal die Frage: WAS hat der Laden, was man woanders nicht kriegt und unbedingt braucht? Wenn er ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat, kann man sich ein solches Geschäftsgebahren ja vielleicht leisten...


----------



## racoon (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Der Shop lebt davon, dass ein bekannter Zanderangler die Köder MB-Shad und Stint dermaßen gehypt hat, dass nun jeder diesen Köder haben möchte.  Dabei gibt es schon länger gussgleiche Köder,  nur wissen das viele noch nicht. Und schon bestellen viele weiter dort in der Hoffnung auf den großen Fang.


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Alternativen gibt es wirklich einige...

Ukis
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Zander-Hecht-Angeln-Raubfisch-Lure-Barsch

Lieblingsköder
http://www.shadland.de/.cms/lieblingskoeder/1419

Playboy
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/spro-playboy-135cm-c-33_53_1261_1262.html

Kaulis
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/B...ehlow-Kauli-9cm-T-rtel-BR-5-St-ck-56094p.html

Hab ich einen vergessen? |supergri


----------



## vermesser (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Ja genau das meine ich...und das "hechtsichere" Fluo etc. gibts doch woanders auch...

Also warum zum Geier geb ich mir den Stress? Ich habe einmal da bestellt (ohne den Thread zu kennen) und einmal mit bestellt...beide Male gab es Stress, lange Wartezeit...Sorry, aber ich kann mein Geld und meine Zeit echt sinnvoller verbraten...


----------



## Justsu (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Alternativen gibt es wirklich einige...
> 
> Ukis
> http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Zander-Hecht-Angeln-Raubfisch-Lure-Barsch
> ...


 
Ja! Strehlow Kauli, einmal so (Restbestände) und die Deutschlandversion ohne Weichmacher:
http://shop.der-angler.de/index.php?cat=c3_GUMMIKOeDER.html&page=2


----------



## Lucius (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also Ich habe jetzt schon öfters bei MB-Fishing bestellt und immer war alles wie auch bei anderen Shops.....

Ebenso fange Ich mit den MB-Shads genauso gut wie z.B. mit den auch gerade extrem gehypten Lieblingsköder....nur das die MB-Shads günstiger sind.....


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bedeutet das das sind Kaulis die nicht so weich, schmierig sind und sich von alleine auflösen?


----------



## kernell32 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Also von den balzer kaulis rate ich ab, die sind zwar etwas robuster aber sind nicht durchgefärbt und schmelzen/kleben aneinander und lösen sich auf. Müssen getrennt gelagert werden! Ausserdem sind sie lange nicht so weich was meiner meinung nach der vorteil der stinte ist, auch wenn die stinte nur 1-2bisse durchhalten.

Die ukis sehen gut aus, preis ist unschlagbar da werde ich mal zugreifen.


----------



## silversurfer81 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo,

ich hab dort auch schon einige Male bestellt und war immer zufrieden. Schnelle Lieferung und alles dabei...#h

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ayron (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



> Alternativen gibt es wirklich einige...
> 
> 
> Hab ich einen vergessen?



Jap

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com

Da gibt es die HS-Shads, Lieblingsköder und sofern verfügbar auch Eigenmarken Kaulis (SniperShad).
Letzter Stand war aber, dass aus China kein Nachschub mehr kommt. Aber das macht einen guten Shop aus.... Wenn weg, dann Weg.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Bei Tackle Dealer Shop gibts soar die Stint Shads.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (3. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Servus,

ist das immer noch so ein Glücksspiel mit dem Laden?

Mich würden ein paar 16er und 20er Stinte und Aidos anlachen, die Farben, die ich will, gibts nur da. 20er gibts ja ausschließlich bei mbf.

Der hat ja auch einen Ebayladen.
da sind aber nur die 12cm - Varianten drin.

Ihc glaub ich frag mal über ebay an, ob er nich auch 16er und 20er verscherbeln könnte.


----------



## Nawachus (3. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*

Hallo

 Ich hatte noch keinerlei Probleme bei Bestellungen immer schnelle und komplette Lieferung.


 Gruß Markus


----------



## NOGO-Angelshops (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit www.mbfishing.de ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hallo! #h
> 
> Kennt jemand www.mbfishing.de (Michael Bartels), hier mit dem Gummiwobbler und Großhechtfang im Board als micbrtls auch eine Zeit (aktuell zuletzt 13.03.07) zugegen gewesen, auch als ebayer aktiv?
> Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen, was dort schon gekauft?
> ...



[edit by Admin: Auch wenn man mit einen Shop nicht zufrieden ist, gelten Regeln. Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen und nicht belegbares wird bei uns nicht stehen bleiben - auch in eurem Interesse als Schreiber, um euch vor Rechtsfolgen zu bewahren. Man kann Kritik auch objektiv in vernünftigen Ton schreiben - dann kein Problem]

Gruß
NOGO-Angelshops


----------

